# Do you has a mate?



## Disparity (Oct 29, 2009)

Who here has a mate that is also a furry and how did you meet?


----------



## PriestRevan (Oct 29, 2009)

I *have* a *boyfriend.*

And yes, he is a furry and I think how we met is a bit private.


----------



## Kanin (Oct 29, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> I *have* a *boyfriend.*



^This. o3o


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 29, 2009)

No, damnit stop asking! *breaks down*


----------



## Slyfox610 (Oct 29, 2009)

Dx -mateless-


----------



## Catilda Lily (Oct 29, 2009)

no sadly but oh well i don't really have time for one right now


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 29, 2009)

Nope. No surprise there hurrr


----------



## Zombie_Genocide (Oct 29, 2009)

No, Because i'm here.


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 29, 2009)

No girlfriend yet. hoping to find one who is furry and from NL.


----------



## ReiRaccoon (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm still single.


----------



## Azure (Oct 29, 2009)

All my friends are in my head.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 29, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> No, damnit stop asking! *breaks down*



ill sniff your butt mr bunny rabbit 83


----------



## Conker (Oct 29, 2009)

No, I do not.


----------



## xofrats (Oct 29, 2009)

No mate for me.


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 29, 2009)

I do! *flails arms* 
anyways. *clears throat*
We met on Facebook in a furry group. He was all sad and lonely and sent me the cutest message.. X3 And yet I still turned him down and dated this other guy instead... =/
Thankfully some magical force drove him to wait for me to come around. And i'm so glad he did. =]


----------



## Takun (Oct 29, 2009)

My mate is pretty murrypurry. âˆ‘:3


----------



## PriestRevan (Oct 29, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> My mate is pretty murrypurry. âˆ‘:3



You mean that 8 year old boy you met on myspace?


----------



## Disparity (Oct 29, 2009)

Kiszka said:


> I do! *flails arms*
> anyways. *clears throat*
> We met on Facebook in a furry group. He was all sad and lonely and sent me the cutest message.. X3 And yet I still turned him down and dated this other guy instead... =/
> Thankfully some magical force drove him to wait for me to come around. And i'm so glad he did. =]



There is a furry group on face book?:!:


----------



## Aden (Oct 29, 2009)

Furry boyfrand here.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 29, 2009)

Used to.  Not now.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 29, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Used to.  Not now.



Did you eat them?


----------



## Ricky (Oct 29, 2009)

eh, not "officially"

at least not yet


----------



## Elessara (Oct 29, 2009)

I have a furry bf. We met at college and have been together for almost 4 years now.


----------



## Zhael (Oct 29, 2009)

Yah.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 29, 2009)

I have a boyfriend. We met in a philosophy of other animals class (huh now that i say it that sounds really furry) and he is a furry and introduced me into the fandom.


----------



## Frankencupcake (Oct 29, 2009)

Cupcake is asexual, and therefore has no one.  I am, however, 'married' to my friend, Muffin.


----------



## Azure (Oct 29, 2009)

Ricky said:


> eh, not "officially"
> 
> at least not yet


Wanna hear a funny joke?

What does a gay man say on the second date?

What second date?


----------



## Takun (Oct 29, 2009)

Aden said:


> Furry boyfrand here.




BOYFRONDS.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 29, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Wanna hear a funny joke?
> 
> What does a gay man say on the second date?
> 
> What second date?



Why did I smile? Am I a bad person? D:


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 29, 2009)

Disparity said:


> There is a furry group on face book?:!:


Yup. http://www.facebook.com/eryn.brianna?ref=nf#/group.php?gid=2204520724
Quite a few really.


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 29, 2009)

Frankencupcake said:


> Cupcake is asexual, and therefore has no one.  I am, however, 'married' to my friend, Muffin.


I dont think she was asking if your fursona had a mate.
I also dont think friends count as mates..


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 29, 2009)

I have a fiance, but he hates furry.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 29, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Wanna hear a funny joke?
> 
> What does a gay man say on the second date?
> 
> What second date?



Yeah, but I've always made a bad gay guy and tomorrow will be the 3rd


----------



## Ratte (Oct 29, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## Azure (Oct 29, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Why did I smile? Am I a bad person? D:


No, you could never be a bad person. Just look at those buck teeth :3.



Ricky said:


> Yeah, but I've always made a bad gay guy and tomorrow will be the 3rd


Ah, I remember.  Good luck


----------



## Jelly (Oct 29, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Nope.



oh well
dont worry ratte
we'll get you on a diet
and into a nice dress


----------



## Ratte (Oct 29, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> oh well
> dont worry ratte
> we'll get you on a diet
> and into a nice dress



I'd rather eat the food I like and wear the clothes I enjoy.  :V


----------



## Jelly (Oct 29, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I'd rather eat the food I like and wear the clothes I enjoy.  :V



well
one day you'll grow up
and your ovaries will be withered
and you'll want babies

cant you see im just
trying to help you

you're so selfish

;_____;


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 29, 2009)

Current girlfriend is not a furry. BUT I don't call myself a furry really. I just have "light interests in the fandom"


----------



## Ratte (Oct 29, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> well
> one day you'll grow up
> and your ovaries will be withered
> and you'll want babies
> ...



Babies are fucking terrible things.


----------



## Trevfox (Oct 29, 2009)

yea the i love joel in my signiture was a refernce to him not concession as many may have thought

I met him on facebook through a friend who knew both of us were furries and figured we'd click


----------



## Jelly (Oct 29, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Babies are fucking terrible things.



why do you do this to your mother
i had a hip surgery
and you dont even help me out around the house

all i want is some grandchildren before i dieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
;_______________;


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 29, 2009)

Yeah I have a mate. I used to have more mates in school, but they all moved away. 
Non of them are/were furries as far as I know because most people aren't.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 29, 2009)

No.


----------



## Rifter (Oct 29, 2009)

Single for going on four years now. Not sure I mind.


----------



## KatmanDu (Oct 29, 2009)

Not at the moment, but not actively looking, either.


----------



## Fox Glove (Oct 29, 2009)

I have a boyfriend and he's not really into furry I just call him a puppy and he doesn't mind my furriness and he thinks it's really cute when I wear my tail and ears.

When I jokingly tried to put my ears on him because he wanted a halloween costume we ended up playfully fighting on the couch and he got the ears on me and he snickered because I was rolling my eyes and he was like, "They suit you better."


----------



## Jelly (Oct 29, 2009)

uh
no, i guess
since i didnt answer da question
i just egodicked around the place


----------



## RoseHexwit (Oct 29, 2009)

My boyfriend isn't a Furry, but he's supportive (or at least tolerates all my babbling about fursuits). :3


----------



## Ratte (Oct 29, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> why do you do this to your mother
> i had a hip surgery
> and you dont even help me out around the house
> 
> ...



That's what preppy siblings are for.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 29, 2009)

I wish I did, Seriously how do people meet other furries?


----------



## Jelly (Oct 29, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> I wish I did, Seriously how do people meet other furries?



by being a serious loser
and building up an internet friendship a lot and then trusting one another to reveal in a public location where there are police

also cons

ive met up with internet friends at a con and it was crazy fun
yeah! :sparkles:


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 29, 2009)

Nope, single and available here.


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 29, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> I wish I did, Seriously how do people meet other furries?


Cons, FurMeets, real life random encounters, forums... heck, right here on FA!


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 29, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> by being a serious loser


Already am


----------



## Jelly (Oct 29, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> Already am



honestly, i dont know why or how i have a cadre of local furry friends
but there they are


jesus christ

there they are


----------



## Morroke (Oct 29, 2009)

I *had* a boyfriend, he wasn't furry though. He just couldn't keep promises :V


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 29, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> Already am



Can I jump on the looser bandwagon?


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 29, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> I wish I did, Seriously how do people meet other furries?


 I don't Dating furries is overrated.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 29, 2009)

I do have one =3


----------



## kashaki (Oct 29, 2009)

I call every guy mate. Does that count?


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 29, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> honestly, i dont know why or how i have a cadre of local furry friends
> but there they are
> 
> 
> ...


*looks up local furries*
...........
...........
...........
0 women found... Crud


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 29, 2009)

kashaki said:


> I call every guy mate. Does that count?



If you're Australian, no, its just like the Canadian eh? ^^


----------



## Nargle (Oct 29, 2009)

I have a boyfriend that isn't a furry but can be persuaded to wear a tail and some ears =3

And my best friend is a real dog.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 29, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> *looks up local furries*
> ...........
> ...........
> ...........
> 0 women found... Crud



Why don't you just look for normal women?
Why do they have to be a furry?


----------



## kashaki (Oct 29, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> If you're Australian, no, its just like the Canadian eh? ^^


Not an Aussie, but I use it like they do. 
But I don't have a 'mate' like OP is asking.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 29, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Why don't you just look for normal women?
> Why do they have to be a furry?


This


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 29, 2009)

i do, he is also a furry on this site. this should have a poll though. 
i <3 Phe.


----------



## Dass (Oct 29, 2009)

No and I'm not looking for one.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Oct 29, 2009)

Seriously thought about getting one for quite awhile, then I decided against it since I don't need shit in my life so... 

No. :3


----------



## Lobo Roo (Oct 29, 2009)

I have a partner, yes. We actually met...uh, well, here on FAF. Despite that we're still together even though I know some of you think I should just get out of this relationship already, I know, I know...but depression is a disease, not a fault. Would you dump someone if they had like, cancer? Nevermind. Don't answer that. Three years in January.


----------



## Aden (Oct 29, 2009)

Lobo Roo said:


> Three years in January.



Really, you too?


----------



## Lobo Roo (Oct 29, 2009)

Aden said:


> Really, you too?



Yep! Of course, in a way it's the lousiest month for an anniversary since you just spent all your cash on Christmas....so here's to hiding a Christmas present and calling it an anniversary present! xD


----------



## Dass (Oct 29, 2009)

Lobo Roo said:


> Yep! Of course, in a way it's the lousiest month for an anniversary since you just spent all your cash on Christmas....so here's to hiding a Christmas present and calling it an anniversary present! xD



Eh... boxing day sales. Probably suck.


----------



## Azure (Oct 29, 2009)

Lobo Roo said:


> I have a partner, yes. We actually met...uh, well, here on FAF. Despite that we're still together even though I know some of you think I should just get out of this relationship already, I know, I know...but depression is a disease, not a fault. Would you dump someone if they had like, cancer? Nevermind. Don't answer that. Three years in January.


I'd dump somebody with cancer. Financial liability.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 29, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I'd dump somebody with cancer. Financial liability.



Dood, if they have good life insurance just wait 'till they die. Set you up for life.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 29, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Dood, if they have good life insurance just wait 'till they die. Set you up for life.



Some people are so heartless.


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 29, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Some people are so heartless.


im pretty sure that was a joke as the person she replied to was the heartless one.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 29, 2009)

Kiszka said:


> im pretty sure that was a joke as the person she replied to was the heartless one.



I know it was. The sad thing is though, you do get heartless types like the person Nargle was responding too.


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 30, 2009)

Yes. And yes he is a furry.

I didn't meet him online either.

In the 6th grade I moved to a different town, and lived with a friend because of family problems. 
And he happened to live next to her. We never really talked then. 
I just formed a lustful crush on him because he was a bit odd and one of the tallest kids in the school.
(That's when I discovered I had a thing for people that looked like they could easily overpower me.)

We had a few encounters, since he did live next door.
I remember one instance where my friend and I overheard him talking about weapons.
And I asked him if I could come over and see them. (I LIKE SHARP THINGS, WUT?)
He showed me his swords and axes and morning star shit, and I swung it 
around his yard like OHYEAH, and we still didn't talk much.. both pretty shy.
I do know we flirted a bit.. and I think he actually groped me at one point, on accident. (Lolright)

And then that was pretty much it. I ended up leaving at the end of 6th grade,
and coming back to my home town.. and we didn't see eachother till 
years later, when he was dating my best friends, girlfriends sister.
I was over there pretty much every day, but obviously since he was 
taken.. there wasn't any flirting or even much talking going on still.

But I still had a huge crush on him. >>

Then like.. 4 months ago I stumbled upon his myspace page, and read on
it that he was a furry. >> So I was all "Lolwut?" because I was a furry then
too, and I IMed him, and we talked, and I found out he was single, and 
we hungout.. and hit it off. And ohmg it's so amazing. :3

*TL;DR*: **Stabs your lazy ass repeatedly* D: <
*


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 30, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> I *have* a *boyfriend.*
> 
> And yes, he is a furry and I think how we met is a bit private.



This.


----------



## Revy (Oct 30, 2009)

Yes I do , we met in a weird way, met irl, and currently making plans 2 see each this christmas break.

yes homo


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 30, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> Yes. And yes he is a furry.
> 
> I didn't meet him online either.
> 
> ...


it was like DESTINYYY


----------



## TopazThunder (Oct 30, 2009)

I don't have a mate. I do however, have a boyfriend. 9.9 We share a lot of interests, one of which is our collective opinion of the fandom.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Oct 30, 2009)

No mate, but I'm very happily single.

I've HAD a girlfriend before who was a furry. Wasn't fun.


----------



## Scarborough (Oct 30, 2009)

I have a hypothetical boyfriend. Who hypothetically coddles me to sleep. And hypothetically tells me that I'm going to be okay. I find him very hypothetically valuable.


----------



## Aden (Oct 30, 2009)

People seem to be very uptight over the word "mate".

You'll get over it.


----------



## shinragod (Oct 30, 2009)

No mate.
Same thing really: all the available furry 'girls' are taken and most of the furries here are single males. And since I'm not gay I got very little to work wtih.

Cosplaying anime characters is my other outlet...no luck there either. Sides I consider the anime crowd "normal" and "boring" compared to the "furry" crowd. I just hope SOMETHING will happen given I am an American fur.


----------



## Telnac (Oct 30, 2009)

Mate?  Yes.  Furry?  No.

Alas, both answers will be no in a couple of weeks.    Downside of not being willing to go through the many slings and arrows of yet another long-distance relationship & having to move 1500 miles away.

But... better to break up on good terms & remain friends than break up on bad terms & hate each other's guts.

I briefly dated a furry.  It went nowhere fast, because being furries was about the ONLY thing we had in common.  Being a furry is just one thing you can have in common with someone, and there are far more important things than that.


----------



## Zoku (Oct 30, 2009)

Nope... -sobs- XD Would be nice if I did. :c


----------



## shinragod (Oct 30, 2009)

Zoku said:


> Nope... -sobs- XD Would be nice if I did. :c



Ditto. Oh nice..beautiful..another single furry female Brit...and me stuck in CA with so many girls already taken. =-p


----------



## VoidBat (Oct 30, 2009)

Don't have any girlfriend. Frankly, it is not something I waste time reflecting on.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 30, 2009)

I don't have anybody right now, and if I did, I'd make damn sure he or she wasn't a furry.

Relationships are overrated anyway, though.


----------



## Takun (Oct 30, 2009)

Aden said:


> People seem to be very uptight over the word "mate".
> 
> You'll get over it.



YOU JUST SAY THAT BECAUSE IKODO IS SUPER FURRY.

SUUUUUUUUUUUPER FURRY.

âˆ‘:3


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 30, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> âˆ‘


FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 30, 2009)

Married, so yeah. But I don't run around calling him my Lifemate or some other bullshit.

I would say he's semi-furry; when we were in high school we'd roleplay as anthro characters, but at that time we didn't know what Furry really was. He loves Anthrocon better than Otakon, in any case. :3 He and I love the family atmosphere.


----------



## twelvestring (Oct 30, 2009)

Well there is a furry that I hook up with every couple months for the past 2 years. She's a deck hand on a research vessel and comes into port every once in a while. Met her working security at the harbor and again when she walked into the bar I bounce at. We never claim to be exclusive but for all practical purpose we are. I don't like long term relationships but she is the most consistent mate so far.


----------



## Aden (Oct 30, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> âˆ‘:3



Oh now that you have a Mac you're gonna take my face, IS THAT IT?

:c

âˆ‘:c



Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Relationships are overrated anyway, though.



Whatever ya say, bub :V


----------



## the_donut_master (Oct 30, 2009)

I have a mate and I converted him into a furry  We met at Mcdonald's... he was my manager. XD


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 30, 2009)

Aden said:


> Whatever ya say, bub :V


Aden, you are not Wolverine. I'm sure you're aware of this fact, but I thought I'd remind you of it anyway, just in case it slipped your mind.

Also, they are. Way too much work. Sex itself is pretty easy to come by, you can get (non-sexual) companionship from a dog, and if you really want that euphoric rush, I hear ketamine works pretty well.


----------



## Soka (Oct 30, 2009)

I have a mate, but he is not "furry". The idea of a fursuit interests him though. He's not the kind of person that joins clubs or fandoms or things like that. He simply says "That's cool." and continues on his way, so converting him to the the furry fandom won't happen.


----------



## Zseliq (Oct 30, 2009)

Yes I have a mate (Mr. Crowley on this forum). Hehe Someday we are gonna get married and have many little saber tooth tiger/dire wolf/crow hybrid pups running around. :3


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Oct 30, 2009)

I feel special.


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 30, 2009)

21/f/AZ
girls only.
hit me up.


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 30, 2009)

Telnac said:


> Mate?  Yes.  Furry?  No.
> 
> Alas, both answers will be no in a couple of weeks.    Downside of not being willing to go through the many slings and arrows of yet another long-distance relationship & having to move 1500 miles away.


You're going to dump him because you arent willing to go through the trials of long-distance with him?
If that's your attitude, then it's probably for the best; you two wouldnt have made it anyways.


Origamigryphon said:


> Married, so yeah. But I don't run around calling him my Lifemate or some other bullshit.


What about soulmate? Mate can be used to describe your partner in the normal fashion. You don't have to take 'mate' so seriously like she only wants answers from people who think of themselves as an animal couple...


the_donut_master said:


> I have a mate and I converted him into a furry  We met at Mcdonald's... he was my manager. XD


That could have turned out quite differently... =/


Zrcalo said:


> 21/f/AZ
> girls only.
> hit me up.


Oh god, no, please dont start that. -_____-


----------



## Vatz (Oct 30, 2009)

My mate isn't a furry, but she's perfectly fine with me being one. Calls me her "lap fox" because I'm pretty damn passive in our relationship (she's fine with that too).

I'm thinking of coaxing her into becoming a furry, but I'm not sure what her *coughsomewhatcrazycough* mother would think...I know that my family hates me being a furry, but I could care less what they think anymore...in fact, I'm slowly turning into a somber, dark person.


----------



## pheonix (Oct 30, 2009)

Yes I have a mate and he's a furry. Long distance and working just fine. <3 you hun.


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 30, 2009)

Kiszka said:


> Oh god, no, please dont start that. -_____-




>:3
wanna date?









someone shoot me.


----------



## Vatz (Oct 30, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> someone shoot me.


 

Take your pick.

LRM20
cER-PPC
cER-smLASER
MACH GUN CLUSTER
FLAMER
THUNDERBOLT MISSLE
stepping on you with my Atlas-C

all of those are instant-death assuming that you are not in an armored vehicle, a BattleMech, or a heavily-armed Overlord Dropship.


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 30, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> >:3
> wanna date?
> 
> 
> ...


lol, did you just change your gender from female to herm? xD


----------



## Morroke (Oct 30, 2009)

Kiszka said:


> lol, did you just change your gender from female to herm? xD



Would it really matter?

Just sayin'.


----------



## Vatz (Oct 30, 2009)

Kiszka said:


> lol, did you just change your gender from female to herm? xD


 


Morroke said:


> Would it really matter?
> 
> Just sayin'.


 


HOLY SHIT??? ZRCALO WAS MALE WHEN I JOINED!! HE TURNED INTO A WOMAN THEN INTO BOTH???!?!?!?!?!?

....

I think I will dispense with the LRM20 (read my response to his comment) and pull out my cSTREAK-SRM40...if I can find it....


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 30, 2009)

Morroke said:


> Would it really matter?
> 
> Just sayin'.


No, not to me. It was just funny because she said 'girls only' but then I looked at her info area and saw it said female and thought "Okay, she's gay." But then when I came back and she had posted something else, I noticed that it said herm, and I was like "hey... wait a minute.. xDD;; lol"


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 30, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> 21/f/AZ
> girls only.
> hit me up.


----------



## Vatz (Oct 30, 2009)

Kiszka said:


> No, not to me. It was just funny because she said 'girls only please' but then I looked at her info area and saw it said female and thought "Okay, she's gay." But then when I came back and she had posted something else, I noticed that it said herm, and I was like "hey... wait a minute.. xDD;; lol"


 

Might want to look into getting an Elemental suit, just in case...two SRM2s and a MACHGUN cluster can keep you sane in the most amazing circumstances.


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 30, 2009)

SnowFox said:


>


+1
+ CUTE


----------



## Vatz (Oct 30, 2009)

Kiszka said:


> +1
> + CUTE


 


SCREW THE +1!!!

GIVE HIM A +9001!!!


----------



## RoqsWolf (Oct 30, 2009)

Nope, Don't think I'm ready for one either.

If I do get one, it's going to be someone from real life, long distance relationships arn't my thing


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 30, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> 21/f/AZ
> girls only.


You're a girl?


> hit me up.


Done.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 30, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Aden, you are not Wolverine. I'm sure you're aware of this fact, but I thought I'd remind you of it anyway, just in case it slipped your mind.
> 
> Also, they are. Way too much work. Sex itself is pretty easy to come by, you can get (non-sexual) companionship from a dog, and if you really want that euphoric rush, I hear ketamine works pretty well.



What about love?

Don't you want someone to care about you?

What about love?

Don't let it slip away.


----------



## Telnac (Oct 30, 2009)

Kiszka said:


> You're going to dump him because you arent willing to go through the trials of long-distance with him?
> If that's your attitude, then it's probably for the best; you two wouldnt have made it anyways.


I'm straight; my mate's a female.  My job was on shaky ground when we first met, so she and I already discussed the possibility of me being fired or laid off before we started dating.  The fact is, my industry is almost exclusively in the Southwest or the various coastal states.  Studios in the Midwest are few & far between.  To stay in the industry, I have to move.  Neither one of us likes the situation, but a long-distance relationship with no possibility of the "long distance" part ever changing?  No.  She & I are in agreement with this, so I'm not dumping her.  As I said, we're breaking up on good terms & remaining friends.

And after being burned badly by too many long-distance relationships, hell yeah that's my attitude.  I date locally or I don't date at all.


----------



## Organic Sprout (Oct 30, 2009)

Well, you see, I have a boyfriend.
He's not a furry.

So, no?


----------



## Takun (Oct 30, 2009)

Aden said:


> Oh now that you have a Mac you're gonna take my face, IS THAT IT?
> 
> :c
> 
> ...



âˆ‘:Âº


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 30, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> What about love?
> 
> Don't you want someone to care about you?
> 
> ...


Love is nothing but a hormone high.

EDIT: For those curious about my ketamine comment, here are the effects as listed on Erowid:

POSITIVE


*Pleasant mental and/or body high*
*Increase in energy*
*Euphoria*
*Sense of calm and serenity*
Meaningful spiritual experiences
*Enhanced sense of connection with the world (beings or objects)*

  NEUTRAL


 (may be experienced as positive, negative or neutral depending on circumstance)

*Distortion or loss of sensory perceptions* (common)
Open- and closed-eye visuals (common)
Dissociation of mind from body
Analgesia, numbness
*Ataxia (loss of motor coordination)*
*Loss of time perception*
*Increase in heart rate*
*Slurred speech*
*Confusion, disorientation*
Out-of-body experience
*Shifts in perception of reality*
"K-hole"; intense mind-body dissociation, out-of-body experiences, highly realistic visuals

  NEGATIVE


 (negative side effects increase with higher doses and frequent use)

Risk of psychological dependency
Nasal discomfort upon insufflation
Discomfort, pain or numbness at injection site (with IM)
*Severe confusion, disorganised thinking*
*Paranoia and egocentrism (with regular use)*
Nausea, vomiting
Frightening or untimely distortion or loss of sensory perception
Susceptibility to accidents (from uncoordination and change in perception of body and time)
Severe dissociation, depersonalisation
Loss of consciousness
Depression of heart rate and respiration (risk increases with increased dose or when combined with depressants)
See Ketamine and Health for more information

Bolded effects are commonly associated with that headrush many of you call "being in love."


----------



## Aden (Oct 30, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Aden, you are not Wolverine. I'm sure you're aware of this fact, but I thought I'd remind you of it anyway, just in case it slipped your mind.



Bullshit, stop ruining my dreams.



> Also, they are. Way too much work.



You're doing it wrong.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 30, 2009)

Aden said:


> Bullshit, stop ruining my dreams.


If you are Wolverine, show me your claws. Bet you can't :V



> You're doing it wrong.


Or maybe I just don't find the idea of a "relationship" especially appealing? It's not as though I'd be gaining more than I gave up to be in one--at least, when I was working...


----------



## Morroke (Oct 30, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> If you are Wolverine, show me your claws. Bet you can't :V



What's all this about wolverines?

Oh.

THAT Wolverine.


----------



## Aden (Oct 30, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> If you are Wolverine, show me your claws. Bet you can't :V



I am so comfortable with the fact that I am Wolverine that I don't need to prove anything to you, non-Wolverine peon. :V



> Or maybe I just don't find the idea of a "relationship" especially appealing? It's not as though I'd be gaining more than I gave up to be in one--at least, when I was working...



Yup, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 30, 2009)

No, i don't have a mate..

Should i even post here if i don't got one?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 30, 2009)

Aden said:


> I am so comfortable with the fact that I am Wolverine that I don't need to prove anything to you, non-Wolverine peon. :V


Spoken like a true poser :V



> Yup, you're doing it wrong.


Because only _your_ lifestyle is the correct one, right? And anybody who chooses not to buy into the whole lovey-dovey couple nonsense is wrong?


----------



## Aden (Oct 30, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Because only _your_ lifestyle is the correct one, right? And anybody who chooses not to buy into the whole lovey-dovey couple nonsense is wrong?



You're doing it wrong because you keep emphasizing how much you have to give up to have a good relationship. If you really have a good relationship, it doesn't work that way.

You're also doing it wrong because you think you have this "love" thing all figured out, and it's only for these lesser idiots who let emotions get to them too much. Spoken like a true poser. :V


----------



## AlienkittyII (Oct 31, 2009)

I have a mate. and we met on youtube and now I live with him  we fell in love with each other with a role play battle XD both of us role play as demon wolves


----------



## Open_wound_ (Oct 31, 2009)

I had never had a mate in the fandom, but anyway, I will always be alone because I canÂ´t open myself to other living being, thereÂ´s a wall of hatred ^^;;


----------



## AlienkittyII (Oct 31, 2009)

Open_wound_ said:


> I had never had a mate in the fandom, but anyway, I will always be alone because I canÂ´t open myself to other living being, thereÂ´s a wall of hatred ^^;;



lol u sound like the old me


----------



## Geek (Oct 31, 2009)

Furry girls are RARE by the general public.


----------



## AlienkittyII (Oct 31, 2009)

Geek said:


> Furry girls are RARE by the general public.



XD that's not the first time i have heard that one. i wonder y that is? :/


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Oct 31, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 31, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> Yes I have a mate (Mr. Crowley on this forum). Hehe Someday we are gonna get married and have many little saber tooth tiger/dire wolf/crow hybrid pups running around. :3


lol, i dont think it works that way.


Rigor Sardonicus said:


> You're a girl?
> Done.


I cant believe that was up on Youtube.. ;__:


Telnac said:


> I'm straight; my mate's a female.  My job was on shaky ground when we first met, so she and I already discussed the possibility of me being fired or laid off before we started dating.  The fact is, my industry is almost exclusively in the Southwest or the various coastal states.  Studios in the Midwest are few & far between.  To stay in the industry, I have to move.  Neither one of us likes the situation, but a long-distance relationship with no possibility of the "long distance" part ever changing?  No.  She & I are in agreement with this, so I'm not dumping her.  As I said, we're breaking up on good terms & remaining friends.
> 
> And after being burned badly by too many long-distance relationships, hell yeah that's my attitude.  I date locally or I don't date at all.


Oops, sorry. For some reason I thought you were a girl and didnt bother checking your info. <__<

_Ever_ is quite a long time. Are you planning on staying in this industry forever? You're never going to retire or try something else? I doubt that.
And just because you are working somewhere else doesnt mean you two cant visit each other. Trade off flying/driving up to see the other until either she or you can be back together.
You cant let the past hang with you buddy. It will only hinder your relationships. It honestly just sounds like you arent willing to try and work at this. And if that is your attitude.. theres just no way you can keep a serious relationship. Especially if you told her right off the bat that if your work moved, itd be over. You set up the relationship to not be serious.



Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Love is nothing but a hormone high.
> EDIT: For those curious about my ketamine comment, here are the effects as listed on Erowid:
> Bolded effects are commonly associated with that headrush many of you call "being in love."


Erm, I think you are confusing "being in love" with "being drunk." lol..


Aden said:


> You're doing it wrong because you keep emphasizing how much you have to give up to have a good relationship. If you really have a good relationship, it doesn't work that way.
> 
> You're also doing it wrong because you think you have this "love" thing all figured out, and it's only for these lesser idiots who let emotions get to them too much. Spoken like a true poser. :V


Agreed. Love doesnt have to be 'lovey dovey'. You can find someone just as bitter as you are and hate the world together.
...


----------



## Seas (Oct 31, 2009)

Yes, I have. Furry also.


----------



## Open_wound_ (Oct 31, 2009)

AlienkittyII said:


> lol u sound like the old me


 
No one is like me, I got divorced from mankind because I wanted to, and because that I know that is less painful to be alone than to be with another hipocrit and non sensible human. 

-Mushi-


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 31, 2009)

Kiszka said:


> _Ever_ is quite a long time. Are you planning on staying in this industry forever? You're never going to retire or try something else? I doubt that.
> And just because you are working somewhere else doesnt mean you two cant visit each other. Trade off flying/driving up to see the other until either she or you can be back together.
> You cant let the past hang with you buddy. It will only hinder your relationships. It honestly just sounds like you arent willing to try and work at this. And if that is your attitude.. theres just no way you can keep a serious relationship. Especially if you told her right off the bat that if your work moved, itd be over. You set up the relationship to not be serious.



I don't think the guy that's nearly twice your age needs relationship advice, hon.  I'm not sure why you're so wet over long-distance relationships, but in the real world about 90% of them are nothing but headaches.  Please stop trying to play matchmaker with the adults.


----------



## Geek (Oct 31, 2009)

AlienkittyII said:


> XD that's not the first time i have heard that one. i wonder y that is? :/



Each time I tell a girl that I love animal arts, they freak out and will never talk to me again.

Why? Because they believe I'm into bestiality with fetishes and I am not.


----------



## Telnac (Oct 31, 2009)

Kiszka said:


> _Ever_ is quite a long time. Are you planning on staying in this industry forever? You're never going to retire or try something else? I doubt that.
> And just because you are working somewhere else doesnt mean you two cant visit each other. Trade off flying/driving up to see the other until either she or you can be back together.
> You cant let the past hang with you buddy. It will only hinder your relationships. It honestly just sounds like you arent willing to try and work at this. And if that is your attitude.. theres just no way you can keep a serious relationship. Especially if you told her right off the bat that if your work moved, itd be over. You set up the relationship to not be serious.



I used to think much like you do, but life has forced me to adopt a healthy dose of pragmatism.  

Clinging into the slightest glimmer of hope may be romantic and may be the basis of countless love stories.  But I've learned the hard way that sometimes you just have to play the odds.  If I love someone but the chances of making it work in the long run are 1000 to 1 (or worse), then I'd rather keep a good friend than to roll the dice, lose the relationship, suffer yet another heartache and, worse, lose a good friend in the process.

Besides, I've learned the secret to beating the odds IS to know when to place the safe bet.  If things work out 15 years from now (when our kids have fully grown & she's finally free to move wherever she wants) and we're still friends and are able to get together, then that's the time to try to make it work.  Even if I could have a long-distance relationship work over that long of a time period, agonizing over a 1000 to 1 relationship for a decade & a half just leaves us both emotionally bruised and exhausted.  I'd just rather us have time to live life on different paths for a while, then see what happens in time.

As for retiring from my profession... only when my profession doesn't exist any more or when I reach 100.  I don't think she's willing to wait 64 years for me to retire...!


----------



## savath (Oct 31, 2009)

I met my fiance through a mutual friend at his birthday.  One thing lead to another and well, here we are.  He's not a furry exactly, but understands the fandom well enough.


----------



## CBtheLombax (Oct 31, 2009)

Ehhh.... I don't date anymore. Too mutch heart break... To afraid of it I guess plus I'm not that attractive... Even though I try to egnore love. You will allways feel that lonliness that you wish you had that special person in your life...


----------



## onewingedweasel (Oct 31, 2009)

Yes, im happily married to a wonderful man who i turned into a fur.
Of all things we met at the mall during Christmas 4 years ago while we were both shopping for our families. I had seen him wheni was walking in and thought he was cute. The last store i went to before i had to leave he was standing right in front of the gift i needed to get for my mom. I asked him  to get coffee with me and 3 years later  - married. ^_^


----------



## Jelly (Oct 31, 2009)

Open_wound_ said:


> I had never had a mate in the fandom, but anyway, I will always be alone because I canÂ´t open myself to other living being, thereÂ´s a wall of hatred ^^;;



For someone with a wall of hatred surrounding them, you seem like a really accessible person.
Also, I'm still sincerely bothered that your English is far more complex and better formulated than, frankly, *anyone* on this forum.

Seriously.
It bothers me.


----------



## Bad Hare (Oct 31, 2009)

My girl and I have matching tails :3
I beat up her last boyfriend and we've been together for three years.


----------



## Geek (Oct 31, 2009)

CBtheLombax said:


> Ehhh.... I don't date anymore. Too mutch heart break... To afraid of it I guess plus I'm not that attractive... Even though I try to egnore love. You will allways feel that lonliness that you wish you had that special person in your life...



People are amazed that i still don't have a girlfriend just because i look like Tom Cruise.

It's not easy you know.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 31, 2009)

Geek said:


> People are amazed that i still don't have a girlfriend just because i look like Tom Cruise.
> 
> It's not easy you know.



Actually that is probably exactly _why_ you don't have a girlfriend.  They probably all just assume that you are crazy.


----------



## Ikrit (Oct 31, 2009)

Kiszka said:


> Yup. http://www.facebook.com/eryn.brianna?ref=nf#/group.php?gid=2204520724
> Quite a few really.


i'm so trolling that :V


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 31, 2009)

Aden said:


> You're doing it wrong because you keep emphasizing how much you have to give up to have a good relationship. If you really have a good relationship, it doesn't work that way.


You do know I was a whore for two of the past three years, right? >_>



> You're also doing it wrong because you think you have this "love" thing all figured out, and it's only for these lesser idiots who let emotions get to them too much.


Blah, blah, _blah..._
Do you people _ever_ shut up?
Not everybody wants or needs to be in a relationship. I'm one of those few people who, while not asexual, feel they are complete individuals _without_ having to wake up next to the same person day in and day out. Stop trying to convert me.



Kiszka said:


> I cant believe that was up on Youtube.. ;__:


Yeah, well--if it helps, _finding_ that one was a bitch-on-a-stick :V



> Erm, I think you are confusing "being in love" with "being drunk." lol..


Uh-huh. Would you like me to explain the ones I bolded?



> Agreed. Love doesnt have to be 'lovey dovey'. You can find someone just as bitter as you are and hate the world together.
> ...


I don't hate _the world,_ just everybody in it :V
And why _should_ I "find someone", anyway? What's wrong with just socking some money away, getting my face fixed, and going back to work? Quite frankly, I prefer being a whore to being in a relationship. I wouldn't have to put up with all the domestic crap, for example, and I'd have money.

...by the way: Anybody who posts the words "open relationship" as any form of suggestion can just fuck off right now. If I wanted to go through the motions of being in a relationship, I'd just find a real one to be in.


----------



## Geek (Oct 31, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> What's wrong with just socking some money away, getting my face fixed, and going back to work? Quite frankly, I prefer being a whore to being in a relationship. I wouldn't have to put up with all the domestic crap, for example, and I'd have money.



People prefer to be treated like people, not sex objects.

.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 31, 2009)

Geek said:


> People prefer to be treated like people, not sex objects.


Speak for yourself.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 31, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> You do know I was a whore for two of the past three years, right? >_>
> 
> 
> Blah, blah, _blah..._
> ...



You see so many relationships go down the pan these days, and why? because people cheat on each other, is, imo, the most common cause of relationship break ups. 

I think Rigor actually has the best idea here. Except with me I am A: still a virgin B: Don't care about A. C: Not worried about being in a relationship or not. Hell if i was I would of done something about it years ago. I have the attitude: If it happens, it happens, if it doesn't no big deal.



Geek said:


> People prefer to be treated like people, not sex objects.
> 
> .



She never implied anything about treating other people as "sex objects" Besides, most people bring it on themselves, Look at how teen age girls dress these days for starters. Mini skirts, boots, short tops, make up on their face thicker than  the bricks in my wall. Even the ladies that go out to clubs, they dress in such outfits that show off so much of their body, and then you hear some complain cause guys at clubs just want them for sex >.>

Or it seems the modern idea of a "Night out" is to go to a club, get fucked out of your head on booze, grab a boy/girl, go to theirs/your place, fuck, wake up in the morning and wonder what the fuck you did the night before and trying to work out who it is you slept with.

And you say people don't WANT to be treated as "sex objects". >.>


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Oct 31, 2009)

No i don't have a mate v.v


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 31, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You see so many relationships go down the pan these days, and why? because people cheat on each other, is, imo, the most common cause of relationship break ups.


Somewhat. I'd say a bigger cause is because people rush into relationships--and you know why the rush in? _They think they need one.
_What a bunch of lovesick sheep, no?



> I think Rigor actually has the best idea here. Except with me I am A: still a virgin B: Don't care about A. C: Not worried about being in a relationship or not. Hell if i was I would of done something about it years ago. I have the attitude: If it happens, it happens, if it doesn't no big deal.


Good man. Ironically, I'm now somewhat inclined to offer you a discount if I ever start back up 



> She never implied anything about treating other people as "sex objects" Besides, most people bring it on themselves, Look at how teen age girls dress these days for starters. Mini skirts, boots, short tops, make up on their face thicker than  the bricks in my wall.


I know, right?
There are whores, there are sluts, and then there's trash.



> Even the ladies that go out to clubs, they dress in such outfits that show off so much of their body, and then you hear some complain cause guys at clubs just want them for sex >.>


That's like wearing a tube-top with "BAN SEX" printed on the chest, then calling any guy who looks at you oddly a pig. Oh, kids these days 



> Or it seems the modern idea of a "Night out" is to go to a club, get fucked out of your head on booze, grab a boy/girl, go to theirs/your place, fuck, wake up in the morning and wonder what the fuck you did the night before and trying to work out who it is you slept with.
> 
> And you say people don't WANT to be treated as "sex objects". >.>


Thank you! Finally, somebody gets what I've been saying!


----------



## Jelly (Oct 31, 2009)

I get the feeling you guys don't get out much.
Just call it an implicit pull.
A sensation in the gut, if you will.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 31, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> I get the feeling you guys don't get out much.


Not since the fire :/



> Just call it an implicit pull.
> A sensation in the gut, if you will.


You are thinking of acid reflux :V


----------



## Nhilus Shadowpaw (Oct 31, 2009)

<---- single ;3


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Oct 31, 2009)

i wished.


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 31, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> For someone with a wall of hatred surrounding them, you seem like a really accessible person.
> Also, I'm still sincerely bothered that your English is far more complex and better formulated than, frankly, *anyone* on this forum.
> 
> Seriously.
> It bothers me.


What's wrong with my English? =|


David M. Awesome said:


> I don't think the guy that's nearly twice your age needs relationship advice, hon.  I'm not sure why you're so wet over long-distance relationships, but in the real world about 90% of them are nothing but headaches.  Please stop trying to play matchmaker with the adults.


Since when does being twenty years old make me a Child?
And dont even bother referencing my maturity or age off the profile pic I had. It's Ages old.


Bad Hare said:


> My girl and I have matching tails :3
> I beat up her last boyfriend and we've been together for three years.


Nice. I guess that's One way to win a girl's heart. xD


Rigor Sardonicus said:


> You do know I was a whore for two of the past three years, right? >_>


Erm, No. I don't think _any_one on here knew that.
But, uh, thanks for clarifying. =/


Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Blah, blah, _blah..._
> Do you people _ever_ shut up?
> Not everybody wants or needs to be in a relationship. I'm one of those few people who, while not asexual, feel they are complete individuals _without_ having to wake up next to the same person day in and day out. Stop trying to convert me.
> I don't hate _the world,_ just everybody in it :V
> ...


I just don't think you understand that it's also about having someone who will always be there for you. Having someone that will accept you and care about you and care _for_ you no matter what. That when you've lost everyone else because they've died or abandoned you, they will be there for you.. even if you're a whore. ^__^;


----------



## rosiepoo (Oct 31, 2009)

Sakket. Freshman year of high skool.


----------



## Valnyr (Oct 31, 2009)

My mate is not a furry, but she is fine with my furryness as long as i don't get into fursuiting.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 31, 2009)

Kiszka said:


> Since when does being twenty years old make me a Child?
> And dont even bother referencing my maturity or age off the profile pic I had. It's Ages old.



Well see, you're also giving bad advice.


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 31, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Well see, you're also giving bad advice.


What about my advice was bad?


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 31, 2009)

Kiszka said:


> What about my advice was bad?



Advocating long-distance relationships. 8)


----------



## Aden (Oct 31, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Blah, blah, _blah..._
> Do you people _ever_ shut up?
> Not everybody wants or needs to be in a relationship. I'm one of those few people who, while not asexual, feel they are complete individuals _without_ having to wake up next to the same person day in and day out. Stop trying to convert me.



I used to think just like you - back in 10th grade. :T

Minus the whore thing.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 31, 2009)

Kiszka said:


> Erm, No. I don't think _any_one on here knew that.
> But, uh, thanks for clarifying. =/


Strange; I think I've mentioned it between 23 and 115 times by now...



> I just don't think you understand that it's also about having someone who will always be there for you.


Typical furfag.

Just because I don't need, want, like, or care about something doesn't mean I don't understand it. Maybe when you're older you'll realize that some people can live perfectly fulfilling lives without needing to form such partnerships. But I'm certainly not going to hold my breath.



> Having someone that will accept you and care about you and care _for_ you no matter what. That when you've lost everyone else because they've died or abandoned you, they will be there for you.. even if you're a whore. ^__^;


Cool story, bro.



Aden said:


> I used to think just like you - back in 10th grade. :T
> 
> Minus the whore thing.


That's nice.


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 31, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Strange; I think I've mentioned it between 23 and 115 times by now...


Sorry if I havent browsed the forum for you, looking to read about your life story.


Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Typical furfag.
> 
> Just because I don't need, want, like, or care about something doesn't mean I don't understand it. Maybe when you're older you'll realize that some people can live perfectly fulfilling lives without needing to form such partnerships. But I'm certainly not going to hold my breath.


'Maybe when I'm older'..? You've got one physical year on me, and since two of yours were being a hooker, I'd say you're the one that's behind..[/QUOTE]


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 31, 2009)

Kiszka said:


> Sorry if I havent browsed the forum for you, looking to read about your life story.
> 
> 'Maybe when I'm older'..? You've got one physical year on me, and since two of yours were being a hooker, I'd say you're the one that's behind..



She never said she was a hooker. whore=/=hooker.

EDIT: Also, why is Rigor behind? Just because she does not want a solid relationship? Their is no law saying we HAVE to get into a relationship. Marriage/bf/gf are not essential in living a happy life.


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 31, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> She never said she was a hooker. whore=/=hooker.
> 
> EDIT: Also, why is Rigor behind? Just because she does not want a solid relationship? Their is no law saying we HAVE to get into a relationship. Marriage/bf/gf are not essential in living a happy life.


No, that she's behind in maturity. That's what "Maybe when you're older" usually refers to..

Uh, and tell me what the difference between being a whore and a hooker is because I see none.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 31, 2009)

Kiszka said:


> No, that she's behind in maturity. That's what "Maybe when you're older" usually refers to..
> 
> Uh, and tell me what the difference between being a whore and a hooker is because I see none.



Hookers may be referd to as whores, but people can be whores and not be a hooker. Seeing as a hooker is paid for sex/sexual acts.


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 31, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Hookers may be referd to as whores, but people can be whores and not be a hooker. Seeing as a hooker is paid for sex/sexual acts.


"What's wrong with just socking some money away, getting my face fixed, and going back to work? Quite frankly, I prefer being a whore to being in a relationship. I wouldn't have to put up with all the domestic crap, for example, and I'd have money."
Sounds like she's making money to me...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 31, 2009)

Kiszka said:


> "What's wrong with just socking some money away, getting my face fixed, and going back to work? Quite frankly, I prefer being a whore to being in a relationship. I wouldn't have to put up with all the domestic crap, for example, and I'd have money."
> Sounds like she's making money to me...



Whats to say she doesn't have a proper job?


----------



## LeeuRex (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't really consider myself a furry, but my man calls me his mate and i call him my mate also...and we pretend to be amminuls sometiemz :3 He is so sweet, he calls me his lioness...or turtle-duck cccccc:


----------



## Aden (Oct 31, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Whats to say she doesn't have a proper job?



There's playing the devil's advocate, and then there's being naive.


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 31, 2009)

LeeuRex said:


> amminuls



:3


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 31, 2009)

Kiszka said:


> Sorry if I havent browsed the forum for you, looking to read about your life story.


Ooh, feisty. You'd be a fine snarker, given a few years of practice.



> 'Maybe when I'm older'..? You've got one physical year on me, and since two of yours were being a hooker, I'd say you're the one that's behind..


I'd really like you to explain how that works, since you're the one so naive as to think apathy = ignorance.



RandyDarkshade said:


> She never said she was a hooker. whore=/=hooker.


Okay, let me use the precise terminology.
I was a _prostitute_. Ironically, I spent more time bootlegging movies than actually performing sexual favors, but I made more money the other way.



> EDIT: Also, why is Rigor behind? Just because she does not want a solid relationship?


Yep. Apparently it's immature not to want a Prince Charming of your own :V



> Their is no law saying we HAVE to get into a relationship. Marriage/bf/gf are not essential in living a happy life.


Thank you.



			
				RandyDarkshade said:
			
		

> Whats to say she doesn't have a proper job?


If I had a job, do you really think I'd be able to rack up almost 2000 posts on a furry forum in four months? :V

Aside from conventional employment opportunities simply not existing where I live, I'm currently out of business due to something stupid I got hurt doing shortly before joining the forums. Hence the part about getting my face fixed.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 31, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Ooh, feisty. You'd be a fine snarker, given a few years of practice.
> 
> 
> I'd really like you to explain how that works, since you're the one so naive as to think apathy = ignorance.
> ...



I've racked up over 3,000since.......umm.....February/March time. Well I was about to post saying I'd happily be proven wrong if you came on here and clarified it all, but you beat me to it! That has happened more than once now......you guys have a hidden camera on me don't you.....>.>.

I like to use the proper terminology because, well, I don't like the words "whore" or "slut" I have never ever called a girl either and don't intend to start.


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 31, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Whats to say she doesn't have a proper job?


That still doesnt make her not a hooker for making money from sex. Which is what it sounds like she's saying.


LeeuRex said:


> I don't really consider myself a furry, but my man calls me his mate and i call him my mate also...and we pretend to be amminuls sometiemz :3 He is so sweet, he calls me his lioness...or turtle-duck cccccc:


If you pretend to be animals and call each other mate and he calls you lioness... you're a furry.


RandyDarkshade said:


> Well I was about to post saying I'd happily be proven wrong if you came on here and clarified it all, but you beat me to it! That has happened more than once now......you guys have a hidden camera on me don't you.....>.>.


I told you so.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 31, 2009)

Kiszka said:


> If you pretend to be animals and call each other mate and he calls you lioness... you're a furry.



So if a child runs around pretending to be a pokemon, does that mean they are one? No it doesn't. People who do voice acting for anthro cartoon characters, are they furry just because they are pretending to BE that character? No, it doesn't. Those two can pretend to be an animal and NOT be furry. Just because they pretend to be animals DOES NOT mean THEY ARE furry.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 31, 2009)

Kiszka said:


> That still doesnt make her not a hooker for making money from sex. Which is what it sounds like she's saying.


Is there some part of "prostitute" whose meaning you aren't clear on, or did you add me to your ignore list?


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 31, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> So if a child runs around pretending to be a pokemon, does that mean they are one? No it doesn't. People who do voice acting for anthro cartoon characters, are they furry just because they are pretending to BE that character? No, it doesn't. Those two can pretend to be an animal and NOT be furry. Just because they pretend to be animals DOES NOT mean THEY ARE furry.


There's a difference between being a Child and just pretending because that's a child's nature, and being an Adult and pretending to be an animal.
The voice acting thing doesnt even apply or make any sense. I'm not talking about *actors* who get* paid* to do things like that.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 31, 2009)

Randy, the ferret's got you beat on that point.


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 31, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Is there some part of "prostitute" whose meaning you aren't clear on, or did you add me to your ignore list?


No, I heard you. Randy was saying that maybe you had a proper job too, and I was saying "How does that make any difference?" And at the time when she said that, you had not yet straightened this all out.
Notice the "I told you so," at the end. ;]


----------



## Panda (Oct 31, 2009)

*teary eyes* Nu...
 But I have a crush on a bunny.

<.< Pandas and Bunnies could totally go together!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 31, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Is there some part of "prostitute" whose meaning you aren't clear on, or did you add me to your ignore list?



Why do people make such a fuss over what other people do? 

I personally don't have a problem with prostitution itself, I just have a problem with the risks involved in it.


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 31, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Randy, the ferret's got you beat on that point.


*checks pulse*
=]


----------



## Open_wound_ (Oct 31, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> For someone with a wall of hatred surrounding them, you seem like a really accessible person.
> Also, I'm still sincerely bothered that your English is far more complex and better formulated than, frankly, *anyone* on this forum.
> 
> Seriously.
> It bothers me.


 
Awww, you flatter me *ruborizes a bit*

I thought that my english was very bad ^^;


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 31, 2009)

Kiszka said:


> There's a difference between being a Child and just pretending because that's a child's nature, and being an Adult and pretending to be an animal.
> The voice acting thing doesnt even apply or make any sense. I'm not talking about *actors* who get* paid* to do things like that.



You missed my point by a 30 gazillion miles. 

So, they pretend to be animals, and have pet names for each other that just so happen to be related to animals. 

I love to wear black, all black, top, pants, shoes even underwear, Some may see me as part goth, but I am not, I just like to wear black. Just because those two "Like to play as animals" does not instantly make them furries just because YOU say they are. Also, if they do not consider themselves to be furries, then respect that decision.

I became a furry because I _decided_ to be one. I could of easily stayed just looking at the art work and watching cartoons and not classed myself as furry, but instead, I CHOSE to be a furry.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 31, 2009)

Open_wound_ said:


> Awww, you flatter me *ruborizes a bit*
> 
> I thought that my english was very bad ^^;



On the contrary, your english is very good.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 31, 2009)

Kiszka said:


> No, I heard you. Randy was saying that maybe you had a proper job too, and I was saying "How does that make any difference?" And at the time when she said that, you had not yet straightened this all out.
> Notice the "I told you so," at the end. ;]


Damn, I actually missed that one.



RandyDarkshade said:


> Why do people make such a fuss over what other people do?


Blame America's Puritan heritage and humanity's gregariously oversupplied herd instinct.



> I personally don't have a problem with prostitution itself, I just have a problem with the risks involved in it.


I always made my clients wear a condom. Perhaps ironically, though, none of them really seemed to object.



Kiszka said:


> *checks pulse*
> =]


Oh, you're dead?


----------



## Aurali (Oct 31, 2009)

No, I don't wanna die because I use the wrong terminology


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 31, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Damn, I actually missed that one.
> 
> 
> Blame America's Puritan heritage and humanity's gregariously oversupplied herd instinct.
> ...



It isn't just condoms that worry me about prostitution, it is the clients themselves that can pose a danger.


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 31, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Oh, you're dead?


Lol, no, I had to check that I wasn't dreaming. Maybe not the best method, but it's something I'd never do in a dream.


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 31, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You missed my point by a 30 gazillion miles.
> 
> So, they pretend to be animals, and have pet names for each other that just so happen to be related to animals.
> 
> ...


Okay, but by the time you are crawling around on the floor and saying "Aww, who's a cute lioness?" you are just in denial.


Agh, I always forget to multi-quote.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 31, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> It isn't just condoms that worry me about prostitution, it is the clients themselves that can pose a danger.


I think they were all slightly afraid of me. I'm not exactly petite >_<

And I always carried a weapon, so...



Kiszka said:


> Lol, no, I had to check that I wasn't dreaming. Maybe not the best method, but it's something I'd never do in a dream.


The method traditionally employed to check for consciousness is to pinch oneself...


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 31, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> The method traditionally employed to check for consciousness is to pinch oneself...


Who wants to be clichÃ©?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 31, 2009)

Kiszka said:


> Okay, but by the time you are crawling around on the floor and saying "Aww, who's a cute lioness?" you are just in denial.
> 
> 
> Agh, I always forget to multi-quote.



That's a scary thought >.<



Rigor Sardonicus said:


> I think they were all slightly afraid of me. I'm not exactly petite >_<
> 
> And I always carried a weapon, so...
> 
> ...



You strike me as quite a tough girl, as the type who can stand up for herself, and fight back, pretty well.

I wouldn't be any good as a male prostitute, punters would drive up, see me, scream, then drive off faster than the speed of light.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 31, 2009)

Kiszka said:


> Who wants to be clichÃ©?


TouchÃ©.



RandyDarkshade said:


> You strike me as quite a tough girl, as the type who can stand up for herself, and fight back, pretty well.


Well, aside from the ability kind of being necessary from time to time...I like fighting :3



> I wouldn't be any good as a male prostitute, punters would drive up, see me, scream, then drive off faster than the speed of light.


Pics or it wouldn't happen :V


----------



## Telnac (Nov 1, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Advocating long-distance relationships. 8)


To be fair, I never said all long-distance relationships are worthless.  I merely said I've chosen to no longer pursue one, even if it means breaking it off with a woman I'm currently involved with.

Tho my age does factor into the equation.  Back when I was 20, I was involved with my first serious relationship and I would have walked through Hell and drank battery acid afterward to keep that relationship alive.  She cheated on me just before my 21st b-day.  She dropped out of college.  I didn't, but she didn't live all THAT far away.  I figured a short-distance relationship would still work.  I was wrong.  Yeah, nice "welcome to reality" gift.

It ended up being just one of many.

I'm now a very different person than I was when I was 20.  I believe in love, but in the type of love that is a choice, not an emotion.  Choices are best made rationally, but emotions are rarely rational.

Wedding vows in particular I find laughable, "in sickness & in heath" in particular.  No one in their early 20s has a clue what that means.  You think it means you stand by your loved one even when they're stricken with cancer, and you endure even til the day they die.  But 99% of the time, that's not the case.  What about when your loved one sounds like they're gasping for air and are about to die EVERY SINGLE NIGHT?  You seek help, but they just give them a LOUD machine that keeps them breathing but it sounds like DARTH FUCKING VADER is lying next to you EVERY SINGLE NIGHT.  They can live a long, productive life... but can you really endure THAT?

That's sleep apnea for you, and it's about 100x more common than cancer.  Unlike cancer, it won't kill your loved one, unless it goes untreated (and even then, it'll likely be years before they actually die from it.)  And that's just one of many very common conditions that EVERYONE gets between the ages of 25-50, and that EVERYONE will carry with them for the rest of their lives.  The emotion you're feeling now that you call "love" can't possibly carry you through that.  The only thing that will carry you through that is the rational choice to stand by the one you've chosen as your mate... NO MATTER WHAT.

I'm divorced, because shortly after I developed sleep apnea, my ex-wife said the "romance left the relationship."  Well, I guess she wasn't expecting a romantic time with Darth Vader at her side.  We wed when she was 22 and I was 28, and she was MADLY in love with me at the time.  She's currently with someone who's her age.  I expect that relationship to end when his health (which is currently perfect) starts to deteriorate, because she hasn't learned a thing from our relationship.  She's still looking for a man who can give her the emotional love that she craves.  When that starts to fly out the window... she'll leave.

What's ironic is that type of emotional love CAN endure... but only AFTER you've lost it, fought to keep everything alive despite it all, and later find out that in fighting to keep it, the emotion never really died to begin with.  I know a LOT of divorced couples, and just a handful of marriages that have endured.  The ones that have endured all have one thing in common: tenacity in the face of adversity.  They've gone though Hell together and came through the stronger for it.  Unlike most couples, they didn't end up hating each other... even if the other person CLEARLY did something dreadful.  They've the emotional maturity to forgive, but to not be a doormat.

I've seen marriages endure adultery, alcoholism... even the other partner being tossed into JAIL.  But because they both chose to keep the relationship alive... 10-15 years later, the relationship is 10x as strong as it was when they were first wed!  But for every one of those, I've seen several marriages end for STUPID reasons.  "He doesn't respect me any more."  WTF?  "The love is gone."  OMGWTF?  "He's not the man I married."  OMGWTFBBQ?!

I don't do long-distance relationships for a very practical reason: either the relationship means so much that I'm willing to give up my job, or she's willing to give up whatever she has that's preventing her from moving... or it's not.  In that case, maybe it's best that we remain friends.

My career is something I've wanted to do since I was 10.  It really is a central part of who I am.  I can't give it up & remain "me."  I can switch companies, and I'd happily do that for someone I love.  But if that's not an option (which, unfortunately, is the case now) I simply have to choose one... or the other.  If I were married, I'd make that sacrifice, because (unlike some) I uphold the vows I take.  But I'm not... so I won't.


----------



## Remy (Nov 1, 2009)

Yes, and Hubby and I are furries. We met on the game Furcadia.


----------



## Nocturne (Nov 1, 2009)

Aurali said:


> No, I don't wanna die because I use the wrong terminology



Yes >:C

<3


----------



## onai (Nov 1, 2009)

Sure do! took awhile for me to be able to be his, finally, but after a year of waiting for me, He's mine. We met at Rainfurrest 2008 in the dealers den. Our eyes met, and without a word spoken, we both knew we had something special. 

A pic of myself and my beau, whitelyco:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2878556/


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 1, 2009)

Yep.  Although she's non-furry, we've been mated 22+ years.


----------



## LustBubbles (Nov 1, 2009)

Uhhhhhhh. Well, I've got a boyfriend and a girlfriend. c: 

I've been with the girl 4 1/2 years and the boy 1 1/2. Not exactly as amazingly amazing as 22 years, but it's still been a pretty awesome life. C: 

I met my girlfriend in high school, and I meant my boyfriend on teh internets. :3


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 1, 2009)

LustBubbles said:


> Uhhhhhhh. Well, I've got a boyfriend and a girlfriend. c:
> 
> I've been with the girl 4 1/2 years and the boy 1 1/2. Not exactly as amazingly amazing as 22 years, but it's still been a pretty awesome life. C:
> 
> I met my girlfriend in high school, and I meant my boyfriend on teh internets. :3



Do they know about each other?


----------



## LustBubbles (Nov 1, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Do they know about each other?



Yupyup, of course they do. We all love each oooother. *-*


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 1, 2009)

LustBubbles said:


> Yupyup, of course they do. We all love each oooother. *-*



ah that's good then ^^


----------



## Sam (Nov 1, 2009)

Haha, I wish. I've got a horrible personality - just look at my posts. x3


----------



## LeeuRex (Nov 1, 2009)

Kiszka said:


> Okay, but by the time you are crawling around on the floor and saying "Aww, who's a cute lioness?" you are just in denial.
> 
> 
> Agh, I always forget to multi-quote.



If you wanna classify me that way it's cool. I understand why you'd want to. Call me furry or don't, it's whatevs.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 1, 2009)

I do, we met a few years ago through mutual furry friends. We hooked up about a year ago and we've been living together now for a while. <3


----------



## Dococo (Nov 1, 2009)

This board didn't take long to fill with whiny, depressed furs. :|


----------



## Zolen (Nov 1, 2009)

No furies where I live, and I am a outcast kinda, so no mate T.T

(I am one of those people who rarely talk, so nobody wants to be around me.)


----------



## Hero X (Nov 1, 2009)

I don't have a mate AT ALL. It gets sort of lonely, but it gives me more time to think of other stuff. Thank god I have other stuff to keep me amused!


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 1, 2009)

Hero X said:


> I don't have a mate AT ALL. It gets sort of lonely, but it gives me more time to think of other stuff. Thank god I have other stuff to keep me amused!


Protip: Not being a babyfur would help quite a lot :V


----------



## Kiszka (Nov 1, 2009)

Telnac said:


> To be fair, I never said all long-distance relationships are worthless.  I merely said I've chosen to no longer pursue one, even if it means breaking it off with a woman I'm currently involved with.
> 
> Tho my age does factor into the equation.  Back when I was 20, I was involved with my first serious relationship and I would have walked through Hell and drank battery acid afterward to keep that relationship alive.  She cheated on me just before my 21st b-day.  She dropped out of college.  I didn't, but she didn't live all THAT far away.  I figured a short-distance relationship would still work.  I was wrong.  Yeah, nice "welcome to reality" gift.
> 
> ...


That's what earplugs are for. 
No, but that's really fucked up that she left you because you didnt 'stay as you were' when she married you. You're probably right about her not learning a thing and leaving him when she realizes she doesnt want to put up with the um.. *normal* health issues of Life.


Telnac said:


> That's sleep apnea for you, and it's about 100x more common than cancer.  Unlike cancer, it won't kill your loved one, unless it goes untreated (and even then, it'll likely be years before they actually die from it.)  And that's just one of many very common conditions that EVERYONE gets between the ages of 25-50, and that EVERYONE will carry with them for the rest of their lives.  The emotion you're feeling now that you call "love" can't possibly carry you through that.  The only thing that will carry you through that is the rational choice to stand by the one you've chosen as your mate... NO MATTER WHAT.
> 
> I'm divorced, because shortly after I developed sleep apnea, my ex-wife said the "romance left the relationship."  Well, I guess she wasn't expecting a romantic time with Darth Vader at her side.  We wed when she was 22 and I was 28, and she was MADLY in love with me at the time.  She's currently with someone who's her age.  I expect that relationship to end when his health (which is currently perfect) starts to deteriorate, because she hasn't learned a thing from our relationship.  She's still looking for a man who can give her the emotional love that she craves.  When that starts to fly out the window... she'll leave.
> 
> ...


People are just stupid. They focus on the romantical magical puppy love and don't ever realize that things are not and Can Not stay like that forever. Things are going to happen, someones going to mess up, and only the mature adults will be able to handle it.


onai said:


> Sure do! took awhile for me to be able to be his, finally, but after a year of waiting for me, He's mine. We met at Rainfurrest 2008 in the dealers den. Our eyes met, and without a word spoken, we both knew we had something special.
> 
> A pic of myself and my beau, whitelyco:
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2878556/


Aww, that's so cute, it makes me want to squee. So I will. X333


----------



## Merp (Nov 1, 2009)

I have a mate but he's not a fur. lol...he's supportive though...


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 1, 2009)

Kiszka said:


> lol, did you just change your gender from female to herm? xD



no.
I've always had it at "herm"


----------



## Telnac (Nov 2, 2009)

Kiszka said:


> People are just stupid. They focus on the romantical magical puppy love and don't ever realize that things are not and Can Not stay like that forever. Things are going to happen, someones going to mess up, and only the mature adults will be able to handle it.


Very true.  I just wish more people would realize that & apply it to their lives.  The blame game does no one any good.


----------



## Kiszka (Nov 2, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> no.
> I've always had it at "herm"


Yea, no, sorry, you didn't.


----------



## Plantar (Nov 2, 2009)

Nope. I'm gonna try to be more confident with myself, but I fail at speaking out. I just got asked on FaceBook "How would (insert girl's name here) feel if you kissed her?" and I answered "I probably wouldn't even get close enough to do that, I'd probably run away." and it sent to her, too. She said she'd have done the same. Guess who might have a date next week.


----------



## Geek (Nov 2, 2009)

I found one !  Nsfw
http://img22.imageshack.us/img22/7220/coska.jpg


----------



## ShreddingHusky (Nov 2, 2009)

I currently have a boyfriend, I'm a furry, he's not.
we met through the marching band at our school, i play trumpet and he plays the _Sexyphone_


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 2, 2009)

Geek said:


> I found one !  Nsfw
> 
> http://img22.imageshack.us/img22/7220/coska.jpg


She's cute. Were there any left where you got her?


----------



## KaiFox (Nov 2, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## Telnac (Nov 2, 2009)

Geek said:


> I found one !  Nsfw
> http://img22.imageshack.us/img22/7220/coska.jpg


? NSFW?

How is that pic not safe for work?


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 2, 2009)

Telnac said:


> ? NSFW?
> 
> How is that pic not safe for work?



Maybe Ratte didn't like it.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 2, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Maybe Ratte didn't like it.


Bingo. She was sitting in his lap, which makes it offensive to Ratte because it wasn't a _copper pipe_ poking her rear.


----------



## KaiFox (Nov 2, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Bingo. She was sitting in his lap, which makes it offensive to Ratte because it wasn't a _copper pipe_ poking her rear.


 
Does it have to be copper? :V


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 2, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Does it have to be copper? :V


You'd have to ask her. I imagine her main attraction is to metal pipes in general, but it might be to copper things.


----------



## Jestevez (Nov 2, 2009)

Nope, no mate. My last couple of relationships were long distance and they've made me wary for more.


----------



## Morroke (Nov 2, 2009)

Jestevez said:


> Nope, no mate. My last couple of relationships were long distance and they've made me wary for more.



This pretty much, except erase couple and take away the s on relationships.

Yeaaaah.


----------



## Gardoof (Nov 2, 2009)

Nope. Probably won't have one for a while either. Dating scene isn't really my thing anyway (Too much drama IMO)


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 2, 2009)

Gardoof said:


> Nope. Probably won't have one for a while either. Dating scene isn't really my thing anyway (Too much drama IMO)


YOU JUST DONT UNDERSTAND LOVE :V


----------



## Open_wound_ (Nov 2, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> YOU JUST DONT UNDERSTAND LOVE :V


 
I doubt that a creature like you can understand the meaning that appears when those four letters appear together in the english languaje.


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 2, 2009)

thought I had one. got used. dammit. ;__;


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 2, 2009)

Open_wound_ said:


> I doubt that a creature like you can understand the meaning that appears when those four letters appear together in the english languaje.


Says the wapanese emo kid.


----------



## icecold24 (Nov 2, 2009)

I does. But nobody I personally know, knows anything about my furry-ness.


----------



## Pie (Nov 2, 2009)

I has no mate, I be a lonely Australian bunny =P


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 2, 2009)

I don't have a "mate"(mate would not be the right term for me)...and honestly I really don't want one. That might change in the future but somehow if it did, I wouldn't care either way if he was furry or not.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 3, 2009)

I dont have a mate...but I do have a girlfriend as the title mate got so fucking dirty with ya damn furries as a good probably small percentage go thru mates like its a drive thru specially after seeing someone DITCH their last mate for someone with a hotter sona


----------



## Kiszka (Nov 3, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Says the wapanese emo kid.


*thumbs up*


Crysix Corps said:


> I dont have a mate...but I do have a girlfriend as the title mate got so fucking dirty with ya damn furries as a good probably small percentage go thru mates like its a drive thru specially after seeing someone DITCH their last mate for someone with a hotter sona


Punctuation is your *friend*... and so is grammar... and spelling.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 3, 2009)

Kiszka said:


> *thumbs up*
> 
> Punctuation is your *friend*... and so is grammar... and spelling.



Aye, that it is. I have my spell checker on all the time, and I have noticed my spelling improve a lot since I have been using it. So not only is spell checker a help so other people can read what has been written, but it can also help someone to learn to spell if they suck at spelling.


----------



## Kiszka (Nov 3, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Aye, that it is. I have my spell checker on all the time, and I have noticed my spelling improve a lot since I have been using it. So not only is spell checker a help so other people can read what has been written, but it can also help someone to learn to spell if they suck at spelling.


Are you sure? It tends to just be more of a crutch than a helpful tool. Turn it off and see what happens...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 3, 2009)

Kiszka said:


> Are you sure? It tends to just be more of a crutch than a helpful tool. Turn it off and see what happens...



It has helped me get out of some of my habits, for example I had a habit of putting an e where it is not needed such as in using, to me using was always spelt useing. I also have a dictionary in my desk drawer incase firefox's spellchecker confuses me, which it has done, cause it is using the American dictionary, not the British lol.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 3, 2009)

Kiszka said:


> Are you sure? It tends to just be more of a crutch than a helpful tool. Turn it off and see what happens...



It's not a crutch if you just use it to alert you about which words you've misspelled, and instead of switching it to a word they suggest, try to retype it until you get it right.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 3, 2009)

Nargle said:


> It's not a crutch if you just use it to alert you about which words you've misspelled, and instead of switching it to a word they suggest, try to retype it until you get it right.



A lot of the time firefox would tell me I have miss spelled a word eventhough I know it is right, it does this mainly with words we British spell slightly differently such as flavour, neighbour, colour etc, so I just add those to the dictionary.


----------



## TopazThunder (Nov 3, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Says the wapanese emo kid.



lol


----------



## Nargle (Nov 3, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> A lot of the time firefox would tell me I have miss spelled a word eventhough I know it is right, it does this mainly with words we British spell slightly differently such as flavour, neighbour, colour etc, so I just add those to the dictionary.



This happens to me all the time when I type dog breeds =/ But papillon IS a word!


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 3, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> A lot of the time firefox would tell me I have miss spelled a word eventhough I know it is right, it does this mainly with words we British spell slightly differently such as flavour, neighbour, colour etc, so I just add those to the dictionary.


Here's a quicker idea for future installs :V
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3366


----------



## Telnac (Nov 4, 2009)

Meh.  Firefox's spell checker is a joke at best.  I find myself adding common words all the time, after verifying that I HAVE spelled them right on Google or Word.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 4, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Here's a quicker idea for future installs :V
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3366


 I use the Canadian-English one =D (lol color and colour)


----------



## feathery (Nov 4, 2009)

Naw besides i sleep about to often is why.


----------



## Ilvenis (Nov 4, 2009)

Nope, but definitely looking, looking for a while in fact.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 4, 2009)

I want a mate. where can I buy one?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 4, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> I want a mate. where can I buy one?


Back alleys on a Friday night.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 4, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Back alleys on a Friday night.



I lol'd.


----------



## MaxTheHusky (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes, and he is the sexiest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Liwyatan (Nov 6, 2009)

Nope, not likely to have one either for a long while. So, unless prince Charming comes riding on his black horse and into my life, I will keep out of relationships. I don't fnd any interest in being in short unstable relationships with someone who's not in it for the right reasons. Love does not equal sex, and a lot of furs have difficulty understanding that little detail about me. I enjoy having sex, yes, but I am able to have sex with friends and don't see it as a sign of love, but a sign of trust.

Sorry for the slight rant, but yeah, I just don't need a sexual relationship. Love, trust, interest, mutuality, respect and challenge are the elements I seek in a relationship.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 6, 2009)

Liwyatan said:


> Nope, not likely to have one either for a long while. So, unless prince Charming comes riding on his black horse and into my life, I will keep out of relationships. I don't fnd any interest in being in short unstable relationships with someone who's not in it for the right reasons. Love does not equal sex, and a lot of furs have difficulty understanding that little detail about me. I enjoy having sex, yes, but I am able to have sex with friends and don't see it as a sign of love, but a sign of trust.
> 
> Sorry for the slight rant, but yeah, I just don't need a sexual relationship. Love, trust, interest, mutuality, respect and challenge are the elements I seek in a relationship.



Prince charming is not likely going to like you having sex with anyone else but him, That and prince charming doesn't exist.  But I do see your point, why do people associate sex with love? this is like a rule of a relationship:  "When in a relationship you must only have sex with your partner" My question is, why? why does sex have to be restricted like this? 

I like Liwyatan's way of thinking. Sex does not = love, just because two people have sex, it does not necessarily mean they love each other.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Nov 6, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Prince charming is not likely going to like you having sex with anyone else but him, That and prince charming doesn't exist.  But I do see your point, why do people associate sex with love? this is like a rule of a relationship:  "When in a relationship you must only have sex with your partner" My question is, why? why does sex have to be restricted like this?



Uh, it's not restricted? You can have sex with anyone you want, it's your life, but in relationships, the expectation is generally that your partner is everything you need. If he/she doesn't provide it, then maybe you should rethink your dedication. Or work out a compromise with him/her.

Then there are STDs, which in this day and age are probably the most important reason to stick to your partner.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 6, 2009)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> Uh, it's not restricted? You can have sex with anyone you want, it's your life, but in relationships, the expectation is generally that your partner is everything you need. If he/she doesn't provide it, then maybe you should rethink your dedication. Or work out a compromise with him/her.
> 
> Then there are STDs, which in this day and age are probably the most important reason to stick to your partner.



STD's? Ever heard of contraception? And me and Liw where not referring to having sex with just "any old tramp" but with friends. You make it sound like sex is the most important part of a relationship, which it shouldn't be.


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Nov 6, 2009)

Have i replied to this already? if not then the answer is no.... *sadface*


----------



## Mojotaian (Nov 6, 2009)

It's all according to personal preference, as for me, I would PREFER to just have one person to love, and I would like sex to be a symbol of that love later in the relationship.
But when it comes to relationships, sex seems to be a touchy subject. Of course, you ARE just giving the entirety of your body to another for possibly the highest natural pleasures, maybe for some, if you do it with another, it makes them feel as if they're just used, or simply that your time with them isn't about mutual feeling, but just simple selfish pleasures. The Monogamy of another mate is morely about the special feelings you get because you actually DO love each other, instead of casting such delicate things to the wind as if it were unimportant...

As for the mate? I don't have a furry mate or a partner, I've broken up with a conservative girl which left The Expressor soured, and Aphistos reinforced in the infallible nature of human beings. But it's all leveling out. 

I don't have a furry mate, I live in a relatively conservative community when it comes to nerdy affairs, they're all more for sports, as a matter of declaration and fact... Nope, no furs here but oneself...


----------



## Riptor (Nov 6, 2009)

Not at the moment. I'm looking for somebody who can outnerd me or at least match my nerdiness. Of course, this being Alabama, this'll be a bit difficult.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 6, 2009)

^Two posts up.

I also live in a mostly conservative area and there is a lack of any females who also happen to be furries. Honestly, when it comes to it, I guess I'm out of luck.

Ah well.


----------



## Mojotaian (Nov 6, 2009)

Riptor said:


> Not at the moment. I'm looking for somebody who can outnerd me or at least match my nerdiness. Of course, this being Alabama, this'll be a bit difficult.


 
Alabama? RUN! RUN WHILE YOU STILL CAN!!!!!



Captain Spyro said:


> ^Two posts up.
> 
> I also live in a mostly conservative area and there is a lack of any females who also happen to be furries. Honestly, when it comes to it, I guess I'm out of luck.
> 
> Ah well.


 
Hell, I don't care about the furries, but there aren't many girls here who I'd love, personality wise. And even so, they aren't interested, though this is an assumption of all but one. "Shrugs" Meh, plenty of people, I still have Uni and work to go to yet. Only high school and even then most girls AND guys don't even know what they want and do what I call "Chasing Edward Cullen"

but don't think you're out of luck, you can be in plenty of luck all the time, you're probably just around people who are chasing Edward Cullen, so I wouldn't fret. You still have the rest of your life ahead of you still! You'll find someone, but don't get too picky, make sure it's unconditional love, how can you tell? When you don't give a damn about who they are.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 6, 2009)

Mojotaian said:


> Hell, I don't care about the furries, but there aren't many girls here who I'd love, personality wise. And even so, they aren't interested, though this is an assumption of all but one. "Shrugs" Meh, plenty of people, I still have Uni and work to go to yet. Only high school and even then most girls AND guys don't even know what they want and do what I call "Chasing Edward Cullen"



To be honest, I'm actually the same. I had a girlfriend in Pennsylvania, but as the years wound on, certain things forced us apart, but those were some of the best years of my life, and she wasn't, and still isn't, a furry.

Being a furry is only a plus, but not a requirement.  It's just...in this area...I don't care for many of the girls still left here...as most who graduated went elsewhere...


----------



## Mojotaian (Nov 6, 2009)

Ah, so you're finished with the whole high school stuff... nup, still going through with it.

Ah well, we all go this way and that, and that's the reason I'm not so worried about having a GF now, because, Uni, work, all of that sort of thing is still to come and I don't know if I'm going to be here in the next year or so, and so forth.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 6, 2009)

Mojotaian said:


> Ah, so you're finished with the whole high school stuff... nup, still going through with it.
> 
> Ah well, we all go this way and that, and that's the reason I'm not so worried about having a GF now, because, Uni, work, all of that sort of thing is still to come and I don't know if I'm going to be here in the next year or so, and so forth.



I'm actually past college as well.

But it's good to set your priorities straight. You have to concentrate on your life, but who's to say someone won't come into your life? Tis true for me as well, as well as all of us.:smile:


----------



## Mojotaian (Nov 6, 2009)

Exactly, be you, and the RIGHT people will come to you. Only the WRONG people will attack or stay away. 

Btw, I think you missed it, but i'm STILL in High School...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 6, 2009)

Mojotaian said:


> Exactly, be you, and the RIGHT people will come to you. Only the WRONG people will attack or stay away.
> 
> Btw, I think you missed it, but i'm STILL in High School...



True that. Btw, it is helpful to quote those you are replying to.

As for me, despite being almost 26 I am not sure I want a full relationship with just one person. But I am keeping my options open because who knows.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 6, 2009)

Mojotaian said:


> Exactly, be you, and the RIGHT people will come to you. Only the WRONG people will attack or stay away.
> 
> Btw, I think you missed it, but i'm STILL in High School...



Tis true.

And I saw that. Still, what I said has a point...unless I missed something else.:?:

High school was fun. Just be sure to enjoy it.


----------



## Mojotaian (Nov 6, 2009)

Captain Spyro said:


> Tis true.
> 
> And I saw that. Still, what I said has a point...unless I missed something else.:?:
> 
> High school was fun. Just be sure to enjoy it.


 
Kid, I AM enjoying it! Just being able to be a kid still! 




RandyDarkshade said:


> True that. Btw, it is helpful to quote those you are replying to.
> 
> As for me, despite being almost 26 I am not sure I want a full relationship with just one person. But I am keeping my options open because who knows.


 
Texts were right above me... so I didn't need to quote.
I think, whatever suits the individual, you'll know what you want eventually...


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Nov 6, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> STD's? Ever heard of contraception? And me and Liw where not referring to having sex with just "any old tramp" but with friends. You make it sound like sex is the most important part of a relationship, which it shouldn't be.



Retake Comprehension 101.

It's an important part of a relationship, not the most important one. If you don't consider it one and can freely have sex with your friends without any reaction from your significant other, good for you. 

But at least try understanding the overwhelming majority of the human race for whom sex _is_ a big deal.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 6, 2009)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> Retake Comprehension 101.
> 
> It's an important part of a relationship, not the most important one. If you don't consider it one and can freely have sex with your friends without any reaction from your significant other, good for you.
> 
> But at least try understanding the overwhelming majority of the human race for whom sex _is_ a big deal.



You speak to me like I have a mate, I don't single and still a virgin and don't really care about either. And   I do understand about sex being a big deal, if I do manage to get myself a mate then naturally I would stay with her. Why would I stay with her? despite my own views different slightly to the normal views? Because I have respect.


----------



## Telnac (Nov 6, 2009)

Physical intimacy (which includes sex, but it can also simply be big hugs or lying on the couch leaning against each other) is a big deal to me as an aspect of a relationship.  If I can't at least get a hug regularly, then the relationship is doomed.  I wouldn't have sex with a friend while I'm in a relationship unless there was a reason (like my partner being unable to for an extended period of time b/c of medical reasons or something) and they were OK with me having sex with a good friend I trust.  Even then, it'd be strange.

Outside of a relationship, I'm willing to have sex with a good friend.  But sex w/ friends isn't nearly as satisfying as sex with someone I love & who loves me back.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 6, 2009)

Telnac said:


> Physical intimacy (which includes sex, but it can also simply be big hugs or lying on the couch leaning against each other) is a big deal to me as an aspect of a relationship.  If I can't at least get a hug regularly, then the relationship is doomed.  I wouldn't have sex with a friend while I'm in a relationship unless there was a reason (like my partner being unable to for an extended period of time b/c of medical reasons or something) and they were OK with me having sex with a good friend I trust.  Even then, it'd be strange.
> 
> Outside of a relationship, I'm willing to have sex with a good friend.  But sex w/ friends isn't nearly as satisfying as sex with someone I love & who loves me back.



If so many people feel this way in a relationship, then why is cheating so common?

EDIT: changed popular to common, cause I didn't think popular was the correct word to use.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 6, 2009)

Kiszka said:


> *thumbs up*
> 
> Punctuation is your *friend*... and so is grammar... and spelling.


Way of those in the Caribbean "if ya get the main idea, no need then"


----------



## Telnac (Nov 6, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> If so many people feel this way in a relationship, then why is cheating so common?
> 
> EDIT: changed popular to common, cause I didn't think popular was the correct word to use.


I don't think a whole lot of people really do feel that way.  I haven't cheated on anyone, and don't intend to start.  The closest thing I've done to that is having short-term relationships in the "off again" stage of an "on again, off again" long-distance relationship.  But I don't consider that cheating, especially since she was doing the same thing.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 6, 2009)

Crysix Corps said:


> Way of those in the Caribbean "if ya get the main idea, no need then"



So long as people can make out what words are supposed to be spelling does not matter to much. However I prefere some sort of half decent grammar so I can understand whats being said.

TLR version: spelling not so important, grammar more important. Atleast I think so anyway.



Telnac said:


> I don't think a whole lot of people really do feel that way.  I haven't cheated on anyone, and don't intend to start.  The closest thing I've done to that is having short-term relationships in the "off again" stage of an "on again, off again" long-distance relationship.  But I don't consider that cheating, especially since she was doing the same thing.



I have had two long distance relationships, wont go into details why they failed, but I never cheated, if I cheated I wouldn't still be a virgin to this day.


----------



## Tobias_foxfire (Nov 6, 2009)

I have a mate, she's a fox like me but a lot more shy. We met at Foothill collage and we've been licking and romping around for about 4 years now without one single argument ^^


----------



## Timitei (Nov 6, 2009)

I have a boyfriend, yes.
I don't wanna tell you how we met.. It's kinda embarassing.. >___>;;
But anyways, neither of us knew that the other was furry until a couple of months ago when I told him and he was like "OMG ME TOOO"

anndd yeah.


----------



## Tundru (Nov 6, 2009)

I don't have a mate *sigh* But hopefully that will change one day ^^


----------



## Tabasco (Nov 6, 2009)

Nope! I'm a single nerdy girl in a fandom full of single nerdy guys and loving it. :B


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 6, 2009)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Nope! I'm a single nerdy girl in a fandom full of single nerdy guys and loving it. :B



AH HA! That's the spirit!


----------



## Aurali (Nov 6, 2009)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Nope! I'm a single nerdy girl in a fandom full of single nerdy guys and loving it. :B



and you play a male... sorta contradicting yourself? XD


----------



## Morroke (Nov 6, 2009)

Aurali said:


> and you play a male... sorta contradicting yourself? XD



Well hey now.


----------



## Jestevez (Nov 6, 2009)

Seems like a good infiltration technique, right there.


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 6, 2009)

i have a fiance


----------



## Tabasco (Nov 6, 2009)

Aurali said:


> and you play a male... sorta contradicting yourself? XD


If all I did was RP furry sex, that would be true. But most of my flirting goes on offline or with people who are more interested in me than in the animal I sometimes pretend to be.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 6, 2009)

Jestevez said:


> Seems like a good infiltration technique, right there.



Wha?!


----------



## Tabasco (Nov 6, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Wha?!


Surprise NOT buttsex! o:<


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 6, 2009)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Surprise NOT buttsex! o:<



Wha?! Where did fecking buttsex come from?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 6, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Wha?! Where did fecking buttsex come from?


Clearly, you haven't been paying attention.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 6, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Clearly, you haven't been paying attention.



I have made the connection now. Besides, I am not the only one on these boards that don't always pay attention. 

Almost my bed time anyway......when I can be arsed to go to bed.

Jeez....03:30am all ready...


----------



## Tabasco (Nov 6, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Wha?! Where did fecking buttsex come from?


I don't know. This is me on three hours of sleep. Something about me being a reverse trap for furries would have been better.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 6, 2009)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I don't know. This is me on three hours of sleep. Something about me being a reverse trap for furries would have been better.



I got it now, something I didn't twig about a certain someones gender further up the page. I am also getting tired, as it is currently......03:37am and I am still being stubborn and wont go to bed.


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 6, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> No, damnit stop asking! *breaks down*


 
aww I could be your boyfriend *wink wink*


----------



## -Guy- (Nov 7, 2009)

Yes and no. I have a girlfriend, but not sure if she is a furry. I could ask, but that would be kind of awkward. I'll just see how it all turns out ^^.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 7, 2009)

-Guy- said:


> Yes and no. I have a girlfriend, but not sure if she is a furry. I could ask, but that would be kind of awkward. I'll just see how it all turns out ^^.


Somebody posted this in another thread...

What you do is you ask her "do you know what a furry is?" If she is one, there you go; if not, tell a furry joke.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Nov 7, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> aww I could be your boyfriend *wink wink*



I'll get back to you on that one.


----------



## Amrramrreaa (Nov 7, 2009)

Nope... sadly my boyfriend is not a furry...and is not exactly the most understanding about furriness. Makes me sad...


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 7, 2009)

Amrramrreaa said:


> Nope... sadly my boyfriend is not a furry...and is not exactly the most understanding about furriness. Makes me sad...


What's to understand?


----------



## Kryn (Nov 7, 2009)

I have no mate, never really been in a serious relationship either. Feels like both a blessing and a curse.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 7, 2009)

Kryn said:


> I have no mate, never really been in a serious relationship either. Feels like both a blessing and a curse.


Get into one. It's not especially difficult. And then, either you'll realize how overrated they are, or you'll be happy to finally have one.


----------



## Amrramrreaa (Nov 7, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> What's to understand?



Understanding as in accepting. Sorry, I wasn't exactly clear in my wording. Ever since I have known him he has always made fun of furries. I didn't discover I was a furry till after him and I had been dating for about a year so....I wasn't exactly too keen on telling him at first.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 7, 2009)

Amrramrreaa said:


> Understanding as in accepting. Sorry, I wasn't exactly clear in my wording. Ever since I have known him he has always made fun of furries. I didn't discover I was a furry till after him and I had been dating for about a year so....I wasn't exactly too keen on telling him at first.


There's nothing to "discover" or "accept". If you find furry jokes offensive, you're just taking "furry" too damn seriously.

Here's what you do: Start making them yourself.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 7, 2009)

Furries deserve to be made fun of for being so damned ridiculous.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Nov 7, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Furries deserve to be made fun of for being so damned ridiculous.



It *is *considered the norm-- *expected *even-- to watch children's cartoons...
But whatever. Not caring makes us cool, right?

...

Right?


----------



## Shroeder (Nov 7, 2009)

I do!

We met on Furcadia. He's Silva Flames. ^^


----------



## selkie (Nov 7, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Furries deserve to be made fun of for being so damned ridiculous.



They're the automatic punchline for everyone anywhere on the internet. : D Most humor sites, if they have nothing funnier to say, just mention furries, and it usually works to their advantage.


RE: the topic at hand, no.
My boyfriend has normal people hobbies.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Nov 7, 2009)

selkie said:


> RE: the topic at hand, no.
> My boyfriend has normal people hobbies.



Like what?
Does me make model planes?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 7, 2009)

selkie said:


> They're the automatic punchline for everyone anywhere on the internet. : D Most humor sites, if they have nothing funnier to say, just mention furries, and it usually works to their advantage.
> 
> 
> RE: the topic at hand, no.
> My boyfriend has normal people hobbies.


Like watching Star Trek? :V


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 7, 2009)

I'd like a new mate but whoever she may be ought to keep up to me.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Nov 7, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Like watching Star Trek? :V



Sure is _beaten to death waiting for the bus_ around here.


----------



## selkie (Nov 7, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Like watching Star Trek? :V





Plus hiking, mountain biking, and rock climbing. 



Harebelle said:


> Sure is _beaten to death waiting for the bus_ around here.



What?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Nov 7, 2009)

selkie said:


> Plus hiking, mountain biking, and rock climbing.
> 
> 
> 
> What?



Manly activities for men. Because of your avatar, I am imagining George doing all three. ( <3 )

AND YOU KNOW WHAT.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 7, 2009)

Hey ladies...
 *brow raise*
How you doin?
 *poses*


----------



## Satoshi (Nov 7, 2009)

:c 

well. i don't have a boyfriend, everyone thinks i'm a lesbo because of it ): </3


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 7, 2009)

Satoshi said:


> :c
> 
> well. i don't have a boyfriend, everyone thinks i'm a lesbo because of it ): </3


Wanna try being one?


----------



## Satoshi (Nov 7, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Wanna try being one?




rofl :B 

no thx. penis plox. hur hur hur


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 7, 2009)

Satoshi said:


> rofl :B
> 
> no thx. penis plox. hur hur hur


Yeah, penis is better. But I figured I might as well offer. It seemed the polite thing to do :V


----------



## selkie (Nov 7, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Hey ladies...
> *brow raise*
> How you doin?
> *poses*



This isn't mugshots. O:


----------



## Satoshi (Nov 7, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Yeah, penis is better. But I figured I might as well offer. It seemed the polite thing to do :V



it was :V <3 hearts for you.

oddly i think it has to do with my manish looks ): and the fact that i parade around FA with a man character thing :V

whatever, it's all good :B


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 7, 2009)

Satoshi said:


> it was :V <3 hearts for you.
> 
> oddly i think it has to do with my manish looks ):


I look like a man too! D:



> and the fact that i parade around FA with a man character thing :V


...well, I don't do that :V



> whatever, it's all good :B


That's the spirit! Go get 'em, slugger!


----------



## Telnac (Nov 8, 2009)

Yeah, let's just say I'm not exactly hopeful about getting into a relationship with a furry.  Almost all furries I know of (online and off) are 25 or younger... and often MUCH younger.

Who'd want to date someone literally twice their age?  (And why would I want to date someone that young?)

No, when I move in a few weeks & my current relationship ends, it's better for me to find a non-fur who's OK with me being a fur.  Of course, I have about a million things to do in the first few months in AZ; looking for a new relationship is pretty damned low on that priority list.


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Nov 8, 2009)

My mate's a furry.  He's a furry dragon with black and white colorings (like a panda kinda).  We both met on xbox live through other fur's friends lists, and we eventualy got in a party together, and I gave him my MSN address.  We became best friends pretty quick, and after he broke up with his mate, I asked him, and he accepted.  ^.=.^  We've been together for over 5 months now.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 8, 2009)

Satoshi said:


> rofl :B
> 
> no thx. penis plox. hur hur hur


Ehhhhh 


selkie said:


> This isn't mugshots. O:


But how else do i find a mate besides lookin good?


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 8, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> I'll get back to you on that one.


 
lol sure


----------



## themnax (Nov 9, 2009)

did has.  she's gone to the great furcon in the sky.
13 years we were married.  
don't cry.  it's all life.  sooner or later we each out live someone.
to then be outlived someday by others ourselves.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 9, 2009)

themnax said:


> did has.  she's gone to the great furcon in the sky.
> 13 years we were married.
> don't cry.  it's all life.  sooner or later we each out live someone.
> to then be outlived someday by others ourselves.



Interesting way to view death, also, it's true.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 9, 2009)

Ok, I am seeing things now. disregard.


----------



## Mojotaian (Nov 9, 2009)

Amrramrreaa said:


> Understanding as in accepting. Sorry, I wasn't exactly clear in my wording. Ever since I have known him he has always made fun of furries. I didn't discover I was a furry till after him and I had been dating for about a year so....I wasn't exactly too keen on telling him at first.


You were gonna have to tell him SOME time!!!

OH WOW! I"ve forgotten the conversation!
Uh... You don't look for relationships, they just happen? Wait... there's speed dating... nm...

Interesting look on life, however true...


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Nov 9, 2009)

im working on getting one now


----------



## Kyzen (Nov 9, 2009)

Nope...  i dont think i ever will


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Nov 9, 2009)

Kyzen said:


> Nope...  i dont think i ever will



im sorry mister bunny guy whom lives in the next state over


----------



## ToeClaws (Nov 9, 2009)

Yes, have a mate.  Beyond that, details are private.


----------



## Brandi (Nov 9, 2009)

Yuppers. Though I wouldn't call him a "mate" I just prefer the term "significant other" , "lover" or "boyfriend" ...and maybe even "future husband" ^^;


----------



## Little Li (Nov 9, 2009)

Up until today, I thought I might, but now chances are looking slim.


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Nov 9, 2009)

I do not have a mate. Iâ€™m just not looking for love right now.


----------



## Liwyatan (Nov 9, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Prince charming is not likely going to like you having sex with anyone else but him, That and prince charming doesn't exist. But I do see your point, why do people associate sex with love? this is like a rule of a relationship: "When in a relationship you must only have sex with your partner" My question is, why? why does sex have to be restricted like this?
> 
> I like Liwyatan's way of thinking. Sex does not = love, just because two people have sex, it does not necessarily mean they love each other.


 
I'm able to have a monogamous relationship, but sex is not of the importance in a relationship for me, which is my point. I can go for months without having sex, because I am able to self-stimulate. 

So, if we cut out sex, then for many it seems that all ways of showing affection are ruled out, but a potential partner for me would know how to show affection wÃ­thout a sexual element.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 9, 2009)

Nope But I would like one =D


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Nov 9, 2009)

I has one and she's furry! Yay!

Been together 29 years and still counting.


----------



## Xx WoLF (Nov 9, 2009)

No, but it makes me wonder, how many girls that have hit on me are actually into furries...


----------



## Olaunn (Nov 9, 2009)

There is a girl I'm interested in, but I think I need to stack some more green paper before I make a move on her.


----------



## Sino (Nov 9, 2009)

I met my boyfriend/fiance on the beach and we're both furries.


----------



## Chenler (Nov 10, 2009)

I dont have a mate :<

I feel lonley


----------



## Kayla (Nov 10, 2009)

Nope, and I prefer it that way.


----------



## shinragod (Nov 10, 2009)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> I has one and she's furry! Yay!
> 
> Been together 29 years and still counting.



29 years...simply amazing...


----------



## shinragod (Nov 10, 2009)

Kayla said:


> Nope, and I prefer it that way.



I'm starting to NOT like it that way. While freedom by myself isgood for me ot do whatever I want; life gets boring when you got no one special to be around with.


----------



## xombiehamster (Nov 10, 2009)

No.

I am engaged to a furry.  We find the term "mate" insulting.  Our life together is not solely for the purpose of having sex and creating offspring.


----------



## -Guy- (Nov 10, 2009)

xombiehamster said:


> No.
> 
> I am engaged to a furry.  We find the term "mate" insulting.  Our life together is not solely for the purpose of having sex and creating offspring.



There ya go  That's how I feel ^^


----------



## Chenler (Nov 10, 2009)

shinragod said:


> I'm starting to NOT like it that way. While freedom by myself isgood for me ot do whatever I want; life gets boring when you got no one special to be around with.


 
yeah i feel the same


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 10, 2009)

xombiehamster said:


> No.
> 
> I am engaged to a furry.  We find the term "mate" insulting.  Our life together is not solely for the purpose of having sex and creating offspring.


That's nice.

You're still taking it too seriously, just like a true furfag.


----------



## Cearulwolf (Nov 10, 2009)

sadly, no I do not have a mate yet


----------



## Gaybriel (Nov 10, 2009)

mhm


----------



## Redmoon (Nov 10, 2009)

i have a boyfriend and we met at the londonfurs meets in london :3 my big snuggly wolfy you know who you are *lick*


----------



## HoneyPup (Nov 10, 2009)

Yes, I do have a mate who is furry. 
We had several classes together in college and met that way.


----------



## lowlow64 (Nov 10, 2009)

It's complicated at the moment for me.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 10, 2009)

no. but I want one.


----------



## FluffMouse (Nov 10, 2009)

xombiehamster said:


> No.
> 
> I am engaged to a furry.  We find the term "mate" insulting.  Our life together is not solely for the purpose of having sex and creating offspring.


That's hilarious. x3


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 10, 2009)

xombiehamster said:


> No.
> 
> I am engaged to a furry.  We find the term "mate" insulting.  Our life together is not solely for the purpose of having sex and creating offspring.





-Guy- said:


> There ya go  That's how I feel ^^



If you find the term "mate" insulting then you are in the wrong fandom.


----------



## Tsun (Nov 10, 2009)

No, and i'm not particularly interested of looking for one.
All the girls around my age act *very* immaturely around here.

Though im on a really crappy mood atm so i can't tell what i really want......


----------



## shinragod (Nov 10, 2009)

Chenler said:


> yeah i feel the same


 
Another lone Cali Fur. =-/


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 10, 2009)

For all of you who are indicating you are "lonely" and "misserable" and "want a mate" here is some advice:

GET OFF THE DAMN COMPUTER AND GET OUT INTO THE WORLD AND FIND ONE!


----------



## shinragod (Nov 10, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> For all of you who are indicating you are "lonely" and "misserable" and "want a mate" here is some advice:
> 
> GET OFF THE DAMN COMPUTER AND GET OUT INTO THE WORLD AND FIND ONE!


 
Oh sure....
You live in England mate. It's more easier because you are more packed in together.

guys like me live in america..it's bigger and many people we meet end up being fro mdifferent states.

My only hope is to try and attend annual Fur Mets in CA and hopefully hook up with someone.


----------



## thunder_lizard (Nov 10, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> If you find the term "mate" insulting then you are in the wrong fandom.


 
^^This.

When I refer to my mate, it's not just in the animalistic, procreation-only sense.. there's a bit of a majestic undertone to it for me. Yes, I have one, who is not a fur herself, but after 5 years.. it really doesn't matter much, does it?


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 10, 2009)

I don't have a mate and I have no idea if I want one or not >.>


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 10, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> For all of you who are indicating you are "lonely" and "misserable" and "want a mate" here is some advice:
> 
> GET OFF THE DAMN COMPUTER AND GET OUT INTO THE WORLD AND FIND ONE!



cant. I'm at work.


----------



## shinragod (Nov 10, 2009)

So here's what I don't get.....how is it that there are more male furs here in CA than any other place?
And it looks like all the female furs are taken here. Seriously...if I can't find anyone at any of the fur meets I go to; then how am I supposed to find one around here?
Sorry I'm in a real rut.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 10, 2009)

shinragod said:


> So here's what I don't get.....how is it that there are more male furs here in CA than any other place?
> And it looks like all the female furs are taken here. Seriously...if I can't find anyone at any of the fur meets I go to; then how am I supposed to find one around here?
> Sorry I'm in a real rut.



most furries are gay.
most furries are male.
most female furries are gay.


----------



## shinragod (Nov 10, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> most furries are gay.
> most furries are male.
> most female furries are gay.


 
Fuck....
Seems like the opposite is in England.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 10, 2009)

shinragod said:


> Fuck....
> Seems like the opposite is in England.



it's because gays can marry.


----------



## shinragod (Nov 10, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> it's because gays can marry.


 
No...I meant there seem to be more straight male/female furs over there than here.

Or maybe I'm just generalizing cause everyone who's straight here is taken.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 10, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I don't have a mate and I have no idea if I want one or not >.>



This is pretty much how I feel aswell.



shinragod said:


> Fuck....
> Seems like the opposite is in England.





Zrcalo said:


> it's because gays can marry.



Probably because us Brits don't give a shit about much.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 10, 2009)

shinragod said:


> No...I meant there seem to be more straight male/female furs over there than here.
> 
> Or maybe I'm just generalizing cause everyone who's straight here is taken.



I'm more or less straight irl, and I am single.


----------



## shinragod (Nov 10, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I'm more or less straight irl, and I am single.


 
I see. Well let me also jsut say I guess i'm overthinking it cause I used to go out with a lovely British fur...probably the lovliest I ever seen.

But we split and then she found another fur to be her 'mate.' So now i'm stuck with nada.

You could say i'm looking while being a little depressed at the same time.


----------



## Aden (Nov 10, 2009)

Remind me again why your 'mate' has to be a furry.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 10, 2009)

shinragod said:


> I see. Well let me also jsut say I guess i'm overthinking it cause I used to go out with a lovely British fur...probably the lovliest I ever seen.
> 
> But we split and then she found another fur to be her 'mate.' So now i'm stuck with nada.
> 
> You could say i'm looking while being a little depressed at the same time.



I am much like Shenzebo, I am not sure whether I want a mate or not, and it is something I have been unsure about for years. 



Aden said:


> Remind me again why your 'mate' has to be a furry.



If I ever decide to take a mate, I wont be looking for just a furry mate.


----------



## shinragod (Nov 10, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I am much like Shenzebo, I am not sure whether I want a mate or not, and it is something I have been unsure about for years.
> 
> 
> 
> If I ever decide to take a mate, I wont be looking for just a furry mate.


 
Well I kinda see your point. On the one hand I am free to do and go wherver I want. But o nthe other, I have no one beside me to listen to me or to comfort me when I am down.

I suppose my mate doesn't have to be furry either. It just might makei t easier.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 10, 2009)

shinragod said:


> Well I kinda see your point. On the one hand I am free to do and go wherver I want. But o nthe other, I have no one beside me to listen to me or to comfort me when I am down.
> 
> I suppose my mate doesn't have to be furry either. It just might makei t easier.



1) go to a bar
2) buy a girl a drink
3)???
4) PROFIT!


----------



## shinragod (Nov 10, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> 1) go to a bar
> 2) buy a girl a drink
> 3)???
> 4) PROFIT!


 
Aw man...what's step 3? Cause I did steps 1 and 2 before. =-p


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 10, 2009)

shinragod said:


> Aw man...what's step 3? Cause I did steps 1 and 2 before. =-p


Discreetly slip a roofie into her glass before handing it to her.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Nov 10, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> 1) go to a bar
> 2) buy a girl a drink
> 3)???
> 4) PROFIT!



Bar-girls?
WHERE ARE YOUR STANDARDS?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 10, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Bar-girls?
> WHERE ARE YOUR STANDARDS?



Us furries have standards?  Did I not get that memo?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 10, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Bar-girls?
> WHERE ARE YOUR STANDARDS?


He's Californian. They have none.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Nov 10, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Us furries have standards?  Did I not get that memo?





Rigor Sardonicus said:


> He's Californian. They have none.



Silly me.


----------



## Gaybriel (Nov 10, 2009)

Aden said:


> Remind me again why your 'mate' has to be a furry.



Get a bunch of people that aren't furries in a line. Ask for a show of hands of how many of them would date a furry.


----------



## Aden (Nov 10, 2009)

Gaybriel said:


> Get a bunch of people that aren't furries in a line. Ask for a show of hands of how many of them would date a furry.



Get a bunch of furries in a line. Ask for a show of hands of how many of them introduce themselves as a furry when they first meet someone.

\Shoot those that have their hands raised.


----------



## Kryn (Nov 10, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Get into one. It's not especially difficult. And then, either you'll realize how overrated they are, or you'll be happy to finally have one.


 
I already realize how overrated they are. I'd only want to be in a relationship with someone I actually care about and I just haven't met someone like that. Or I just don't know it yet.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 10, 2009)

Kryn said:


> I already realize how overrated they are. I'd only want to be in a relationship with someone I actually care about and I just haven't met someone like that. Or I just don't know it yet.


You've just contradicted yourself.

Get out of here. Come back when you learn some consistency.


----------



## Telnac (Nov 10, 2009)

shinragod said:


> Oh sure....
> You live in England mate. It's more easier because you are more packed in together.
> 
> guys like me live in america..it's bigger and many people we meet end up being fro mdifferent states.
> ...


OMGWTFBBQ?!?  The population density of Southern CA utterly DESTROYS the average population density of the UK.

If you can't find anyone to date in Southern CA, then you're not really looking.


----------



## shinragod (Nov 10, 2009)

Telnac said:


> OMGWTFBBQ?!?  The population density of Southern CA utterly DESTROYS the average population density of the UK.
> 
> If you can't find anyone to date in Southern CA, then you're not really looking.




Or maybe i'm just grumpy cause we don't have any redheads here. XD XD


----------



## shinragod (Nov 10, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> He's Californian. They have none.



I won't try and argue with that statement....it's all too true. =-p


----------



## Mojotaian (Nov 13, 2009)

Aden said:


> Get a bunch of furries in a line. Ask for a show of hands of how many of them introduce themselves as a furry when they first meet someone.
> 
> \Shoot those that have their hands raised.


 
That's a bit harsh... probably laugh your head off until they leave... but not shoot them...

I know I want a relationship, but I'm not getting into that shit until I have someone I REALLY care about! Going into it when someone is doubtful to start with turns out really badly, kids!

Also, Bar Girls? Kid... Why... What's wrong with... uh... Bugger... Why does it need to be in a bar?


----------



## Telnac (Nov 13, 2009)

shinragod said:


> Or maybe i'm just grumpy cause we don't have any redheads here. XD XD


That's true.  I'm 100% turned on by red heads!  The closet I've come is people who say they're strawberry blond.  (Only there's no strawberry.)


----------



## Icarus (Nov 13, 2009)

Meh...Just don't care anymore really.
No, honestly, I can't afford relationships and I'm really self-centered due to college and studies.


----------



## shinragod (Nov 13, 2009)

Telnac said:


> That's true.  I'm 100% turned on by red heads!  The closet I've come is people who say they're strawberry blond.  (Only there's no strawberry.)



And while they are technically orange and not red...red-heads just do it for me.
But this is So Cal. They are a rare breed here indeed.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 13, 2009)

Icarus said:


> Meh...Just don't care anymore really.
> No, honestly, I can't afford relationships and I'm really self-centered due to college and studies.


You're doing it wrong. Everybody knows you're supposed to be completely irrational about it and crave the love of another like a junkie craves heroin :V


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 13, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> You're doing it wrong. Everybody knows you're supposed to be completely irrational about it and crave the love of another like a junkie craves heroin :V



Fuck that, I am happy being single.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 14, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Fuck that, I am happy being single.


As am I. But it's good to know your sense of irony is as dull as your wit.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 14, 2009)

As long as i got someone too hold form time to time and a place to shove my dick (a place in a woman)  I'm happy.


----------



## Mojotaian (Nov 14, 2009)

Now now kids, play nice.



Rigor Sardonicus said:


> You're doing it wrong. Everybody knows you're supposed to be completely irrational about it and crave the love of another like a junkie craves heroin :V


 
It's called loneliness, idiot! and heaps of people suffer from such an addiction!



The Drunken Ace said:


> As long as i got someone too hold form time to time and a place to shove my dick (a place in a woman) I'm happy.


 
Well, aren't you easy to satiate? Some people don't even have that, lollers...


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 14, 2009)

Mojotaian said:


> Well, aren't you easy to satiate? Some people don't even have that, lollers...


Having social skills helps and it seems that social skills are a rarely among furries.


----------



## Vatz (Nov 14, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Having social skills helps and it seems that social skills are a rarely among furries.


 
That's the wierd thing about all of us. We have no social skills IRL.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 14, 2009)

Vatz said:


> That's the wierd thing about all of us. We have no social skills IRL.


I guess i am just unique then.


----------



## Mojotaian (Nov 14, 2009)

I wouldn't say it's social skills, it's morely the people you meet, but I guess you are older too. But don't think me for a social noob, I can get along with almost anyone who is willing to get on a good foot, sooner or later on, but that's more IRL sort of stuff as well... No, I generally have good social skills, people just don't seem to see me as a sexual freak... how wrong they are 

But it's also the people you're with too... if you're with people who are into sex, you'll probably get some sooner rather than later, if you're with people who don't like the idea of actually having sex (ie, oneself), you'd better be patient.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 14, 2009)

ITs kinda because I know where to go and know how to play the game really. *shrug* its confidence and practice XD (the same thing for having sex too xD )


----------



## Mojotaian (Nov 14, 2009)

Ah yes, but enthusiasm makes good for sex as well!

And I don't want to be insulting, but I for one, don't want to be one who's into sleeping around... One is good enough for me...


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 14, 2009)

Been single for about four years now. Rigor is right, drugs are better than relationships :V .


----------



## Mojotaian (Nov 14, 2009)

Wrong, they both have the potential to destroy your life...
relationships are more self destructive and drugs are more obligated destruction...


----------



## Geek (Nov 14, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Drugs are better than relationships.



Drugs is like taking relationships with killer whores.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 14, 2009)

Mojotaian said:


> It's called loneliness, idiot! and heaps of people suffer from such an addiction!


Just because a lot of people have a condition doesn't make it any less harmful or idiotic...



Whitenoise said:


> Been single for about four years now. Rigor is right, drugs are better than relationships :V .


They're cheaper, too :V
As are cigarettes. (Though I can't even afford _those_ right now :/)



Geek said:


> Drugs is like taking relationships with killer whores.


Clearly, you've never tried either. I'm a lot more high-maintenance than a needle.


----------



## Mojotaian (Nov 14, 2009)

Yup... but is it that important?

Well... Drugs can be expensive, depending on what you're taking...


----------



## Geek (Nov 14, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Clearly, you've never tried either. I'm a lot more high-maintenance than a needle.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Nov 14, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Been single for about four years now. Rigor is right, *videogames *are better than relationships :V .



:3


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 14, 2009)

Geek said:


>


You're incapable of recognizing a joke. Kill yourself.



Harebelle said:


> :3


Also true. Books are better than videogames, though :3


----------



## Mojotaian (Nov 14, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> :3


 


Rigor Sardonicus said:


> You're incapable of recognizing a joke. Kill yourself.
> 
> 
> Also true. Books are better than videogames, though :3


 
In regulation, maybe, but their destructive potential on social skills are bad too

Everything on moderation is good


----------



## Geek (Nov 14, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> You're incapable of recognizing a joke. Kill yourself.



Ah.... truth hurts. heh?



Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Also true. Books are better than videogames, though :3



Wrong ! mobile computers are better then Books.

I can read more and play games anywhere then your silly books :3


----------



## WolfTailz (Nov 14, 2009)

i dont. But I really want one. I dont know any female furries though that are like my age and are in Michigan. haha. =( I dont even know any guys to be my mate in michigan...


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 14, 2009)

Geek said:


>



What are amphetamines doing all the way up there, and why are solvents so low?


----------



## Mojotaian (Nov 14, 2009)

don't be so narrow as to look for just furries or you will not find many people to relate to...


----------



## WolfTailz (Nov 14, 2009)

Mojotaian said:


> don't be so narrow as to look for just furries or you will not find many people to relate to...




I'm open minded. But it is hard to find anyone open minded enough to accept me. haha


----------



## Lycwolf (Nov 14, 2009)

I don't, would like to though. Currently pursuing someone... Hopefully it works out.


----------



## shinragod (Nov 14, 2009)

Looking back at my former "mate"; I can tell there wasn't much there to begin with. It was more or less a brief infatuation and a friendship gotten out of hand.
Perhaps...and most likely...my mate won't be furry. Though she could at least be slightly interested in games and anime.

Cause what's worse than NOT having a mate? Having a mate who thinks little of you due to your own interests.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 14, 2009)

Fuck, I'm 17 and I have yet to have even a little crush.

is there something wrong with me y/n


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 14, 2009)

Geek said:


> Ah.... truth hurts. heh?


Yes, it always _is_ disappointing to learn I've wasted my wit on a retard.



> Wrong ! mobile computers are better then Books.
> 
> I can read more and play games anywhere then your silly books :3


You really do need to die. I strongly suggest you find a God and pray to Him that you never meet me.



Ratte said:


> Fuck, I'm 17 and I have yet to have even a little crush.
> 
> is there something wrong with me y/n


Possible hormonal imbalance, but it could also be objectophilia.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 14, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Possible hormonal imbalance, but it could also be objectophilia.



lol

Iunno, just never really liked anyone.  Never had a reason to.


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 14, 2009)

Question, why do furries have mates instead of girlfriends or boyfriends? This word irritates me >:C


----------



## Ratte (Nov 14, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> Question, why do furries have mates instead of girlfriends or boyfriends? This word irritates me >:C



Easier term to use, plus the rage from it is pretty hilarious.


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 14, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Easier term to use, plus the rage from it is pretty hilarious.


 
rage? No I'm not angry but its annoying :\
I wonder when mating season is for furries anyways since they seem to be looking for mates :O


----------



## Aden (Nov 14, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> You really do need to die. I strongly suggest you find a God and pray to Him that you never meet me.



ITT: ITG



south syde fox said:


> I wonder when mating season is for furries anyways since they seem to be looking for mates :O



All year round, but next year's peak will be June 24-27.


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 14, 2009)

Aden said:


> All year round, but next year's peak will be June 24-27.


 
Lol I can see it now, its going to be featured on Animal Planet rofl XD


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 14, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> Question, why do furries have mates instead of girlfriends or boyfriends? This word irritates me >:C



I'm probably one of the few who'll say this, but I never really liked the term girlfriend/boyfriend. To me, it just sounds so juvenile, especially when most of such relationships tend have no true feeling behind it (at least in my observations of high school flings and college one-night stands).

Mate, in my opinion, just has a nice ring to it. It's not sexist, it's cute, and is just a nice word to play around with.


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 14, 2009)

Captain Spyro said:


> I'm probably one of the few who'll say this, but I never really liked the term girlfriend/boyfriend. To me, it just sounds so juvenile, especially when most of such relationships tend have no true feeling behind it (at least in my observations of high school flings and college one-night stands).
> 
> Mate, in my opinion, just has a nice ring to it. It's not sexist, it's cute, and is just a nice word to play around with.


 
well yea girlfriend/boyfriend does sound childish but what about fiancee?
Mate to me doesn't sound cute, it just sounds like to animals that just fuck each other when the time is right :\


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 14, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> well yea girlfriend/boyfriend does sound childish but what about fiancee?
> Mate to me doesn't sound cute, it just sounds like to animals that just fuck each other when the time is right :\



FiancÃ©e is fine, but isn't that defining a couple who KNOW for sure they're going to marry, are engaged, & whatnot?

Lover sounds like a fair word to me, but mate just sounds more...playful, I guess? I guess I just don't put the sexual connotation behind it. *Shrugs.*


----------



## Lycwolf (Nov 14, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> Question, why do furries have mates instead of girlfriends or boyfriends? This word irritates me >:C



I've never really like that term... Especially because of how Brits and Aussies use the term. But whatever works for you is fine.


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 14, 2009)

Captain Spyro said:


> FiancÃ©e is fine, but isn't that defining a couple who KNOW for sure they're going to marry, are engaged, & whatnot?
> 
> Lover sounds like a fair word to me, but mate just sounds more...playful, I guess? I guess I just don't put the sexual connotation behind it. *Shrugs.*


 
Yea I see what you mean, I guess I can't really think of a word that is as close to mate then that doesn't sound childish or means these two or enganged x3

Its just that its a furry thing though to say mate, normal people don't use it though XP


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 14, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Fuck, I'm 17 and I have yet to have even a little crush.
> 
> is there something wrong with me y/n



I love you ratte. lets make ratte/jackal babies. 

o wait.

if we were to I'd be considered a pedo.


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 14, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> I love you ratte. lets make ratte/jackal babies.
> 
> o wait.
> 
> if we were to I'd be considered a pedo.


 
that wouldn't be safe, ratte would eat you alive


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 14, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> that wouldn't be safe, ratte would eat you alive



what if I liked it huh?


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 14, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> what if I liked it huh?


 
well have fun I guess, anyhow keep her busy, I'm hungry and I need to go raid her fridge :3


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 14, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> well have fun I guess, anyhow keep her busy, I'm hungry and I need to go raid her fridge :3



will do. 

*ties her to her bed when she's asleep*


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 14, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> will do.
> 
> *ties her to her bed when she's asleep*


 
Meh I guess that would work *walks off with a bag stuff with food*
Have fun and behave yourself


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 14, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> Yea I see what you mean, I guess I can't really think of a word that is as close to mate then that doesn't sound childish or means these two or enganged x3
> 
> Its just that its a furry thing though to say mate, normal people don't use it though XP



Why should that be an obstacle? We can change that...*Hides invasion plans.*


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 14, 2009)

Captain Spyro said:


> Why should that be an obstacle? We can change that...*Hides invasion plans.*


 
lol convert the non believers


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 14, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> lol convert the non believers



WHAT DO YOU MEAN?


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 14, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> I love you ratte. lets make ratte/jackal babies.
> 
> o wait.
> 
> if we were to I'd be considered a pedo.


FUCK WHY MUST THE TWO PERSONS I'VE EVER WANTED TO SLEEP WITH DO THIS
oh wait
I'm asexual :V


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 14, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> WHAT DO YOU MEAN?


 
I have no idea @.@


----------



## Sho-Oxide (Nov 14, 2009)

I has a mate, but he's not really furry.. I just pretend he is and he plays along.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 14, 2009)

Ratte said:


> lol
> 
> Iunno, just never really liked anyone.  Never had a reason to.


You don't need a "reason" to like somebody, so one of my diagnoses is probably right :V


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 14, 2009)

I like sex and boobs.


----------



## Morroke (Nov 14, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I like sex and boobs.



I heard women love men who are obsessed with only the sexual aspect of love.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Nov 14, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I like sex and boobs.



You forgot ass and inappropriate, overly loud comments.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 14, 2009)

Morroke said:


> I heard women love men who are obsessed with only the sexual aspect of love.


 hey you'd never know but offline I am defiantly a "hopeless romantic" Just not my thing to show off on the internet. Alike many people I have an "alter ego" when online which mine is a primal and base version of who i am in real life.





Harebelle said:


> You forgot ass and inappropriate, overly loud comments.


 asses are fun. and  usally when dating a lady she is the crude one fo the two of us,


----------



## Shadowwolf (Nov 14, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> I'm asexual :V



For realio?


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 14, 2009)

Shadowwolf said:


> For realio?


 Yeah.
Let's not have sex together.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 14, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> You don't need a "reason" to like somebody, so one of my diagnoses is probably right :V



Probably.  :/


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 14, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Probably.  :/


You should consult an endocrinologist, and possibly a plumber.


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 16, 2009)

...bitchin' :3


----------



## shinragod (Nov 16, 2009)

You know...I found out something I anticipated.

It's so much harder being a straight fur than a gay fur.

So does that mean if I want to find relationships I should be a gay fur? Ha  ha ha....no. I couldn't be gay even if I tried. I'm not a homophobe, but I'm not a homosexual either.

Wellllll....someday maybe there'll be that special girl fur in my life...or not.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 16, 2009)

Ugh, another one who hasn't heard of bisexuality...


----------



## shinragod (Nov 16, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Ugh, another one who hasn't heard of bisexuality...


 
Oh but I have. I just cant get into it though. =-p


----------



## deathshadow1991 (Nov 16, 2009)

I have one, the only thing she is a he who wants to be a she and it was through the fandom itself that we met, only it was on the site www.furmorphed.com


----------



## Ricky (Nov 16, 2009)

deathshadow1991 said:


> I have one, the only thing she is a he who wants to be a she and it was through the fandom itself that we met, only it was on the site www.furmorphed.com



Good luck with that one, dude.  Been there, done that...  It was...  Interesting.


----------



## coonluv2990 (Nov 16, 2009)

Happily engaged to a loving llama, derricklesters2009. We have been together for almost 3 years and met our junior year in drama class!


----------



## Telnac (Nov 16, 2009)

shinragod said:


> Oh but I have. I just cant get into it though. =-p


Why would being gay make it any easier to find a relationship?  There are plenty of single & lonely gay people too.  Just look at this thread for numerous examples.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 16, 2009)

shinragod said:


> You know...I found out something I anticipated.
> 
> It's so much harder being a straight fur than a gay fur.
> 
> ...



Your first exposure to a she furfag will probably turn you, if you're lucky enough to never encounter one you'll still turn gay out of desperation. On the bright side buttholes don't punish you for fucking them by spitting out horrible little people who eat all your food and don't pay any rent so realistically you're probably better off gay :V .


----------



## TDK (Nov 16, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Your first exposure to a she furfag will probably turn you, if you're lucky enough to never encounter one you'll still turn gay out of desperation. On the bright side buttholes don't punish you for fucking them by spitting out horrible little people who eat all your food and don't pay any rent so realistically you're probably better off gay :V .



Thats deep... need to write that down.

*takes notes*


----------



## Glitch (Nov 16, 2009)

I have a girlfriend and we met through marching band.


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 16, 2009)

coonluv2990 said:


> Happily engaged to a loving llama, derricklesters2009. We have been together for almost 3 years and met our junior year in drama class!



I think I've seen him, is he the drama-llama avatar guy?


----------



## Zadd (Nov 16, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> I'm asexual :V



Thats a new word I havent heard before.

Anyway I do. He's only about 5 months older than me. I suggest if you're going for a mate, make the age difference the same you would normally as a fleshy. That way you have more to talk about, more things in common.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 16, 2009)

Zadd said:


> Thats a new word I havent heard before.
> 
> Anyway I do. He's only about 5 months older than me. I suggest if you're going for a mate, make the age difference the same you would normally as a fleshy. That way you have more to talk about, more things in common.



It means a person is not attracted to either sex.


----------



## Zadd (Nov 16, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> It means a person is not attracted to either sex.



Thats... Never mind I shouldn't get into it.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 16, 2009)

Zadd said:


> Thats... Never mind I shouldn't get into it.


Is the word you're avoiding "stupid"?


----------



## Gnome (Nov 16, 2009)

yus sir i have a mate and she has me
the end


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Nov 16, 2009)

Zadd said:


> I suggest if you're going for a mate, make the age difference the same you would normally as a fleshy.



This confuses me.


On-topic, no.  No need for one person to dominate my life when I've got like 12 doing that already.  :V


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 16, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> This confuses me.
> 
> 
> On-topic, no.  No need for one person to dominate my life when I've got like 12 doing that already.  :V


What a slut :V


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Nov 16, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> What a slut :V



Not like that.










Well, maybe a little.


----------



## AnimeCat (Nov 16, 2009)

shinragod said:


> You know...I found out something I anticipated.
> 
> It's so much harder being a straight fur than a gay fur.
> 
> ...



Yeah, being a straight fur is hard, but try being a straight FEMALE fur who also fursuits! Even worse! You'll find someone who you'll just fall head over heels for when you least expect it. 

Me, I'm married to another fur, and we met on LiveJournal, only to find out we only lived an hour away from each other! Been married over a year now, been together 3 years total.


----------



## fire dragon (Nov 17, 2009)

I never had a mate. I wonder how long it'll take me to get one.


----------



## ReiRaccoon (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm going to have one soon hopefully. X3 *crosses fingers* 

I luff the dingo. <3


----------



## Zorro101 (Nov 17, 2009)

I have probably a 1 in 500,000 chance in meeting a furry that is my type. i think the same goes for many people here but good going for the people who found another fur that is perfect for them


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 17, 2009)

shinragod said:


> You know...I found out something I anticipated.
> 
> It's so much harder being a straight fur than a gay fur.



Hey

Hey

Hey

You can date people other than furries you fucktard

No one gives a shit if you're a furry unless you're sticking your dick in your dog, but if you were doing that you wouldn't be so concerned about finding a girlfriend.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 17, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Not like that.



Should rephrase what you said so people don't get the wrong impression.



shinragod said:


> Wellllll....someday maybe there'll be that special girl fur in my life...or not.



Dude, why limit yourself to finding a "girl fur"? Do you LIVE furry? is you life all about FURRY? Does everything you do in you life HAVE to involve furry?

Jesus dude widen your bridges and look for a mate BEYOND the fandom.

Believe it or not there is life beyond the fandom.


----------



## Aurali (Nov 17, 2009)

Zorro101 said:


> I have probably a 1 in 500,000 chance in meeting a furry that is my type. i think the same goes for many people here but good going for the people who found another fur that is perfect for them



Ya know, I find it easier to find the perfect girl and bring them in... ask nocturne >(

though... grimfang did loosen her up a bit XD


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 17, 2009)

Zorro101 said:


> I have probably a 1 in 500,000 chance in meeting a furry that is my type. i think the same goes for many people here but good going for the people who found another fur that is perfect for them



WTF?!?! Jesus christ people do you guys NOT have a life outside the internet? or the fandom? Some of you people in here make it sound like you MUST have a gf/bf who is furry also, Why? 

It strikes me as really sad when some furries don't do anything in their life unless it involves something furry, thats real sad.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 17, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> WTF?!?! Jesus christ people do you guys NOT have a life outside the internet? or the fandom? Some of you people in here make it sound like you MUST have a gf/bf who is furry also, Why?
> 
> It strikes me as really sad when some furries don't do anything in their life unless it involves something furry, thats real sad.


This is the biggest reason I hesitate to call myself furry.

My best friend is very much not a furry, for example. Though I did recently get her addicted to Youtube videos of fennec foxes...


----------



## Mondothehawk (Nov 17, 2009)

I do not have a mate, but I am looking. I find, that if we just search around things that interest us, we may find what we are looking for. 

But, I really don't mind if my future mate is furry or not. This particualr realm is an interest of mine, just like science, technology, and music.

Now if I met a lovable furry that was a scientist that was into pop/rock, then I'm set! However, I don't keep firm, unrealistic or unasertainable standards; come as you are and I will love you for who you are, not what you are.


----------



## Mondothehawk (Nov 17, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> This is the biggest reason I hesitate to call myself furry.
> 
> My best friend is very much not a furry, for example. Though I did recently get her addicted to Youtube videos of fennec foxes...


 

I agree, I find many people around my part of the woods seeing "furries" as nothing more than horny homosexuals in fursuits.  However, I live in an extremely close-minded, heavily secular area.  Not to say there is anything wrong with being secular, but in this community, they don't sell liquior on Sundays for religious reasons.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 17, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> This is the biggest reason I hesitate to call myself furry.
> 
> My best friend is very much not a furry, for example. Though I did recently get her addicted to Youtube videos of fennec foxes...



I am beginning to wonder why I call myself a furry.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 17, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I am beginning to wonder why I call myself a furry.


Because you're an active user here on FAF :V


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 17, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Because you're an active user here on FAF :V



Aye, I can't help it, boredum is a bastard.


----------



## Aden (Nov 17, 2009)

Aurali said:


> though... grimfang did loosen her up a bit



oh MURR


----------



## shinragod (Nov 17, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Aye, I can't help it, boredum is a bastard.



Likewise. =-p
Luckily I found www.pounced.org to keep me occupied when fishing for singles....and it is indeed like fishing. You really got to wait for them to come and hopefully you'll make a catch.
Last night I cast a line out and thought I hooked one. Turns out she's taken and just looking for friends. So gotta toss her back in the water and cast my line out again. Well..at least the traffic flows through there quite nicely so it's not like no one will ever show up.


----------



## Telnac (Nov 17, 2009)

Zorro101 said:


> I have probably a 1 in 500,000 chance in meeting a furry that is my type. i think the same goes for many people here but good going for the people who found another fur that is perfect for them


Ditto, though I think my odds are even worse than that.  Being double the age of nearly half the fandom, the dating pool for furs my age is a bit small!

That's why I'm not going to for a mate among the furry population, but instead look for a non-fur mate who's cool with me being a furry.  My current gf finds the whole notion rather cute.  But alas, our relationship will end on good terms next week when I move.  I highly doubt my next gf will be a furry either, and that's perfectly fine.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 17, 2009)

Telnac said:


> Ditto, though I think my odds are even worse than that.  Being double the age of nearly half the fandom, the dating pool for furs my age is a bit small!
> 
> That's why I'm not going to for a mate among the furry population, but instead look for a non-fur mate who's cool with me being a furry.  My current gf finds the whole notion rather cute.  But alas, our relationship will end on good terms next week when I move.  I highly doubt my next gf will be a furry either, and that's perfectly fine.





shinragod said:


> Likewise. =-p
> Luckily I found www.pounced.org to keep me occupied when fishing for singles....and it is indeed like fishing. You really got to wait for them to come and hopefully you'll make a catch.
> Last night I cast a line out and thought I hooked one. Turns out she's taken and just looking for friends. So gotta toss her back in the water and cast my line out again. Well..at least the traffic flows through there quite nicely so it's not like no one will ever show up.



Why the fuck in hell are you two only looking for a fellow fur as a mate? have you forgotten there is a fucking huge world beyond the fandom?

I know, harsh but I really can not fathom just why anyone would restrict there search for a partner so much, that just tells me you are not really interested in finding a mate, or taking the fandom waaaaaaaaaaaaaay to seriously.


----------



## shinragod (Nov 17, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Why the fuck in hell are you two only looking for a fellow fur as a mate? have you forgotten there is a fucking huge world beyond the fandom?
> 
> I know, harsh but I really can not fathom just why anyone would restrict there search for a partner so much, that just tells me you are not really interested in finding a mate, or taking the fandom waaaaaaaaaaaaaay to seriously.



No, no, no.....this is only ONE of the options I am using. I am also trying to look for non-fur mates as well outside the fandom and the internet because I do socialize at non-furry events and use other singles sites.
Pounced.org is just one of the many options I am using.


----------



## Mazz (Nov 17, 2009)

Lol, all the posts of "NO, I'M SAD AND ALONE, BAWWWW"

I have 2, one boyfriend and one girlfriend. Both are furry, our relationship is IRL and it's no ones damn business how we met.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 17, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Dude, why limit yourself to finding a "girl fur"? Do you LIVE furry? is you life all about FURRY? Does everything you do in you life HAVE to involve furry?
> 
> Jesus dude widen your bridges and look for a mate BEYOND the fandom.
> 
> Believe it or not there is life beyond the fandom.



Stop agreeing with me so hard, bro, it's weirding me out.



Aurali said:


> though... grimfang did loosen her up a bit XD



YEAH WITH HIS DICK OHHHHH



Aden said:


> oh MURR



Oh god dammit Aden



Mazz said:


> I have 2



PLAYA~


----------



## Mazz (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm not a playa, they know about each other. Thy actually both live in the same house. Makes seeing them way easy for me, I only have to go to one place.


----------



## Fell (Nov 17, 2009)

me and my mate met here in my school in high school and we are both furries im a hybrid while he is a dragon and i love him so much ^^


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 17, 2009)

Inb4lock


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 17, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Inb4lock



Only forum games get locked at 500 posts


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 17, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Only forum games get locked at 500 posts




Really? I thought all threads got locked at 500 posts o.o


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 17, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Only forum games get locked at 500 posts


Really? That's pretty fucking backwards. WTF, mods?


----------



## Dass (Nov 17, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Only forum games get locked at 500 posts



It's still true, it wasn't locked before that post.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 17, 2009)

Dass said:


> It's still true, it wasn't locked before that post.


Quiet, you. You'll jinx it :V


----------



## Aurali (Nov 17, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Really? That's pretty fucking backwards. WTF, mods?



Only forum games get locked at 500. Been this way since things stopped being weird. but meh. they still lock ridiculously huge threads.


----------



## kazroo (Nov 17, 2009)

i has no mate.. D:


----------



## Aurali (Nov 17, 2009)

kazroo said:


> i has no mate.. D:



May I ask you not use the size one tag? it's a bit annoying.


----------



## Kiszka (Nov 18, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> WTF?!?! Jesus christ people do you guys NOT have a life outside the internet? or the fandom? Some of you people in here make it sound like you MUST have a gf/bf who is furry also, Why?
> 
> It strikes me as really sad when some furries don't do anything in their life unless it involves something furry, thats real sad.


for some, it is the ultimate dream that they meet their special furry.
most of them know their is a life outside of the fandom, yes, but when they are more involved than, say, you are, it is important to them that their partner has similar interests.


----------



## Superfoxy (Nov 18, 2009)

No, because I'm not a non-human animal.

OHHH, did you mean do I have a *girlfriend* or *boyfriend*? In that case, then no. I'm pretty withdrawn IRL, and I'm the person who'd usually like to blend into the background. So I find it hard meeting new people sometimes. I just let the crazy out of its cage a bit online. But yeah, I'm not one of these furries that tries to plaster animal terms on EVERYTHING. 

But I do caw at crows, which is odd. :v


----------



## FluffMouse (Nov 18, 2009)

Ohmg, we call animal couples mates so it MUST be an animal term. Lololoool.

http://www.elook.org/dictionary/mate.html

It's a word, people. Grow up.

You can call your lovers a girlfriend or boyfriend if you want.
But I find that seems horribly casual, and save for calling someone lover or husband
(Which I do not intend to get married and lover sounds more private and secretive)
I believe MATE sounds more serious than calling someone your boyfran. :<

Feh.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 18, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> Ohmg, we call animal couples mates so it MUST be an animal term. Lololoool.
> 
> http://www.elook.org/dictionary/mate.html
> 
> ...



Mate just seems callous because its verb form is another word for FUCKING


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 18, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Mate just seems callous because its verb form is another word for FUCKING


Exactly what is so bad about fucking? >_>


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 18, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Exactly what is so bad about fucking? >_>



What fandom is this

That's what's wrong with it


----------



## Mr Fox (Nov 18, 2009)

I have a boyfriend who isn't a furry, and no i'm not gonna tell him i'm a furry :roll:


----------



## Aden (Nov 18, 2009)

The Superfoxy Genius said:


> No, because I'm not a non-human animal.
> 
> OHHH, did you mean do I have a *girlfriend* or *boyfriend*? In that case, then no. I'm pretty withdrawn IRL, and I'm the person who'd usually like to blend into the background. So I find it hard meeting new people sometimes. I just let the crazy out of its cage a bit online. But yeah, I'm not one of these furries that tries to plaster animal terms on EVERYTHING.



baaaaawwwwww


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 18, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> What fandom is this
> 
> That's what's wrong with it


This fandom is _about_ sex, at least in the form of porn. There's no use trying to deny it, and no sense being ashamed of it.

If anything you should be objecting to the Australians for using that-term-that-means-FUCKING as slang for "friend" :V


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 18, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> This fandom is _about_ sex, at least in the form of porn. There's no use trying to deny it, and no sense being ashamed of it.
> 
> If anything you should be objecting to the Australians for using that-term-that-means-FUCKING as slang for "friend" :V



I would rather see some Australians fucking than see some furries fucking. u_u


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 18, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> This fandom is _about_ sex, at least in the form of porn. There's no use trying to deny it, and no sense being ashamed of it.
> 
> If anything you should be objecting to the Australians for using that-term-that-means-FUCKING as slang for "friend" :V


Fukcing your friends? WHY NOT?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 18, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus;1356550If anything you should be objecting to the Australians for using that-term-that-means-FUCKING as slang for "friend" :V[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> That same slang term is used here in the UK aswell.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 18, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I would rather see some Australians fucking than see some furries fucking. u_u


What if they were Australian furries?



RandyDarkshade said:


> That same slang term is used here in the UK aswell.


Yeah, but nobody cares about you guys :V




The Drunken Ace said:


> Fukcing your friends? WHY NOT?


Because furries


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 18, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Because furries


Thats no fun I say fuck your friends fuck your foes fuck em all... BUT only if they are sexy.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 18, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Thats no fun I say fuck your friends fuck your foes fuck em all... BUT only if they are sexy.


I was going to actually finish that sentence as "Because furries don't have friends," but it's trite enough either way...


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 18, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> What if they were Australian furries?



Then god help us. u_u


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 18, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Then god help us. u_u


Dude...Xaerun x Kidsune x some other people 

Excuse me, my apartment just became a vomitorium.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 18, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Dude...Xaerun x Kidsune x some other people
> 
> Excuse me, my apartment just became a vomitorium.



I dunno, I would probably fuck Xaerun.

zzziiip

Kidsune makes me throw up in my mouth, though, fo sho.  If not from his face then from his god-awful personality.


----------



## JerJer (Nov 18, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I dunno, I would probably fuck Xaerun.
> 
> zzziiip
> 
> Kidsune makes me throw up in my mouth, though, fo sho.  If not from his face then from his god-awful personality.



Fuck yea Xaerun 

I mean wut :v


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 18, 2009)

JerJer said:


> Fuck Xaerun



Yeah I will awww yeeeaaah 8)


----------



## Ricky (Nov 18, 2009)

you people are creepy


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 18, 2009)

Ricky said:


> you people are creepy



shut up and drink your hello kitty smoothie beverage


----------



## Ricky (Nov 18, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> shut up and drink your hello kitty smoothie beverage



HAH!

Calpico is actually pretty good.  I really just liked the black dude on the logo though, for my avatar.  It's soooo racist.

I may stop by Japantown after work though, to get some Calpico along with some other stuff I can only get there.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 18, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I dunno, I would probably fuck Xaerun.


Or you could just go to Wisconsin.



> Kidsune makes me throw up in my mouth, though, fo sho.  If not from his face then from his god-awful personality.


To be honest, I don't even remember him, except his username and his many user icons. Did he get AIDS, or what?

And (though this is unlikely, since I don't remember him) was he more idiotic than Newf? I seem to recall that his character had the same color scheme...


----------



## Telnac (Nov 18, 2009)

What's so bad about the term "mate," even if the verb form means fucking.  If I have a mate, it's safe to assume we have wild, passionate sex while duct taped to the ceiling every once in a while.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 18, 2009)

Telnac said:


> What's so bad about the term "mate," even if the verb form means fucking.  If I have a mate, it's safe to assume we have wild, passionate sex while duct taped to the ceiling every once in a while.


Huh. Redneck bondage.
Now I've heard everything.





Except a Dream Theater song that doesn't suck, but that's neither here nor there.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 18, 2009)

Ricky said:


> HAH!
> 
> Calpico is actually pretty good.  I really just liked the black dude on the logo though, for my avatar.  It's soooo racist.
> 
> I may stop by Japantown after work though, to get some Calpico along with some other stuff I can only get there.



That's not a black dude, clearly it is the TF2 Spy. u_u



Rigor Sardonicus said:


> To be honest, I don't even remember him, except his username and his many user icons. Did he get AIDS, or what?
> 
> And (though this is unlikely, since I don't remember him) was he more idiotic than Newf? I seem to recall that his character had the same color scheme...



I trolled him off of the forum.  He just stays in his #girlybois hugbox now.

And yes, he was _significantly_ more idiotic than Newf.  Kidsune managed to accidentally flash his scrote in the mugshots thread once during his constant camwhoring.


----------



## Aden (Nov 18, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Kidsune managed to *accidentally* flash his scrote in the mugshots thread once during his constant camwhoring.



teehee


----------



## CinnamonApples (Nov 18, 2009)

Yes, I "has a mate." And the arguing over the use of the word "mate" makes me shake my head in confusion. :V


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 18, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> I was going to actually finish that sentence as "Because furries don't have friends," but it's trite enough either way...


:V But you gottta have Friiiiiiiends.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 18, 2009)

FURiends


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 18, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> That's not a black dude, clearly it is the TF2 Spy. u_u
> 
> 
> 
> I trolled him off of the forum.  He just stays in his #girlybois hugbox now.


Nice.
...is there a thing for tomboys here? >_>



> And yes, he was _significantly_ more idiotic than Newf.


That's quite a feat 



> Kidsune managed to accidentally flash his scrote in the mugshots thread once during his constant camwhoring.


Wow. Are you sure that wasn't his face?
How does one _accidentally_ flash one's genitalia? Did he stub his toe and his pants fell down?


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 18, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> How does one _accidentally_ flash one's genitalia? Did he stub his toe and his pants fell down?



Probably had his assless chaps on backwards :V


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 18, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Probably had his assless chaps on backwards :V


All chaps are assless, and also crotchless. Plus wearing them would mean it _wasn't_ an accident :V


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 18, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Nice.
> ...is there a thing for tomboys here? >_>
> 
> That's quite a feat
> ...



He was wearing just boxers posing in a weird way that had his ass towards the camera and one his hands and knees or some shit, I guess the camera was in just the right position to see up his boxers and see half his sack :V


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 18, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> He was wearing just boxers posing in a weird way that had his ass towards the camera and one his hands and knees or some shit, I guess the camera was in just the right position to see up his boxers and see half his sack :V


Yare yare daze...

Do these mugshot guys even look at the pictures before they post them? I mean, sheesh, how hard is it to notice your own sac is showing in a picture _before_ you put it up? :V


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 18, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Yare yare daze...
> 
> Do these mugshot guys even look at the pictures before they post them? I mean, sheesh, how hard is it to notice your own sac is showing in a picture _before_ you put it up? :V



Maybe he mistook it for his face, like you suggested. 8)


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 18, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Maybe he mistook it for his face, like you suggested. 8)


Maybe. I suppose it all depends on how much time he spends looking in the mirror versus looking at his junk.


----------



## RageDragon (Nov 18, 2009)

It's sad. I've read through this _whoooooooole_ thread and the only thing that I found interesting and was shocked by? 

Rigor is female.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 18, 2009)

RageDragon said:


> It's sad. I've read through this _whoooooooole_ thread and the only thing that I found interesting and was shocked by?
> 
> Rigor is female.


Yare yare daze...

(I've said that _twice_ today. Damn you all.)


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 18, 2009)

RageDragon said:


> It's sad. I've read through this _whoooooooole_ thread and the only thing that I found interesting and was shocked by?
> 
> Rigor is female.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 18, 2009)

SnowFox said:


>


Shut up, you :V


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 18, 2009)

RageDragon said:


> It's sad. I've read through this _whoooooooole_ thread and the only thing that I found interesting and was shocked by?
> 
> Rigor is female.


 Xd not verry socking if you knew her better.


----------



## RageDragon (Nov 18, 2009)

I fully expect in a day or so someone will post a thread about: "DOEZ YER MATE GO INTA HEAT 2?LAWL!"


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 18, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Shut up, you :V



yes ma'am


----------



## RageDragon (Nov 18, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> yes ma'am


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 18, 2009)

Jeez this thread is longer than longcat!

But no I do not have a mate, but looking




HEEEEY!
....sorry couldn't resist


----------



## Aurali (Nov 18, 2009)

RageDragon said:


>



uh. Is this some gender hating statement?


----------



## Fell (Nov 19, 2009)

well me and my mate broke up


----------



## Ricky (Nov 19, 2009)

Fell said:


> well me and my mate broke up



Sorry to hear that.

My best advice is to get laid as soon as possible.  It'll take your mind off things.


----------



## Telnac (Nov 19, 2009)

Ricky said:


> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> My best advice is to get laid as soon as possible.  It'll take your mind off things.


Yeah, unfortunately that requires a second partner.  So that hasn't helped when I've had bad breaks-ups in the past.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 19, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Shut up, you :V



will you date me?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 19, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> will you date me?


o_o


----------



## Kipper0308 (Nov 19, 2009)

Er, broke up recently, so going to do the single thing for a while.  I'm only 18 so I've got plenty of time, honestly.


----------



## AndrewFox (Nov 19, 2009)

Yup :3 My amazing mate Ainhanda (see signiture <3) It was kind of funny. It all just started out with me drawing a picture for him. I never thought for a second that we would hook up. The more we talked, the more I started to like him.... :3 We've been together for 4 months now


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 19, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> o_o



I love you.


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 19, 2009)

All the ladies come to my house, free drinks on me <3
Except for you Rigor, your scary e_e


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 19, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> All the ladies come to my house, free drinks on me <3
> Except for you Rigor, your scary e_e



I love rigor.


----------



## Fluory (Nov 19, 2009)

Telnac said:


> Yeah, unfortunately that requires a second partner.  So that hasn't helped when I've had bad breaks-ups in the past.



No it doesn't, it just requires finding someone who thinks you're at least moderately attractive. It really does work, as bad as that sounds.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 19, 2009)

Fluory said:


> No it doesn't, it just requires finding someone who thinks you're at least moderately attractive. It really does work, as bad as that sounds.



walk up to a person of the opposite gender (or same gender) and ask them out. 
tell them they're beautiful and that you'd like to have dinner with them.

works every time.
unless they're taken.


----------



## md05au (Nov 19, 2009)

Mondothehawk said:


> I agree, I find many people around my part of the woods seeing "furries" as nothing more than horny homosexuals in fursuits.  However, I live in an extremely close-minded, heavily secular area.  Not to say there is anything wrong with being secular, but in this community, they don't sell liquior on Sundays for religious reasons.



I'm pretty sure that secular is the opposite of religious.


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 19, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> I love rigor.


 
Sweet well you two would make a nice couple 
I hope you know what your dealing with though, she'll devour your soul in a heart beat @_@
I hope she doesn't read this <.<;


----------



## md05au (Nov 19, 2009)

I don't have a gf. There is a girl that I have a crush on, but she already explained to me that she wasn't interested. Furthermore, she isn't exactly in the same country as me atm.

She is not a furry, btw.
I'm still figuring out whether or not I am a furry, btw.


----------



## Kyzen (Nov 19, 2009)

Dont remember if i posted here but no.  (too lazy to look through the pages) Every guy ive ever wanted to date thinks im ugly D:


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm not looking right now. Sorry, Z.



south syde fox said:


> Sweet well you two would make a nice couple
> I hope you know what your dealing with though, she'll devour your soul in a heart beat @_@
> I hope she doesn't read this <.<;


I did read it, and I really don't her that well >///>


----------



## Lukar (Nov 19, 2009)

I has a mate.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 19, 2009)

md05au said:


> I'm still figuring out whether or not I am a furry, btw.


Join us it is your destiny!



Lukar said:


> I has a mate.


Lucky, seriously where do you all find find furry mates?
I CAN'T find any.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 19, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> Join us it is your destiny!
> 
> 
> Lucky, seriously where do you all find find furry mates?
> I CAN'T find any.



Then get off the computer and get out of the house.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Nov 19, 2009)

I can officially post in this thread... That I am dating a furry.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 19, 2009)

It is great that some people want to/are dating a furry, but for me I would not be bothered whether my mate was furry or not. It is the person that counts, not what fanbase they belong to.


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 19, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> I can officially post in this thread... That I am dating a furry.



ffffffffkaJWEDHawetgfauwekdhqilwuerghwedj 



Holy fuck that's funny.




RandyDarkshade said:


> It is great that some people want to/are dating a furry, but for me I would not be bothered whether my mate was furry or not. It is the person that counts, not what fanbase they belong to.



Why are you spouting so much logic and anti-faggotry recently?
YOU FUCKING TROLL :x


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 19, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> ffffffffkaJWEDHawetgfauwekdhqilwuerghwedj
> 
> 
> 
> Holy fuck that's funny.



I can take a wild guess to whom it is, going by what a little birdy told me the other day.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 19, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> It is great that some people want to/are dating a furry, but for me I would not be bothered whether my mate was furry or not. It is the person that counts, not what fanbase they belong to.



True enough.

Furry, video games, racing, whatever. Love the girl/guy, not their interests.


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 19, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I can take a wild guess to whom it is, going by what a little birdy told me the other day.



Well you could do that, or you could just go by his user title :V

Who was it that told you? I want to know where I should be getting my gossip from.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 19, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Well you could do that, or you could just go by his user title :V
> 
> Who was it that told you? I want to know where I should be getting my gossip from.



I didn't read his title o.o. However I was told hottigress had "fallen in love" with him, not on the forums but elsewhere on the www. However he is a friend of Mrs tigress.


EDIT: That ain't fair!! I wanted to puzzle Mr Fish as to how I knew and he puts it in his title......My plan has been foiled!

And snowfox burst my bubble


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 19, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I didn't read his title o.o. However I was told hottigress had "fallen in love" with him, not on the forums but elsewhere on the www. However he is a friend of Mrs tigress.
> 
> 
> EDIT: That ain't fair!! I wanted to puzzle Mr Fish as to how I knew and he puts it in his title......My plan has been foiled!
> ...



Sorry about that, but you didn't answer my question, or the question in the post before that you probably missed because it was an edit.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 19, 2009)

Captain Spyro said:


> True enough.
> 
> Furry, video games, racing, whatever. Love the girl/guy, not their interests.



I have already made the mistake in thinking some people are only looking for a furry mate, but that was because how some people word it, it sounded to me like they were only looking for a furry mate.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 19, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Sorry about that, but you didn't answer my question, or the question in the post before that you probably missed because it was an edit.



Yes I did miss the question sorry.

Despite I may not be smart all the time, I can be very logical. Which is weird because I can't think straight tonight due to my headache. 

Even those who may not be to bright, can still be logical.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 19, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I have already made the mistake in thinking some people are only looking for a furry mate, but that was because how some people word it, it sounded to me like they were only looking for a furry mate.



Some might. Even though my former girlfriend's alter persona, if you will, was that of a phoenix, she wasn't a furry. Still, we we're close (or about as close as Internet relationship lasting from 03 to 07 can be).

I've seen it in other fandoms too, and it's usually the males who try to look within the fandom for a significant other, whereas females really aren't as picky when it comes to their sig. other's choice of fandoms. It's silly, but...it is what it is.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 19, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> I'm not looking right now. Sorry, Z.
> 
> 
> I did read it, and I really don't her that well >///>



D: I am rejected.
you know where I am if you need me.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 19, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> D: I am rejected.
> you know where I am if you need me.


xD
Yeah. I'll fly my stalker-jet over to your place if I ever change my mind


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Nov 19, 2009)

I have a girlfriend, well, fiance yes. I dont really know if she's furry or not. i cant really tell XD. I don't think she knows either  cheers to those happy couples and keep looking to those who don't. you'll find someone!


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 19, 2009)

Captain Spyro said:


> Some might.


I'm interested in having a girlfriend that's a furry.
Why?
To avoid awkwardness.
Imagine now, she(non-furry) asks if I want to have fun in public
5 minutes later she comes out dressed in leather clothes and I come out in my fursuit.






(yes I am joking)


----------



## Lynxd00d (Nov 19, 2009)

i dont belive in relationships, i belive in the 5 F's so my answer is no i do not have a mate


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 19, 2009)

Lynxd00d said:


> i dont belive in relationships, i belive in the 5 F's so my answer is no i do not have a mate


Spoken like a true virgin. Word to the wise, kid: The fifth F's optional.


----------



## Chenler (Nov 19, 2009)

shinragod said:


> Another lone Cali Fur. =-/


 yep


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 20, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> xD
> Yeah. I'll fly my stalker-jet over to your place if I ever change my mind


 
you have a stalker jacket? Can I see it? 



Rigor Sardonicus said:


> I'm not looking right now. Sorry, Z.
> 
> 
> I did read it, and I really don't her that well >///>


 
You did huh *damn I need a distraction*
Look there is an emo kid with a razor cutting his throat =O


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 20, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> you have a stalker jacket? Can I see it?


It's a _jet_, not a jacket.
 And sure. Lemme, uh, lemme just get the engine warmed up. I'll need your real name, too.



> You did huh *damn I need a distraction*
> Look there is an emo kid with a razor cutting his throat =O


Cool, saves me the trouble.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Nov 20, 2009)

My girlfriend Colleeeeeeeen! This is the first girlfriend I've asked out. They've all asked me out. It's a lot harder than it seems.


----------



## Toonix (Nov 20, 2009)

Single here.


----------



## kazroo (Nov 20, 2009)

i still don't have a mate.
i DO, however, have a boyfriend. XD


----------



## Ricia (Nov 20, 2009)

Single with a very annoying biological clock. *headdesk* Dating is so hard when you're old.


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 20, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> It's a _jet_, not a jacket.
> And sure. Lemme, uh, lemme just get the engine warmed up. I'll need your real name, too.


lol sorry about that, a jet is awesome and my real name is...um >.>



Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Cool, saves me the trouble.


 
Damn emo kid wasn't a good distraction >:C


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Nov 20, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I didn't read his title o.o. However I was told hottigress had "fallen in love" with him, not on the forums but elsewhere on the www. However he is a friend of Mrs tigress.
> 
> 
> EDIT: That ain't fair!! I wanted to puzzle Mr Fish as to how I knew and he puts it in his title......My plan has been foiled!
> ...


 
I don't think my title has changed since last sunday.
Go figure.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 15, 2009)

:3


----------



## MrPyro (Dec 15, 2009)

I wish she was... Met her in high school 1,5 years ago, but I'm sure she'll find furry fandom sick and weird.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 15, 2009)

Ihave a mate, we are all about teh sex.


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 15, 2009)

No I don't have a damn mate and I don't mate during spring you fucking idiots, I have a friend who I chat with alot but I wouldn't call her a girlfriend or at least not yet :\


----------



## Senora Kitty (Dec 15, 2009)

Single for now. But the wolf and I are working on it. He wants to prepare his life so that he can have a mate and start a family. I fully respect him for it, and stay by his side as a close friend.

EDIT: How the hell did I end up quoting you?


----------



## Kanin (Dec 15, 2009)

No


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 15, 2009)

Senora Kitty said:


> Single for now. But the wolf and I are working on it. He wants to prepare his life so that he can have a mate and start a family. I fully respect him for it, and stay by his side as a close friend.
> 
> EDIT: How the hell did I end up quoting you?


 
lol who?


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 15, 2009)

Not as of a month ago.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 15, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> No I don't have a damn mate and I don't mate during spring you fucking idiots, I have a friend who I chat with alot but I wouldn't call her a girlfriend or at least not yet :\



She probably says exactly the same about you.
Make a move!


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 15, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> She probably says exactly the same about you.
> Make a move!


 
Meh I don't have time for relationships and from what I've seen during this short time I've been alive relationships aren't worth the trouble, they just fail, waste time and money and makes other problems :\

For now I'm going to get myself situated, earn shit loads of money and make myself look presentable and able to care for both me and my partner and what ever kids we have and I'll make sure she isn't a bimbo, a ho and someone who has similar goals like I do. I just don't want to see another failed relationship especially if I can prevent that from happening :|


----------



## Senora Kitty (Dec 15, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> lol who?


You. I somehow hit quote instead of reply. I was acting all  when I noticed it. It must be my YiffStar habit. The reply is on the right in their forums.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Dec 15, 2009)

Not at the moment.

Although I'm working for the prize.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 15, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> Meh I don't have time for relationships and from what I've seen during this short time I've been alive relationships aren't worth the trouble, they just fail, waste time and money and makes other problems :\
> 
> For now I'm going to get myself situated, earn shit loads of money and make myself look presentable and able to care for both me and my partner and what ever kids we have and I'll make sure she isn't a bimbo, a ho and someone who has similar goals like I do. I just don't want to see another failed relationship especially if I can prevent that from happening :|



You pretty much nailed it. Chicks are for fags man, bros before hoes :V .


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 15, 2009)

MrPyro said:


> I wish she was... Met her in high school 1,5 years ago, but I'm sure she'll find furry fandom sick and weird.


Well, if that happens, go with the one that means more to you :V


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 15, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> You pretty much nailed it. Chicks are for fags man, bros before hoes :V .


 
You do have a point, bros before hoes lol


----------



## Revy (Dec 15, 2009)

boyfriend lives wif me now, epic


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 15, 2009)

not really im working on building up my relationship with this one girl ive known for 9-8 years now but i think if i got with her Ren would be sad i think she has a little crush on me its cute but she's just to young and i love her like a daughter not a mate a 7 year old to a 18 year old a mate does not make


----------



## Lil Mal (Dec 15, 2009)

I's gots a boyfriend thats not only a furry but a babyfur just like me! hehe
We met a while ago on a different forum.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 15, 2009)

Revy said:


> boyfriend lives wif me now, epic


You seem really cute. (I'm not hitting on you. Believe it or not I'm straight).


Lil Mal said:


> I's gots a boyfriend thats not only a furry but a babyfur just like me! hehe
> We met a while ago on a different forum.


gross.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 15, 2009)

Lil Mal said:


> I's gots a boyfriend thats not only a furry but a babyfur just like me! hehe
> We met a while ago on a different forum.



what kind the pedo kind or the one were you act like your 4


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 15, 2009)

Lol. I though it was both.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 15, 2009)

no im a baby fur because i like cub art so im a pedo i guess i bet him and his mate just like acting like there 4 year olds


----------



## Wynter_pheonix (Dec 15, 2009)

I am very lucky to have my mate when we met we didn't know each other where furries till after living together for a while we kinda kept it on the dl

we met at a coffee shop thru kind of friends lol


----------



## Teh Emo Penguin (Dec 16, 2009)

Why, yes I do. :3


----------



## Telnac (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow, this thread is still around?

Well, my status has changed so I might as well make it official: I'm now single again.  All you hot ladies can start lining up now.  One line only, please, and no crowding.

Uh... ok.  I guess zero lines will have to do.


----------



## Lil Mal (Dec 16, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> what kind the pedo kind or the one were you act like your 4



The kind were we are just generally small........ >.>


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 16, 2009)

Lil Mal said:


> The kind were we are just generally small........ >.>



what do you mean


----------



## Revy (Dec 16, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> You seem really cute. (I'm not hitting on you. Believe it or not I'm straight).


 .-.;


----------



## Lil Mal (Dec 16, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> what do you mean



*sighs* You know the kind that just wants to be held by other and snuggle and be cute. The kind that loves attention.

And just to make thing very clear. Neither me nor my boyfriend are pedos. Infact as stopid as it may sound neither of us really lick children at all, they are annoying loud and nerve wrecking. So if you could please leave all the bleeding hate out of this crap that be lovely. ^_^


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 16, 2009)

Lil Mal said:


> *sighs* You know the kind that just wants to be held by other and snuggle and be cute. The kind that loves attention.
> 
> And just to make thing very clear. Neither me nor my boyfriend are pedos. Infact as stopid as it may sound neither of us really lick children at all, they are annoying loud and nerve wrecking. So if you could please leave all the bleeding hate out of this crap that be lovely. ^_^



what you think i was going to yell at you over the internet like all these other people and degrade my self in the process because you believe different then me hell i wouldnt judge you even if you were a pedo


----------



## Mojotaian (Dec 16, 2009)

Lil Mal said:


> *sighs* You know the kind that just wants to be held by other and snuggle and be cute. The kind that loves attention.
> 
> And just to make thing very clear. Neither me nor my boyfriend are pedos. Infact as stopid as it may sound neither of us really lick children at all, they are annoying loud and nerve wrecking. So if you could please leave all the bleeding hate out of this crap that be lovely. ^_^


 
As long as you don't randomly kiss young boys in McDonalds stores I'm not going to take the shit out of you...


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 16, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> not really im working on building up my relationship with this one girl ive known for 9-8 years now but i think if i got with her Ren would be sad i think she has a little crush on me its cute but she's just to young and i love her like a daughter not a mate a 7 year old to a 18 year old a mate does not make


You just keep scaring me.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 16, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> You just keep scaring me.



^  o.o;



EinTheCorgi said:


> not really im working on building up my relationship with this one girl ive known for 9-8 years now but i think if i got with her Ren would be sad i think she has a little crush on me its cute but she's just to young and i love her like a daughter not a mate a 7 year old to a 18 year old a mate does not make



Man, that math just doesn't add up.  I do hope you mean 17.  o.o

Edit: To answer the title question.  No, I don't have a "mate".  But there is one who I am waiting for.


----------



## Barak (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm now single .....Again !

Being Single is just AWESOME !

Oh well it not...or maybe it is....?


----------



## Mojotaian (Dec 16, 2009)

Well, be prepared to wait, and wait... and wait...

Iunno, sometimes it seems that people are in the relationships for what they can get out of it.

Girls = Looks, money, car
Boys = Sex


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 16, 2009)

Mojotaian said:


> Well, be prepared to wait, and wait... and wait...
> 
> Iunno, sometimes it seems that people are in the relationships for what they can get out of it.
> 
> ...


Well for guys that should be expected at some point 

But as for what you said about girls thats completely not true, Only the ones with no self respect are like that. (which is about 70% of them)

Everybody needs somebody to lurve :3


----------



## Mr Fox (Dec 16, 2009)

This thread is basically for desperate people wanting love isn't it?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 16, 2009)

Mr Fox said:


> This thread is basically for desperate people wanting love isn't it?



You'd better believe it.

...

;__;


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 16, 2009)

Lil Mal said:


> Neither me nor my boyfriend are pedos. Infact as stopid as it may sound neither of us really lick children at all


That's good. You never know what you'll catch.



Mr Fox said:


> This thread is basically for desperate people wanting love isn't it?


Why do you think I revived it? :V *masturbates to all the single people's loneliness*~<333


----------



## Jelly (Dec 16, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> You'd better believe it.
> 
> ...
> 
> ;__;



Why don't you go out and try to meet people?

you should be happy :')


----------



## Gnome (Dec 16, 2009)

i well probably be the only one to say this.

yes, my *wife* is a furry too


----------



## Ricky (Dec 16, 2009)

I guess it's official now -- I'm no longer single...

I met an awesome dingo from over in Berkeley ^^


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 16, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Why don't you go out and try to meet people?
> 
> you should be happy :')



All I need is mah TF2 and Bully. <3
....
Damnit, Sniper!


----------



## Ricky (Dec 16, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> All I need is mah TF2 and Bully. <3
> ....
> Damnit, Sniper!



you're weird


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 16, 2009)

Ricky said:


> you're weird



Something I've grown to accept.


----------



## Mr Fox (Dec 16, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> You'd better believe it.
> 
> ...
> 
> ;__;


 
I thought as much.


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 16, 2009)

Hot brunette looking for soulmate. I have a deep and dark fascination with serial killers and like long walks down the beach of Guam (the one covered in landmines). Romance means the world to me, and I'm not afraid to say anything (and I do mean anything, Dr. Josef). I want someone who will hold my hand down the beach as we waltz into the sunset (or the first landmine, better be quick on your feet) and will buy me roses of black and white. Having my sense of humor is a must, and knowing how to juggle is a plus but not required. Please have a copy of your resume handy.


----------



## Jelly (Dec 16, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Something I've grown to accept.



Still.
You don't seem very comfortable with yourself.
I'm just sayin'.
Don't mean to be serious, but im in serious mood okay


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 16, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> Hot brunette looking for soulmate. I have a deep and dark fascination with serial killers and like long walks down the beach of Guam (the one covered in landmines). Romance means the world to me, and I'm not afraid to say anything (and I do mean anything, Dr. Josef). I want someone who will hold my hand down the beach as we waltz into the sunset (or the first landmine, better be quick on your feet) and will buy me roses of black and white. Having my sense of humor is a must, and knowing how to juggle is a plus but not required. Please have a copy of your resume handy.



Imagine how romantic it would be should you both step upon a Landmind of Love and be blown to pieces...but your hands-- both your hands remain grasping one another for all eternity! Until seagulls and crabs pick off the flesh or whatever.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 16, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Imagine how romantic it would be should you both step upon a Landmind of Love and be blown to pieces...but your hands-- both your hands remain grasping one another for all eternity! Until seagulls and crabs pick off the flesh or whatever.


Omg that's so sweet <3


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 16, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Imagine how romantic it would be should you both step upon a Landmind of Love and be blown to pieces...but your hands-- both your hands remain grasping one another for all eternity! Until seagulls and crabs pick off the flesh or whatever.




That would be a damn powerful landmine.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 16, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Still.
> You don't seem very comfortable with yourself.
> I'm just sayin'.
> Don't mean to be serious, but im in serious mood okay



SRS Jelly is SRS...and sweet. *pat*

In all seriousness, though, I have had a few shots at The Dating Game, but the last two were from close friends and it might've ended up ruining more than just our friendships for several reasons.
There's this one guy who goes to the same convention as I do, and for both years we've just kind of been "hey..." and joke a bit. Next year I'ma go for it maybe. Third year lucky, right?


----------



## Jelly (Dec 16, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> SRS Jelly is SRS...and sweet. *pat*
> 
> In all seriousness, though, I have had a few shots at The Dating Game, but the last two were from close friends and it might've ended up ruining more than just our friendships for several reasons.
> There's this one guy who goes to the same convention as I do, and for both years we've just kind of been "hey..." and joke a bit. Next year I'ma go for it maybe. Third year lucky, right?



Alright, well.
I know a guy that I thought was really cute at the first convention I went to.
And this time around he was dropping a lot of hints, but I was being shy about the whole thing. He's a cool dude and I didn't want to fuck anything up.
Anyways, he IMs me later and says "hey, uh" and then proceeds to say he wish we would've been alone and done SRS stuffs. And I was all "yeah." And he was all "we should hang out some time," and then I'm all "okay," but then I didn't. And I haven't spoken to him since AC.

the moral of the story

do that thing while you can do it
and also dont be a pussy
man up and be a fag

yeah
or something like that

im such a fucking wimp sometimes
but then ill like confront cops and trespass and lets be honest i dont give a fuck about wealth or property

yeah
yeah
yeah
:c


----------



## Lil Mal (Dec 16, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> what you think i was going to yell at you over the internet like all these other people and degrade my self in the process because you believe different then me hell i wouldnt judge you even if you were a pedo





Mojotaian said:


> As long as you don't randomly kiss young boys in McDonalds stores I'm not going to take the shit out of you...



Thankyou both for not yelling at me! I'm tired of being yelled at over this crap all the time.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 16, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> -story with moral of some sort-
> :c



Aww what the--
;_;

Thanks, though.

And property damage is overhyped. *pat*


----------



## Revy (Dec 16, 2009)

wow this thread is full of pneis


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 16, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> You just keep scaring me.



yeah i tend to do that to people


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 16, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> ^
> Man, that math just doesn't add up.  I do hope you mean 17.  o.o
> 
> Edit: To answer the title question.  No, I don't have a "mate".  But there is one who I am waiting for.



ok let me explain Ren is a little 7 year old who calls me papa because she never knew her real dad so i filled that spot in her life and i think she may have a little crush on me

but i cant be with her because you know shes 7 but theres another girl thats 16 that ive known for 8-9 years and ive had a big crush on her for all that time and i think she may like me to but i dont want to break Ren's heart so im stuck :-/


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 17, 2009)

Lil Mal said:


> Thankyou both for not yelling at me! I'm tired of being yelled at over this crap all the time.



your welcome i try not to be a total ass all the time


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 17, 2009)

Revy said:


> wow this thread is full of pneis


 Not only is there many penis here but some of them are attached to compete dicks.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 17, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Not only is there many penis here but some of them are attached to compete dicks.



good one man that was really good ill have to use that one day


----------



## Hyenaworks (Dec 17, 2009)

I spend way too much time loving myself to worry about a second person.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 17, 2009)

Ricky said:


> you're weird


 I think she is cute.



Hyenaworks said:


> I spend way too much time loving myself to worry about a second person.


Simple solution have vain relationships based on sex and dump them when they want more. xD

seems your style (not mine at least anymore)


----------



## Hyenaworks (Dec 17, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I think she is cute.
> 
> 
> Simple solution have vain relationships based on sex and dump them when they want more. xD
> ...



Nah, I get too attached.  I know better now. lol


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 17, 2009)

Hyenaworks said:


> Nah, I get too attached.  I know better now. lol


 well just keep licking that nondescript pixelated something and you will be fine


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 17, 2009)

I just bought my girlfriend a whole bunch of presents yesterday for  christmas.
The Brand New (that's the band) cd, the matching shirt. A yellow American eagle hoodie, Robin hood men in tights/space balls DVD pack, a cool middle eastern disigned scarf (she likes scarves), and a 6 pack of this B+ blood energy drink from Hot Topic. It's supposed to look like real blood (like, the label and the box and everything).


----------



## Olivitree (Dec 17, 2009)

I have a mate, whether he's furry or not is debatable... I think he is, just not outwardly perhaps. *runs round screaming* seeing him tomorrowwww, thats the second time in a month, normally it's once a month or less. w00t for more visits.


----------



## Senora Kitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Revy said:


> wow this thread is full of pneis


Speak for yourself. Â¬_Â¬

An update on what I was saying about the wolf and me! He and I were the last ones in a skype call last night. As we were going to hang up I hear him say "Good night hun, I love you." To which I instinctively replied, "I love you too.," and hung up. Then I stopped and thought, '_wait, what! Did that just happen?_'
This conversation ensued.:
Senora Kitty:  Wait, did we just say that?
Wolf Friend: I know, I was just saying the same thing
Wolf Friend: lol
Wolf Friend: When we hung up I was like, "Wait, what?"
Senora Kitty: XD Me too.
Wolf Friend: Let's rack it up to old habits?
Senora Kitty: Uh..., k?
Wolf Friend: XD
Wolf Friend: *Pets* I'm playing
Wolf Friend: Either way, we're both surprised
Senora Kitty: XD Yeah
Senora Kitty: Good night. XD *kisses*
Wolf Friend: Night *kisses back*

We were together at one point, and he wanted us to be friends. It was for him to get his life in order. He strictly told me that he had no interest in love of any kind. Then this.

I don't even know what to call it. We might be getting back together.


----------



## stitchesx0 (Dec 22, 2009)

i does not has mate...i is lonely fox...


----------



## MrBlack (Dec 22, 2009)

I don't, but I have been eyeing a girl in my school who is a furry.  But I haven't had a chance to talk to her.  I just don't know how to strike up a conversation with her.


----------



## Telnac (Dec 22, 2009)

MrBlack said:


> I don't, but I have been eyeing a girl in my school who is a furry.  But I haven't had a chance to talk to her.  I just don't know how to strike up a conversation with her.


Wear a tail or something.  Just go up and say "Hey, I hear you're a furry."  If she doesn't hit you or run away crying, you're in.


----------



## Telnac (Dec 22, 2009)

stitchesx0 said:


> i does not has mate...i is lonely fox...


Well, look at the bright side.  Like is a lot simpler w/o a mate.  I'd much rather be single than have a mate who makes my life miserable.

Which is probably why I'm not really looking for a mate, even tho I am single.  If it happens, great.  But I don't really see the point in hitting up eHarmony or going to bars & striking up pointless conversations with women I've just met.


----------



## MrBlack (Dec 22, 2009)

Telnac said:


> Wear a tail or something.  Just go up and say "Hey, I hear you're a furry."  If she doesn't hit you or run away crying, you're in.


Not going to wear a tail, (don't own one) and besides that would be really awkward walking around with that, especially at my school.  Girls can get away with it, but guys...not so lucky XP


----------



## outward (Dec 22, 2009)

I wish. : ' (


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Dec 22, 2009)

Telnac said:


> Well, look at the bright side.  Like is a lot simpler w/o a mate.  I'd much rather be single than have a mate who makes my life miserable.
> 
> Which is probably why I'm not really looking for a mate, even tho I am single.  If it happens, great.  But I don't really see the point in hitting up eHarmony or going to bars & striking up pointless conversations with women I've just met.




Eh .. simpler perhaps, but when loneliness turns to pain..

And for the record, no .. I havn't either.  Not had the greatest luck with relationships.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 22, 2009)

Sure is depression in here.


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 22, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Sure is depression in here.



If you have a lover, you're too damn happy.
If you don't have a lover, you're a mopey bastard.


I suppose you could just not talk about it.


----------



## Senora Kitty (Dec 22, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> If you have a lover, you're too damn happy.
> If you don't have a lover, you're a mopey bastard.
> 
> 
> I suppose you could just not talk about it.


What if you're friends with benifits?


----------



## torachi (Dec 22, 2009)

Yes I do. She is my love. She is not a furry though. Yet. She prefers amputation...


----------



## RavenousRaccoon (Dec 22, 2009)

Yeah I have a "mate" we met in grade 7 last year, they saw me drawing my fursona and asked if i wuz a furry and the rest is history...


----------



## Telnac (Dec 22, 2009)

Senora Kitty said:


> What if you're friends with benifits?


I honestly think the loneliest I've ever been was when I had a FWB situation... because I knew she didn't love me, and I didn't love her.  It was just... mechanical.  Like jacking off, with a helping hand.

I think it wouldn't have been so bad if we didn't see each other all that often, but it was a pretty frequent thing so it even got to be a bit tedious.

But I've also had friends where it was: "you're single, I'm single, and we have nothing better to do."  So we screw, and it's a one-time deal or it happens infrequently b/c this is a friend I rarely see.  That's not so bad.

Still, I'll take a deep emotional connection over any of the above.


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 23, 2009)

Senora Kitty said:


> What if you're friends with benifits?




That makes you a dirty whore. No exceptions.


----------



## Telnac (Dec 23, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> That makes you a dirty whore. No exceptions.


No... just lonely, with friends of the relevant gender who are also lonely.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 23, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> If you have a lover, you're too damn happy.
> If you don't have a lover, you're a mopey bastard.
> 
> 
> I suppose you could just not talk about it.


I don't have a lover because I'm asexual. But there's some people I'd like to brainfuck or to vore their soul because they're kinda nice.
I won't tell who though because that's personal.


----------



## Tufts (Dec 23, 2009)

nope i do not have a boyfriend or girlfriend.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 23, 2009)

this has become a very sad place


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 23, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> this has become a very sad place


Oh murr~


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 23, 2009)

Telnac said:


> No... just lonely, with friends of the relevant gender who are also lonely.



I've seen people who can gladly handle friends with benefits, and I've seen people that try and ultimately fail. A common theme for success is to actually find/have a partner while doing so; however, I've seen a case where this wasn't necessarily true.

I think it depends on the person and what they are looking for.




FrancisBlack said:


> I don't have a lover because I'm asexual. But there's some people I'd like to brainfuck or to vore their soul because they're kinda nice.
> I won't tell who though because that's personal.




I'm pretty sure those generalizations have no exceptions. *Ever*.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 23, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> I'm pretty sure those generalizations have no exceptions. *Ever*.


 What generalizations.


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 23, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> What generalizations.




The ones I said. You quoted them.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 23, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> The ones I said. You quoted them.


Oh yeah.
Uh.
I can be happy being single.
Because I'm not engaged to a total bitch/dick who makes my life hell on earth.

Also hey, I'm not wasting someone elses time either.


----------



## Shinzuu_Katame (Dec 23, 2009)

my mate is actually the reason i became a furry. we met 4 and a half years ago on, go figure, Habbo Hotel UK server. I lived in Illinois, USA and she lived in Maine, USA. Now, it's been just over 2 years, we've been together (and that i've been a furry), and now we are currently living together in Maine.


----------



## Ozymandias_ii (Dec 23, 2009)

I don't have a significant other and even though sure, I'd love one, I'm not particularly bothered by not having one.


----------



## Tai (Dec 23, 2009)

Does a hand count?


----------



## Senora Kitty (Dec 23, 2009)

Tai_the_perverted_Riolu said:


> Does a hand count?


So, how long have the two of you been dating?


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 23, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Oh yeah.
> Uh.
> I can be happy being single.
> Because I'm not engaged to a total bitch/dick who makes my life hell on earth.
> ...




That just reeks of self-esteem, but enjoy life while you can.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 23, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> That just reeks of self-esteem, but enjoy life while you can.


 I honestly don't know. I can't really be serious about relationships right now.
I'll sort it out later.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 23, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> I honestly don't know. I can't really be serious about relationships right now.
> I'll sort it out later.



Nothing wrong with being independent.

Actually, it's a good thing if you ask me.


----------



## Naughtypaws (Dec 23, 2009)

Senora Kitty said:


> So, how long have the two of you been dating?


 
Partners for life?


----------



## Telnac (Dec 23, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> I've seen people who can gladly handle friends with benefits, and I've seen people that try and ultimately fail. A common theme for success is to actually find/have a partner while doing so; however, I've seen a case where this wasn't necessarily true.
> 
> I think it depends on the person and what they are looking for.


Interesting, because I've found the opposite to be true.  FWB situations that have worked for me is where I'm friends with someone, we have an enjoyable evening and see it as nothing other than that.  When emotions beyond friendship start to enter into the equation, that's when the FWB situation can get nasty (and can threaten the friendship.)

The difference I've seen is generally how strong the friendship is.  If it's a friends I've known for years, things generally are OK during & afterward.  If it's someone I've been friends with a few months... things can wander off the path pretty easily.


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 23, 2009)

Telnac said:


> Interesting, because I've found the opposite to be true.  FWB situations that have worked for me is where I'm friends with someone, we have an enjoyable evening and see it as nothing other than that.  When emotions beyond friendship start to enter into the equation, that's when the FWB situation can get nasty (and can threaten the friendship.)
> 
> The difference I've seen is generally how strong the friendship is.  If it's a friends I've known for years, things generally are OK during & afterward.  If it's someone I've been friends with a few months... things can wander off the path pretty easily.




I think maybe you and I were a little different in intended concept, as what you said I find to be true. I suppose the comment of "find/have a partner" presumes someone knows what they are becoming involved in and can act above emotion.


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 23, 2009)

That is great =] I am currently... Um single I guess lol. It actually sucks, I like to be alone but at the same time love company. Relationships are hard for me and I can never hold onto one for too long =[


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 23, 2009)

You know, single folks of this thread, I think you'd do well to heed the wisdom of Burt Bacharach and Elvis Costello. And I'm not just saying that because I've had an inexplicable urge to hear this song pretty much all day.

_What do you get when you fall in love?
A guy with a pin to burst your bubble--
that's what you get for all your trouble.
I'll never fall in love again...
I'll never fall in love again...

What do you get when you kiss a girl?
You get enough germs to catch pneumonia;
after you do, she'll never phone you.
I'll never fall in love again...
I'll never fall in love again...

_Sing along if you know the words :3


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 24, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> I suppose you could just not talk about it.



The best solution to every problem


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Dec 24, 2009)

Lolz, I has sweet fox mate. He is so nice and he is my master also. ^^


----------



## Naughtypaws (Dec 24, 2009)

Naughtypaws's furry dating service would be a success I think. I may take the idea to Dragons Den.


----------



## skyeblueangel (Dec 24, 2009)

mhr, nope, i really really wish i did, but so far i have been unsuccessful


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Lolz, I has sweet fox mate. He is so nice and he is my master also. ^^



I am glad for you ^_^ I think lol

Sometimes I wish I had a mate....


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

But never does a star shine on a cloudy night....


----------



## Naughtypaws (Dec 24, 2009)

I think a furry dating/friendship service would work actually. There would be less trolls and you could meet up without surprises.

Normal dating service questions:

Do you like shorter partners or taller?
Do you like visiting restaurants or bars?
Do you like smoking?
Do you like active persuits or reading?

etc...

Furry dating service questions:

Do you like bushy tails or none?
Do you like your partner to meow/woof?
Do you like fursuits?
Do you enjoy visiting cons?

etc..

It would be much easier than some of the stupid questions in 'normal' dating agency questionaires.


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

But then the problem remains, scary ciminal people that molest children. You'd have to limit this service 18+ because some people out there realize kids, teenagers, like me, are into furry and things like that..


----------



## Naughtypaws (Dec 24, 2009)

Taylor325 said:


> But then the problem remains, scary ciminal people that molest children. You'd have to limit this service 18+ because some people out there realize kids, teenagers, like me, are into furry and things like that..


 
Naturally.


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

Yup .......


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 24, 2009)

Gotta protect the childrunz U:

and to answer the question yes i do have a furry Fiance 
how we met is personal tho >w>


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Dec 24, 2009)

Taylor325 said:


> I am glad for you ^_^ I think lol
> 
> Sometimes I wish I had a mate....



Lolz thank you ^^ you'll find that special someone eventually.


----------



## Telnac (Dec 24, 2009)

Isn't furry dating what Pounced is all about?  Well, "dating" in quotes, that is.  Yiffing would be more accurate.


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 24, 2009)

Telnac said:


> Isn't furry dating what Pounced is all about?  Well, "dating" in quotes, that is.  Yiffing would be more accurate.




It would be funny if it wasn't true.


----------



## Senora Kitty (Dec 24, 2009)

Wait what is this about protecting the children? Wasn't there someone in 8th grade a few pages back that said they have a mate? What do you think that means? We need to educate the children, not protect them. 

Protecting just makes them ignorant and rebellious. That is when you end up with teenage pregnancies, and the like. This even includes abductions and statutory rapes from online predators.

If you educate them they tend to be a little more respectful. Then they think about protecting themself. True we need to take precautions, but education is the key. It is a good idea that if you are going to meet anyone from online, you go in a group, and keep the meeting place public.

Er- sorry about my rant. I just really hate it when people get in trouble because of an adolescent's ignorance.


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

I understand. Personally, I think I protect myself very well =]

8th grade mate!!!  Holy snap >_<


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 24, 2009)

Senora Kitty said:


> Wait what is this about protecting the children? Wasn't there someone in 8th grade a few pages back that said they have a mate? What do you think that means? We need to educate the children, not protect them.
> 
> Protecting just makes them ignorant and rebellious. That is when you end up with teenage pregnancies, and the like. This even includes abductions and statutory rapes from online predators.
> 
> ...


Teenage pregnancies are cool.
I want to be pregnant actually :3c

Also the first time I had sex was in 8th grade or something, but it never got further than a blowjob :V THIS TOPIC MAKES ME TOO DEPRESSED SO I MUST DERAIL IT :B


----------



## Gight (Dec 24, 2009)

Senora Kitty said:


> Wait what is this about protecting the children? Wasn't there someone in 8th grade a few pages back that said they have a mate? What do you think that means? We need to educate the children, not protect them.
> 
> Protecting just makes them ignorant and rebellious. That is when you end up with teenage pregnancies, and the like. This even includes abductions and statutory rapes from online predators.
> 
> ...



Once saw a parent thinking disney movies are to scary because people die in them.
(amazon review.)


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

y such da weird topics?


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

Lol I have no clue >_> I think it is crazy having sex so young >_>


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

P.S. I am a virgin.....


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 24, 2009)

Taylor325 said:


> Lol I have no clue >_> I think it is crazy having sex so young >_>


 Yeah, I'm probably going to be a pedo when I grow up.
I'm already attracted to older people.
Wait, that doesn't work.


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

is not lol   yongens do it all the time


----------



## Senora Kitty (Dec 24, 2009)

Taylor325 said:


> I understand. Personally, I think I protect myself very well =]
> 
> 8th grade mate!!!  Holy snap >_<


Yeah it made me facepalm, and want to go all momma bear on their ass. But it's not my place. That is why we have parents, I hope.


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

Oh, I adults get attracted to me  In fact, I had a 20 year old hit on me in my back yard and always asked if she wanted to go on a walk with me O_O Lol =]


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

ehehehehe


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

But then that 20 year olds "friend" who is my other brothers gf (not the one you know chewie) the one that moved out my brothers house =], and she found out and she became no more friends with the girl. Poor thing, I still have her number though......


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

i woulda tapped dat *wink*


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

ehehehe


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

Lol chewie =] I must make up an uber awesome laugh like that >_>

I also have this one girls number, i got it by totall accident after I tried getting this one girls number at my state track meet, she kept giving me a false number. The second number she gave me turned out to be this girl that works at a bar in my capital city XD


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

hahaha >.> fail


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

^^^^^^thats chewie trying to get more posts than taylor^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Yrr (Dec 24, 2009)

Taylor and chewie, this sort of thing is for PMs or IMs.

Keep it out of FAF pls.


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

when your asleep i will bwuahahah


----------



## Will Frost (Dec 24, 2009)

Yes, I have a girlfriend who's a furry. ^^
We met online of course.


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

That is nice ^_^


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

lol what if it was a 62 year old pervert x.x


----------



## Will Frost (Dec 24, 2009)

Yet she's not, considering I know her IRL.


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

That would be kinda scary


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

>.> id probably find the guy and shoot him
and no i like to chew on random objects


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

But don't most online people talk alot on webcam? Lol XD I can't do thats because taylor has no webcam =[


----------



## Gight (Dec 24, 2009)

Quick question. What is an Irl?


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

Oh that is nice. I chew on certain things, but not much anymore cause I thought it was weird so usually I find something hard and food like to knaw on XD


----------



## Senora Kitty (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm not saying hold your virginity in such a high regard. Just protect yourself from pregnancy, and STDs. 

Pregnancy is NOT fun. You feel like shit for 9 months, and then there is the labor. When you have a 5-6 inch tube driven up your back just to administer something for the pain it is NOT FUN. Then there is the possibility of the baby needing help coming out. They will either take a scalpel and cut the bottom part of the vagina open more, or use "salad spoons" to pull the head out. That often deforms the head for days. You don't want your baby's first picture to look like that, trust me.

I had a friend who I couldn't go to high school with because she got pregnant at a young age and couldn't attend. I miss not being able to go through high school with her.


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

Gight said:


> Quick question. What is an Irl?



IRL means In real life =]


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

Senora Kitty said:


> I'm not saying hold your virginity in such a high regard. Just protect yourself from pregnancy, and STDs.
> 
> Pregnancy is NOT fun. You feel like shit for 9 months, and then there is the labor. When you have a 5-6 inch tube driven up your back just to administer something for the pain it is NOT FUN. Then there is the possibility of the baby needing help coming out. They will either take a scalpel and cut the bottom part of the vagina open more, or use "salad spoons" to pull the head out. That often deforms the head for days. You don't want your baby's first picture to look like that, trust me.
> 
> I had a friend who I couldn't go to high school with because she got pregnant at a young age and couldn't attend. I miss not being able to go through high school with her.



Oh my gosh, that is exactly with my friend. She had to stop coming to school cause she got pregnant at age 15 and the father left her and she had already had 1-2 abortions and so she had this child and she had to get a sea section, idk how to spell that XD But yes, I think she is coming back to school next year though....


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

another 3rd person person x.x


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

wait what? Are you talking about me? I don't do it often >_>


----------



## Senora Kitty (Dec 24, 2009)

Taylor325 said:


> Oh my gosh, that is exactly with my friend. She had to stop coming to school cause she got pregnant at age 15 and the father left her and she had already had 1-2 abortions and so she had this child and she had to get a sea section, idk how to spell that XD But yes, I think she is coming back to school next year though....


C section. Short for Cesarean. It is also called this because the scar that is commonly left behind is C shaped.


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

Okay, thank you my friend =] you have shed light on my subject and I have learned today =]


----------



## Senora Kitty (Dec 24, 2009)

LOL Welcome. Like I said, I believe in education above all else.


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

That is good. I actually like knowledge, except have the stuff they teach in school is just ugh >_> But I love to know things that is not school related knowledge most of the time =]


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 24, 2009)

Senora Kitty said:


> I'm not saying hold your virginity in such a high regard. Just protect yourself from pregnancy, and STDs.
> 
> Pregnancy is NOT fun. You feel like shit for 9 months, and then there is the labor. When you have a 5-6 inch tube driven up your back just to administer something for the pain it is NOT FUN. Then there is the possibility of the baby needing help coming out. They will either take a scalpel and cut the bottom part of the vagina open more, or use "salad spoons" to pull the head out. That often deforms the head for days. You don't want your baby's first picture to look like that, trust me.
> 
> I had a friend who I couldn't go to high school with because she got pregnant at a young age and couldn't attend. I miss not being able to go through high school with her.


Lol.
What about taking care of the little bugger for twenty years afterwards?


----------



## Aurali (Dec 24, 2009)

No, no mate. I has owners though


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

Aurali said:


> No, no mate. I has owners though



Owners? That must...be.. interesting. I don't think I could imagine myself as a toy for a master or pet. It would feel weird for me XD


----------



## Aurali (Dec 24, 2009)

Taylor325 said:


> Owners? That must...be.. interesting. I don't think I could imagine myself as a toy for a master or pet. It would feel weird for me XD



honestly...  FAF is the only place I've been that has a problem with it..
this is seriously like the christianity of the furry fandom XD


----------



## Yrr (Dec 24, 2009)

Aurali said:


> honestly... FAF is the only place I've been that has a problem with it..
> this is seriously like the christianity of the furry fandom XD


 Are you a slave or something?


----------



## Aurali (Dec 24, 2009)

Yrr said:


> Are you a slave or something?



think Pet.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 24, 2009)

if you have even a slight masochist/bondage bent, there's nothing better than having someone around who'll drop excuses to tie you up and flog you right there you couldn't think up on your best day. also christmas tends to bring out the best in bondage artists.

oh yeah now i remember what i was originally gonna add. with Obama being the president, i suppose we oughtta change it to Czarian birth shouldnt we.


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

Aurali said:


> think Pet.



I don't think its weird. None the least. I am glad for you. I am just saying I don't think I could see myself in that kind of a situation and relationship with someone.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 24, 2009)

Taylor325 said:


> I don't think its weird. None the least. I am glad for you. I am just saying I don't think I could see myself in that kind of a situation and relationship with someone.


 I should've given it a shot when Aurali offered me the opportunity. But now she has this, so.
Oh, well.


----------



## Aden (Dec 24, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> I should've given it a shot when Aurali offered me the opportunity. But now she has this, so.
> Oh, well.



Hahaha oh my god

Just the chatroom interactions alone would have been so entertaining


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 24, 2009)

Aurali said:


> honestly...  FAF is the only place I've been that has a problem with it..
> *this is seriously like the christianity of the furry fandom XD*



Can I be the pope? I'm pretty sure I hate the most things :V .


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 24, 2009)

Aden said:


> Hahaha oh my god
> 
> Just the chatroom interactions alone would have been so entertaining


 Yeah, I want Skittle on IRC D:


----------



## Ben (Dec 24, 2009)

Aurali said:


> honestly...  FAF is the only place I've been that has a problem with it..
> this is seriously like the christianity of the furry fandom XD



Yes, because taking issue with a relationship built around the idea of inequality (not to even touch on the polygamy aspect) is so kooky and irrational. Such a bunch of bible thumpers we are, hoo boy!


----------



## Jelly (Dec 24, 2009)

Ben said:


> Yes, because taking issue with a relationship built around the idea of inequality (not to even touch on the polygamy aspect) is so kooky and irrational. Such a bunch of bible thumpers we are, hoo boy!



back off on polygamy
but yeah
slave/master relationships weird me out
like goreans man
jesus christ
fucking
goreans


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 24, 2009)

it's not really about inequality. there's certain boundaries that have to be respected that would never be there in a truly abusive relationship, and people's reasons/motivations in such relationships are totally different.


----------



## Telnac (Dec 24, 2009)

Senora Kitty said:


> Pregnancy is NOT fun. You feel like shit for 9 months, and then there is the labor. When you have a 5-6 inch tube driven up your back just to administer something for the pain it is NOT FUN. Then there is the possibility of the baby needing help coming out. They will either take a scalpel and cut the bottom part of the vagina open more, or use "salad spoons" to pull the head out. That often deforms the head for days. You don't want your baby's first picture to look like that, trust me.


Scalpel? When my son was born, they cut my ex-wife from playground to sewage disposal, with a pair is _*scissors!*_ It took a full year for it to heal right.

And yes, that means I didn't get any that year.  

As for the head being deformed, that happens in all vaginal births.  To get something the size of a grapefruit through an opening the side of a lemon, the skull plates (which aren't sealed together like they are for kids & adults) slide across each other to compress the head and stretch it out.  That's why in all pics of newborns who've been through vaginal delivery (and even many who went through C-section, since the fetus' head is crammed in there even before delivery happens), the baby more resembles Grandpa Simpson than it does Mom or Dad.

That every baby doesn't get terminal brain damage from delivery is a bleedin' miracle, if you ask me!

Sorry for the OT diversion, just had to comment.  Please continue the parade of lonely, broken hearts.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 24, 2009)

OWNER OF A LONELY HEART!!!!
OWNER OF A LONELY HEART!!!!
MUCH BETTER THAN THE OWNER OF A BROKEN HEART!!!!
ALSO FUCK THE FUCKING MODERATION STAFF IN THE EYES WITH A CERAMIC DILDO SHAPED LIKE PINHEAD FOR NOT TAKING ME OFF MODERATION YET!!!!


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Dec 24, 2009)

PBR is the only girlfriend I need.
YEE-HAW, lol.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Dec 25, 2009)

Still searching for a Furry mate >.>*


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Dec 25, 2009)

Senora Kitty said:


> I'm not saying hold your virginity in such a high regard. Just protect yourself from pregnancy, and STDs.
> 
> Pregnancy is NOT fun. You feel like shit for 9 months, and then there is the labor. When you have a 5-6 inch tube driven up your back just to administer something for the pain it is NOT FUN. Then there is the possibility of the baby needing help coming out. They will either take a scalpel and cut the bottom part of the vagina open more, or use "salad spoons" to pull the head out. That often deforms the head for days. You don't want your baby's first picture to look like that, trust me.
> 
> I had a friend who I couldn't go to high school with because she got pregnant at a young age and couldn't attend. I miss not being able to go through high school with her.



Which would be precisely why this pup got the snip... couldn't put anyone through that.  Besides, cant say I've ever really wanted pups.. if ya catch my drift.


----------



## Telnac (Dec 25, 2009)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Which would be precisely why this pup got the snip... couldn't put anyone through that.  Besides, cant say I've ever really wanted pups.. if ya catch my drift.


Wow, now THAT'S commitment.  There are plenty of people I know who never want to have kids, but would never go that far.

Me, I just wish they could give you a pill that 100% turned that damned desire OFF until you're ready to go on the prowl for a mate.  That'd be nice.  I'm not looking for a mate.  I don't _*want*_ a mate.  But I still have the desire to mate.  WTF?


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Dec 25, 2009)

My mate got on tonight. Even with everyone around they said it was ok. After a 2 week cut off from net they allowed him back on. Christmas miracle  YAY YAY IAM SO HAPPY!


----------



## Jelly (Dec 25, 2009)

god is my mate
:4lyfe:


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Dec 25, 2009)

I really wish I could be with my beth right now.


----------



## REDnico (Dec 25, 2009)

Taylor325 said:


> But don't most online people talk alot on webcam? Lol XD I can't do thats because taylor has no webcam =[



why does taylor talk in 3rd person so much?  Nico doesn't understand.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 25, 2009)

REDnico said:


> why does taylor talk in 3rd person so much?  Nico doesn't understand.



Severe head trauma :V ?


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 25, 2009)

REDnico said:


> why does taylor talk in 3rd person so much?  Nico doesn't understand.



Lol but I dont? XD


----------



## FoxPhantom (Dec 25, 2009)

nope, and I don't planing on getting married.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 25, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> god is my mate
> :4lyfe:


Size queen :V


----------



## Senora Kitty (Dec 25, 2009)

Telnac said:


> Wow, now THAT'S commitment.  There are plenty of people I know who never want to have kids, but would never go that far.
> 
> Me, I just wish they could give you a pill that 100% turned that damned desire OFF until you're ready to go on the prowl for a mate.  That'd be nice.  I'm not looking for a mate.  I don't _*want*_ a mate.  But I still have the desire to mate.  WTF?


I did something not as drastic as snipping, but it is just as effective. Mirena IUD FTW! I used to dream of a pill like that, but the IUD is the closest thing.

It wasn't until I had this little monster in me for a few months that I came to the conclusion that I would not mind having a litter. But there is only one person I would want them with. Interesting, how you guys and I are similar in thought but take different approaches.


----------



## uryu788 (Dec 25, 2009)

no, doubt ill be getting one anytime soon


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Dec 25, 2009)

uryu788 said:


> no, doubt ill be getting one anytime soon


 

Yeah, I don't have much luck in the mate department either.


----------



## Dregna (Dec 25, 2009)

Nope and I am not looking for it actually. Because I have a bad experience about losting something or pets that I really love. It makes me hurt a lot and then I realized that "the more love and bond I have, the more pain I will get in the end" T-T

So I can give a relationship to anyone just being friends, buddy or closest friends.


----------



## Telnac (Dec 25, 2009)

Senora Kitty said:


> I did something not as drastic as snipping, but it is just as effective. Mirena IUD FTW! I used to dream of a pill like that, but the IUD is the closest thing.
> 
> It wasn't until I had this little monster in me for a few months that I came to the conclusion that I would not mind having a litter. But there is only one person I would want them with. Interesting, how you guys and I are similar in thought but take different approaches.


At least your approach isn't irreversible.  (Yes, getting snipped can be reversed, but it's expensive and not all that effective.)


----------



## Skywolfe (Dec 26, 2009)

of course


----------



## illogicaltomb (Dec 26, 2009)

Yes I have a boyfriend I get to be with him for new years I'm so excited


----------



## Senora Kitty (Dec 26, 2009)

Telnac said:


> At least your approach isn't irreversible.  (Yes, getting snipped can be reversed, but it's expensive and not all that effective.)


They only do tube tying for females after they've had children. I wouldn't want to ask my partner to get snipped if I could take care of the breeding problem myself. It just wouldn't be fair.


----------



## Mojotaian (Dec 26, 2009)

Senora Kitty said:


> They only do tube tying for females after they've had children. I wouldn't want to ask my partner to get snipped if I could take care of the breeding problem myself. It just wouldn't be fair.


 
It's dependant on the circumstances...

if not that... the general selfishness of an individual... isn't male easier?


----------



## FluffMouse (Dec 26, 2009)

Aurali said:


> No, no mate. I has owners though



My mate IS my owner. I'm a pet too. :>
It's not because we're furries either.. he's big into the kink community,
and poly and he's always wanted his primary to also be his pet, and I was happy to oblige.

Yes, I backlogged some. >> Sue me.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Dec 26, 2009)

Telnac said:


> Wow, now THAT'S commitment.  There are plenty of people I know who never want to have kids, but would never go that far.
> 
> Me, I just wish they could give you a pill that 100% turned that damned desire OFF until you're ready to go on the prowl for a mate.  That'd be nice.  I'm not looking for a mate.  I don't _*want*_ a mate.  But I still have the desire to mate.  WTF?




Which be a more subtle part of my reasoning for getting snipped, only that tisn't that I don't seek a mate.. more so that I'm too damn shy and afraid to get involved as I tend to develop attachment once mated.  Been hurt too often in the past, the snipping was not only a choice but a precaution.  Still, the desire to mate is there... wouldn't be alive if it wasn't, I guess.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 26, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> My mate IS my owner. I'm a pet too. :>
> It's not because we're furries either.. he's big into the kink community,
> and poly and he's always wanted his primary to also be his pet, and I was happy to oblige.
> 
> Yes, I backlogged some. >> Sue me.



Polygamous or polyamorous :V ?

Poly seems like a terrible abbreviation because it doesn't make it clear which of the above is being referred to, and there's an enormous difference :V .


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 26, 2009)

I have a whatever the hell Rigor is


She's lovely


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Dec 26, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Polygamous or polyamorous :V ?
> 
> Poly seems like a terrible abbreviation because it doesn't make it clear which of the above is being referred to, and there's an enormous difference :V .




Assuming he means _*polyamorous*_, since seemingly referring to a multiple mate relationship. Essentially.. a relationship either in two to four, where partners share amongst the group.. if you take my meaning.


----------



## SexyRedFoxxy (Dec 26, 2009)

Yush I have a fiance. We met surprisingly over Runescape. *coughs* But we met and now we are so in love and planning to get married within a year!


----------



## Jelly (Dec 26, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I have a whatever the hell Rigor is
> 
> 
> She's lovely



shes your sugar booger
:')


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 26, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I have a whatever the hell Rigor is


"Suicide buddy with benefits", perhaps? Or "lesser half"?



> She's lovely


Aww, thank you :3c
You're the best, though.


----------



## Ben (Dec 26, 2009)

chewie said:


> lolz funny post is funny



No, really. Stop posting.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 26, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> shes your sugar booger
> :')


Yus


My honey bear sugar pie


----------



## Senora Kitty (Dec 26, 2009)

Simi-final update. The Wolf and myself have come to an unspoken agreement. We are keeping things private and online for now. We both share the desire to be with one another. Things are still being worked out on his end but they may come to a settlement soon. 

So unofficially I do have a mate. I don't consider things official until friends and family are notified about relationships.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Dec 26, 2009)

Senora Kitty said:


> Simi-final update. The Wolf and myself have come to an unspoken agreement. We are keeping things private and online for now. We both share the desire to be with one another. Things are still being worked out on his end but they may come to a settlement soon.
> 
> So unofficially I do have a mate. I don't consider things official until friends and family are notified about relationships.




Many a wolf like that.. worry not, things will work out in time most likely.  We aren't always the quickest to be as open as others may be.  Not sure about your mate, but I'm not necessarily one to openly share my den.. am somewhat territorial by nature.


----------



## Lazydabear (Dec 27, 2009)

No, I am single.


----------



## Ben (Dec 27, 2009)

Internet dating is stupid, and you're all stupid for doing it. Like really, I highly doubt the majority of you will ever form meaningful connections with these people, since the medium of text is in no way representative of a real relationship.

Also, cut it out with that "mate" shit. None of you are Australian, and Australians certainly do not put their penises in their mates, even when they're shitfaced to hell.

Sillies, the lot of you. :V


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 27, 2009)

Ben said:


> Internet dating is stupid, and you're all stupid for doing it. Like really, I highly doubt the majority of you will ever form meaningful connections with these people, since the medium of text is in no way representative of a real relationship.
> 
> Also, cut it out with that "mate" shit. None of you are Australian, and Australians certainly do not put their penises in their mates, even when they're shitfaced to hell.
> 
> Sillies, the lot of you. :V



you're just jealous


----------



## Aurali (Dec 27, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> you're just jealous



No, Ben's just playing hero...


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 27, 2009)

BUT BEN I LOOOOVE YOUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Mojotaian (Dec 27, 2009)

Ben said:


> Internet dating is stupid, and you're all stupid for doing it. Like really, I highly doubt the majority of you will ever form meaningful connections with these people, since the medium of text is in no way representative of a real relationship.
> 
> Also, cut it out with that "mate" shit. None of you are Australian, and Australians certainly do not put their penises in their mates, even when they're shitfaced to hell.
> 
> Sillies, the lot of you. :V


 
Excuse me? I'm Australian thanks much!
Don't insult it until you try it. But I do agree with you, for what I think, 'net dating is not for me.
And kid, these people are furries, they can call their significant other what they like.


----------



## Lambzie (Dec 27, 2009)

Im singal at the moment




Ben said:


> Also, cut it out with that "mate" shit. None of you are Australian, and Australians certainly do not put their penises in their mates, even when they're shitfaced to hell.
> 
> Sillies, the lot of you. :V


Mate I'm a true blue auzzie


----------



## Trevfox (Dec 27, 2009)

Taylor325 said:


> P.S. I am a virgin.....


 
Wanna not be a virgin?  P.S. I am hitting on you


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Dec 27, 2009)

I am currently single


----------



## Ben (Dec 27, 2009)

Mojotaian said:


> And kid, these people are furries, they can call their significant other what they like.



Well obviously. I just think it sounds ridiculous. :V


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Dec 27, 2009)

I feel bad for having a crush on a friend of mine >.<* I'm single and he is to, but I still feel really bad.


----------



## Ben (Dec 27, 2009)

MeisuWeasel said:


> I feel bad for having a crush on a friend of mine >.<* I'm single and he is to, but I still feel really bad.



Is this is a friend that you have over the internet? Because unless you've talked to him over the phone or on Skype a lot, those feelings are most defenitely ingenuine. People may be more willing to talk about personal issues over an impersonal medium (text), but believe me, it's a horrible representation of what a person is actually like.

Not necessarily attacking you or anything, just pointing this out since I feel as though a lot of furries fail to understand this, and only end up setting themselves up for disaster later down the road. So, if this post doesn't apply to you, just disregard it. :V


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 27, 2009)

Ben said:


> Is this is a friend that you have over the internet? Because unless you've talked to him over the phone or on Skype a lot, those feelings are most defenitely ingenuine. People may be more willing to talk about personal issues over an impersonal medium (text), but believe me, it's a horrible representation of what a person is actually like.
> 
> Not necessarily attacking you or anything, just pointing this out since I feel as though a lot of furries fail to understand this, and only end up setting themselves up for disaster later down the road. So, if this post doesn't apply to you, just disregard it. :V


 ben let's skype


----------



## Ben (Dec 27, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> ben let's skype



Considering I've actually known you for several years, that would probably be quite interesting. Can not tell if joking. \o/


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 27, 2009)

Ben said:


> Considering I've actually known you for several years, that would probably be quite interesting. Can not tell if joking. \o/


Yeah, joking for now. I don't have a mic atm.
But I'm gonna buy a new one pretty soon. Maybe then I'll reconsider.

also WE NEED TO FIND SOMETHNG TO TALK ABOUT ELSE IT WILL BE AWKWARD


----------



## Ben (Dec 27, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> also WE NEED TO FIND SOMETHNG TO TALK ABOUT ELSE IT WILL BE AWKWARD



Something tells me you would be the only one with this problem. :V


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 27, 2009)

Ben said:


> Something tells me you would be the only one with this problem. :V


 ...


----------



## MayDay (Dec 27, 2009)

MeisuWeasel said:


> I feel bad for having a crush on a friend of mine >.<* I'm single and he is to, but I still feel really bad.



Try telling him?
For all you know, the feelings are mutual. 

'Course, the risk is that should you break-up afterwards, it's awkward to remain friends.


----------



## Geek (Dec 27, 2009)

MeisuWeasel said:


> I feel bad for having a crush on a friend of mine >.<* I'm single and he is to, but I still feel really bad.



I'm a single godless good looking coyote, I'm very athletic and quite wealthy, I'm a very independent person... I can cook healthy food. I'm very friendly, happy and mature. I help people financially and psychologically. I'm rational but I'm also fun.

You have my Skype.


----------



## Ben (Dec 27, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> you're just jealous



Believe me, I don't think anyone can think of a good reason to be jealous of e-luvins. :V


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 27, 2009)

Ben said:


> Believe me, I don't think anyone can think of a good reason to be jealous of e-luvins. :V



Your fursona has really sexy eyes. Will you be my mate?


----------



## Ben (Dec 27, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Your fursona has really sexy eyes. Will you be my mate?



Baby I'm gonna yiff you so hard you'll be soundin' like a worn out ostrich by the time I'm done with you


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 27, 2009)

Ben said:


> Baby I'm gonna yiff you so hard you'll be soundin' like a worn out ostrich by the time I'm done with you



o murr









ostriches


----------



## Ben (Dec 27, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> oscritches



I believe this is what you meant to say good sir


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 27, 2009)

Geek said:


> You have my Skype.


And my drill.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 27, 2009)

Ben said:


> I believe this is what you meant to say good sir



Yes I should have said that. But the moment has passed and it would just look awkward if I said it now, so I'll just have to live with the failure.



Ben said:


> oscritches



RAWR :3


----------



## MayDay (Dec 28, 2009)

Geek said:


> I'm a single godless good looking coyote, I'm very athletic and quite wealthy, I'm a very independent person... I can cook healthy food. I'm very friendly, happy and mature. I help people financially and psychologically. I'm rational but I'm also fun.
> 
> You have my Skype.



...Holy shit...
If I were a chick, I'd totally date you. Unless you happen to be gay... *winks*

Sadly I'm single. There's a girl at school who's dropping me hints I think...but I rather remain single. I shudder at commitment.


----------



## Mentova (Dec 28, 2009)

No I don't, and what am I the only one who thinks this is an odd question to ask?


----------



## Hierientzal (Dec 28, 2009)

Being alone is where the fun is!


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

No, but I do have someone in mind...


----------



## Morroke (Dec 28, 2009)

Ratte said:


> No, but I do have someone in mind...



You can't date yourself Ratte.


----------



## Catte (Dec 28, 2009)

Ratte said:


> No, but I do have someone in mind...



I wonder who that could be..


----------



## Aden (Dec 28, 2009)

Ratte said:


> No, but I do have someone in mind...



Ratte no, I'm taken |:c


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

Morroke said:


> You can't date yourself Ratte.



Not whom I had in mind x3



Drakea said:


> I wonder who that could be..



;3


----------



## chewie (Dec 28, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Not whom I had in mind x3
> 
> 
> 
> ;3


hands dont count either :3


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 28, 2009)

Aw you got me all curious now Ratte


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

chewie said:


> hands dont count either :3



I'm not you.



Shenzebo said:


> Aw you got me all curious now Ratte



x3


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 28, 2009)

Ratte said:


> x3


Did you block me on YIM? I can never see if you're online. :<


----------



## Mentova (Dec 28, 2009)

chewie said:


> hands dont count either :3



For you they do. You won't get much more then that. Name her Pamela Handerson!


----------



## chewie (Dec 28, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I'm not you.
> 
> 
> 
> x3


lol that was mean their names are molly and paul ;3


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Did you block me on YIM? I can never see if you're online. :<



I don't think I did.

I'll check though.

awaiting confirmation.


----------



## Aurali (Dec 28, 2009)

Ratte said:


> No, but I do have someone in mind...



*laughs* ya know.. that someone likes you back, but has to have a bit more time...

Also, yes.. I'm glad you do like someone.

Shen don't worry, this someone will treat her right I'm sure of it.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

Aurali said:


> *laughs* ya know.. that someone likes you back, but has to have a bit more time...
> 
> Also, yes.. I'm glad you do like someone.
> 
> Shen don't worry, this someone will treat her right I'm sure of it.



:|


----------



## Catte (Dec 28, 2009)

Aurali said:


> *laughs* ya know.. that someone likes you back, but has to have a bit more time...
> 
> Also, yes.. I'm glad you do like someone.
> 
> Shen don't worry, this someone will treat her right I'm sure of it.



speak for yourself :3c


----------



## Aurali (Dec 28, 2009)

Ratte said:


> :|



No, not :|
Just stay with them Ally.. I'm sure you'll get them to make the jump.



Drakea said:


> speak for yourself :3c


um... no I'd make a horrible mate.. I'm submissive and whiney and I'm always trying to push and test things..


----------



## Mentova (Dec 28, 2009)

Ratte said:


> :|



 You mean , which is obviously the superior smiley, just look at those fucking sunglasses. GOD DAMN!


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

Aurali said:


> No, not :|
> Just stay with them Ally.. I'm sure you'll get them to make the jump.



.-.


----------



## chewie (Dec 28, 2009)

Ratte said:


> .-.


hahahhahhahha ur feet dont count either!


----------



## Aurali (Dec 28, 2009)

chewie said:


> hahahhahhahha ur feet dont count either!


Get bent.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

chewie said:


> hahahhahhahha ur feet dont count either!



How do feet massage/stimulate vagina

:|

also wow this thread got popular, wtf.


----------



## Morroke (Dec 28, 2009)

chewie said:


> hahahhahhahha ur feet dont count either!



I see the stupid truck made a 'special' delivery today.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 28, 2009)

I just hope you find someone good for you Ratte.


Because I'm not good for anyone. >.>


----------



## chewie (Dec 28, 2009)

lol i didnt know ratte is a girl


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

Morroke said:


> I see the stupid truck made a 'special' delivery today.



Bahaha x3



Shenzebo said:


> I just hope you find someone good for you Ratte.
> 
> 
> Because I'm not good for anyone. >.>



Lies and slander.


----------



## Aurali (Dec 28, 2009)

chewie said:


> lol i didnt know ratte is a girl



well that's because you don't think


----------



## chewie (Dec 28, 2009)

rofl


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 28, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Lies and slander.


It's true though. I make people worse.

Trufax.


----------



## Mentova (Dec 28, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> It's true though. I make people worse.
> 
> Trufax.


Emo post is emo. Seriously cheer up dude.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

Aurali said:


> well that's because you don't think



:V

Well I don't sound like one either, so



Shenzebo said:


> It's true though. I make people worse.
> 
> Trufax.



nope


----------



## chewie (Dec 28, 2009)

<3 ratte


----------



## Catte (Dec 28, 2009)

loling


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 28, 2009)

Dio is awesome. said:


> Emo post is emo. Seriously cheer up dude.


It's not emo, it's just true.

Like the fact that everything you love will die. Trufax.


Ratte said:


> nope


yes indeed


----------



## Aurali (Dec 28, 2009)

Ratte said:


> :V
> 
> Well I don't sound like one either, so



you're tran sweetheart. I don't sound male but meh..


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

Drakea said:


> loling



<3



Shenzebo said:


> It's not emo, it's just true.
> 
> Like the fact that everything you love will die. Trufax.
> 
> yes indeed



nononono

also go on msn my yim sucks



Aurali said:


> you're tran sweetheart. I don't sound male but meh..



uh


----------



## Mentova (Dec 28, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> It's not emo, it's just true.
> 
> Like the fact that everything you love will die. Trufax.
> 
> yes indeed



Dude if some of the weirdos on this forum can find a boyfriend/girlfriend I'm sure you'll find someone.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 28, 2009)

Ratte said:


> nononono
> 
> also go on msn my yim sucks


Yes ma'am 


Dio is awesome. said:


> Dude if some of the weirdos on this forum can find a boyfriend/girlfriend I'm sure you'll find someone.


I mean I have a girlfriend

I'm just terrible for them

But they know it


----------



## Catte (Dec 28, 2009)

Ratte said:


> <3


<3


----------



## Mentova (Dec 28, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Yes ma'am
> 
> I mean I have a girlfriend
> 
> ...


Then be better. At least you got that far.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I mean I have a girlfriend
> 
> I'm just terrible for them
> 
> But they know it



nonono



Drakea said:


> <3



:3 <3


----------



## chewie (Dec 28, 2009)

Ratte said:


> nonono
> 
> 
> 
> :3 <3


<3 <3 ratte call me plz 911


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

chewie said:


> <3 <3 ratte call me plz 911



wat


----------



## Mentova (Dec 28, 2009)

chewie said:


> <3 <3 ratte call me plz 911


Go. Away.


----------



## chewie (Dec 28, 2009)

no lol *pokes at ratte* call me!


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

chewie said:


> no lol *pokes at ratte* call me!



<:/


----------



## chewie (Dec 28, 2009)

Ratte said:


> <:/


<3 u


----------



## Catte (Dec 28, 2009)

chewie said:


> no lol *pokes at ratte* call me!



are you like, nine.

or of an age somewhat near that


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

Drakea said:


> are you like, nine.
> 
> or of an age somewhat near that



cattehelp


----------



## Catte (Dec 28, 2009)

Ratte said:


> cattehelp


I don't know how to fight stupid


----------



## Aden (Dec 28, 2009)

chewie said:


> <3 u



Stop posting.


----------



## chewie (Dec 28, 2009)

:/ you guys are mean


----------



## Aden (Dec 28, 2009)

chewie said:


> :/ you guys are mean



We are definitely trolls amirite


----------



## Catte (Dec 28, 2009)

chewie said:


> :/ you guys are mean


successful trolls are successful

etc


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 28, 2009)

Whoa, what?

Also the answer is still no to the topic.


----------



## Morroke (Dec 28, 2009)

chewie said:


> :/ you guys are mean



Only because you're retarded.

And it's not mean, it's truth.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

Drakea said:


> I don't know how to fight stupid



use floof
use covet to get nugget
???
get 5000 more yen than would have originally obtained


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 28, 2009)

To answer the original question, I do have a mate. We're the bane of society.


----------



## Catte (Dec 28, 2009)

Ratte said:


> use floof
> use covet to get nugget
> ???
> get 5000 more yen than would have originally obtained



lol'd

-is apparently a pokeman now-

:3c


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

Drakea said:


> lol'd
> 
> -is apparently a pokeman now-
> 
> :3c



-rare candy, luxury ball, etc-
:3c


----------



## Catte (Dec 28, 2009)

Ratte said:


> -rare candy, luxury ball, etc-
> :3c


-pampered and spoiled-
:3c


----------



## Mentova (Dec 28, 2009)

I don't even know what's going on in here anymore so all I'm gunna say is yiff.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

Drakea said:


> -pampered and spoiled-
> :3c



<3


----------



## Catte (Dec 28, 2009)

Ratte said:


> <3


<3


----------



## chewie (Dec 28, 2009)

yiff is fun but only if u use a condom


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

chewie said:


> yiff is fun but only if u use a condom



>:/


----------



## Catte (Dec 28, 2009)

chewie said:


> yiff is fun but only if u use a condom


...
ugh


----------



## chewie (Dec 28, 2009)

what you dont want weird ass breeds running around do you?


----------



## Catte (Dec 28, 2009)

chewie said:


> what you dont want weird ass breeds running around do you?



Okay, let me make a second guess.

five, you are five


----------



## Mentova (Dec 28, 2009)

chewie said:


> what you dont want weird ass breeds running around do you?


Not like you'll ever get the chance to make one anyway.


----------



## chewie (Dec 28, 2009)

damn your good at age guessing


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

chewie said:


> what you dont want weird ass breeds running around do you?



We're all people, but okay.

Also, lol, catteguhn.

no kids for me, kthx.


----------



## chewie (Dec 28, 2009)

Dio is awesome. said:


> Not like you'll ever get the chance to make one anyway.


neither will you=/


----------



## Aden (Dec 28, 2009)

Aden said:


> Stop posting.



^


----------



## chewie (Dec 28, 2009)

kid r awesome other than them wanting something every 10 mins


----------



## imdmb (Dec 28, 2009)

unfortunatly i dont have any love in my life anymore


----------



## Morroke (Dec 28, 2009)

chewie said:


> kid r awesome other than them wanting something every 10 mins



You would know, unless your parents already sold you and you're posting from the bearded lady's laptop.


----------



## Aden (Dec 28, 2009)

chewie said:


> kid r awesome other than them wanting something every 10 mins





Aden said:


> Stop posting.



^ ^ ^


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

chewie said:


> kid r awesome other than them wanting something every 10 mins



No.

I fucking hate kids.


----------



## chewie (Dec 28, 2009)

lol why do you hate them


----------



## Aden (Dec 28, 2009)

chewie said:


> lol why do you hate them



http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?p=1429876#post1429876


----------



## Mentova (Dec 28, 2009)

chewie said:


> lol why do you hate them


Kids suck and never leave you alone.


----------



## chewie (Dec 28, 2009)

yeah true ..


----------



## Mentova (Dec 28, 2009)

chewie said:


> yeah true ..


You suck and never leave this forum alone. See any connections there?


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

chewie said:


> lol why do you hate them



Annoying, selfish and maniacal little deviants that love to be little sick and wanting shits that cost more than they're worth.


----------



## Catte (Dec 28, 2009)

Aden said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?p=1429876#post1429876


I do believe your message is going to remain unheard, Aden.

.-.


----------



## chewie (Dec 28, 2009)

but kids can be funny too when they hurt themselves


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 28, 2009)

The only kids you are supposed to love are your own, but that doesn't mean you have to like them.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

chewie said:


> but kids can be funny too when they hurt themselves



crying and giving me migraines =/= funny



Xipoid said:


> The only kids you are supposed to love are your own, but that doesn't mean you have to like them.



ilu xipoid


----------



## chewie (Dec 28, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> The only kids you are supposed to love are your own, but that doesn't mean you have to like them.


that is very true lol


----------



## Mentova (Dec 28, 2009)

chewie said:


> that is very true lol


You know what else is very true? That you need to stop posting.


----------



## Catte (Dec 28, 2009)

Dio is awesome. said:


> You know what else is very true? That you need to stop posting.


seconded


----------



## chewie (Dec 28, 2009)

wow they are priceless though


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 28, 2009)

Drakea said:


> seconded


thirded


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 28, 2009)

Ratte said:


> ilu xipoid



Just like your own kids.


----------



## chewie (Dec 28, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> thirded


um no tard thirdly


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> Just like your own kids.



but I don't have kids

(thankfully)


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 28, 2009)

chewie said:


> um no tard thirdly


Haha


stop


----------



## Catte (Dec 28, 2009)

chewie said:


> um no tard thirdly


I just faggiggled

ask ratte, she heard me


----------



## chewie (Dec 28, 2009)

i foresee your future you have 1 girl and 2 boys


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 28, 2009)

Ratte said:


> but I don't have kids
> 
> (thankfully)




Oh. Well... I suddenly feel very alone.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

chewie said:


> i foresee your future you have 1 girl and 2 boys



I forsee you being banned.


----------



## Catte (Dec 28, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> Oh. Well... I suddenly feel very alone.


Don't worry that's what the kids are for.

:3c



			
				Ratte said:
			
		

> I forsee you being banned.


<3


----------



## chewie (Dec 28, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I forsee you being banned.


edited and i shall leave now


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 28, 2009)

Drakea said:


> Don't worry that's what the kids are for.
> 
> :3c



Oddly, I hate kids.


----------



## Catte (Dec 28, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> Oddly, I hate kids.


You're not alone on that.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

Drakea said:


> <3



<3


----------



## Catte (Dec 28, 2009)

Ratte said:


> <3


<3


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

Drakea said:


> <3



ilu catte


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 28, 2009)

Drakea said:


> You're not alone on that.



Everyone hates kids, they're awful :V .


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Everyone hates kids, they're awful :V .



^


----------



## Ben (Dec 28, 2009)

chewie said:
			
		

> :/ you guys are mean



Does that mean you'll stop posting then

Because if it does, then this shall be a truly glorious day


----------



## Mojotaian (Dec 28, 2009)

Everywhere I look, chewie is being told to shut up... mind elaborating there?


----------



## Morroke (Dec 28, 2009)

Mojotaian said:


> Everywhere I look, chewie is being told to shut up... mind elaborating there?



This was chewie's step by step plan for being at FAF.

1. Beg for free arts
2. Get free arts, post retarded things to make 8 year olds giggle (ae; himself)
3. Poast moar retarded things, spam, be an idiot, touch self while reading threads, get yelled at and told to stfu.
4. ????
5. Profit!


----------



## Mojotaian (Dec 28, 2009)

Morroke said:


> This was chewie's step by step plan for being at FAF.
> 
> *1. Beg for free arts*
> *2. Get free arts, post retarded things to make 8 year olds giggle (ae; himself)*
> ...


 
*Even though it's broad, it's enough...*
_What..._
Just the sake of giving an extra 2 reasons?


----------



## Morroke (Dec 28, 2009)

Mojotaian said:


> *Even though it's broad, it's enough...*
> _What..._
> Just the sake of giving an extra 2 reasons?



Oh my.

Welcome to the internet.


----------



## Mojotaian (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks... 

Just for the record, I was being sincere...


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 28, 2009)

No way is Chewie going to be banned. He never raises a valid point, and doesn't insult those who deserve it. He'll be here forever.


----------



## Ben (Dec 28, 2009)

Mojotaian said:


> Everywhere I look, chewie is being told to shut up... mind elaborating there?



All you really have to do his read his posts to understand. It's not calculus or anything.


----------



## TheHowlingDragon (Dec 28, 2009)

hello all just wanted to say when it comes to mates im an EPIC FAIL...


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 28, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> Oddly, I hate kids.


 God dammit Xipoid how old are you.


----------



## Gight (Dec 28, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Everyone hates kids, they're awful :V .



Not all of them.


----------



## TheHowlingDragon (Dec 28, 2009)

Gight said:


> Not all of them.


 

Agreed


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 28, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> God dammit Xipoid how old are you.



I don't know. 15? 16?


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 28, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> I don't know. 15? 16?


Oh.
Thought you were a mom for a minute.

Are really god dammit, you make the whole world feel retarded, up there from your glorious teenage years.


----------



## TheHowlingDragon (Dec 28, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> I don't know. 15? 16?


 
now i feel old!!


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 28, 2009)

TheHowlingDragon said:


> now i feel old!!


 Holy shit I'm 15-16.


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 28, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Oh.
> Thought you were a mom for a minute.



You would be a pretty cool kid to have, at least by merit of not being normal. The average is mundane, and I know for a fact I would hate my children if they were mundane. So you can be assured I wouldn't _completely _hate you if you were my child. Just mostly.




TheHowlingDragon said:


> now i feel old!!



Tell me about it.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Dec 28, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Annoying, selfish and maniacal little deviants that love to be little sick and wanting shits that cost more than they're worth.




Precisely the reason for having her, as a daughter instead.


----------



## TheHowlingDragon (Dec 28, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Holy shit I'm 15-16.


 
22 yrs old here.


----------



## Ben (Dec 28, 2009)

TheHowlingDragon said:


> hello all just wanted to say when it comes to mates im an EPIC FAIL...



Oh, how the internet has corrupted our diction.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 28, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> You would be a pretty cool kid to have, at least by merit of not being normal. The average is mundane, and I know for a fact I would hate my children if they were mundane. So you can be assured I wouldn't _completely _hate you if you were my child. Just mostly.


 You'd be a pretty cool mother too. But I'd still hate you mostly.
You know. Because I'm supposed to hate my parents and stuff.


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 28, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> You'd be a pretty cool mother too. But I'd still hate you mostly.
> You know. Because I'm supposed to hate my parents and stuff.




I'd be your dad but don't tell anyone.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 28, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> I'd be your dad but don't tell anyone.


 Okay uh.
PM me and we can have the creepiest roleplay yet.


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 28, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Okay uh.
> PM me and we can have the creepiest roleplay yet.



I am already both aroused and ashamed.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Precisely the reason for having her, as a daughter instead.



Smart choice.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 28, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> I am already both aroused and ashamed.


 My inbox is empty :c


----------



## Ben (Dec 28, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> My inbox is empty :c



Francis, quit being a creep. :V


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 28, 2009)

Ben said:


> Francis, quit being a creep. :V


 You have no idea about the things I wanted to do to you Ben.


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 28, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> My inbox is empty :c




No it's not.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 28, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> No it's not.


 It was when I posted this, quit trying to look like the nice guy >:c


----------



## Ben (Dec 28, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> You have no idea about the things I wanted to do to you Ben.



I am almost hoping that these things were violent and not sexual.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 28, 2009)

Ben said:


> I am almost hoping that these things were violent and not sexual.


 why so much dissociation :3c


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 28, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> It was when I posted this, quit trying to look like the nice guy >:c




I do what I want, god damn it.


----------



## Ben (Dec 28, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> why so much dissociation :3c



Well okay, then I hope they contained no sexual component. But I guess that's kind of been ruled out by this point. \o/


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 28, 2009)

you will get internet aids if you stay with francis.


----------



## Ben (Dec 28, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> you will get internet aids if you stay with francis.



Do you know how many e-dicks I've sucked, can you smell the jizz rotting on my tongue


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 28, 2009)

Gight said:


> Not all of them.



Yes all of them >:[ .



TheHowlingDragon said:


> Agreed



See above >:[ .

The only people who like children are pedophiles, so if you see anyone who doesn't seem to mind the company of children call the police :V .


----------



## MaxCoyote (Dec 28, 2009)

I have a girlfriend.  She really isn't into furry, even thought she has an FA account. 

That's all you get, sorry.


----------



## Mentova (Dec 28, 2009)

MaxCoyote said:


> I have a girlfriend.  She really isn't into furry, even thought she has an FA account.
> 
> That's all you get, sorry.



What? Got somethin' dah hide BOY?!!?!


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 28, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> you will get internet aids if you stay with francis.


 I fucking blame you >:c
You never gave me real-life aids :c


----------



## TheHowlingDragon (Dec 28, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Yes all of them >:[ .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
F*** YOU!!! I HAVE YOUNGER COUSINS, SO I HAVE TO MIND THE PRESENCE OF YOUNGER CHILDREN!!!


----------



## MaxCoyote (Dec 28, 2009)

TheHowlingDragon said:


> F*** YOU!!! I HAVE YOUNGER COUSINS, SO I HAVE TO MIND THE PRESENCE OF YOUNGER CHILDREN!!!



ohhhh snap


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 28, 2009)

TheHowlingDragon said:


> F*** YOU!!! I HAVE YOUNGER COUSINS, SO I HAVE TO MIND THE PRESENCE OF YOUNGER CHILDREN!!!



What do you mean "mind the presence of younger children" ? Do you mean you have to "not mind the presence of younger children" ? Because in that case it would have been easier just to say "tolerate the presence of younger children" :V .


----------



## Ben (Dec 28, 2009)

TheHowlingDragon said:


> F*** YOU!!! I HAVE YOUNGER COUSINS, SO I HAVE TO MIND THE PRESENCE OF YOUNGER CHILDREN!!!


If there's any simple pleasure in life, it's watching furries over-react to absolutely nothing. :V


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

WELL...:3


----------



## Catte (Dec 28, 2009)

Ratte said:


> WELL...:3


>w>


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

Drakea said:


> >w>



Oh, hi there.  Might you know whom I am referring to?


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 28, 2009)

In reply to the topic...

No.


----------



## Catte (Dec 28, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Oh, hi there.  Might you know whom I am referring to?


I might, but maybe you should tell me so I could be sure for myself.
:3c


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 28, 2009)

:roll:


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> :roll:



hi shurk ilu <3


----------



## Catte (Dec 28, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> :roll:


:c


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 28, 2009)

Ratte said:


> hi shurk ilu <3



You're in a loving mood, it seems. :3


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

Captain Spyro said:


> You're in a loving mood, it seems. :3



<3 <3

Been an awesome day.


----------



## Catte (Dec 28, 2009)

Ratte said:


> <3 <3
> 
> Been an awesome day.


Why's that?


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 28, 2009)

Drakea said:


> Why's that?



I'm curious myself.


----------



## Aurali (Dec 28, 2009)

Captain Spyro said:


> I'm curious myself.



shush. You are not of the initiate.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

Drakea said:


> I might, but maybe you should tell me so I could be sure for myself.
> :3c



Shit, I was hoping you knew.



Drakea said:


> Why's that?



:3


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 28, 2009)

Aurali said:


> shush. You are not of the initiate.



Ah, left out again.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 28, 2009)

Oh I bet it fucking has.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Oh I bet it fucking has.



Come, now...


----------



## Ben (Dec 28, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Come, now...


Ratte, the fact that you've posted over 100 times today is just frightening. :c


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

Ben said:


> Ratte, the fact that you've posted over 100 times today is just frightening. :c



Nothing else to do today.  :c

Also I have to post whenever a report comes in or a thread gets locked.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 28, 2009)

Rigor and I are official :3


----------



## Catte (Dec 28, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Shit, I was hoping you knew.


Nope, I don't.
Damn, looks like we're without a suspect.



			
				Shark_The_Raptor said:
			
		

> Oh I bet it fucking has.


:c


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

Drakea said:


> Nope, I don't.
> Damn, looks like we're without a suspect.



fffff


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 29, 2009)

This thread is amazing


----------



## Aurali (Dec 29, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Nothing else to do today.  :c
> 
> Also I have to post whenever a report comes in or a thread gets locked.


That's cause ratte does things right <3 most of the time.. >.>



Shenzebo said:


> Rigor and I are official :3



*snickers*


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 29, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> This thread is amazing



I dunno man, it's still not hitting me. Maybe I'm not inhaling deeply enough?


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 29, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I dunno man, it's still not hitting me. Maybe I'm not inhaling deeply enough?



you have to cut it into lines and snort it bro


----------



## Ratte (Dec 29, 2009)

Aurali said:


> That's cause ratte does things right <3 most of the time.. >.>



uh


----------



## Rsyk (Dec 29, 2009)

On Topic
Nope

Off-Topic
I always come into these things too late to get involved.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Dec 29, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Rigor and I are official :3



Grats!


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 29, 2009)

Aurali said:


> *snickers*


That's not funny, it's sweet :3


wolfrunner7 said:


> Grats!


Thanks!


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 29, 2009)

I has a mate now ^_^ I is so happy ^^


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 29, 2009)

Taylor325 said:


> I has a mate now ^_^ I is so happy ^^


Aw, tell us more. Are they on FA or anything?


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 29, 2009)

He is on FA yes ^^ But currently inactive probably for quite some time, has to go to another state for something. Lol he is a furry ^_^


----------



## Lambzie (Dec 29, 2009)

Well hope it turns out well for the both of you


----------



## twelvestring (Dec 29, 2009)

Does a f*** buddy count as a mate, or do you need all those snoogly boogly
feelings to count?


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 29, 2009)

twelvestring said:


> Does a f*** buddy count as a mate, or do you need all those snoogly boogly
> feelings to count?



Sexual partners do not count unless there is a romantic aspect present.


----------



## twelvestring (Dec 29, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> Sexual partners do not count unless there is a romantic aspect present.


But that IS romance in my eyes.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 29, 2009)

orgasm = love


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 29, 2009)

Ratte said:


> orgasm = love



so for twelvestring it's probably unrequited love huh :3c


----------



## Ratte (Dec 29, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> so for twelvestring it's probably unrequited love huh :3c



Every time.


----------



## twelvestring (Dec 29, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> so for twelvestring it's probably unrequited love huh :3c


Don't know if i'd quite put it like that. We're on the same wavelength.
Guess you could say I like her so much the way she is, I wouldn't dare be the one to try to tame her. She feels the same about me.


----------



## Takoto (Dec 29, 2009)

I have a boyfriend, but he isn't a furry... not at aaall. xD


----------



## Scribbles_Ayashi (Dec 29, 2009)

Nope. My last girlfriend tried to eat me during intercourse D:


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 29, 2009)

twelvestring said:


> Don't know if i'd quite put it like that. We're on the same wavelength.
> Guess you could say I like her so much the way she is, I wouldn't dare be the one to try to tame her. She feels the same about me.



the implication of my statement was that you are incapable of satisfying a woman



Scribbles_Ayashi said:


> Nope. My last girlfriend tried to eat me during intercourse D:



oh murr?


----------



## Wolf Scout Sniper (Dec 29, 2009)

it seems to me that the majority of furries are either homosexual or bisexual...

AM I THE ONLY NORMAL PERSON HERE?!


----------



## Gight (Dec 29, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## Wolf Scout Sniper (Dec 29, 2009)

lol good to know there is still some sanity left


----------



## twelvestring (Dec 29, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> the implication of my statement was that you are incapable of satisfying a woman


lol Yeah I totally missed that.
In all seriousness, I've never had any complaints and she
always calls back for more.
You see, once you have the twelvestring, you get what I call the craving,
the hunger, the unstoppable desire... yeah I'm just kidding. I'm not that
full of myself.:grin:


----------



## Wolf Scout Sniper (Dec 29, 2009)

twelvestring said:


> lol Yeah I totally missed that.
> In all seriousness, I've never had any complaints and she
> always calls back for more.
> You see, once you have the twelvestring, you get what I call the craving,
> ...


 sounds like something my brother would say... lol


----------



## twelvestring (Dec 29, 2009)

Wolf Scout Sniper said:


> sounds like something my brother would say... lol


Maybe I am your brother and I just pretend to be some guy from hawaii.


----------



## Wolf Scout Sniper (Dec 29, 2009)

thats creepy.


----------



## twelvestring (Dec 29, 2009)

Wolf Scout Sniper said:


> thats creepy.


I'm tellin mom that you're a furry!


----------



## Wolf Scout Sniper (Dec 29, 2009)

NOOOO PLZ DOOONT!!!! :S i will give u all my money if u dont tell mom!!!


----------



## twelvestring (Dec 29, 2009)

Well okay bro, just mail it to my fake address in hawaii.


----------



## Wolf Scout Sniper (Dec 29, 2009)

lol... my mom would prob be like aww thats cute, pat me on the head, and feed me a huge steak... its my dad i would be woried about


----------



## twelvestring (Dec 29, 2009)

Wolf Scout Sniper said:


> lol... my mom would prob be like aww thats cute, pat me on the head, and feed me a huge steak... its my dad i would be woried about


We must be the opposite evil twin type brothers because my dad knows all 
about ma furriness and is intrigued by the yiffiness himself. My mom
is hard core mexican catholic and cried when she found out what
a fluffer was.


Xipoid said:


> Sexual partners do not count unless there is a romantic aspect present.


How could my style of having respect and liking a women but keeping
my distance, so as not to breed contempt, not be considered a relationship.
And at the same time, some asshole could be married for 10 years and
kick the crap out of his wife and have that considered a relationship.
Sad, sad world.


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 29, 2009)

twelvestring said:


> How could my style of having respect and liking a women but keeping
> my distance, so as not to breed contempt, not be considered a relationship.
> And at the same time, some asshole could be married for 10 years and
> kick the crap out of his wive and have that considered a relationship.
> Sad, sad world.



It's equivocation. The commonly accepted definition of a relationship is for there to be some level of "intimate romance" involved. Fuck-buddies, friends with benefits, or whatever you want to call them usually come in with an understanding of there not to be anything more beyond the physical aspect of the company itself. The degree of mental intimacy should not exceed that of a standard or elevated friendship, and thus is not worth classifying as a "relationship" in the definition used prior. One could call it a relationship so long as you supply some descriptor to clarify what type or to what extent else risk supplying vague and possibly dangerous ideas.


At least, that is my interpretation.


----------



## twelvestring (Dec 29, 2009)

Guess it comes down to the definition of "intimate romance". If I understand you
correctly, you do not consider me and my "friend" in a relationship because we
are not romantic in your eyes. I understand your reasoning but what about the 
hypothetical wife beater. Just because he went through a process of wooing, 
he's in a relationship and I am not? I cry now.


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 29, 2009)

twelvestring said:


> Guess it comes down to the definition of "intimate romance". If I understand you
> correctly, you do not consider me and my "friend" in a relationship because we
> are not romantic in your eyes. I understand your reasoning but what about the
> hypothetical wife beater. Just because he went through a process of wooing,
> he's in a relationship and I am not? I cry now.



Initial conditions are unimportant. If there is currently no "intimate romance", then I would say there is no relationship, using the original definition. That relationship I defined is not in any way an inherently good or bad thing.


----------



## twelvestring (Dec 29, 2009)

What about passion. Does passion count as "intimate romance".
One good thing about my situation is that the passion has yet to 
extinguish. True, we will never marry or live together but the 
passion we still got. Though our time is short, I will always enjoy
her company.


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 29, 2009)

twelvestring said:


> What about passion. Does passion count as "intimate romance".
> One good thing about my situation is that the passion has yet to
> extinguish. True, we will never marry or live together but the
> passion we still got. Though our time is short, I will always enjoy
> her company.




If you are asking me personally, romance requires passion, but passion does not require romance. However, what matters is your definition. Unless you desire to hook up with me, my opinion on the matter is not important.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Dec 29, 2009)

a better question yet for this thread, "how many of you HIDE your furriness from your 'mate'?" *rolls eyes* its becoming a huge dilemma for me >.<


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 29, 2009)

ChickO'Dee said:


> a better question yet for this thread, "how many of you HIDE your furriness from your 'mate'?" *rolls eyes* its becoming a huge dilemma for me >.<




A better question would be "Why does my furriness matter?". To engage in a relationship with someone who fundamentally could not accept you seems senseless. We may all have our imperfections, but that is one flaw no one should compromise with. Why leave yourself to such specious comforts when there are those who can be more supportive and fulfilling?


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Dec 29, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> A better question would be "Why does my furriness matter?". To engage in a relationship with someone who fundamentally could not accept you seems senseless. We may all have our imperfections, but that is one flaw no one should compromise with. Why leave yourself to such specious comforts when there are those who can be more supportive and fulfilling?


  yeah, i know. *sighs* my fiance is kinda POd that i want a partial fursuit and im kinda jut thinking about hiding it all again.. but anyways ^^' lets not get off topic shall we?


----------



## Aurali (Dec 29, 2009)

lol, tell him that it's something you like.. nothing more.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Dec 29, 2009)

Aurali said:


> lol, tell him that it's something you like.. nothing more.



her
and been there done that


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 29, 2009)

i think so but we're still in the meh maybe stage


----------



## twelvestring (Dec 29, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> If you are asking me personally, romance requires passion, but passion does not require romance. However, what matters is your definition. Unless you desire to hook up with me, my opinion on the matter is not important.


Yeah, I was asking your opinion. You were the one that said my situation was
not a relationship in your eyes and I was curious to hear your view on it.
Not mad, just curious.

But surely you believe that passion and romance fade with time. Does this
mean that the relationship fades with time.


ChickO'Dee said:


> a better question yet for this thread, "how many of you HIDE your furriness from your 'mate'?" *rolls eyes* its becoming a huge dilemma for me >.<


Nope, no problems here. She's very furry friendly and introduced me to the
word herself.
Sucks for you though. Is your mate giving you an ultimatum or something.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Dec 29, 2009)

twelvestring said:


> Sucks for you though. Is your mate giving you an ultimatum or something.



shes all upset because i want a partial fursuit (well, i wanna make one for me) and we've just been having arguments over "furry" stuff way too much. im actually thinking of just, like, "going back to normal" and lock off this whole side of me and i'll get over it...


----------



## Aurali (Dec 29, 2009)

ChickO'Dee said:


> her
> and been there done that



*snickers* oh? rawr~

just tell her she's being a dork, and that she's probably got her own weird things.


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 29, 2009)

twelvestring said:


> But surely you believe that passion and romance fade with time. Does this
> mean that the relationship fades with time.



I do not believe passion fades with time as much as it changes form from lust driven to love driven. I suppose most people call that "compassion" or whatever have them. Though that is assuming that the change actually takes place. Perhaps now, it would be wise to state that the time scale is worth mentioning.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Dec 29, 2009)

Aurali said:


> *snickers* oh? rawr~
> 
> just tell her she's being a dork, and that she's probably got her own weird things.


hehe rawr?

eh. our relationship is just...dramatic. im thinking of dropping the whole furry thing and just blocking that part off of me and try to g about being normal for once


----------



## DiscoInferno (Dec 29, 2009)

Not anymore since a few hours ago.


----------



## twelvestring (Dec 29, 2009)

ChickO'Dee said:


> shes all upset because i want a partial fursuit (well, i wanna make one for me) and we've just been having arguments over "furry" stuff way too much. im actually thinking of just, like, "going back to normal" and lock off this whole side of me and i'll get over it...


That do be a tough pickle. I personally couldn't be with someone that didn't
like me for me. But it's probably not a good idea to take the advice of a 
guy that is proud to die alone. Wish I could be any help but you know
what's best for ya better than I do. Good luck with that.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 29, 2009)

DiscoInferno said:


> Not anymore since a few hours ago.



im sorry mister thirsty person  but im sure youll find some one new


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Dec 29, 2009)

twelvestring said:


> That do be a tough pickle. I personally couldn't be with someone that didn't
> like me for me. But it's probably not a good idea to take the advice of a
> guy that is proud to die alone. Wish I could be any help but you know
> what's best for ya better than I do. Good luck with that.


im the same way 
but its jsut that little aspect. ive decided not to bring it up around her and let it be my own little hobby. sometimes spouses need separate things to do...right?


----------



## twelvestring (Dec 29, 2009)

ChickO'Dee said:


> im the same way
> but its jsut that little aspect. ive decided not to bring it up around her and let it be my own little hobby. sometimes spouses need separate things to do...right?


Too true. Hope it works out for ya.


Xipoid said:


> I do not believe passion fades with time as much as it changes form from lust driven to love driven. I suppose most people call that "compassion" or whatever have them. Though that is assuming that the change actually takes place. Perhaps now, it would be wise to state that the time scale is worth mentioning.


This is too funny. We pretty much agree on all these definitions, but our 
individual interpretation is very different. "changing from lust driven to
love driven" I totally know what you mean and agree with you. But in my 
mind this statement is a bit too poetic. I'd say passion turns to familiarity.
Meaning, if I have a favorite dish, the last thing I want to do is have it every
night.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 29, 2009)

Sort of yes,


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 29, 2009)

forty three paaages.


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 29, 2009)

twelvestring said:


> This is too funny. We pretty much agree on all these definitions, but our
> individual interpretation is very different. "changing from lust driven to
> love driven" I totally know what you mean and agree with you. But in my
> mind this statement is a bit too poetic. I'd say passion turns to familiarity.
> ...



The way you said that, I'm not sure if you are suggesting a new dish or a new cook.


----------



## twelvestring (Dec 29, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> The way you said that, I'm not sure if you are suggesting a new dish or a new cook.


I'm saying clams might taste good but they spoil after a day.
lol That's horrible, I'm sorry I couldn't resist.

Yeah bad analogy, I'm not suggesting polygamy or anything.
Just saying our interpretation is different.
You would say: lust driven passion turns to love driven passion= stick it out.
I'd say: passion turns to familiarity= keep your distance.


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 29, 2009)

twelvestring said:


> Yeah bad analogy, I'm not suggesting polygamy or anything.
> Just saying our interpretation is different.
> You would say: lust driven passion turns to love driven passion= stick it out.
> I'd say: passion turns to familiarity= keep your distance.



I've given you my definition interpretation on a traditional relationship where two people date each other and then proceed to move in/marry/whatnot. That's just how I have made sense of the nomenclature. I have not yet advocated a particular ideology.


And truth be told, my ideology is more fluid and circumstantial.


----------



## twelvestring (Dec 30, 2009)

Sorry, I was just trying to sum up. Didn't mean to put words in your mouth.


----------



## peacheskawaii (Dec 30, 2009)

i'm single and hoping for the best. i've been in two solid relationships over the course of six or seven years now, including one before i realized i was gay and two before i realized i was a fur :\ 

i'd like to give polygamy a try but i'm not sure how jealous i'd be, or if i would cling to one over the other and hurt someone.


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 30, 2009)

twelvestring said:


> Sorry, I was just trying to sum up. Didn't mean to put words in your mouth.



Don't worry about it. I speak too neutrally for my own good.




Though regarding your relationship(s), I personally commend you. I like people who truly know what they want and aren't afraid to seek it.


----------



## xydexx (Dec 30, 2009)

Disparity said:


> Who here has a mate that is also a furry and how did you meet?



My partner and I met at a Furry New Year's Eve Party in 1994, and have been living together since 1996.


----------



## Tabasco (Dec 30, 2009)

Do now. Score one for the girl who got her nice guy and bad boy in one convenient package of nerdy awesomeness and emotional independence. :B


----------



## twelvestring (Dec 30, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> Don't worry about it. I speak too neutrally for my own good.
> 
> Though regarding your relationship(s), I personally commend you. I like people who truly know what they want and aren't afraid to seek it.


You want me. Sorry, sorry I can't help myself.:grin:
Nah, you give me too much credit. I'm just as confused as the next guy.
If there is one thing I've learned to take on faith, it's that life will be full
of regret no matter what path ya choose. This just makes the most sense
to me now. But thanks for the compliment all the same.


xydexx said:


> My partner and I met at a Furry New Year's Eve Party in 1994, and have been living together since 1996.


Woo hoo, congrats on surviving the seven year itch, squeaky.


----------



## cylenri (Dec 30, 2009)

I do, when i was new to a forum he was the only one to stand up for me. We eventually decided wewell....loved eachother! we met one year ago on december 16th and we couldnt love eachother more. I had always been accepting of furries, but after awhile of being around them i kind of discovered i am one to, along with my mate. Neither of ustake it veryseriously or deeply though.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 30, 2009)

twelvestring said:


> Woo hoo, congrats on surviving the seven year itch, squeaky.



When did he say he didn't cheat? All you know is that they're still together :V .


----------



## Dingra (Dec 30, 2009)

I have a furry boyfriend.  We met at school


----------



## twelvestring (Dec 30, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> When did he say he didn't cheat? All you know is that they're still together :V .


Congrats on... maybe surviving... the seven year itch, squeaky.


----------



## Diego117 (Dec 30, 2009)

Nope. Single and looking...dammit.


----------



## xydexx (Dec 30, 2009)

twelvestring said:


> Woo hoo, congrats on surviving the seven year itch, squeaky.



Thanks!  Folks who know us agree we're a well-established couple. I know quite a few other long-term furry couples, too.

We bought our own place in 2001. I'm proud to say we're sickeningly domestic.


----------



## twelvestring (Dec 30, 2009)

xydexx said:


> Thanks!  Folks who know us agree we're a well-established couple. I know quite a few other long-term furry couples, too.
> 
> We bought our own place in 2001. I'm proud to say we're sickeningly domestic.


Domestic? Terrifying, you be a braver man than I, squeaky. But I'm glad it works out for someone.


----------



## Erewolf (Dec 30, 2009)

You could say I have a mate :3


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (Dec 30, 2009)

Or else you could just say it, why make us.

Fucking jerk


----------



## Erewolf (Dec 30, 2009)

I am sick of your attitude mister!! Unappreciated!!


----------



## xydexx (Dec 30, 2009)

twelvestring said:


> Domestic? Terrifying, you be a braver man than I, squeaky. But I'm glad it works out for someone.



I'm totally serious. We went out shopping for placemats, and agreed to buy ones that had kittens with balls of yarn and "MEOW MEOW MEOW" written on them. They look lovely, and bring a smile to my face whenever I'm sitting around drinking tea or whatever it is I do these days. 

I also bake cookies. Some folks might ridicule me for that, but I take consolation in knowing I have fresh-baked cookies and they don't.


----------



## twelvestring (Dec 30, 2009)

xydexx said:


> I'm totally serious. We went out shopping for placemats, and agreed to buy ones that had kittens with balls of yarn and "MEOW MEOW MEOW" written on them. They look lovely, and bring a smile to my face whenever I'm sitting around drinking tea or whatever it is I do these days.
> 
> I also bake cookies. Some folks might ridicule me for that, but I take consolation in knowing I have fresh-baked cookies and they don't.


Stop it, you're going to give me nightmares.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 30, 2009)

twelvestring said:


> Congrats on... maybe surviving... the seven year itch, squeaky.



Probably better just to congratulate him for not getting caught :V .


----------



## twelvestring (Dec 30, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Probably better just to congratulate him for not getting caught :V .


Eh, if I must assume, I'll take the slightly more optimistic assumption.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 30, 2009)

twelvestring said:


> Eh, if I must assume, I'll take the slightly more optimistic assumption.



Adorable :V .


----------



## twelvestring (Dec 30, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Adorable :V .


Well, sometimes it's nice to stay positive, sometimes.
Take you for example. I just realized that I don't know if you're a
man or woman. So until proven different, you're a super sexy half
naked chick in this head.


----------



## LoinRockerForever (Dec 30, 2009)

I don't, but I am trying to change that.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 31, 2009)

twelvestring said:


> Well, sometimes it's nice to stay positive, sometimes.
> Take you for example. I just realized that I don't know if you're a
> man or woman. So until proven different, you're a super sexy half
> naked chick in this head.



I'm pretty sure the optimistic thing to assume would be that I'm a super sexy totally naked chick and I don't hate you :V .


----------



## twelvestring (Dec 31, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> I'm pretty sure the optimistic thing to assume would be that I'm a super sexy totally naked chick and I don't hate you :V .


Nope, the magic is gone. I've seen too many people refer to you as "him"
now.
Hate, love or indifferent, these things matter not about the naked women
in my head.


----------



## Mojotaian (Dec 31, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> I'm pretty sure the optimistic thing to assume would be that I'm a super sexy totally naked chick and I don't hate you :V .


 
Unfortunately, I assume different... For me, the thing I'm assuming is that you're just another fat, bearded nerd with chip crumbs on his flab, who lives with his parents and hates next to everybody.

Though, I still am being pretty optimistic about this until proven otherwise.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Dec 31, 2009)

So.... am I the only person on FA who has a normal boyfriend? o.o

He does like snow leopards so sometimes as a joke I draw him as one and me as a raccoon. 
He knows I'm a furry and doesn't think much of it.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 31, 2009)

CombatRaccoon said:


> So.... am I the only person on FA who has a normal boyfriend? o.o
> 
> He does like snow leopards so sometimes as a joke I draw him as one and me as a raccoon.
> He knows I'm a furry and doesn't think much of it.



No, most women her date outside the fandom. I think that's why all the men here are always crying about the lack of women. There are plenty of women here, they just aren't willing to settle for some fat, creepy furfag :V .


----------



## Rsyk (Dec 31, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> No, most women her date outside the fandom. I think that's why all the men here are always crying about the lack of women. There are plenty of women here, they just aren't willing to settle for some fat, creepy furfag :V .


That's why you don't tell anyone...Ever.

I've had three girlfriends...none of them worked out. Apparently, I'm not a big enough of an asshole in real life to attract women.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Dec 31, 2009)

I have an online mate now <33333


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 31, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> fat, creepy furfag :V .



*shudder*
All the Cool Guys are skinny video game fagets.


----------



## Jelly (Dec 31, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> *shudder*
> All the Cool Guys are skinny video game fagets.



booooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 31, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> booooooooooooooooooooooooo



USB stiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick


----------



## Mojotaian (Jan 1, 2010)

eh?



Whitenoise said:


> No, most women her date outside the fandom. I think that's why all the men here are always crying about the lack of women. There are plenty of women here, they just aren't willing to settle for some fat, creepy furfag :V .


 
Yep, people still have standards.



Rsyk said:


> That's why you don't tell anyone...Ever.
> 
> I've had three girlfriends...none of them worked out. Apparently, I'm not a big enough of an asshole in real life to attract women.


 
Why do you need to be an arsehole?
And I don't think it's arseholes, because everyone has nice qualities, they just show to different people... but as for the arsehole attracting thing, it's probably instinctive, stupid alpha male thing, that and the arseholes tend to have the more superficial qualities that certain types of girls love.


----------



## Taylor325 (Jan 1, 2010)

Well if you think about it, most intense beautiful popular girls go for the big bad jock guys in school. But if you stick with who and how you are, you will find a girl you would have never dreamed of. Just be who you are, and you'll find the right one.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 1, 2010)

Taylor325 said:


> Well if you think about it, most intense beautiful popular girls go for the big bad jock guys in school. But if you stick with who and how you are, you will find a girl you would have never dreamed of. Just be who you are, and you'll find the right one.


 lolwut is this


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 1, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> lolwut is this



Adorably misguided?


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 1, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Adorably misguided?


 Wait no.
Only this is funny.
Well kinda.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 1, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> That's why you don't tell anyone...Ever.
> 
> I've had three girlfriends...none of them worked out. Apparently, I'm not a big enough of an asshole in real life to attract women.



Then start being an asshole. Everyone knows women only like you when you treat them like shit. You see they can only find validation in occasional kindness from someone who is usually awful to them, they're naturally repelled by men who treat them well. 

I know this seems absurd but when you look at it from an evolutionary standpoint it actually makes a lot of sense. To put it simply a genetically superior man, "genetic superiority historically manifesting as wealth, looks, power, or all of the above," will naturally attract far more women and therefor value them less. Whereas a genetically inferior man, "lacking wealth, looks and power," has to come up with alternative means for attracting a mate, such as kindness and as a result of the difficulty he has in finding a mate, will value her more. Following this evolutionary logic the more a man values a woman and the better he treats her, the more genetically inferior he is assumed to be. This is why women will fight over men who treat them like garbage while ignoring men who don't. 

So if you want to get a girl's attention, don't be nice. Next time you're walking past her just casually knock her to the ground and walk away without a word, this is the first step in the intricate courtship dance that will end in you maybe getting laid. 

Then it's just a matter of remembering these simple rules. Always treat women like property, they hate it when you trust them. Put women down whenever possible, they always appreciate criticism. Yell a lot, that gets their attention and it shows them who's boss. And for god's sake never consider their feelings, that's an unforgivable sign of weakness in the eyes of a woman :V .

I hope all this has been helpful, for more tips refer to my posts in this thread here :V .

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=57782


----------



## Geek (Jan 1, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Next time you're walking past her just casually knock her to the ground and walk away without a word.



Next time you're walking past her, look at her and start drooling like a dog.


----------



## Mewizkuit (Jan 1, 2010)

i have no mate D:


----------



## FoxyAreku (Jan 2, 2010)

Yeah. Best dragon in the world, met him on a Resident Evil forum, and we met in person about 10 months later.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jan 2, 2010)

is this thread about "mates" or just general dating ?
still cant tell if my fiances a fur. grawr, stop fighting it woman!


----------



## Lady_Lapin (Jan 2, 2010)

I have none either... I'd very much like one though, it's just a case of finding someone suitable


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 2, 2010)

Still waitin' for a nice male Fur...


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 2, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> Still waitin' for a nice male Fur...


 what
that doesn't make any sense
all girls on the internet are either guys, or taken irl with some sane person, or both

go be a lesbian somewhere else
or something
<w<


----------



## Mojotaian (Jan 2, 2010)

now, now kid, play nice...


----------



## Lady_Lapin (Jan 2, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> what
> that doesn't make any sense
> all girls on the internet are either guys, or taken irl with some sane person, or both
> 
> ...



*snigger* That's such a generalisation! Scorned much? 
*edited to add: tongue firmly in cheek*

/looks down... definitely boobs...


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 2, 2010)

Lady_Lapin said:


> *snigger* That's such a generalisation! Scorned much?
> *edited to add: tongue firmly in cheek*
> 
> /looks down... definitely boobs...


 Please to be specify in me as status to do more is going on like.
What is going on idk this.


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 2, 2010)

I love this thread


----------



## Lady_Lapin (Jan 2, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Please to be specify in me as status to do more is going on like.
> What is going on idk this.



All I can say to that is *mwah*


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 2, 2010)

Lady_Lapin said:


> All I can say to that is *mwah*


 Hi.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 2, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> is this thread about "mates" or just general dating ?
> still cant tell if my fiances a fur. grawr, stop fighting it woman!


If your sig other must be a fur to qualify as a "mate" then chances are pretty good I'll never have one.  Aside from the fact that I'm almost twice the age of the average fur, I'm not certain I'd want to date a fur even if they were interested in me.  The one & only time I dated a fur, it wasn't a terribly enjoyable experience for either of us.

I know, I know: don't judge all furries based on one bad experience.  But the fact is, what I look for in a mate is someone who's in a stable place in their life (i.e. has a degree, a job & a place to live and isn't going through a nasty divorce or something like that.)  That alone eliminates nearly every furry, simply because most furries don't yet have a degree, much less a stable career or a place to call their own (unless their parents are paying for it.) Even furs who are old enough to have all of those things don't tend to, for some reason.  I'm tired of rescuing damsels in distress, who then turn around & backstab me.

On top of that, I want to be with someone who's mentally stable as well.  Frankly, furries in general aren't the most stable lot.  I'm bipolar myself, and some of the mental disorders I've seen among furries make me look stable!  (Thankfully, my meds work quite well for that.)

Oh yeah, and I'm a heterosexual male.  Yes, there are plenty of female furries, but you have to admit, they're vastly outnumbered by the dudes.

So even if age weren't a factor (and it is), I'm looking at a very, very small pool of potential furries who'd be compatible mates.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 2, 2010)

Telnac said:


> If your sig other must be a fur to qualify as a "mate" then chances are pretty good I'll never have one. Aside from the fact that I'm almost twice the age of the average fur, I'm not certain I'd want to date a fur even if they were interested in me. The one & only time I dated a fur, it wasn't a terribly enjoyable experience for either of us.
> 
> I know, I know: don't judge all furries based on one bad experience. But the fact is, what I look for in a mate is someone who's in a stable place in their life (i.e. has a degree, a job & a place to live and isn't going through a nasty divorce or something like that.) That alone eliminates nearly every furry, simply because most furries don't yet have a degree, much less a stable career or a place to call their own (unless their parents are paying for it.) Even furs who are old enough to have all of those things don't tend to, for some reason. I'm tired of rescuing damsels in distress, who then turn around & backstab me.
> 
> ...


 Just turn them into a furry afterwards, I dunno.

But really, it'd be like dating only people who are interested in model planes.


----------



## Geek (Jan 2, 2010)

Telnac said:


> But the fact is, what I look for in a mate is someone who's in a stable place in their life (i.e. has a degree, a job & a place to live and isn't going through a nasty divorce or something like that.)  That alone eliminates nearly every furry, simply because most furries don't yet have a degree, much less a stable career or a place to call their own (unless their parents are paying for it.) Even furs who are old enough to have all of those things don't tend to, for some reason.  I'm tired of rescuing damsels in distress, who then turn around & backstab me.
> 
> On top of that, I want to be with someone who's mentally stable as well.  Frankly, furries in general aren't the most stable lot.  I'm bipolar myself, and some of the mental disorders I've seen among furries make me look stable!  (Thankfully, my meds work quite well for that.)
> 
> ...



Actually a mate doesn't need to have a degree, a job & a place to live to stay with me because i'm financially stable... also for the divorce thing, it doesn't matter to me because i'm against marriage anyways.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 2, 2010)

Telnac, you're a cool guy. I have no doubt in my mind that you'll find someone (furry or not) who is okay with your fury-ness.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 2, 2010)

I lack a mate. I have like 2 non-internet friends who are furries though


----------



## Telnac (Jan 3, 2010)

Geek said:


> Actually a mate doesn't need to have a degree, a job & a place to live to stay with me because i'm financially stable... also for the divorce thing, it doesn't matter to me because i'm against marriage anyways.


I'm financially stable and have been for close to a decade & a half.  But that hasn't worked in my favor, because I tend to find women who pass themselves off as damsels in distress.  Almost always, I find the distress is only something of their own making, and as for being a damsel... well, the term "harpy" tends to be the more accurate one.

This is hardly unique to furs, of course. After I've been burned so many times, I'm now automatically cautious when I find a damsel in distress.  Having a degree + a job + a place to stay all tell me that they're not just looking for a meal ticket to latch on to & suck dry.



Shenzebo said:


> Telnac, you're a cool guy. I have no doubt in my mind that you'll find someone (furry or not) who is okay with your fury-ness.


Thanks!  Actually, all of my past non-furry mates were cool with my furry side, so I'm not worried about prospects for future mates being comfortable with it too. I don't know about converting anyone to being a fur, tho.  In truth, if they can accept me for who I am, I won't need to.


----------



## Geek (Jan 3, 2010)

I agree Telnac.

I don't care much if a mate is a furry or not because it's just an innocent hobby.

I have no tolerance for a self-harmful mate such as:

- Alcoholic
- Smoker
- Suicidal
- Paranoid
- Religious
- Drugs
- ..ect


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 3, 2010)

Geek said:


> - Religious


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 3, 2010)

Geek said:


> I agree Telnac.
> 
> I don't care much if a mate is a furry or not because it's just an innocent hobby.
> 
> ...


 
DAMN IT ALL I WANT YYYYOOOUUU


----------



## Sabre (Jan 3, 2010)

Yes, I do. My sexy bull Leo_Zodiac. ^^


----------



## E-mannor (Jan 3, 2010)

Yes I'm happily mated to another furry, we met a while back on furaffinity and got together recently.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 3, 2010)

Geek said:


> I have no tolerance for a self-harmful mate such as:
> 
> - Alcoholic
> - Smoker
> ...


I wouldn't qualify religious people as self-harmful, unless they're a hypocrite about their faith, or if they beat themselves up over it as if God (or whatever they believe) can't possibly accept them no matter how hard they try.  I know plenty of religious people who are good people & who care deeply about others.  Unfortunately, I also know plenty of people who twist their faith to justify their bigotry.  I avoid those people like the plague.

Other than that, I have to agree with pretty much all of the above.  (Tho I have been with ex-smokers.)


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 3, 2010)

Geek said:


> I agree Telnac.
> 
> I don't care much if a mate is a furry or not because it's just an innocent hobby.
> 
> ...


 Lol, I'm most of these.
Well uh, recovering :3c
Or something.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 3, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Lol, I'm most of these.
> Well uh, recovering :3c
> Or something.



I think I'll start most of those.


----------



## Geek (Jan 3, 2010)

Telnac said:


> I wouldn't qualify religious people as self-harmful, unless they're a hypocrite about their faith, or if they beat themselves up over it as if God (or whatever they believe) can't possibly accept them no matter how hard they try.  I know plenty of religious people who are good people & who care deeply about others.  Unfortunately, I also know plenty of people who twist their faith to justify their bigotry.  I avoid those people like the plague.
> 
> Other than that, I have to agree with pretty much all of the above.  (Tho I have been with ex-smokers.)



Religions (or any set philosophy) are like a set of clothes.

They may be helpful to you for a while, but after some time you will outgrow them or they will wear out (get stale) and you should look for a new set of clothes ...or make your own.

Another metaphor... if spirituality is like living in nature a Religion is like cutting down the trees and making a house... it may be easier and more comfortable but it is no longer alive.

I think religious people may do things that hurt them. Like not enjoying life as much as they should because they believe that self sacrifice will give them a better afterlife. And since we all know there isn't any afterlife, they just missed a lot of opportunities and fun for absolutely nothing.

I have a thread going about a couple of friends who split up because she's religious and he is not. He is a very decent guy, I am completely convinced she threw away a great relationship for her religion.

Of course, whether religious fundamentalists who strap bombs to themselves are harmful to themselves is rather self evident.

Smoking on the other hands does kill. The evidence is virtually overwhelming that this is the case. In this case you would not be indoctrinating your mate, simply presenting them with the evidence.

If you wish, you could try investigating the potential causes of the following:

Bronchial carcinoma (especially the diffuse small oat-cell variety).
Chronic Obstructive Airways Disease (a complex of Chronic Bronchitis and Emphysema)
Hypertensive Heart Disease
Coronary Artery Disease & Myocardial Infarction
Stroke
Peripheral Vascular Disease
Carcinoma of the mouth, oesophagus and stomach.

I could go on but you get the idea.

To be fair, I think people who kill themselves for any cause are just desperate to make their point - whatever it is - because they feel they were not being listened to or taken seriously.

Such a mate make Pup the SparkleDog very sad.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 4, 2010)

Geek said:


> I agree Telnac.
> 
> I don't care much if a mate is a furry or not because it's just an innocent hobby.
> 
> ...


Enjoy being single. All the fun people fall under at least one of those categories.


----------



## Aleister The Wolf (Jan 4, 2010)

nope, I don't have a mate... 
Im an lonely guy.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 4, 2010)

Geek said:


> Another metaphor... if spirituality is like living in nature a Religion is like cutting down the trees and making a house... it may be easier and more comfortable but it is no longer alive.
> 
> I think religious people may do things that hurt them. Like not enjoying life as much as they should because they believe that self sacrifice will give them a better afterlife. And since we all know there isn't any afterlife, they just missed a lot of opportunities and fun for absolutely nothing.
> 
> I have a thread going about a couple of friends who split up because she's religious and he is not. He is a very decent guy, I am completely convinced she threw away a great relationship for her religion.


I can agree to the spirituality vs religion analogy.  All too often, religion is a crutch that can squelch the spirituality of someone who would otherwise be a seeker.  But it is possible for a person to both be spiritual & be part of a religion.  Not everyone who attends church mindlessly accepts whatever's taught from the pulpit.

And we don't all know there is no afterlife.  If that were the case, any discussion over religion would be moot.    Even if you don't believe in an afterlife, if someone does, I can't see why their belief in an afterlife makes them any less acceptable of a mate than your lack of belief makes you an unacceptable mate to them.

Using your friend's relationship as an example: I agree that the woman threw away a great relationship for the sake of her religion.  But what if the shoe was on the other foot, that it was him dumping her because she's religious & he's not?  Wouldn't he be the one throwing away a great relationship for no good reason?

Mixed faith relationships can be tough, so they're not for everyone to be sure.  That said, the only way it would disqualify someone from my pool of prospective mates would be if they were an inflexible ass about it.  If they insist I convert to go out with them, uh... no.  Otherwise, I'm open to the idea.


----------



## Aurali (Jan 4, 2010)

So how did this turn into a religious thing?


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 4, 2010)

Aurali said:


> So how did this turn into a religious thing?


 AURALI
I AM MARRIED TO GOD


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 4, 2010)

Aurali said:


> So how did this turn into a religious thing?



Goddammit.  >:C

Also the answer is still no.  [tryingtokeepontopiclolwtfbbq]


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 4, 2010)

Telnac said:


> I can agree to the spirituality vs religion analogy.  All too often, religion is a crutch that can squelch the spirituality of someone who would otherwise be a seeker.  But it is possible for a person to both be spiritual & be part of a religion.  Not everyone who attends church mindlessly accepts whatever's taught from the pulpit.
> 
> And we don't all know there is no afterlife.  If that were the case, any discussion over religion would be moot.    Even if you don't believe in an afterlife, if someone does, I can't see why their belief in an afterlife makes them any less acceptable of a mate than your lack of belief makes you an unacceptable mate to them.
> 
> ...



It can be difficult, but it can work, as you say. My previous girlfriend is agnostic with some Buddhist undertones and I'm a liberal Christian. Our relationship lasted from 2003 to 2007 and we split for reasons that had nothing to do with our personal beliefs. Honestly, she and I had no issue at all with our beliefs. My parents kinda did, but they stayed out of it.

Honestly, I find mixed faith relationships to be quite the learning experience.


----------



## Erewolf (Jan 4, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> what
> that doesn't make any sense
> all girls on the internet are either guys, or taken irl with some sane person, or both
> 
> ...



uhm I hate to break the mold (like so many others) but my mate's online and not very sane at all and I'm a girl I promise


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 4, 2010)

Erewolf said:


> uhm I hate to break the mold (like so many others) but my mate's online and not very sane at all and I'm a girl I promise


I can attest, I've seen pics :3


----------



## Erewolf (Jan 4, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> I can attest, I've seen pics :3



Shenzi's got my back ;3


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 4, 2010)

"Polyamourus relations" is what you'd describe the way i do things

currently emotionally monogamous sexually open.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 4, 2010)

Erewolf said:


> uhm I hate to break the mold (like so many others) but my mate's online and not very sane at all and I'm a girl I promise


 But they're only pics.
I mean I posted one badly drawn sketch of some dude and it doesn't mean it's me.

(I'm still looking on google for the pic it was traced off btw, so I can post it too and pretend I fixed my (nonexisting) camera.)


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (Jan 4, 2010)

Wait are you trying to tell me that my girlfriend is really a man and all of the pictures and phone callas and video chats are doctored. 

Uhm


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 4, 2010)

HotActionYiffFur said:


> I'm actually a girl pretending to be a guy.
> 
> I switch it up because I'm pro


 Lol, I was gay for a friend who turned out to be a girl.
Twice >:c


----------



## Erewolf (Jan 4, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> But they're only pics.
> I mean I posted one badly drawn sketch of some dude and it doesn't mean it's me.
> 
> (I'm still looking on google for the pic it was traced off btw, so I can post it too and pretend I fixed my (nonexisting) camera.)



Well yea but if they're ACTUAL PHOTOGRAPHS of my ACTUAL FEMALE SELF then you can't really argue against that


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (Jan 4, 2010)

brb photoshopping breasts and a vagina on myself so I can continue this lie


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 4, 2010)

Erewolf said:


> Well yea but if they're ACTUAL PHOTOGRAPHS of my ACTUAL FEMALE SELF then you can't really argue against that


 idk that's hard to proove so I'll just keep agruing.
lol agriung
What the fuck.


----------



## Erewolf (Jan 4, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> idk that's hard to proove so I'll just keep agruing.
> lol agriung
> What the fuck.



BICKER BICKER
i do have a picture up in the most recent mugshots thread, if it's really that important haha.


----------



## Kelo (Jan 4, 2010)

alone and confused, but actively looking for anyone male/female fur/non-fur doesn't matter


----------



## Geek (Jan 4, 2010)

Like everything, religion is another way to socialize.  One can get into "mass-think" and lose oneself in it.  For some, that's fine but the issue is they never come out of it.  Worse is when they begin to think there's is the right way and since you don't see it as such, obviously you're working for the devil or whatever.  Sometimes they think it's okay to kill you.

For me, I recognize it as a way to socialize and I do something different.  See for who want to get together with friends, sit around and argue about how to interpret what and get back together again in a week or two later, just do what I did:

I started up a DnD campaign where I tinkered with the rules to suit my tastes and got a few people who wanted to go out, kill things and deal with other mythological beings.

Oh yeah, stick with 3.5 or Pathfinder.  4.0 really sucks.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 4, 2010)

I'll give any girl $5 to be my gf if they meet me at a specified location.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 4, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I'll give any girl $5 to be my gf if they meet me at a specified location.


 Hey Zee, I saw the doctor and he told me I could be a girl soon.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 4, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Hey Zee, I saw the doctor and he told me I could be a girl soon.



sounds good.
and by soon do we mean you not being underage?


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 4, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> sounds good.
> and by soon do we mean you not being underage?


 I'm legal in a month :3c


----------



## Karali (Jan 5, 2010)

I have a girlfriend.

She thinks of me as her girlfriend as well.

She is not a furry but she knows I dabble in the fandom and neither of us care about this difference.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 5, 2010)

Geek said:


> Oh yeah, stick with 3.5 or Pathfinder.  4.0 really sucks.


Church of D20 3.5

I approve.  

Sorry for tossing the concept of religion into the mix, folks.  Wasn't trying to start a debate or take the thread off topic.  Just asking a question, that's all.


----------



## Geek (Jan 5, 2010)

http://www.physlink.com/Education/essay_weinberg.cfm

"With or without religion, good people can behave well and bad people can do evil; but for good people to do evilâ€”that takes religion."

_Steven Weinberg (Physicist) _

I think the act of believing something about the world that is not objectively true may not be harmful in of itself but where your reality and actual reality clash, you may indeed come to great harm.

I'm more concerned with the harm they bring to their children. For instance, teaching a child about hell really ought to be considered serious mental abuse. I was raised on hell. It's not that it was particularly stressed, but it was always on my mind, especially when I lay awake at night, sometimes praying for hours in abject terror. Furthermore, I found myself altogether crippled in my faculties for making decisions for fear of what Yahweh would think of it. Looking back on it all. The whole mess was nothing more than a product of my own vivid imagination. I was constantly subjecting myself to mental torture for something like eighteen years. And I was put there before I had any choice in the matter.

What about people who reject all modern medicine for religious beliefs (e.g. Christian Science) or who reject specific medical procedures because of religious beliefs (e.g. Jehova's Witnesses)? I would say in those cases people can be severely harmed by their own religion.

Trying to please an imaginary being is wasted effort.  Religious people would be much better off getting rid of their delusions, and putting some serious effort into the question of how to live a good life.  (They could start their research on that question here.)

And with most of them, it would obviously be better for society as well, but that is going beyond the scope of the opening post.



Telnac said:


> And we don't all know there is no afterlife.  If that were the case, any discussion over religion would be moot.    Even if you don't believe in an afterlife, if someone does, I can't see why their belief in an afterlife makes them any less acceptable of a mate than your lack of belief makes you an unacceptable mate to them.



Is there an after life? Personally I don't think so. In what sense would I have an after life? In some sense "I" live forever: I am built up of various atoms and when I die they will become worm food and plant food which in turn is eaten by herbivores which in turn is eaten by carnivores and so I become alive again in another body with another mind. First in a plant etc. Even if I am cremated, my ashes can fertilize the ground and a seed will suck up my atoms and grow and into the cycle I go again. Eventually some day the sun will expand and suck up the earth and my atoms will be inside the sun and some day it will have a supernova explosion and my atoms will again form the dust that is used to form new solar systems. Perhaps one of these will have life and perhaps some of my atoms will be involved in that process and once again I am in the cycle.

Of course, it is no longer "me". None of that life will remember "me". Is that sad? Well, not really, it is life. You go to a movie and you enjoy yourself immensely. 10 years later you don't remember the movie, was it a waste of time to go watch that movie? No, you had great fun while you saw it. What about your first kiss when you were a teenager? You probably later end up being married to someone else, does that mean that first kiss was a waste of energy and time? No, it was wonderful in the moment and it was wonderful as long as you can remember it and that sense of wonder you take with you long after you have forgot about it.

So, you live your life here on earth for some 70 years plus or minus some and then you die. Was it a waste just because there is no after life? Well, it could. If you spend all that life waiting for an afterlife in heaven and you forsake things now because you expect greater reward in that afterlife - then you have essentially wasted your life. You might as well have not lived and people wouldn't notice. However, if you made sure you LIVE this life and make the best of it. Go to the park, breathe the fresh air. Go out and watch the flower grow in the spring and the snow fall in the winter. Meet your friends and spend time with them and LIVE and you haven't wasted your life. Even if people forget you 200 years from now and nobody then will remember you ever lived, who cares? You are not around then to worry about it, you live NOW and it is the NOW that counts for you.

Of course, that doesn't mean you should do all sorts of hazardous and daring things because if you die, who cares? You meay leave family and loved ones behind who do care. You might have been a good friend to someeone 10 years later if you had stayed alive and not wasted it on such activities. So when I say it is NOW that counts, I mean it is the NOW but with an eye to the consequences of your actions. This also means that if you decide to live your life like a jerk you will essentially have wasted your life. Yes, in that case you did make an impact but the impact was negative. People would generally be better off if you had never lived. Therefore you should make a point of making a positive contribution to everyone around you, make sure that when you die and cease to exist, people will notice and miss you. This missing and mourning is not a bad thing - that is just their way of honoring you and allow you in a sense to live on in a way after you are dead.

For example Julius Caesar - he has been dead for over 2000 years. Yet, every time you make an appointment and agree with someone to meet on a certain date. You can send a little "thank you" to Julius Caesar as it is due to him we have the calendar we have today. Sure, if he didn't do it, sooner or later someone else would have done it. However, he did it and so we honor him and in this sense he will have if not eternal life so at least live as long as we use that calendar - which is probably going to last for a long time still.

So one way to "live forever" is to make a name for yourself - be famous! However, in this case it does not so much matter if the impact is positive or negative. Adolph Hitler also "live forever" in this sense but most of us do not associate anything positive to his name. We generally think that life and history would have been better if he had never been born. So instead of honoring his name we curse his name. So, not only make a name for yourself, try also to make a postive name for yourself, do a positive contribution to society!

Even in the small. If you one day find you are elderly and you don't have much famliy who visit you any more and you don't have many friends who are left alive. Yet, every day you go to the park and feed the birds. The birds surely will appreciate that you are there and if you one day pass away and do not show up there, they will go hungry until some other old man and woman come and sit on that bench and feed them. Even this - albeit small - contribution to the world IS a contribution and is as such something that allow you in a sense to have what I would consider to be "eternal life" - that you make a postive impact on the world around so that when you are gone you will be missed.

This to me is then the meaning of life. Make sure you LIVE and that you make a POSITIVE CONTRIBUTION to the world around you. Do this and you will live forever.
Don't waste your life waiting for an afterlife. That is too much similar to the guy who turn down every girl because she is not Ms Perfect only to find that he die as an old grumpy bachelor who never got laid. Life passed him by and he never found out when to catch the bus so to speak.


----------



## Aurali (Jan 5, 2010)

I have a skittle  *grins widely*



FrancisBlack said:


> I'm legal in a month :3c


so the legal age is 16 in Quebec?


----------



## akito (Jan 5, 2010)

I have a mate she is neko ( I'm a fur ) , we met through a friend on yahoo about 5 years ago . We have been living together for just about 4 years now . she is a tad younger then I ....lol not a big deal though.


----------



## Geek (Jan 5, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> It can be difficult, but it can work, as you say. My previous girlfriend is agnostic with some Buddhist undertones and I'm a liberal Christian. Our relationship lasted from 2003 to 2007 and we split for reasons that had nothing to do with our personal beliefs. Honestly, she and I had no issue at all with our beliefs. My parents kinda did, but they stayed out of it.
> 
> Honestly, I find mixed faith relationships to be quite the learning experience.



A couple of friends of ours broke up right before Christmas. They had been together for 6 1/2 years, were living together, were engaged and should have got married this month. They had already bought a house in San Diego and he had already asked for a job transfer there. 
Talking to him, he confided that she had always been religious, while he is a non believer, but this had never bothered their relationship until recently, when she had made friends with some bible thumpers who had apparently "awakened" the religiousnes in her. She then started saying she wanted more religion in their life, she wanted prayers to be part of their daily life, and she wanted to attend church regularly. Him, being a good sport said she was most welcome to pray any time she wanted, attend church whenever she wanted and, if it was really important to her, he would even accompany her once in a while, but made it clear that he would do it for her, not because he believes it. Now that they were getting married and intended to start a family, she also started insisting that their children have a strong religious upbringing, and he disagree with it, believing that while it is good for kids to be aware of religion, they shouldn't be forced into any one belief, and that while she was welcome to teach them her beliefs, he would talk about his beliefs too. This apparently precipitated things, she told him that she couldn't live with someone who didn't share her belief, and she broke up.
Now, first let me make a brief comment about how religion likes to advertise itself as having the monopoly on love, harmony, and bringing people together when, in fact, it always ends up doing the opposite. If there is anything in the human experience more divisive and contentious than religion, I still have to find it.
But let me get to the point of the thread: do you think the above was a good reason for her to break up? I guess religious and spiritual people would be the best suited to answer this question. Would it really bother you so much to spend the rest of your life with someone who doesn't share your belief, even if he tries to be accomodating about it? Would you rather not have children with that person at all that have them be exposed to both belief and non-belief? Is your religion really more important than your relationship? How do you think your god feels if you hurt someone's feelings so badly in his name?


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 5, 2010)

Aurali said:


> I have a skittle  *grins widely*
> 
> 
> so the legal age is 16 in Quebec?



Yes, for a long time it was 14 in provinces like Alberta. Seeing as Albertans are pretty much a bunch of trailer trash sister fuckers I'm actually shocked they got around to raising it to 16 :V .


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Don't actively search for a mate.. would be nice to have one.  As sappy as it might sound .. really, all I want at the moment is someone to cuddle / snuggle up with while watching the sun set and the moon rise together...  pretty silly, I know.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 5, 2010)

holy fucking shit how did an abomination of a thread like this pass 1000?


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 5, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Don't actively search for a mate.. would be nice to have one.  As sappy as it might sound .. really, all I want at the moment is someone to cuddle / snuggle up with while watching the sun set and the moon rise together...  pretty silly, I know.



That's actually quite beautiful and refreshing, IMO.


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 5, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> holy fucking shit how did an abomination of a thread like this pass 1000?


You could ask the same question about fifty percent of the threads that actually reach that mark, are any site on the internet. 

Also, the answer to the thread is still no.
Goddammit
I'm lonely


----------



## Taylor325 (Jan 5, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Don't actively search for a mate.. would be nice to have one.  As sappy as it might sound .. really, all I want at the moment is someone to cuddle / snuggle up with while watching the sun set and the moon rise together...  pretty silly, I know.



I'd have to actually say the same thing. My "mate" seems more of just another friend then anything, and I'd really like just to lay outside with this one girl I like so much and watch the sun set. Personally, I don't think it is anything silly lol, it's a nice thought and if you find the right girl, she will think you are the most cutest thing ever once she gets to know your personality. I'd imagine....Lol.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 5, 2010)

Aurali said:


> so the legal age is 16 in Quebec?


 It's 12 or something.
I was thinking of Amurrican-legal. In some states anyways.
But you didn't have to wait if you wanted to rape me.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 5, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> It's 12 or something.
> I was thinking of Amurrican-legal. In some states anyways.
> But you didn't have to wait if you wanted to rape me.



Please note:  When you travel between states the age of consent becomes a federal issue, and the legal age becomes 18.

I can't recall what the laws are internationally.  You should ask Takumi about that, he's all about international jailbait.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 5, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> holy fucking shit how did an abomination of a thread like this pass 1000?



because of shit posts like yours and mine


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 5, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> because of shit posts like yours and mine


That was my 1st post in this thread.


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 5, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> Please note:  When you travel between states the age of consent becomes a federal issue, and the legal age becomes 18.


Put some thought into this, have we.:smile:

I don't remember the numbers but I know it was just raised from
something disturbingly low out here, possibly 12.


----------



## Darkwolfy502 (Jan 6, 2010)

Nope lol


----------



## -Guy- (Jan 6, 2010)

Taylor325 said:


> I'd have to actually say the same thing. My "mate" seems more of just another friend then anything, and I'd really like just to lay outside with this one girl I like so much and watch the sun set. Personally, I don't think it is anything silly lol, it's a nice thought and if you find the right girl, she will think you are the most cutest thing ever once she gets to know your personality. I'd imagine....Lol.



I feel the same way. That actually sounds nice.


----------



## Solas (Jan 6, 2010)

Lost one due to tragic circumstances.  Haven't been looking since.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 6, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> Put some thought into this, have we.:smile:
> 
> I don't remember the numbers but I know it was just raised from
> something disturbingly low out here, possibly 12.



we should give ein a vacation.


----------



## danderdarkheart (Jan 6, 2010)

Yes i do have mates only ones a furry though mind you.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 6, 2010)

I am off of the dating game for awhile.
My priorities come first at the moment.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 6, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I am off of the dating game for awhile.
> My priorities come first at the moment.



Ditto, though I was never much of a dater in the first place.

If something comes along, then things may change, but I'm in no hurry.


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 6, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I am off of the dating game for awhile.
> My priorities come first at the moment.



Don't priorities always come first? you know, being priorities and all :V


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 6, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Don't priorities always come first? you know, being priorities and all :V


He uses redundancy to show emphasis.


----------



## Geek (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 6, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> we should give ein a vacation.


that would be cool but i doubt any 12 year old would want my hairy irish self 

but i wouldnt do it any way it would seem strange and awkward :/


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 6, 2010)

@geek: If that's your wedding, shame on you. Look at that woman all classically 
weddinged out.


----------



## Aden (Jan 6, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> @geek: If that's your wedding, shame on you. Look at that woman all classically
> weddinged out.



If I were to guess, the photo was taken a FurFright and the bride is not married to the dude in the 'suit. I forget if it was this year or the year before that there happened to be a wedding at the same time as the con (what timing!).


----------



## flash_fox (Jan 11, 2010)

Nope, I sure do not have a boyfriend yet....Have had a lot of broken hearts and I'm wondering if this fox has 9 lives like a cat.


----------



## CBtheLombax (Jan 11, 2010)

I gave up dating... My ex fucked it up for me... Plus know I'm to shy.. and just won't but then no one ever asks me.


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 11, 2010)

No my dad dosn't let date...not that I would ever have the time.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 11, 2010)

Keala, you should date Ein behind your dad's back.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 11, 2010)

flash_fox said:


> Nope, I sure do not have a boyfriend yet....Have had a lot of broken hearts and I'm wondering if this fox has 9 lives like a cat.



Aw, im so sorry broken hearts suck. Went through one not to long ago. looking for mate myself, but my options are larger because im Bi. 
i just want to give you a hug, its nice to see a gay fox. (wags tail)
We should talk sometime.


----------



## Amoranis (Jan 11, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> Aw, im so sorry broken hearts suck. Went through one not to long ago. looking for mate myself, but my options are larger because im Bi.
> i just want to give you a hug, its nice to see a gay fox. (wags tail)
> We should talk sometime.



kitsune sounds just like me ^^ 
  options options options 
/me blushes


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 11, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Keala, you should date Ein behind your dad's back.



She's way too old for Ein :V .


----------



## flash_fox (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks for your kindness kitsune


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 11, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Keala, you should date Ein behind your dad's back.


i think shes a tad bit to young in a few years meh maybe but im not one for internet dateing


----------



## Aden (Jan 11, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> i just want to give you a hug, its nice to see a gay fox.



I know, right? They're, sadly, a rarity nowadays.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 11, 2010)

Aden said:


> I know, right? They're, sadly, a rarity nowadays.


yeah because there all bi :/


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 11, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Keala, you should date Ein behind your dad's back.


eek why do you say that? and I really don't know him only that he lives in state next to me.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 11, 2010)

Amoranis said:


> kitsune sounds just like me ^^
> options options options
> /me blushes



(ears perk up, tail wags) how much like?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 11, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> Aw, im so sorry broken hearts suck. Went through one not to long ago. looking for mate myself, but my options are larger because im Bi.
> i just want to give you a hug, its nice to see a gay fox. (wags tail)
> We should talk sometime.


Mine are larger because I'm pretty and you're not :3

(kidding ilu)


----------



## Tudd (Jan 11, 2010)

nope :3


----------



## Lomberdia (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm single..*goes to corner and sulks quietly*


----------



## Fuzzle (Jan 11, 2010)

No, but I got this fabulous body pillow.


----------



## Jafoob (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't has a mate, i has a sad


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 11, 2010)

Keala The Tiger said:


> eek why do you say that? and I really don't know him only that he lives in state next to me.


Because he's a pedophile, you're jailbait, and neither of you can string together two sentences to save your lives. It's a perfect match.


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 11, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Because he's a pedophile, you're jailbait, and neither of you can string together two sentences to save your lives. It's a perfect match.


 That's not cool I thought we were getting along.


----------



## selkie (Jan 11, 2010)

Keala The Tiger said:


> That's not cool I thought we were getting along.



I get the weirdest feeling that you're a pretty good troll.


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 11, 2010)

selkie said:


> I get the weirdest feeling that you're a pretty good troll.


??? It may be because I'm nice or polite and kinda ditsy. :/


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 11, 2010)

xD she is getting such a hard time today


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 11, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> xD she is getting such a hard time today


Yeah you think?


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 11, 2010)

Keala The Tiger said:


> Yeah you think?


yes yes i do :V

in all seriousness you are easy for them to poke fun at


----------



## selkie (Jan 11, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> yes yes i do :V
> 
> in all seriousness you are easy for them to poke fun at



Oh.
I was actually kinda serious.


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 11, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> yes yes i do :V
> 
> in all seriousness you are easy for them to poke fun at


Its ok I don't mind its only words. :/


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 11, 2010)

Fuzzle said:


> No, but I got this fabulous body pillow.


lol Gotta love those body pillows.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 11, 2010)

Keala The Tiger said:


> Its ok I don't mind its only words. :/


thats the attitude, also be bitchy in return if need be thats good fun


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 11, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> thats the attitude, also be bitchy in return if need be thats good fun


ok thank you FAF 101


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 11, 2010)

was that sarcasm :\


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 11, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> was that sarcasm :\


Nope. opra is the best show ever.<-- that's sarcasm


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 11, 2010)

Keala The Tiger said:


> Nope. opra is the best show ever.<-- that's sarcasm


mk

I am not a flirty douche, nope not at all

[spot the sarcasm]


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 11, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> mk
> 
> I am not a flirty douche, nope not at all
> 
> [spot the sarcasm]


  the flirty part because your not a douche


----------



## tyrant_wolf3939 (Jan 11, 2010)

I dont need one.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 11, 2010)

tyrant_wolf3939 said:


> I dont need one.



You do too.


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 11, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You do too.



but but he has porn and hands


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 11, 2010)

Keala The Tiger said:


> but but he has porn and hands



But in another thread he said he disagrees with ANYTHING yiffy,,,etc. in his words.


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 11, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> But in another thread he said he disagrees with ANYTHING yiffy,,,etc. in his words.


Oh well sucks to be him I guess


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 11, 2010)

Single not lookin for serious shit as is V:


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 11, 2010)

Keala The Tiger said:


> That's not cool I thought we were getting along.


We are. I don't even dislike you so far. Relax, it's just a joke.


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 11, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> We are. I don't even dislike you so far. Relax, it's just a joke.


ok thank you


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 11, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> But in another thread he said he disagrees with ANYTHING yiffy,,,etc. in his words.


 
In that case he has Anjelina on the right and Megan Fox on the left.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 11, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> We are. I don't even dislike you so far. Relax, it's just a joke.



for a venomous serpent with mike dirnt's tits
you sure are a softy


----------



## Amoranis (Jan 11, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> Aw, im so sorry broken hearts suck. Went through one not to long ago. looking for mate myself, but my options are larger because im Bi.
> i just want to give you a hug, its nice to see a gay fox. (wags tail)
> We should talk sometime.





Amoranis said:


> kitsune sounds just like me ^^
> options options options
> /me blushes






LonelyKitsune said:


> (ears perk up, tail wags) how much like?




well were both bi, looking, same age group, sept ur a perty fox <3 
/me winks rapidly ^^ 
<3 fawxies


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 11, 2010)

^ Hey, newfags: Gb2gaia.



jellyhurwit said:


> for a venomous serpent with mike dirnt's tits
> you sure are a softy


Or maybe I'm just grooming her.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 11, 2010)

no haz mate, just ended one, don't feel like getting back in, maybe 'breed around' lol, but i'm not feeling the whole 'serious' thing right now


----------



## Gnome (Jan 11, 2010)

yep.
wed


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 11, 2010)

Gnome said:


> yep.
> wed


 wat


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 11, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> wat



aka married i assume


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 11, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> aka married i assume


 Oh k.
Holy shit I always assumed you were 15 or something.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 11, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Oh k.
> Holy shit I always assumed you were 15 or something.



Gnome?  Really?


----------



## yiffy_the_wolf_boy (Jan 11, 2010)

Noooooope. Toss me into the "lonely lovable social rejects" pile.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 11, 2010)

yiffy_the_wolf_boy said:


> Noooooope. Toss me into the "lonely lovable social rejects" pile.



*grunts and shifts body* this pile is getting uncomfortably full...


----------



## Telnac (Jan 12, 2010)

I need to find a woman with a good paying job, so I can latch on to her, quit my job & leech off of her until she's penniless.  Then jump ship & find a hot young 20something to play with using all of my ex's money.

I figured I've been on the bad side of that equation enough times, I should get to be on the fun side of it for once.

Nah... I'm not bitter.  Not in the least.  [/sarcasm]

There's a reason why I'm not looking to get too terribly serious with anyone.   Too many people want nothing more than to leech off of someone & do nothing else with their lives.

My last gf was an exception to the rule and I'll miss her.  But she & I weren't going to make it to the altar, and we both knew it... and the acceptance of that fact was one of the main reasons why we worked as a couple.

But my ex-wife, and several ex-gfs before her.... oi.  Leeches, all o 'em.


----------



## Mojotaian (Jan 12, 2010)

Telnac said:


> I need to find a woman with a good paying job, so I can latch on to her, quit my job & leech off of her until she's penniless. Then jump ship & find a hot young 20something to play with using all of my ex's money.
> 
> I figured I've been on the bad side of that equation enough times, I should get to be on the fun side of it for once.
> 
> ...


 
This is a sad reality, especially in our now "developing" society... It makes me wonder, though "Should I just not be important? Just be regular with no impressive characteristics?" I say no, nothing outside of what I don't already want at least.

But that's the basic instinct. Girls generally look for what males have, or what they've proven to have, be it worth, ability or sexual attractiveness. So, it just seems that one has to PROVE themselves to be deemed as lovable... So it makes me to be unsure as to what love has become, when you look at it, love was always at the bottom of the list when it came to priority. So, for a guy, you have to prove that you're worth love... which, I think is bullshit... but that's how life works... As for a girl, however, it's more about sexual attractiveness, which makes one question about origins, because you can't really know whether the guy is in it in it, or in it for the fuck... Which is also quite sad and demeaning...

Though, what I do find so fucking irritating is when people lose their sense of self, or lack the ability to create one because of a significant other. There's this kid I know, who has a girlfriend again, he doesn't even seem to, ugh! He describes himself as having no other real reason to live life except for his girlfriend, and while this is cute and all, I can't just help and think "What the fuck are you on about!? Grow up and GET another reason to live your god-damn life!" He says he doesn't have anything else to really live for and I can't help but roll my eyes in my head and think that it's all pathetic! While others, however lonely they get, realise that they don't need a girlfriend or boyfriend to be happy with themselves and actually have a sense of person! When that kid breaks up with this girl for whatever reason, what does he have then!? Oh, wait, he refuses to even think about that, convinced it'll never happen!!! I both look forward to and dread the day that they do break up, and I know what'll happen, he'll try to kill himself again. Stupid, stupid kid...

So, for those of you who are lonely and desperately wanting a mate. Do you actually have a sense of self? Enough to be able to not get so attached to another person that you actually become a part of them? Do you have your own identity sorted in the sense that you know that you have a purpose in life apart from being with another person or merely being their accessory?

Before you long for a mate, think about that...


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 12, 2010)

This thread has gotten quite sad...and lonely.


----------



## Mojotaian (Jan 12, 2010)

nice pointout, that's because most furs are lonely.


----------



## Korex (Jan 12, 2010)

I need to meet that person in IRL...in case


----------



## Mojotaian (Jan 12, 2010)

Korex said:


> I need to meet that person in IRL...in case


 
For me, a must...


----------



## Geek (Jan 12, 2010)

This video is the story of my life:

[yt]jIyqv21ZM9Y[/yt]


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 12, 2010)

Geek said:


> This video is the story of my life:
> 
> [yt]jIyqv21ZM9Y[/yt]


cool vid bro


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 12, 2010)

Mojotaian said:


> So, for those of you who are lonely and desperately wanting a mate. Do you actually have a sense of self? Enough to be able to not get so attached to another person that you actually become a part of them? Do you have your own identity sorted in the sense that you know that you have a purpose in life apart from being with another person or merely being their accessory?
> 
> Before you long for a mate, think about that...



lol well my response is "don't DESPERATELY wait for a mate, get a mate, stay single, buy hookers, just be happy regardless"


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 12, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol well my response is "don't DESPERATELY wait for a mate, get a mate, stay single, buy hookers, just be happy regardless"



well the best thing for me to do is hook up wit a hot gay guy and get to know his hot ass chick friends so if and when it doesnt work out hook up wit tha hot friends... either way im happy... god i love being Bi, best of both worlds.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 12, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> well the best thing for me to do is hook up wit a hot gay guy and get to know his hot ass chick friends so if and when it doesnt work out hook up wit tha hot friends... either way im happy... god i love being Bi, best of both worlds.



lol 'cept in reality there's nothing good in either world, this place is rotting faster than super aids


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 12, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol 'cept in reality there's nothing good in either world, this place is rotting faster than super aids



super aids!!! OH NOES!!!


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 12, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol 'cept in reality there's nothing good in either world, this place is rotting faster than super aids


yeah im still waiting until standards get even lower then there will be orgies in the street ans every one will have at least one std and the legal age will be like 6 because we Are that retarded :/


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 12, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> super aids!!! OH NOES!!!



yeah, even though you get the 'best of both worlds' in terms of sex i guess, otherwise you're getting no extra benefits lol, people in general are slowly succumbing to the dark vortex of humanity


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 12, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> yeah, even though you get the 'best of both worlds' in terms of sex i guess, otherwise you're getting no extra benefits lol, people in general are slowly succumbing to the dark vortex of humanity



WHO ARE YOU AND WHAT HAVE YOU DONE WITH MY FRIEND, you were never this much of a downer... but you might be right.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Jan 12, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> *grunts and shifts body* this pile is getting uncomfortably full...




Got  that right...


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 12, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> the legal age will be like 6


you would like that wouldn't you lol


----------



## flash_fox (Jan 12, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> yeah im still waiting until standards get even lower then there will be orgies in the street ans every one will have at least one std and the legal age will be like 6 because we Are that retarded :/


 

Yes I do think that the world is going down the crapper right now....unfortunately ....But hey way to look on the brighter side of things.


----------



## Erewolf (Jan 12, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> well the best thing for me to do is hook up wit a hot gay guy and get to know his hot ass chick friends so if and when it doesnt work out hook up wit tha hot friends... either way im happy... god i love being Bi, best of both worlds.



Or you spend your whole life being attracted to everyone and not getting anyone. Being bi sexual is sometimes double lonely. ._. I used to be double lonely. Not anymore tho. :3


----------



## Kelo (Jan 12, 2010)

most of all what is being said is totally true and is why I really only ever deal with other furs and avoid 'normal' people as much as possible, as no matter how much many of you may want to paint yourself as 'normal' you are not just by being here and just by thinking the way you do makes you not like 'them' they are not even able to perceive anything outside the box at all. So lets keep it together everyone!

Loneliness sucks and I feel it too everyday but to solve it all we just gotta look around at the furs around us one reason no one ever finds anyone is cause everyone hides and is hard to find!!


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 12, 2010)

flash_fox said:


> Yes I do think that the world is going down the crapper right now....unfortunately ....But hey way to look on the brighter side of things.



You think it was somewhere else to begin with :V ?


----------



## R.Runner (Jan 12, 2010)

The world was pretty badass in the 90's^


----------



## fishbones (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm single and a-ok with it. Wouldn't mind a quick fuck, though. ;D

...Actually, no, maybe not. I don't know if I could actually go through with casual sex.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 12, 2010)

R.Runner said:


> The world was pretty badass in the 90's^



lol fuck that, i couldn't drink in the 90s


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 12, 2010)

haha single and open for something new, here's your chance folks


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 12, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> haha single and open for something new, here's your chance folks


 Hey Poet, I'm free Thursday after four, wanna do something? We could e-hang out.

And uh.
Discuss ladies.
Yeah.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 12, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Hey Poet, I'm free Thursday after four, wanna do something? We could e-hang out.
> 
> And uh.
> Discuss ladies.
> Yeah.


Yeah e-chillin is the shit.


----------



## RipperFang (Jan 12, 2010)

I used to, But not any more.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 12, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Yeah e-chillin is the shit.


 Actually let's do it now.
I promise I'm not trying to hit on you.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 12, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Actually let's do it now.
> I promise I'm not trying to hit on you.



LIES!


----------



## flash_fox (Jan 12, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> You think it was somewhere else to begin with :V ?


 

Ok you have a point there....Well I now restate my thought....I think the world is going more down the crapper than it already has.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 13, 2010)

fishbones said:


> I'm single and a-ok with it. Wouldn't mind a quick fuck, though. ;D
> 
> ...Actually, no, maybe not. I don't know if I could actually go through with casual sex.


For me, it depends on what you mean by casual sex.  A quick shag with someone you've known all of 2 hours?  Uh, no.  I like keeping myself as STD free as is possible for any sexually active person, and sex with some random mystery person sounds akin to a game of Russian Roulette.

Polyamory works as a solution for some.  But if you're having issues finding one significant other, getting more than one can be a bit... problematic!  That's especially b/c the difference between polyamory and cheating is that everyone knows about everyone else's partners.  It safer than shagging someone you just met in the bar... but only if you really know your partners, and their partners... and so on.  Still too risky in my book, and that's beside the massive drama that frequently accompanies polyamorous relationships.

"Fuck friends" (i.e. someone who you shag when you/they are lonely but have no feelings for) is a better solution, but even that gets old.  Being someone's booty call makes you feel like a hunt of meat.  Eventually, you or they want more than that, and that's when the situation starts to break down.

No, the only solution for casual sex outside of a committed relationship that I've found to be remotely stable is having a few friends who you've known a long time, and who you trust, and you know that they can trust you.  You hang out with them, go skiing, play games, watch movies and occasionally make love.  Unlike a typical fuck friend situation, it isn't just a booty call.  Having sex is just one of several activities you enjoy doing together.  It may be planned, like spending a weekend hanging out when having sex is just one of several things you plan on doing.  Or it may be more spur of the moment, like if one of you is having a REALLY bad day, and the other uses sex as a way to help you feel better... to remind you that you're still wanted as a person.  But getting a call of "I'm lonely, let's screw?"  No.

Of course, having a committed relationship is far better than any of the above (unless you're bi, in which case you might want to be polyamorous in a quad relationship with another bi couple.)  But if you aren't in such a relationship and want to have casual sex, there are better ways to get it than just shagging the next dude you meet.


----------



## Leon (Jan 13, 2010)

I've been single for a while and I've just really come to terms with my sexuality, so I havent had a boyfriend but it's something im kinda wanting to change.


----------



## fishbones (Jan 13, 2010)

@Telnac: Oh jeez, I was just making a joke back there. I didn't mean it seriously.

I certainly would never randomly sleep with someone: aside from STDs, it'd make me feel very cheap. And even having sex with a friend or something, I couldn't do that, either. It'd be too weird.

The third option might be something I'd like to try, but there's no one I know that well or trust that much. Or that has taken an interest in me.

Besides, I'm secretly a huge romantic, so I'd probably have to be, like... emotionally invested in someone to have sex. And I'm not good at that.


----------



## Mojotaian (Jan 13, 2010)

Meh, I don't think casual sex is for me, even though sex is going to be better, I'd prefer to have that appreciation with someone I adore, not some bystander... Besides, if I wanted to satiate my sexual hungers, I'd go through an intense masturbating session... leaves me happy for a few days unless I voluntarily decide to go ahead anyway...


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 13, 2010)

Hehe I found a boy at school that wants to date me hehehe but I'm not sure but I really can't thanks to my father.


----------



## Leon (Jan 13, 2010)

Whats your dad have to do with you dating?


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 13, 2010)

leon said:


> Whats your dad have to do with you dating?


because my father is a big,rude,mean idiot :/ who would hecal him or scare him away


----------



## Leon (Jan 13, 2010)

Sorry hope all goes well.


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 13, 2010)

leon said:


> Sorry hope all goes well.


Yeah I have to find some place we can hang out without my dad or brother


----------



## Amoranis (Jan 13, 2010)

ahahah. i just had the most hallarius mental image.

immagine,. 

my dad comes home, walks up stairs and pass the hallway  near my room. and sees me wearing a wolf fursiut, banging another guy in a fursiut, 

he wud hav heart attak :\  

LOLOLOLOLOLOL ROFLMAOCOPTER SOI

x3!


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 13, 2010)

Amoranis said:


> ahahah. i just had the most hallarius mental image.
> 
> immagine,.
> 
> ...


That would be funny as heck!


----------



## Leon (Jan 13, 2010)

Amoranis said:


> ahahah. i just had the most hallarius mental image.
> 
> immagine,.
> 
> ...


 
If only it could be me =3


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 13, 2010)

Telnac said:


> "Fuck friends" (i.e. someone who you shag when you/they are lonely but have no feelings for) is a better solution, but even that gets old.  Being someone's booty call makes you feel like a hunt of meat.  Eventually, you or they want more than that, and that's when the situation starts to break down.
> 
> No, the only solution for casual sex outside of a committed relationship that I've found to be remotely stable is having a few friends who you've known a long time, and who you trust, and you know that they can trust you.  You hang out with them, go skiing, play games, watch movies and occasionally make love.  Unlike a typical fuck friend situation, it isn't just a booty call.  Having sex is just one of several activities you enjoy doing together.  It may be planned, like spending a weekend hanging out when having sex is just one of several things you plan on doing.  Or it may be more spur of the moment, like if one of you is having a REALLY bad day, and the other uses sex as a way to help you feel better... to remind you that you're still wanted as a person.  But getting a call of "I'm lonely, let's screw?"  No.


I guess me and ma woman are somewhere between these two options. For the most part we just call each other up when we're lonely. But we hang out at work and go out to bars on rare occasions. There are many types of love out there. It doesn't always have to be marriage, kids, old age and death. I know my relationship will end but the love will always remain. I think I care for this girl more than most my married friends. It's the fact that we are kindred spirits that keeps us from staying together.

I guess the point I'm trying to make Telnac is that any of the relationships you listed can work. You just need to find someone that truly shares the same belief.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 13, 2010)

Amoranis said:


> ahahah. i just had the most hallarius mental image.
> 
> immagine,.
> 
> ...



lol! my dad would murder me if he found out i was bi, or a furry


----------



## Koray (Jan 13, 2010)

Yes, I do. :3

oh...

and we met online

/typical furry


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 13, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> lol! my dad would murder me if he found out i was bi, or a furry



TO DEATH!

lol i want my next chick to be a furry chick


----------



## FluffMouse (Jan 13, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> TO DEATH!
> 
> lol i want my next chick to be a furry chick



Mistaaaaaaaaake. Mistaaaake. D:<


----------



## Night_Fangs (Jan 13, 2010)

Amoranis said:


> ahahah. i just had the most hallarius mental image.
> 
> immagine,.
> 
> ...



I was laughing for almost 5 mins after this, I just got a mental image in my head after reading and it was just so fricken funny.

/sigh, Thank goodness I don't live with my parents any more really, Then again I don't have a partner so I can get caught for something I am no doing.


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 13, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> lol! my dad would murder me if he found out i was bi, or a furry


If I still lived with my dad he'd just
say, "yeah buddy git some"


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 13, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> TO DEATH!
> 
> lol i want my next chick to be a furry chick



ya i think it would tend to help in the relationship


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 13, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> Mistaaaaaaaaake. Mistaaaake. D:<



how r it mistake?


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 13, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> If I still lived with my dad he'd just
> say, "yeah buddy git some"



 i didnt come out to my mom till i moved out, that way its easier to keep my dad in the dark


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 13, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> Mistaaaaaaaaake. Mistaaaake. D:<



ya how mistake?


----------



## Night_Fangs (Jan 13, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> i didnt come out to my mom till i moved out, that way its easier to keep my dad in the dark



Not a bad idea really, It's not like the could really make a big fuss over it cause you can really just leave. Personally I think its easier to not to say anything tho.



SugarMental said:


> Mistaaaaaaaaake. Mistaaaake. D:<



Mistake, Why?


----------



## Telnac (Jan 13, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> I guess the point I'm trying to make Telnac is that any of the relationships you listed can work. You just need to find someone that truly shares the same belief.


Yup.  You nailed it on the head.

(No double entendre in that sentence...   )


----------



## flash_fox (Jan 13, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> i didnt come out to my mom till i moved out, that way its easier to keep my dad in the dark


 
I guess I consider you lucky.....My parents are anti-gay!


----------



## Geek (Jan 13, 2010)

Amoranis said:


> ahahah. i just had the most hallarius mental image.
> 
> immagine,.
> 
> ...



Do you do that sort of things with the suit?


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 13, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> Not a bad idea really, It's not like the could really make a big fuss over it cause you can really just leave. Personally I think its easier to not to say anything tho.



it was killing me inside not to tell my family, i could only realy be myself around them after i told them.




flash_fox said:


> I guess I consider you lucky.....My parents are anti-gay!



Wow, that sux.


----------



## candiipup (Jan 13, 2010)

Well i don't have a mate _anymore_. Thanks to last night. Wooooooooooooo!

Eh. I stayed up til 5 last night and haven't eaten. Today is awesome.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 13, 2010)

candiipup said:


> Well i don't have a mate _anymore_. Thanks to last night. Wooooooooooooo!
> 
> Eh. I stayed up til 5 last night and haven't eaten. Today is awesome.


 What happened? D:


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jan 13, 2010)

I might not have mine for much longer...


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jan 13, 2010)

RoseHexwit said:


> I might not have mine for much longer...



ohh *hugs* im sorry, what happened?


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jan 13, 2010)

Nothing yet, but we've been fighting since late December.


----------



## Geek (Jan 13, 2010)

RoseHexwit said:


> Nothing yet, but we've been fighting since late December.



Is he furry ?


----------



## Aden (Jan 13, 2010)

Geek said:


> Is he furry ?



This is certainly the most pertinent question


----------



## yiffy_the_wolf_boy (Jan 13, 2010)

It seems around me anything deeper than "omagaw yer hot" "omagaw yer hot too lets do the dirty mambo" is impossible to find around where I live. 

Buuuut there's always shiny things to chase around, so I'm happy. (Until little mrs or mr perfect comes along and DERAILS MY PLANS FOR WORLD DALMAT--er--DOMINATION!.)


----------



## Night_Fangs (Jan 13, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> it was killing me inside not to tell my family, i could only realy be myself around them after i told them.



This is why I actually told me friends, I just don't see most of my family enough for me to consider telling them, the one member I do see enough (mother) I just do not feel ready to tell.  Tho my friends were fine with it, made a few friendly jokes and ask how I go about choosing if I'm gonna to hook up with a guy or a girl, But I'm not sure my self yet, guess just whom ever I like better (Have not had any experience in the field) 

Any way one of the jokes they made was kinda funny:
(This is shortly after they asked what size bed I had and pretty much right after asking me what gender I am going to try to be with. Caught me off guard with that).
Friend: When we're sharing a house, Try not to to make to much noise with your partner while I'm trying to sleep.
Me: Err, Ok...
Friend: I don't want to hear a thud during the night followed by:
"What happened?"
"I Fell out, But I'm coming back!"
"Hurry up already then, I want you back"
Me: (laughing a bit) Ok, I'll try, But I'm not making any promises.
Then we both had a bit of a laugh for a minute and went back to work.

Not really a joke, But they were fine with it (Considering they thought I was gay already, Telling them I'm bi was hard as I thought it would be), By their own words "So you get the best of both worlds then."


----------



## Geek (Jan 13, 2010)

Amoranis said:


> ahahah. i just had the most hallarius mental image.
> 
> immagine,.
> 
> ...



[yt]OfNptfpzqac[/yt]


----------



## candiipup (Jan 13, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> What happened? D:



late reply is late. 

Mate broke up with me last night. I feel better today, but it isn't the first time. Still, this one's final so... yeah. This puppy's back on the market, joy of joys.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 13, 2010)

candiipup said:


> late reply is late.
> 
> Mate broke up with me last night. I feel better today, but it isn't the first time. Still, this one's final so... yeah. This puppy's back on the market, joy of joys.


 Final?
And awr, don't look at it that way. You learn from breakups and failed relationships, so every following relationship is a little better.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 13, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> Mistaaaaaaaaake. Mistaaaake. D:<





Kitsune_Morric said:


> how r it mistake?





LonelyKitsune said:


> ya how mistake?





Night_Fangs said:


> Mistake, Why?



Lol :V .


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 13, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Lol :V .


 Whitenoise your previous avatar was nice.
This one is ew :c


----------



## Amoranis (Jan 13, 2010)

Geek said:


> [yt]OfNptfpzqac[/yt]



u fking stole my video. u will burn for this. 

xD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! roflmaocopter


----------



## REDnico (Jan 13, 2010)

I finally have one 

He's the best ever!

yes we met online, I don't care >.>


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 13, 2010)

Amoranis said:


> xD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! roflmaocopter



requesting a ban


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 13, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> requesting a ban



Seconded :V .



FrancisBlack said:


> Whitenoise your previous avatar was nice.
> This one is ew :c



How's that :V ?


----------



## Paskiewicz (Jan 13, 2010)

I do in the Interent. lol


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 13, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Seconded :V .
> 
> 
> 
> How's that :V ?


iflu marry me

And never change again :3


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Jan 13, 2010)

well i dont have a girlfriend yet... i realy, realy, realy hope when i do she will be a furry. hmm havent tried facebook or myspace yet... nah thats only for last resort..


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm being leaded on by one boy and one girl, both furries.

Bah.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 13, 2010)

candiipup said:


> late reply is late.
> 
> Mate broke up with me last night. I feel better today, but it isn't the first time. Still, this one's final so... yeah. This puppy's back on the market, joy of joys.



back on market? *ears perk* tell me about this sale


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 13, 2010)

oh god this thread is going to turn into a craig's list for furries


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 13, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> oh god this thread is going to turn into a craig's list for furries



do we have to put up personal information and photos?

lol i knew a guy who picked up chicks from craig's list


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 13, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> oh god this thread is going to turn into a craig's list for furries


You mean it wasn't one already? :V


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 13, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> You mean it wasn't one already? :V



you get less spam emails from here though


----------



## Jelly (Jan 13, 2010)

i just wanted to say
54 pages
jesus christ


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 13, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> i just wanted to say
> 54 pages
> jesus christ



we should end this on page 69


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 13, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> we should end this on page 69



requesting a ban


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 13, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> requesting a ban


Seconded.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 13, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> requesting a ban



why? that seems rather harsh for a joke on an already derailed conversation


----------



## Jelly (Jan 13, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Seconded.



Thirded.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 13, 2010)

hey speaking of bans
whatever happened to that "mr.awesome" guy?


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 13, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> why? that seems rather harsh for a joke on an already derailed conversation


If we could request death upon you, it would be warranted.


----------



## Amoranis (Jan 13, 2010)

idont understand what you mean. what did i do. im sorry if i have upset anyone


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 13, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> Thirded.



so instead of telling me why you want me banned, or even starting with asking me to stop doing whatever i'm doing, you all just chant "ban! ban! ban!" like some elitist group?

in a message board created to talk and discuss things and maybe meet friends, you're demeanor seems to be rather harsh and offset


----------



## Jelly (Jan 13, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> so instead of telling me why you want me banned, or even starting with asking me to stop doing whatever i'm doing, you all just chant "ban! ban! ban!" like some elitist group?




yes



Kitsune_Morric said:


> in a message board created to talk and discuss things and maybe meet friends, you're demeanor seems to be rather harsh and offset



no


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 13, 2010)

Amoranis said:


> idont understand what you mean. what did i do. im sorry if i have upset anyone



no i think they are talking to me, i don't think you did anything to upset them that i noticed


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 13, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> hey speaking of bans
> whatever happened to that "mr.awesome" guy?



pretty sure he got banned or something


----------



## MathiasLupen (Jan 13, 2010)

I kinda do.  She's interested in the fandom, just not that much.... Yet. X3


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 13, 2010)

MathiasLupen said:


> I kinda do.  She's interested in the fandom, just not that much.... Yet. X3



i think what matters in that situation is if she accepts you being a furry, then it'll still work

don't pressure her with it too much, she might get scared and run lol


----------



## kimikoakita (Jan 13, 2010)

My mate and I met at the mall.  He was trying to skate on two halves of a broken board and fell, got my number, and we've been together for 3 years now.  He not only accepted my joining the fandom, he embraced the idea with open arms and is now a furry himself.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 13, 2010)

kimikoakita said:


> My mate and I met at the mall.  He was trying to skate on two halves of a broken board and fell, got my number, and we've been together for 3 years now.  He not only accepted my joining the fandom, he embraced the idea with open arms and is now a furry himself.




lol talk about a textbook lovestory


----------



## MathiasLupen (Jan 13, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> i think what matters in that situation is if she accepts you being a furry, then it'll still work
> 
> don't pressure her with it too much, she might get scared and run lol



Lol I know. She does except it, dun exactly know why she wouldn't tho *thinks to himself*. Nevermind.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 13, 2010)

MathiasLupen said:


> Lol I know. She does except it, dun exactly know why she wouldn't tho *thinks to himself*. Nevermind.



...yeah...uhh...stuff

well good luck to ya!


----------



## kimikoakita (Jan 13, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol talk about a textbook lovestory


>.<  I know!  But considering that, I never saw it coming.  You don't really expect it to happen (or to last as long as it has).


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 13, 2010)

kimikoakita said:


> >.<  I know!  But considering that, I never saw it coming.  You don't really expect it to happen (or to last as long as it has).



that's true, and i'm glad for you to have gone so long, it seems relationships are crumbling and soon this will just be a planet of breeding like standard animals


----------



## kimikoakita (Jan 13, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> that's true, and i'm glad for you to have gone so long, it seems relationships are crumbling and soon this will just be a planet of breeding like standard animals



Everyone else may be mindlessly breeding, but this is the only person I've ever slept with and we have the whole "mates for life" thing going for us.  It's nice that he's my best friend, too.  It eliminates the awkwardness of constantly having guyfriends around (I don't get along with most other women and most of my guyfriends are exes).


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 13, 2010)

kimikoakita said:


> Everyone else may be mindlessly breeding, but this is the only person I've ever slept with and we have the whole "mates for life" thing going for us.  It's nice that he's my best friend, too.  It eliminates the awkwardness of constantly having guyfriends around (I don't get along with most other women and most of my guyfriends are exes).



you are such a good example of a successful relationship lol


----------



## kimikoakita (Jan 13, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> you are such a good example of a successful relationship lol



lol we're hoping so, anyway


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 13, 2010)

kimikoakita said:


> lol we're hoping so, anyway



well i'm deffinitely happy for you


----------



## Uro (Jan 13, 2010)

Yup. Been dating for about 8 months or so now.

The story is a little bit funny, we had met multiple times before at local furry parties/meets ect. And even shared a room and bed at a con. We were kind of friends but never really had any interest in each other. he drove a bmw so I thought he was a douchebag rich kid and he thought I was a hussy lol.

So one night at a local furries house party we both ended up going and I ended up getting way to drunk and got kinda sick. Apparently I was getting affectionate with him and he ended up taking care of me that night. So over the weekend I kind of cuddled a lot with him and he invited me to stay with him in his room at this past AC and it was there that we made it official.

One for the story books eh? Lol.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 13, 2010)

Uro said:


> One for the story books eh? Lol.



deffinitely an underground book though lol, don't think too many people will taste for all the situations there, you mentioned furry and man, deffinitely scares the children away lol


----------



## Uro (Jan 13, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> deffinitely an underground book though lol, don't think too many people will taste for all the situations there, you mentioned furry and man, deffinitely scares the children away lol



Not sure which one would be scarier to kids. x3


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 14, 2010)

Uro said:


> Not sure which one would be scarier to kids. x3



well it all depends on two things

1. how sheltered or conservative their oppinions are
2. how long they've had internet access


----------



## Night_Fangs (Jan 14, 2010)

Geek said:


> [yt]OfNptfpzqac[/yt]


Lol that was so funny, could not stop laughing through most of it. Even now 10 mins later I'm still thinking and laughing about it... Hmm, Why am I still thinking about it?

Could be funny guys like that as friends so long as it was not to public, That would just be weird but fun. LOL still laughing.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 14, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> i just wanted to say
> 54 pages
> jesus christ


Yes, and I've been following it from page 1.

If that isn't proof that I have no mate, nothing is!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 14, 2010)

I have shitty luck with women so I'm convinced that I'm dying alone. Every time I get interested in a girl they go all psycho and I loose all interest. Women are fucking weird man...


----------



## Night_Fangs (Jan 14, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Yes, and I've been following it from page 1.
> 
> If that isn't proof that I have no mate, nothing is!



Think I know how you feel man, I have never had a mate or any one that I am close to. I'd be happy to someone there at the end of the day that I can just be with doing anything really.(Anything been chating/watching tv to stuff, err yea stuff)


----------



## Leon (Jan 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I have shitty luck with women so I'm convinced that I'm dying alone. Every time I get interested in a girl they go all psycho and I loose all interest. Women are fucking weird man...


 
Maybe you need to find a man?


----------



## Kiszka (Jan 14, 2010)

leon said:


> Maybe you need to find a man?


THIS.


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 14, 2010)

Nope. Would like one. On the flip side, solitaire isn't so bad of a card game.


----------



## Leon (Jan 14, 2010)

I have been single for a pretty long time, so it doesnt really bother me but it still sucks.


----------



## Geek (Jan 14, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> Lol that was so funny, could not stop laughing through most of it. Even now 10 mins later I'm still thinking and laughing about it... Hmm, Why am I still thinking about it?
> 
> Could be funny guys like that as friends so long as it was not to public, That would just be weird but fun. LOL still laughing.



Im open-minded enough to do it.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Jan 14, 2010)

Geek said:


> Im open-minded enough to do it.



Really I see nothing wrong with it either, They are just having fun after all and not hurting any one, Could be fun providing you set limitations especially when in puplic, but otherwise I see the fun in it. (Iv seen worse than this, such as anatomically correct fursuits, (Even those are still kinda of funny, But funny in the weird funny way)). 

But seeing this makes me wish I had irl furry friends, Even more so if they were fursuiters cause I reckon it'd be heaps of fun to just go around in a fursuit. Never doing that alone tho, Those are the times I reckon you would most likely be attack as opposed to with friends or other suiters. They just look so fun sometimes. (Sucks none at all seem to be around me).


----------



## Leon (Jan 14, 2010)

I agree I would do that just havin fun with friends.


----------



## monkeyspoon (Jan 14, 2010)

I just left a relationship.

A fellow furry girlfriend would be amazing.


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I have shitty luck with women so I'm convinced that I'm dying alone. Every time I get interested in a girl they go all psycho and I loose all interest. Women are fucking weird man...


Yeah I hear ya. I recently realized that every woman I have ever known,
friend or mate, eventually goes psycho. Can't be helped. Just a matter of time.
At least from my observations.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 14, 2010)

playboy!

had to say something, i felt left out


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 14, 2010)

Single again.

Never, ever, ever date someone you understand completely. Eventually, there won't be anything left to say :/


----------



## Loki_Blackfang (Jan 14, 2010)

Yes, I do have a mate. After about 2 and a half years of someone trying to keep me away from him, we're finally together and couldn't be happier.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 14, 2010)

Single but me and this one chick are getting along really well maybe shes the one. :/


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 14, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> Single but me and this one chick are getting along really well maybe shes the one. :/


How much longer until she turns 13?


----------



## Jelly (Jan 14, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> Single but me and this one chick are getting along really well maybe shes the one. :/



is that that kid again
because if so
could you please stop talking about it


----------



## Koray (Jan 14, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> How much longer until she turns 13?


gawd...

.__.
ephebos around the corner
.__.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm singleish. I dunno. S'complicated. I do what I please but at the end of the day I need to talk to that person before I sleep.


----------



## Ricky (Jan 14, 2010)

YES

I gots a boyfriend and he's awesome <3


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 14, 2010)

Koray said:


> gawd...
> 
> .__.
> ephebos around the corner
> .__.


Not quite what I meant. At all.

But at least there's grass on the field for ephebos :V


----------



## Koray (Jan 14, 2010)

Hmm.. if you're a teenager and you like another teenager, is that ephebophilia?


Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Not quite what I meant. At all.
> 
> But at least there's grass on the field for ephebos :V


I wasn't talking about you, if you mean that....






























SatanQJones :U


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 14, 2010)

Koray said:


> Hmm.. if you're a teenager and you like another teenager, is that ephebophilia?


It's only ephebophilia if you're unable to be attracted to anybody but adolescents, even after you no longer fit into that age range.



> I wasn't talking about you, if you mean that....


._.;

EinTheCorgi is a _pedophile_, not an ephebophile. The unspoken punchline after "until she turns 13" was "and you stop being attracted to her?" :V



> SatanQJones :U


Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat's _me!_ </AskAshley>


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 14, 2010)

monkeyspoon said:


> I just left a relationship.
> 
> A fellow furry girlfriend would be amazing.



ya, i agree. BUT thats a little hard to get. furry guys are a little easier to find.
dont get me wrong if i can find a good furry girlfriend then im all over it. but all i can say is that god im Bi. lol


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I have shitty luck with women so I'm convinced that I'm dying alone. Every time I get interested in a girl they go all psycho and I loose all interest. Women are fucking weird man...



This is why I only do men.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 14, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> How much longer until she turns 13?


No she's 16 Ive known her sense we were kids I'm thinking on inviting her over on V day.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 14, 2010)

Still single.

If anyone decides to try online dating, be warned, they can often fail. I found that out twice the hard way.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 14, 2010)

w00t alone and happy, relationships cause too many problems to really be useful :\


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 14, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Single again.
> 
> Never, ever, ever date someone you understand completely. Eventually, there won't be anything left to say :/



I had the same problem. But you can alter or lie about yourself to make new conversation. Or just yiff.... all the time.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 14, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> I had the same problem. But you can alter or lie about yourself to make new conversation. Or just yiff.... all the time.


I said that to one of female friends "there's always time to yiff sweetie" she was like whats yiff  and I just decided to not tell her because i said that without thinking.


----------



## Aldaron1 (Jan 14, 2010)

I really want one =( (Preferably a gay fat fur :3) Been searching for quite a while now :/


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 14, 2010)

Aldaron1 said:


> I really want one =( (Preferably a gay fat fur :3) Been searching for quite a while now :/


 Whoa.
That's like, 90% of the people in the fandom?


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm single, probably gonna stay that way for some time.



FrancisBlack said:


> Whoa.
> That's like, 90% of the people in the fandom?



Nah, most of the fandom are skinny, under-weight gay guys.


----------



## MathiasLupen (Jan 14, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> ...yeah...uhh...stuff
> 
> well good luck to ya!



:3 thank you.  Lol btw your avatar makes me laugh. It's soooo cute!!


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 14, 2010)

I am a confusion little creature. I'm unhappy in a relationship half the time because I miss being able to kiss/grope whomever i like, but I'm unhappy single half the time because sometimes I just wanna be held by the same person. -spontaneously combusts-


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 14, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I am a confusion little creature. I'm unhappy in a relationship half the time because I miss being able to kiss/grope whomever i like, but I'm unhappy single half the time because sometimes I just wanna be held by the same person. -spontaneously combusts-


Have you ever considered being a house pet? :V


----------



## Ricky (Jan 14, 2010)

Aldaron1 said:


> I really want one =( (Preferably a gay fat fur :3) Been searching for quite a while now :/



Well, try harder.

There is no shortage of "gay fat furs" by any stretch of the imagination, so you have no excuses here.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 14, 2010)

Lawl, in my mom's family I matter less than the pets. Might be nice getting thought of first ;P


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 14, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Well, try harder.
> 
> There is no shortage of "gay fat furs" by any stretch of the imagination, so you have no excuses here.


But they eat the fat ones in Illinois.



KylieIsACannibal said:


> Lawl, in my mom's family I matter less than the pets. Might be nice getting thought of first ;P


Not quite what I meant :V


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 14, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Not quite what I meant :V


 
Hah, well do elaborate, my friend. I'm rather slow today due to illness.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 14, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Hah, well do elaborate, my friend. I'm rather slow today due to illness.


I'm not sure I had the term right, in any event. Basically, it's an arrangement wherein you are required to sexually gratify a number of people whenever they ask, usually determined by how many are living in the same residence (hence, "_house_ pet").

Could be worth looking into, in your case :V


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 14, 2010)

MathiasLupen said:


> :3 thank you.  Lol btw your avatar makes me laugh. It's soooo cute!!



I KNOW! IT'S ADDOOOORRRABLE!



KylieIsACannibal said:


> I'm singleish. I dunno. S'complicated. I do what I please but at the end of the day I need to talk to that person before I sleep.



lol, i have massive sleep issues, damn army



LonelyKitsune said:


> if i can find a good furry girlfriend then im all over it.l



lol ALL over it!


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 14, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> I'm not sure I had the term right, in any event. Basically, it's an arrangement wherein you are required to sexually gratify a number of people whenever they ask, usually determined by how many are living in the same residence (hence, "_house_ pet").
> 
> Could be worth looking into, in your case :V


 
Hahaha, hun, I am a minor. Also, not a slut. I just like being able to kiss who I want. Nothing sexual about it.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 14, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Hahaha, hun, I am a minor. Also, not a slut. I just like being able to kiss who I want. Nothing sexual about it.


You tease you.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 14, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> You tease you.


 
Lol, they know what they're getting into. I never forced them to want me.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 14, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Lol, they know what they're getting into. I never forced them to want me.



a likely story


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 14, 2010)

On a side note, there was the cutest rave girl at my local fuck-up zone last week. I hope she comes back. I'd so date her.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 14, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> On a side note, there was the cutest rave girl at my local fuck-up zone last week. I hope she comes back. I'd so date her.



lol, are there mail-order rave girls?


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 14, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Lol, they know what they're getting into. I never forced them to want me.


That's ok I wouldn't mind 

by god I'm turning into ace


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 14, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> That's ok I wouldn't mind
> 
> by god I'm turning into ace


But he's turning into Ratte! D:
...so who's Ratte turning into?


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 14, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> But he's turning into Ratte! D:
> ...so who's Ratte turning into?


 A pedophile.
She's dating someone half a year younger than her, oh god D:


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 14, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> A pedophile.
> She's dating someone half a year younger than her, oh god D:


Hmm it's a role swap ehh?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 14, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> A pedophile.
> She's dating someone half a year younger than her, oh god D:


That doesn't count. He'd have to be prepubescent, for starters :V


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 14, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> That doesn't count. He'd have to be prepubescent, for starters :V


 Well they both act like they're four so
I mean
Hi Drakea :3c


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 14, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Well they both act like they're four so


TouchÃ©!


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 14, 2010)

no but im looking for someone special (guy or girl) who will like me for who i am and not for what they want me to be.


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 14, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Well they both act like they're four so



From what I see here, a lot of people act like they are four.


----------



## Aden (Jan 14, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> From what I see here, a lot of people act like they are four.



Well, you see, internet.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 14, 2010)

Aden said:


> Well, you see, internet.


That and furries.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 14, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> That and furries.



you can be my mate.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 14, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> you can be my mate.


Okay, but you do know I'm actually a guy, right?

EDIT: Holy mother of noun, I just realised I have more posts in this thread than anybody else.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 14, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Okay, but you do know I'm actually a guy, right?
> 
> EDIT: Holy mother of noun, I just realised I have more posts in this thread than anybody else.



I'm being facetious... partially as a reference to the whole gender confusion dating thing.

I saw someone with 10,000 posts and one with 9000 posts...


----------



## Jelly (Jan 14, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I'm being facetious... partially as a reference to the whole gender confusion dating thing.
> 
> I saw someone with 10,000 posts and one with 9000 posts...



More posts _in_ this thread.

fukk yall


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 14, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> More posts _in_ this thread.
> 
> fukk yall



shut up jellyhurwit, no one cares about what you have to say..

XP


----------



## Jelly (Jan 14, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> shut up jellyhurwit, no one cares about what you have to say..
> 
> XP



aw man
:C


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 14, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I'm being facetious... partially as a reference to the whole gender confusion dating thing.


...nya? ;



> I saw someone with 10,000 posts and one with 9000 posts...


But I have 102 posts in this thread _alone_, while RandyDarkshade has the second-highest with 58... D:


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 14, 2010)

b'ow? It isn't gender confusion. The hell?


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 14, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> ...nya? ;
> 
> 
> But I have 102 posts in this thread _alone_, while RandyDarkshade has the second-highest with 58... D:



SO RONERY


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 14, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> SO RONERY


You are? Since when?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 14, 2010)

There really should be more options for gender on here..


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 14, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> You are? Since when?



i was talking about you

for posting in this thread so many times


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 14, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> i was talking about you
> 
> for posting in this thread so many times


 
I love you, because I'm pretty sure your sig is a Pictures For Sad Children strip.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 14, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I love you, because I'm pretty sure your sig is a Pictures For Sad Children strip.



what have i done


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 14, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> what have i done


 
You've appealed to a webcomics slut


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 14, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Okay, but you do know I'm actually a guy, right?


What? Really? I thought you were a girl. So confused. @_@


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 14, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> What? Really? I thought you were a girl. So confused. @_@


 
She's transgender, sweetie.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 14, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> You've appealed to a webcomics slut



(what have i done is the title for the strip the panels in my signature are taken from)


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 14, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> (what have i done is the title for the strip the panels in my signature are taken from)


 
-laughs- do you read questionable content or any other webcomics?


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 14, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> -laughs- do you read questionable content or any other webcomics?



I read many webcomics, but that is not one of them.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 14, 2010)

Sadness. I have one of the characters tattoo'd on my leg. Like I said, I'm a webcomic slut.


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 14, 2010)

sad and lonely


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 14, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> She's transgender, sweetie.



Transgender works both ways. Male being female and vice versa. Sex and gender are 2 different things too. So what is the final conclusion?


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 15, 2010)

Unmated here. It's been several years since my last serious relationship. I can't seem to get them to work. I haven't given up though. Gotta keep trying.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 15, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> Transgender works both ways. Male being female and vice versa. Sex and gender are 2 different things too. So what is the final conclusion?


 
She was born male, but identifies as female if I understand correctly.


----------



## MathiasLupen (Jan 15, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> I KNOW! IT'S ADDOOOORRRABLE!



must........ Look.......... Away..........


----------



## Mentova (Jan 15, 2010)

leon said:


> Maybe you need to find a man?



I know this is from a few pages back, but no.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 15, 2010)

What the shitting dick nipples is going on here, how in the fuck did this get over 1k posts and still going strong?

Also I don't have a mate but I fucked your mom :V


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 15, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> What the shitting dick nipples is going on here, how in the fuck did this get over 1k posts and still going strong?
> 
> Also I don't have a mate but I fucked your mom :V


papa?


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 15, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> papa?


 
>___>

Oh hell no, I ain't ya papa and I sure as hell ain't paying child support >:[


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 15, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> >___>
> 
> Oh hell no, I ain't ya papa and I sure as hell ain't paying child support >:[


I want ma birthday presents god dammit!


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 15, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> I want ma birthday presents god dammit!


 
o.o;

*runs away*


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 15, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> I want ma birthday presents god dammit!


 *CUE PORNO MUSIC*


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 15, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> o.o;
> 
> *runs away*


What else should I have expected from a black father*sigh*
Oh damn, was that the line back there? My bad.


The Drunken Ace said:


> *CUE PORNO MUSIC*


Guess it could have been construed that way, especially on faf.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 15, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I'm being facetious... partially as a reference to the whole gender confusion dating thing.
> 
> I saw someone with 10,000 posts and one with 9000 posts...


 hey Zee
how are you doing


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 15, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> What else should I have expected from a black father*sigh*
> Oh damn, was that the line back there? My bad.


 
lol but I can't be your dad, there must of been like 15 dudes she's slept with after I left her >.>

Hopefully a blood test will show that I can't be your father x3


----------



## Telnac (Jan 15, 2010)

I really don't see the fascination with wanting to date another furry.  It's like wanting to date someone else who likes woodworking.  Yeah, it's a bonus if you find someone who shares that in common with you, but there really are far more important things to consider in a relationship.

Contrary to what many people here seem to think, dating a non-fur is OK.  If they accept you for being who you are, including your furry side, it's all good.

I certainly wouldn't turn down a furry who wants to be my gf (unless she's seriously underage is married or one of a dozen things that would make me say no to anyone... be they a furry or not.)  But I'm not holding my breath until I meet one.


----------



## Nylak (Jan 15, 2010)

Telnac said:


> I really don't see the fascination with wanting to date another furry. It's like wanting to date someone else who likes woodworking. Yeah, it's a bonus if you find someone who shares that in common with you, but there really are far more important things to consider in a relationship.
> 
> Contrary to what many people here seem to think, dating a non-fur is OK. If they accept you for being who you are, including your furry side, it's all good.
> 
> I certainly wouldn't turn down a furry who wants to be my gf (unless she's seriously underage is married or one of a dozen things that would make me say no to anyone... be they a furry or not.) But I'm not holding my breath until I meet one.


 
^ This right here.

To answer the question, I'm casually involved with someone (non-furry, but she humours me well) but I consider myself "unmated," or what have you.


----------



## FluffMouse (Jan 15, 2010)

I has a furry mate. :'33 But I've bragged enough before-


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 15, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> I has a furry mate. :'33 But I've *bragged* enough before-



I WANT YOU TO BRAG ABOUT IT EVEN MOAR!

Shpiel.
Furry mates are cute.


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 15, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> She was born male, but identifies as female if I understand correctly.



Ah, awww. m(*^Ï‰^*)m

Hey Nylak, Where did you get your sig? I am in love with that artist's style. I have no idea why, but it looks so... cute.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 15, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> i was talking about you
> 
> for posting in this thread so many times


But I've been single for less than 24 hours as of this post :<



KylieIsACannibal said:


> She was born male, but identifies as female if I understand correctly.


You do :3



Falconpunch said:


> Ah, awww. m(*^Ï‰^*)m


o.o;


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 15, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> hey Zee
> how are you doing



I'm good, you?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 15, 2010)

Zee Skunkeh! said:


> I'm good, you?


This made me laugh, perhaps a bit louder than it should have.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 15, 2010)

D:
the other zee


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 15, 2010)

Well, fine, I know where I'm not wanted...


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 15, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> *CUE PORNO MUSIC*



http://z0r.de/?id=1000


----------



## Jezzabelle (Jan 15, 2010)

Nope |C. Like to have a mate tho...who is male, because, y'know, I like guys, plus I'm a girl too. 

Sorry ladies <3


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 15, 2010)

Jezzabelle said:


> Nope |C. Like to have a mate tho...who is male, because, y'know, I like guys, plus I'm a girl too.
> 
> Sorry ladies <3



The term you seek is "I'm straight"


----------



## Jezzabelle (Jan 15, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> The term you seek is "I'm straight"



Yes, that.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 15, 2010)

How boring :V


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 15, 2010)

Jezzabelle said:


> Yes, that.



Guy are not that hard to find on the intarblags. Now, straight guys are a bit rare to find in furdom. Luckily I am straight. :V


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 15, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> How boring :V



Being straight? Sure is boring.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 15, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Being straight? Sure is boring.


It's almost as boring as a noun, I tell you what.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 15, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> Guy are not that hard to find on the intarblags. Now, straight guys are a bit rare to find in furdom. Luckily I am straight. :V



I see more guys using the interwebs than I do females.


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 15, 2010)

Like Popsicle?


----------



## Jelly (Jan 15, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> Guy are not that hard to find on the intarblags. Now, straight guys are a bit rare to find in furdom. Luckily I am straight. :V



Sure, finding people on the internet isn't hard.
But why would you aim for that first, when there are plenty of people in the world you can reach out and touch.

i really need a fat emoticon that looks like its breathing


----------



## Jezzabelle (Jan 15, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> Guy are not that hard to find on the intarblags. Now, straight guys are a bit rare to find in furdom. Luckily I am straight. :V



Indeedy, but that doesn't bother me. I'm one of those people that wait for him to come along...then again, what _is_ waiting anyway?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 15, 2010)

Jezzabelle said:


> Indeedy, but that doesn't bother me. I'm one of those people that wait for him to come along...then again, what _is_ waiting anyway?


"Waiting", in this context, means "idly wishing for the right guy to sweep me off my feet while at the same time doing nothing to convince him that I'm actually worth the effort".



Spoiler



It doesn't work.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 15, 2010)

Jezzabelle said:


> Indeedy, but that doesn't bother me. I'm one of those people that wait for him to come along...then again, what _is_ waiting anyway?



A presence of self, time, and the absence of whatever it is you're looking for waiting for time to unfold and space to give you what you want.

it doesnt work that way though
i wish you apes would get that already
well unless you were like microwaving a burrito

Although, watching the gropey hands of intent all over oafish flirting gets me all wheezy and gaggy so fukk u


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 15, 2010)

Jezzabelle said:


> Indeedy, but that doesn't bother me. I'm one of those people that wait for him to come along...then again, what _is_ waiting anyway?



Main Entry: *1wait* 
Pronunciation: \ËˆwÄt\
Function:  _verb_ 
Etymology: Middle English, from Anglo-French _waiter, guaiter_ to watch over, await, of Germanic origin; akin to Old High German _wahta_ watch, Old English _wÃ¦ccan_ to watch  â€” more at wake
Date: 14th century
_transitive verb_ *1* *:* to stay in place in expectation of *:* await <wait_ed_ the result of the advertisement  â€” W. M. Thackeray> <wait your turn>
*2* *:* to delay serving (a meal)
*3* *:* to serve as waiter for <wait tables>_intransitive verb_ *1 a* *:* to remain stationary in readiness or expectation <wait for a train> *b* *:* to pause for another to catch up â€”usually used with _up_
*2 a* *:* to look forward expectantly <just wait_ing_ to see his rival lose> *b* *:* to hold back expectantly <wait_ing_ for a chance to strike>
*3* *:* to serve at meals â€”usually used in such phrases as _wait on tables_ or _wait on table_
*4 a* *:* to be ready and available <slippers wait_ing_ by the bed> *b* *:* to remain temporarily neglected or unrealized <the chores can wait>
â€” *wait on* also *wait upon* *1 a* *:* to attend as a servant *b* *:* to supply the wants of *:* serve
*2* *:* to make a formal call on
*3* *:* to wait for




Then add the suffix "-ing."


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 15, 2010)

^ Screw you guys, my definition was funnier :<


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 15, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> ^ Screw you guys, my definition was funnier :<


  Haha! Mine was CC of Webster. Can't beat that. <3


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 15, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> Haha! Mine was CC of Webster. Can't beat that. <3


Funny >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Webster >:[


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 15, 2010)

I don't have a mate anymore, which is okay by me. Friends are better than mates, at times.


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 15, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Funny >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Webster >:[



B-But Webster is the right way. :'(


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 15, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> I don't have a mate anymore, which is okay by me. Friends are better than mates, at times.


Pretty much all the time, really.
I'm glad we're still friends :3
[sub]...we _are_ still friends, right? o.o[/sub]



Falconpunch said:


> B-But Webster is the right way. :'(


Actually, _Oxford_ is the right way. Webster is merely the way that stupid people who want to sound important justify their meaningless buzzwords.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 15, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Pretty much all the time, really.
> I'm glad we're still friends :3
> [sub]...we _are_ still friends, right? o.o[/sub]


NO GO AWAY

Of course we're friends :3c


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 15, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> NO GO AWAY
> 
> Of course we're friends :3c


:<
Oh, you~


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 15, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Actually, _Oxford_ is the right way. Webster is merely the way that stupid people who want to sound important justify their meaningless buzzwords.



Ah. Thanks. You should teach grammar. And then eat the children you teach.
You seem like you would lmao.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 15, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> Ah. Thanks. You should teach grammar. And then eat the children you teach.
> You seem like you would lmao.


I wouldn't eat them :<
I'd kill them if they said I wasn't pretty, but I wouldn't _eat_ them...


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 15, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> I wouldn't eat them :<
> I'd kill them if they said I wasn't pretty, but I wouldn't _eat_ them...



You sure? Ok.
Chillens should be eaten though. Before they all turn into an obese, greasy teenager called Cody.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 15, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> Ah, awww. m(*^Ï‰^*)m
> 
> Hey Nylak, Where did you get your sig? I am in love with that artist's style. I have no idea why, but it looks so... cute.



I do believe Nylak drew that herself.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/nylak/  If you're curious.



Shenzebo said:


> I don't have a mate anymore, which is okay by me. Friends are better than mates, at times.



But they're the same in Brotishland and the Land Down Under.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 15, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> But they're the same in Brotishland and the Land Down Under.


Luckily, nobody cares about those places.


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 15, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I do believe Nylak drew that herself.
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/nylak/  If you're curious.



I thought that was her work. I didn't realize that I have half of her work and didn't know it. @_@ 
I didn't know Nylak on here and the artist was one and the same. I'm so dumb.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 15, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> I thought that was her work. I didn't realize that I have half of her work and didn't know it. @_@
> I didn't know Nylak on here and the artist was one and the same. I'm so dumb.


Time to break out the mustard gas, sweetie :/


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 15, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Time to break out the mustard gas, sweetie :/



 I just keep telling myself there is a gas leak in my house and that is what it making me dumb.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 15, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> I just keep telling myself there is a gas leak in my house and that is what it making me dumb.


Maybe you should try fixing it sometime.
Of course, you'll have to find it first. Walk around with a lit match :3


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 15, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Maybe you should try fixing it sometime.
> Of course, you'll have to find it first. Walk around with a lit match :3



That will most definitely find the leak.


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 15, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Maybe you should try fixing it sometime.
> Of course, you'll have to find it first. Walk around with a lit match :3



Great idea! >_> Will you be there and hold the other match so when the first one goes out I'll have another one?


----------



## TaciturnTiger (Jan 15, 2010)

IRL? Had one for a couple of days before my friend had her for a short amount of time.

On the internet? Yes, but all my relationships went up in smoke, so I think it's safe to say I'd be wary about having another.


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 15, 2010)

Finds me a mate.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 15, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> Finds me a mate.



Try imdesperate4adate.com


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 15, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Time to break out the mustard gas, sweetie :/


 I KEEP IT NEXT TO MY MAYO-FOAM.


----------



## Koray (Jan 15, 2010)

Yeessss, and I'm deffinitely completely madly in love with him


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 15, 2010)

Still with Itzuki, suprisingly X3


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jan 15, 2010)

I've got a person that's really close to me and we both treat each other just like how mates treat each other.  Due to some circumstances though it ain't official X3


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 15, 2010)

RoqsWolf said:


> I've got a person that's really close to me and we both treat each other just like how mates treat each other.  Due to some circumstances though it ain't official X3


He's married, isn't he? :V


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 15, 2010)

Yup. Not much of a looker but definitely a keeper.


----------



## J-wolf (Jan 15, 2010)

I do indeed have a girlfriend, and yes she is a furry, and yeah, we go to school together. Surprisingly in my small city of 30,000 about 15 of my friends from school are serious furries.


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 16, 2010)

no mate :'(


----------



## Telnac (Jan 16, 2010)

Yeah, there are a surprising number of furs in Wisconsin, for some reason.

Back to the definition of "waiting," it's quite simple, really:
Yiff until you find love, then get married and never yiff again. :shock:

I'm not actively looking, but I'm not just waiting, either.  Mr/Mrs Right won't spontaneously appear out of the blue.  You need a social circle from which to meet Mr/Mrs Right.  If you live in relative isolation, your only hope is the Interwebs or some dating site.  In either case, good luck.  You'll need it!


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 16, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Yeah, there are a surprising number of furs in Wisconsin, for some reason.
> 
> Back to the definition of "waiting," it's quite simple, really:
> Yiff until you find love, then get married and never yiff again. :shock:
> ...


 
But I don't know how to yiff, I can fuck though if that counts for anything :3c


----------



## Mentova (Jan 16, 2010)

Hai anyone wanna yiff?


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Hai anyone wanna yiff?


 
I like fucking, yiff is just retarded :\
(also said person I'm fucking must have tits and a vigina)


----------



## Mentova (Jan 16, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> I like fucking, yiff is just retarded :\
> (also said person I'm fucking must have tits and a vigina)



Yiff isn't retarded, it's the sexiest thing evarz!!11!1 :V


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yiff isn't retarded, it's the sexiest thing evarz!!11!1 :V


 
Meh not really but the word itself pisses me off for some unknown reason, I just can't see anyone actually saying that word without them being some sort of mental nutjob :\


----------



## Mentova (Jan 16, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Meh not really but the word itself pisses me off for some unknown reason, I just can't see anyone actually saying that word without them being some sort of mental nutjob :\



I think the word is hilarious personally.


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I think the word is hilarious personally.


Your face is hilarious.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 16, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> Your face is hilarious.



WELL URMOMS FAEC IS HILARIOUS!


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 16, 2010)

sure is shitposting in here


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 16, 2010)

holy crap!

i leave for two days, and this place is FLOODED!


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 16, 2010)

Why is it so hard to find a good mate though?


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 16, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> Why is it so hard to find a good mate though?



Because you're on the internet

also: furries


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 16, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> Because you're on the internet
> 
> also: furries


 
Listen to this man, he knows what he is saying ;P


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 16, 2010)

Then again, my boyfriend is a furry that I met on the internet ._.;


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 16, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> Then again, my boyfriend is a furry that I met on the internet ._.;


 
...I am dissappoint :[
Kick his ass to the curb and find someone that isn't a joke :V


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 16, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> ...I am dissappoint :[
> Kick his ass to the curb and find someone that isn't a joke :V



but he's tiny and black and adorable and i wuv him so :3c


----------



## zizii (Jan 16, 2010)

I had a mate whom I met online- it lasted over a year, he's the one who got me into the fandom(though I already had one foot in the door already).
Now, however, I have a boyfriend rather than a "mate", and that's working rather well. c:

Internet dating is not wise, in my opinion, unless you're close enough to form a real relationship.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 16, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> but he's tiny and black and adorable and i wuv him so :3c


 
is this mate of yours even human? :O


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 16, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> is this mate of yours even human? :O



Yes :| It's Priest Revan, bro


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 16, 2010)

Zippers said:


> Internet dating is not wise, in my opinion, unless you're close enough to form a real relationship.




Duh. What sounds good about internet dating? Maybe it's like soy sauce popcorn; the two greatest things on earth, but when combined makes the shittiest substance ever concocted.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 16, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> Duh. What sounds good about internet dating? Maybe it's like soy sauce popcorn; the two greatest things on earth, but when combined makes the shittiest substance ever concocted.



>implying that the internet is great

lol


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 16, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> >implying that the internet is great
> 
> lol


I love that comic.


----------



## zizii (Jan 16, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> Duh. What sounds good about internet dating? Maybe it's like soy sauce popcorn; the two greatest things on earth, but when combined makes the shittiest substance ever concocted.



My thoughts exactly. xDD


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 16, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> Yes :| It's Priest Revan, bro


 Holy shit PR is black DDDDDD:
I already knew but every time it makes me wow :O


----------



## Jelly (Jan 16, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> Yes :| It's Priest Revan, bro



Wasn't PR mostly active before whateverfox's time?
Or did I just totally overlook whatever's awesome posts?


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 16, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Holy shit PR is black DDDDDD:
> I already knew but every time it makes me wow :O



I know, right? I act blacker than he does. :b



jellyhurwit said:


> Wasn't PR mostly active before whateverfox's time?
> Or did I just totally overlook whatever's awesome posts?



southsyde has been posting a lot longer than PR has, bro :T


----------



## Jelly (Jan 16, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> southsyde has been posting a lot longer than PR has, bro :T



wow
really?
huh
_how about that_

oh well
its probably just because pr was making controversial threads or whatever


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 16, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> wow
> really?
> huh
> _how about that_
> ...



that pr's always startin shit 8)


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 16, 2010)

I have no idea what is going onI'm an idiot that hungers for attention so I am going to post about eggplants.

The *eggplant*, *aubergine*, *begun*, or *brinjal* (_Solanum melongena_), is a plant of the family _Solanaceae_ (also known as the nightshades) and genus _Solanum_. It bears a fruit of the same name, commonly used as a vegetable in cooking. As a nightshade, it is closely related to the tomato and potato and is native to Bangladesh, Pakistan, Sri Lanka and India.
 It is a delicate perennial often cultivated as an annual. It grows 40 to 150 cm (16 to 57 in) tall, with large coarsely lobed leaves that are 10 to 20 cm (4â€“8 in) long and 5 to 10 cm (2â€“4 in) broad. (Semi-)wild types can grow much larger, to 225 cm (7 ft) with large leaves over 30 cm (12 in) long and 15 cm (6 in) broad. The stem is often spiny. The flowers are white to purple, with a five-lobed corolla and yellow stamens. The fruit is fleshy, less than 3 cm in diameter on wild plants, but much larger in cultivated forms.
 The fruit is botanically classified as a berry, and contains numerous small, soft seeds, which are edible, but are bitter because they contain (an insignificant amount of) nicotinoid alkaloids, unsurprising as it is a close relative of tobacco.

Arent I fucking edgy? No, I'm not. I'm stupid.


----------



## Seirc (Jan 16, 2010)

I wish i had a mate. My ex was into furry stuffs but i never really got into it. We had to break up for me to realize i actually was into it. Or atleast was comfortable enough to admit to being a furry heh. But now i am. Unfortunately haven't been able to find a mate or even a girlfriend quite yet. Working on it though. Anyone happen to be around boston? j/k lol


----------



## Corto (Jan 16, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> I have no idea what is going on so I am going to post about eggplants.
> 
> The *eggplant*, *aubergine*, *begun*, or *brinjal* (_Solanum melongena_), is a plant of the family _Solanaceae_ (also known as the nightshades) and genus _Solanum_. It bears a fruit of the same name, commonly used as a vegetable in cooking. As a nightshade, it is closely related to the tomato and potato and is native to Bangladesh, Pakistan, Sri Lanka and India.
> It is a delicate perennial often cultivated as an annual. It grows 40 to 150 cm (16 to 57 in) tall, with large coarsely lobed leaves that are 10 to 20 cm (4â€“8 in) long and 5 to 10 cm (2â€“4 in) broad. (Semi-)wild types can grow much larger, to 225 cm (7 ft) with large leaves over 30 cm (12 in) long and 15 cm (6 in) broad. The stem is often spiny. The flowers are white to purple, with a five-lobed corolla and yellow stamens. The fruit is fleshy, less than 3 cm in diameter on wild plants, but much larger in cultivated forms.
> The fruit is botanically classified as a berry, and contains numerous small, soft seeds, which are edible, but are bitter because they contain (an insignificant amount of) nicotinoid alkaloids, unsurprising as it is a close relative of tobacco.



That's fucking beautiful. Do this again and it's a permaban.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 16, 2010)

Corto said:


> That's fucking beautiful. Do this again and it's a permaban.



What about others who derail threads? <.<


----------



## Corto (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm on a bad mood. Also, he didn't even attempt to be funny or witty (something I can respect) or to start a new conversation, he straight up posted the first retarded shit that came to his mind knowing it didn't fit the topic or allow for any kind of follow-up. If he's smart enough to figure that those things with letters on them are used to type and are not fucking skittles, he should have known no good would come out of this.

Now get back on topic.


----------



## Takun (Jan 16, 2010)

Corto said:


> That's fucking beautiful. Do this again and it's a permaban.




Corto Maltese (possibly derived from the Venetian _Courtyard of the Maltese_) is a laconic sea captain adventuring during the early 20th century (1900-1920s). A "rogue with a heart of gold," he is tolerant and sympathetic to the underdog. Born in Valletta on July 10, 1887, he is a son of a British sailor from Cornwall and a gypsy Andalusian witch and prostitute known as _"La NiÃ±a de Gibraltar"_. As a boy growing up in the Jewish quarter of CÃ³rdoba, Maltese discovered that he had no fate line on his palm and therefore carved his own with a razor, determining that his fate was his to choose. Although maintaining a neutral position, Corto instinctively supports the disadvantaged and oppressed.
 The character embodies the author's skepticism of national, ideological, and religious assertions. Corto befriends people from all walks of life, including the murderous Russian Rasputin (no relation with the historical figure, apart from physical resemblance and some character traits), British heir Tristan Bantam, Voodoo priestess Gold Mouth and Czech academic Jeremiah Steiner. He also knows and meets various real-life historical figures, including Jack London, Ernest Hemingway, Herman Hesse, Butch Cassidy, James Joyce, Frederick Rolfe, Joseph Conrad, Sukhbaatar, John Reed, White Russian general Roman Ungern von Sternberg and Enver Pasha of Turkey. His acquaintances treat him with great respect, as when a telephone call to Joseph Stalin frees him from arrest when he is threatened with execution on the border of Turkey and Armenia.
 Corto's favourite reading is _Utopia_ by Thomas More, but he never finished it. He also read books by London, Lugones, Stevenson, Melville and Conrad.
_Corto Maltese_ stories range from straight historical adventure to occult dream sequences. He is present when the Red Baron is shot down, helps the Jivaros in South America, and flees Fascists in Venice, but also unwittingly helps Merlin and Oberon to defend Britain and visits the lost continent of Mu.
 Chronologically, the first _Corto Maltese_ adventure, _La giovinezza_ (_The Early Years_), happens during the Russo-Japanese War. In other albums he experiences the Great War in several locations, participates in the Russian Civil War after the October Revolution, and appears during the early stages of Fascist Italy. In a separate series by Pratt, _Gli Scorpioni del Deserto_ (_The Desert Scorpions_) he is described as disappearing in Spain during the Spanish Civil War.






:3c


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 16, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> Corto Maltese (possibly derived from the Venetian _Courtyard of the Maltese_) is a laconic sea captain adventuring during the early 20th century (1900-1920s). A "rogue with a heart of gold," he is tolerant and sympathetic to the underdog. Born in Valletta on July 10, 1887, he is a son of a British sailor from Cornwall and a gypsy Andalusian witch and prostitute known as _"La NiÃ±a de Gibraltar"_. As a boy growing up in the Jewish quarter of CÃ³rdoba, Maltese discovered that he had no fate line on his palm and therefore carved his own with a razor, determining that his fate was his to choose. Although maintaining a neutral position, Corto instinctively supports the disadvantaged and oppressed.
> The character embodies the author's skepticism of national, ideological, and religious assertions. Corto befriends people from all walks of life, including the murderous Russian Rasputin (no relation with the historical figure, apart from physical resemblance and some character traits), British heir Tristan Bantam, Voodoo priestess Gold Mouth and Czech academic Jeremiah Steiner. He also knows and meets various real-life historical figures, including Jack London, Ernest Hemingway, Herman Hesse, Butch Cassidy, James Joyce, Frederick Rolfe, Joseph Conrad, Sukhbaatar, John Reed, White Russian general Roman Ungern von Sternberg and Enver Pasha of Turkey. His acquaintances treat him with great respect, as when a telephone call to Joseph Stalin frees him from arrest when he is threatened with execution on the border of Turkey and Armenia.
> Corto's favourite reading is _Utopia_ by Thomas More, but he never finished it. He also read books by London, Lugones, Stevenson, Melville and Conrad.
> _Corto Maltese_ stories range from straight historical adventure to occult dream sequences. He is present when the Red Baron is shot down, helps the Jivaros in South America, and flees Fascists in Venice, but also unwittingly helps Merlin and Oberon to defend Britain and visits the lost continent of Mu.
> ...



I wouldn't upset a mod who is already in a bad mood.

EDIT: I can't even remember if I posted in here, but, No, I do not have a mate.


----------



## Corto (Jan 16, 2010)

See? At least that was witty. Next person to derail this thread gets a permaban, no infraction willy-nilly chicken shit. I'm being serious and I don't even give a fuck.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 16, 2010)

Still mateless....myep.....


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 16, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Still mateless....myep.....



Keep looking. you will find one, one day.


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 16, 2010)

I wish Corto was my mate.

ILU Corto.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 16, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Keep looking. you will find one, one day.


 
I suppose. I'm quite content having my fun though. It'd just be nice having someone tangible to cuddle with.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 16, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Still mateless....myep.....


I'd offer to do something about that, except that I'm likely twice your age and am not all that into long distance relationships (even if it's a state I visit frequently.)


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 16, 2010)

Telnac said:


> except that I'm likely twice your age



oh murr~


----------



## Telnac (Jan 16, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> oh murr~


...and straight.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 16, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Still mateless....myep.....


Didn't you mention having a boyfrand a little while ago? Breakup? D:



David M. Awesome said:


> oh murr~


Actually that turned me on.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 16, 2010)

Telnac said:


> ...and straight.



I can work with that. 8)

This is getting creepy.



FrancisBlack said:


> Actually that turned me on.



Knowing you I'm not all that surprised.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 16, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> Knowing you I'm not all that surprised.


 You don't even know me D:
We should meet.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 16, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> You don't even know me D:
> We should meet.



Oh I know you

In the biblical sense 8)


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 16, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Didn't you mention having a boyfrand a little while ago? Breakup? D:


 
No, it's more like he's who i flirt with on the internet and and phone and whatever but it's never going to be an exclusive thing for me because he's just really far away and the chance of us meeting is near nonexistant.

Not that I MIND long distance relationships, I would just like to be able to see that person y'know?

And yeah, yer prolly a helluva lot older than me ._.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 16, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> Oh I know you
> 
> In the biblical sense 8)


 Idk what you mean at all so I'll just go with a Saint Francis joke.


KylieIsACannibal said:


> No, it's more like he's who i flirt with on the internet and and phone and whatever but it's never going to be an exclusive thing for me because he's just really far away and the chance of us meeting is near nonexistant.
> 
> Not that I MIND long distance relationships, I would just like to be able to see that person y'know?
> 
> And yeah, yer prolly a helluva lot older than me ._.


 Can we get more info on Telnac's age now :3c


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 16, 2010)

I dated a furry once....I feel dating one more is the only way so see if the experience repeats itself. Not a good thing..


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 16, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Idk what you mean at all so I'll just go with a Saint Francis joke.
> 
> Can we get more info on Telnac's age now :3c



He's 36, boyo


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 16, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I dated a furry once....I feel dating one more is the only way so see if the experience repeats itself. Not a good thing..


 Well, furries are all clinically insane, so.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 16, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> He's 36, boyo



I like Telnac, he makes me feel young.



FrancisBlack said:


> Well, furries are all clinically insane, so.



If I was clinically sane I wouldn't be here. XD


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 16, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> If I was clinically sane I wouldn't be here. XD


 

None of us would be here, hehe


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 16, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Well, furries are all clinically insane, so.



There is such a thing as Species Dysphoria...


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 16, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Well, furries are all clinically insane, so.


 
She wasn't any more sane than I, she just constantly switches relationships. We're still friends, but we stopped dating when her ex wanted her back






then in the space of about 2 weeks she dumped him, was with one guy, dumped him, and is now with my friend's kindof ex. [complicated]


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 16, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> She wasn't any more sane than I, she just constantly switches relationships. We're still friends, but we stopped dating when her ex wanted her back


 Sounds like someone I know.
Was she Eli? :V


KylieIsACannibal said:


> dumped him, and is now with my friend's kindof ex. [complicated]


I know more complicated :V


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 16, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Sounds like someone I know.
> Was she Eli? :V
> I know more complicated :V


 
Nope..? I dun wanna say her name on here....
and it's complicated if i give you the full story


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 16, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Nope..? I dun wanna say her name on here....
> and it's complicated if i give you the full story


 Lol. Long story short, Eli kept hitting on Ratte despite being twice her age, and that for a little while. Then I come in, get a crush on Ratte (who doesn't care, being interested in Shenzi at that point although she never admitted it :V) while the other girl is still hitting on her (despite having a fiancee). (Oh btw Shenzi is also Eli's ex.) Furry drama ensuing, I pretend to love Eli V) so 1. Ratte stops worrying about me crushing on her and 2. that gives her some more drama to focus on that's not Ratte. A little while after that (right after I kinda stopped caring) Eli starts hitting on me and a few other people (she didn't mind being seven years older than me I think) because she's afraid Nocturne might want to break up with her because she had been a complete asshole, but after she gets back with Noc she pretends she did that to prevent me from committing suicide (lolwut). Nocturne gets angry at me for trying to steal her girlfrand, then for a little while idk what happens. Eventually they break up again, Eli ends up being Skittle's pet, Ratte is dating Drakea, and I have an awkward crush on Nocturne but we still manage to get along pretty well most of the time.
So I'm basically a gay dude who fell into a lesbian love tetahedron.
Complicated enough? :V

Also from now on I'll just use this post as a reference because the story takes way too long to type out every time. >:c


----------



## Seirc (Jan 16, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Lol. Long story short, Eli kept hitting on Ratte despite being twice her age, and that for a little while. Then I come in, get a crush on Ratte (who doesn't care, being interested in Shenzi at that point although she never admitted it :V) while the other girl is still hitting on her (despite having a fiancee). (Oh btw Shenzi is also Eli's ex.) Furry drama ensuing, I pretend to love Eli V) so 1. Ratte stops worrying about me crushing on her and 2. that gives her some more drama to focus on that's not Ratte. A little while after that (right after I kinda stopped caring) Eli starts hitting on me and a few other people (she didn't mind being seven years older than me I think) because she's afraid Nocturne might want to break up with her because she had been a complete asshole, but after she gets back with Noc she pretends she did that to prevent me from committing suicide (lolwut). Nocturne gets angry at me for trying to steal her girlfrand, then for a little while idk what happens. Eventually they break up again, Eli ends up being Skittle's pet, Ratte is dating Drakea, and I have an awkward crush on Nocturne but we still manage to get along pretty well most of the time.
> So I'm basically a gay dude who fell into a lesbian love tetahedron.
> Complicated enough? :V
> 
> Also from now on I'll just use this post as a reference because the story takes way too long to type out every time. >:c



Lol jesus. That is one hell of a situation to be in. My ex was sort of like this. By that i mean had to be with someone like as soon as she broke up with/was broken up with. I didn't realize it in time though and when i found out she was dating some dude i got all depressed lol. Now i just feel bad for the dude . Constant rebounds ftl


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 16, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Lol. Long story short, Eli kept hitting on Ratte despite being twice her age, and that for a little while. Then I come in, get a crush on Ratte (who doesn't care, being interested in Shenzi at that point although she never admitted it :V) while the other girl is still hitting on her (despite having a fiancee). (Oh btw Shenzi is also Eli's ex.) Furry drama ensuing, I pretend to love Eli V) so 1. Ratte stops worrying about me crushing on her and 2. that gives her some more drama to focus on that's not Ratte. A little while after that (right after I kinda stopped caring) Eli starts hitting on me and a few other people (she didn't mind being seven years older than me I think) because she's afraid Nocturne might want to break up with her because she had been a complete asshole, but after she gets back with Noc she pretends she did that to prevent me from committing suicide (lolwut). Nocturne gets angry at me for trying to steal her girlfrand, then for a little while idk what happens. Eventually they break up again, Eli ends up being Skittle's pet, Ratte is dating Drakea, and I have an awkward crush on Nocturne but we still manage to get along pretty well most of the time.
> So I'm basically a gay dude who fell into a lesbian love tetahedron.
> Complicated enough? :V
> 
> Also from now on I'll just use this post as a reference because the story takes way too long to type out every time. >:c



i lol'd

i was kind of in a love triangle for a while come to think of it. that was pretty shitty, especially now that it's just a twosome and I'm not part of it :T . Didn't even manage to get a threesome out of that whole debacle ):


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 16, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Lol. Long story short, Eli kept hitting on Ratte despite being twice her age,


so uh
how old is ratte again



> and that for a little while. Then I come in, get a crush on Ratte (who doesn't care, being interested in Shenzi at that point although she never admitted it :V) while the other girl is still hitting on her (despite having a fiancee). (Oh btw Shenzi is also Eli's ex.) Furry drama ensuing, I pretend to love Eli V) so 1. Ratte stops worrying about me crushing on her and 2. that gives her some more drama to focus on that's not Ratte. A little while after that (right after I kinda stopped caring) Eli starts hitting on me and a few other people (she didn't mind being seven years older than me I think) because she's afraid Nocturne might want to break up with her because she had been a complete asshole, but after she gets back with Noc she pretends she did that to prevent me from committing suicide (lolwut). Nocturne gets angry at me for trying to steal her girlfrand, then for a little while idk what happens. Eventually they break up again, Eli ends up being Skittle's pet, Ratte is dating Drakea, and I have an awkward crush on Nocturne but we still manage to get along pretty well most of the time.
> So I'm basically a gay dude who fell into a lesbian love tetahedron.
> Complicated enough? :V


My god, it's like a poorly written harem anime!
...brb, calling Rumiko Takahashi



> Also from now on I'll just use this post as a reference because the story takes way too long to type out every time. >:c


A wise choice.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 16, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> so uh
> how old is ratte again



she's like, 12 :V

















OLD ENOUGH FOR KISSES~


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 16, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Lol. Long story short, Eli kept hitting on Ratte despite being twice her age, and that for a little while. Then I come in, get a crush on Ratte (who doesn't care, being interested in Shenzi at that point although she never admitted it :V) while the other girl is still hitting on her (despite having a fiancee). (Oh btw Shenzi is also Eli's ex.) Furry drama ensuing, I pretend to love Eli V) so 1. Ratte stops worrying about me crushing on her and 2. that gives her some more drama to focus on that's not Ratte. A little while after that (right after I kinda stopped caring) Eli starts hitting on me and a few other people (she didn't mind being seven years older than me I think) because she's afraid Nocturne might want to break up with her because she had been a complete asshole, but after she gets back with Noc she pretends she did that to prevent me from committing suicide (lolwut). Nocturne gets angry at me for trying to steal her girlfrand, then for a little while idk what happens. Eventually they break up again, Eli ends up being Skittle's pet, Ratte is dating Drakea, and I have an awkward crush on Nocturne but we still manage to get along pretty well most of the time.
> So I'm basically a gay dude who fell into a lesbian love tetahedron.
> Complicated enough? :V
> 
> Also from now on I'll just use this post as a reference because the story takes way too long to type out every time. >:c


 

._. wow.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 16, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> she's like, 12 :V
> OLD ENOUGH FOR KISSES~



I take that as a bad thing PMS ban's anyone :/


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 16, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> ._. wow.


 So what were you saying before that? :V


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 16, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> she's like, 12 :V


How boring...



> OLD ENOUGH FOR KISSES~


Might as well kiss a fencepost. It's probably more interesting.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 16, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> How boring...
> 
> 
> Might as well kiss a fencepost. It's probably more interesting.



If it's good enough for Clint Eastwood it's good enough for me :]


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 16, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> So what were you saying before that? :V



I have lost track. I am still in shock about the whole love.... clusterfuck; that the right word?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 16, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> If it's good enough for Clint Eastwood it's good enough for me :]


I am not sure I even want to know, and strongly suspect the contrary.


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 16, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Might as well kiss a fencepost. It's probably more interesting.



Hey don't make fun of my new gf!


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 16, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> I have lost track. I am still in shock about the whole love.... clusterfuck; that the right word?


 Ew that sounds dirty.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 16, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> So what were you saying before that? :V


 
Just got off the phone with the chick who left me for her ex. Jesus shit, so much drama. -doesn't understand why she's attracted to ladies.-


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 16, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Ew that sounds dirty.



Sounds good enough for me. 



KylieIsACannibal said:


> Just got off the phone with the chick who left me for her ex. Jesus shit, so much drama. -doesn't understand why she's attracted to ladies.-



Then stop. :V


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 16, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> Then stop. :V


 
But girls are better kissers :/


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 16, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> Hey don't make fun of my new gf!


If you're trying to remind us of the days of old, you're doing it wrong :<



KylieIsACannibal said:


> Just got off the phone with the chick who left me for her ex. Jesus shit, so much drama. -doesn't understand why she's attracted to ladies.-


I am as confused about that as you are. You should date more gentlemen.

Except they're a very endangered species, so I guess you wouldn't get to eat them. Sorry, kid.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 16, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> I am as confused about that as you are. You should date more gentlemen.
> 
> Except they're a very endangered species, so I guess you wouldn't get to eat them. Sorry, kid.


 
I'm pretty sure the majority of men wouldn't mind being in a woman's mouth


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 16, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> But girls are better kissers :/


You sure? 



Rigor Sardonicus said:


> If you're trying to remind us of the days of old, you're doing it wrong :<


What?


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 16, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> I am as confused about that as you are. You should date more gentlemen.
> 
> Except they're a very endangered species, so I guess you wouldn't get to eat them. Sorry, kid.



Sorry I love my flesh more than I want a girl. :3


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 16, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I'm pretty sure the majority of men wouldn't mind being in a woman's mouth


 Oh, I'm ttly into vore :3c


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 16, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I'm pretty sure the majority of men wouldn't mind being in a woman's mouth



Well, men have a choice of two holes with lips.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 16, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> You sure?


 
For the mostpart. Some girls I kiss are fucking amazing kisssers, while others fail miserably. The boys are all kind of meh


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 16, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Well, men have a choice of two holes with lips.


DUDE I"M SO SIGING THAT!


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 16, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> For the mostpart. Some girls I kiss are fucking amazing kisssers, while others fail miserably. The boys are all kind of meh


You have met the wrong males.... Wait how old are these guys, like 7? Again, you have met the wrong males.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 16, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> DUDE I"M SO SIGING THAT!



Lol, I was wondering if anyone would notice what I said.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 16, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> You have met the wrong males.... Wait how old are these guys, like 7? Again, you have met the wrong males.


 Lol, I actually remember kisses from when I was 7 being good.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 16, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> You have met the wrong males.... Wait how old are these guys, like 7? Again, you have met the wrong males.


I'm known as a good kisser on the secondary lips. :3


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 16, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Lol, I was wondering if anyone would notice what I said.


I noticed, just was afraid to post.



FrancisBlack said:


> Lol, I actually remember kisses from when I was 7 being good.



Nice, I was 7 @ my first kiss and then 15 for the 2nd.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 16, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Lol, I actually remember kisses from when I was 7 being good.



The only kisses I got at that age was from mom >.<. and mothers always did that infront of all ya school mates when they drop ya off at school >.<


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 16, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> The only kisses I got at that age was from mom >.<. and mothers always did that infront of all ya school mates when they drop ya off at school >.<


 Well I was actually fucking ashamed to have kissed that girl, at that time :V


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 16, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Lol, I actually remember kisses from when I was 7 being good.


Do dogs count?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 16, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> I'm known as a good kisser on the secondary lips. :3



Those lips A: have no tongue and B: can't kiss back.


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 16, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> I'm known as a good kisser on the secondary lips. :3


I've never had a complaint about anything, period. But that was almost 2 years ago. Time flies when you give up sex and relationships. lol.




RandyDarkshade said:


> The only kisses I got at that age was from mom >.<. and mothers always did that infront of all ya school mates when they drop ya off at school >.<



I don't really remember much when I was young. Parents divorced and I took it out on myself since they never explained.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 16, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Well I was actually fucking ashamed to have kissed that girl, at that time :V



The only people I'd be scared of kissing is grandma, she has more facial hair than I do.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 16, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Those lips A: have no tongue and B: can't kiss back.


I know but they still drool. :3 ok that was really dirty


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 16, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> The only people I'd be scared of kissing is grandma, she has more facial hair than I do.



Mustache burn?


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 16, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> Do dogs count?


Iunno I've yet to kiss one.
You do? :V



RandyDarkshade said:


> The only people I'd be scared of kissing is grandma, she has more facial hair than I do.


 The whole thing was pretty cute actually, she had me promise to marry her later (although we were like distant cousins (by adoption) or some shit :V) and I was going "omfg no" the whole time but really couldn't say no D:
lol, children


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 16, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> I know but they still drool. :3 ok that was really dirty



I hate you, you made me laugh! and if I laugh to hard ima piss myself!



Falconpunch said:


> Mustache burn?



I wonder if they can build up static with it, or use it as velcro.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 16, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> The only kisses I got at that age was from mom >.<. and mothers always did that infront of all ya school mates when they drop ya off at school >.<


I wouldn't mind some kisses from Ren's mom. That lady is a fox.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 16, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Iunno I've yet to kiss one.
> You do? :V


My dog ate oatmeal out of my mouth and I almost choked on her tongue. It was not pleasant


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 16, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> My dog ate oatmeal out of my mouth and I almost choked on her tongue. It was not pleasant



My friends dog did that to me when I was yawning, ew, just ew that was not pleasant.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 16, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> My dog ate oatmeal out of my mouth and I almost choked on her tongue. It was not pleasant


 
Thanks, I just threw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 16, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I hate you, you made me laugh! and if I laugh to hard ima piss myself!



Yeah and if you do a really good job they sometimes spit in your mouth' :3 damn I really need to stop ;(


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 16, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I wonder if they can build up static with it, or use it as velcro.



*Zap* then puts your backpack on her beard and runs away.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 16, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> *Zap* then puts your backpack on her beard and runs away.



Kicking her tits as she runs.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 16, 2010)

The Walkin Dude said:


> Thanks, I just threw up in my mouth a little.


 That's hot.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 16, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> That's hot.


 
Was it as good for you as it was for me?


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 16, 2010)

The Walkin Dude said:


> Was it as good for you as it was for me?


 Idk. Can you come over here and do it again? :3c


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 16, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> That's hot.





The Walkin Dude said:


> Was it as good for you as it was for me?



I was feeling ill, I think it just got worse.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 16, 2010)

WTF @ the last two pages?!  Epic furry drama followed by gross kissing stories.

Yikes, and people think I'm strange for not aggressively hunting for a furry gf.

And yes, in response to a post 2 1/2 pages ago, I am 36.  That makes me almost exactly twice the age of the average person here.


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 16, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> My dog ate oatmeal out of my mouth and I almost choked on her tongue. It was not pleasant


  Corgi has long tongue to get peanutbutter/oatmeal. Was she your gf? Like my fence post?



FrancisBlack said:


> That's hot.



*Gets out the spray bottle* No! Bad... rat thing... stop drooling on the carpet. Just had the damn thing steamed.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 16, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> Yeah and if you do a really good job they sometimes spit in your mouth' :3 damn I really need to stop ;(


I'm sorry Randy I bet this didn't help


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 16, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Idk. Can you come over here and do it again? :3c


 
Sorry, my stomach has settled for now. I'll let you know if Ein makes me sick again...



RandyDarkshade said:


> I was feeling ill, I think it just got worse.


 
No no no, it's alright...I gulped it back down.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 16, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> Corgi has long tongue to get peanutbutter/oatmeal. Was she your gf? Like my fence post?


No twas strange though because she would steal my dirty boxers out of the hamper to sleep with them.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 16, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> *Gets out the spray bottle* No! Bad... rat thing... stop drooling on the carpet. Just had the damn thing steamed.


 What.
But I'm a hyena |:C


The Walkin Dude said:


> Sorry, my stomach has settled for now. I'll let you know if Ein makes me sick again...


 Don't forget to PM me :3


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 16, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Don't forget to PM me :3


 
I'll send pics...


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 16, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> No twas strange though because she would steal my dirty boxers out of the hamper to sleep with them.



Sounds like a gf to me. So it was a corgi. 

I was referring to the picture with the corgi eating the peanutbutter an it saying "Wut?"



FrancisBlack said:


> What.
> But I'm a hyena |:C



Rat thing or Holy shit. Either way. Lol.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 16, 2010)

The Walkin Dude said:


> I'll send pics...


:333



Falconpunch said:


> Rat thing or Holy shit. Either way. Lol.


 Oh screw you >:c


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 16, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Oh screw you >:c



Hahaha! <3


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 16, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> Sounds like a gf to me. So it was a corgi.
> 
> I was referring to the picture with the corgi eating the peanutbutter an it saying "Wut?"


she was half corgi and beagle


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 16, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> she was half corgi and beagle



 I had a beagle, fun dogs. Hyper.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 16, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> I had a beagle, fun dogs. Hyper.


She was a win dog her name was Muffin <3


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 16, 2010)

itt dogfuckers B:|


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 16, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> She was a win dog her name was Muffin <3



Brings a new meaning to "eating muffin"


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 16, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> itt dogfuckers B:|


I should have, it would have been epic!


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 16, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Brings a new meaning to "eating muffin"


WTF?


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 16, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Brings a new meaning to "eating muffin"


 
Get ready to recieve those pics, Francis...


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 16, 2010)

The Walkin Dude said:


> Get ready to recieve those pics, Francis...


 :333333


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 16, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> itt dogfuckers B:|



*Shifts eyes* N-No. *runs.*



RandyDarkshade said:


> Brings a new meaning to "eating muffin"



"OMFG! Roflcopterskates bbq!1"- The fansubbers of Lucky Star.
That's so wrong.

In Soviet Russia, Muffin eats you.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 16, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Brings a new meaning to "eating muffin"


No, no, *no!*  I did *not* need that imagine in my mind, thank you!

There may be no such thing as eye bleach, but at least mind bleach exists.

Where'd I put that damned tequila?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 16, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> WTF?





The Walkin Dude said:


> Get ready to recieve those pics, Francis...





Falconpunch said:


> *Shifts eyes* N-No. *runs.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see at least two of you spotted what I was getting at XD


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 16, 2010)

Telnac said:


> No, no, *no!*  I did *not* need that imagine in my mind, thank you!
> 
> There may be no such thing as eye bleach, but at least mind bleach exists.
> 
> Where'd I put that damned tequila?



Three spotted what I was getting at XD

I just couldn't resist but to take the joke that little bit further.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 16, 2010)

I have some good news..

I has a mate.
and no they're not online or in my head.


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 16, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I have some good news..
> 
> I has a mate.
> and no they're not online or in my head.


Gratz!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 16, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I have some good news..
> 
> I has a mate.
> and no they're not online or in my head.



Congratulations then!


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 16, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Congratulations then!



I feel accomplished.

now, I hope things dont get weird and shit. 
because that would be annoying as hell. 

god. relationships.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 16, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I have some good news..
> 
> I has a mate.
> and no they're not online or in my head.


 I cried a little :V
Then I started getting worried.

When are you raping them?


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 16, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I feel accomplished.
> 
> now, I hope things dont get weird and shit.
> because that would be annoying as hell.
> ...


 

Oh, they will, they always do...


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 16, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> *Shifts eyes* N-No. *runs.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WTF WIN!


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 16, 2010)

The Walkin Dude said:


> Oh, they will, they always do...


 Where are those pics now D:


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 16, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> I cried a little :V
> Then I started getting worried.
> 
> When are you raping them?



hell if I know!


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 16, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Where are those pics now D:


 
Threw up on the camera... 

it dont work naow


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 16, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I have some good news..
> 
> I has a mate.
> and no they're not online or in my head.


congrats my friend. 

You fucked up the flow though damn you!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 16, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> WTF WIN!



Dogs like meat.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 16, 2010)

The Walkin Dude said:


> Threw up on the camera...
> 
> it dont work naow


 I fapped.


Zrcalo said:


> hell if I know!


 D:


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 16, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> congrats my friend.
> 
> You fucked up the flow though damn you!



that's what I'm here for...
making your opposites since 2009.

speaking of this new endeavor, we recorded music together.
and they love throbbing gristle nearly as much as I do.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 16, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Dogs like meat.


Yes they do we would have to put her meds in hot dogs so she would eat them.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 16, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> Yes they do we would have to put her meds in hot dogs so she would eat them.



put their meds in your hot dog? you sick fuck.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 16, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> that's what I'm here for...
> making your opposites since 2009.
> 
> speaking of this new endeavor, we recorded music together.
> and they love throbbing gristle nearly as much as I do.


 I can already see this relationship being fucked :V


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 16, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> put their meds in your hot dog? you sick fuck.


Not mine it was my mom's XD


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 16, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> WTF WIN!



Lol. Thought you would like that.



FrancisBlack said:


> Where are those pics now D:


  I got some for you.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 16, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> put their meds in your hot dog? you sick fuck.



There is only one way to get meds into that, and I wouldn't want to try it.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 16, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> There is only one way to get meds into that, and I wouldn't want to try it.


what you just break them in half and stick it in :/


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 16, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> Lol. Thought you would like that.
> 
> 
> I got some for you.
> ...


 Lol I know that link by heart, I always include it somewhere as a reference in my school works :V
Edit: I didn't mean tinyurl dammit >:c


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 16, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> what you just break them in half and stick it in :/



I ain't breaking mine in half to make it fit.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 16, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I ain't breaking mine in half to make it fit.


this has turned into a really naughty thread!


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 16, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I ain't breaking mine in half to make it fit.



ouch.


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 16, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Lol I know that link by heart, I always include it somewhere as a reference in my school works :V
> Edit: I didn't mean tinyurl dammit >:c



Lol. I tried at least.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 16, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> this has turned into a really naughty thread!



Don't know what you mean.......*looks all innocent*


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 16, 2010)

So Zrcalo is finally deciding to date one of her taxidermied animals?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 16, 2010)

I have nothing to say to the recent posts, as I am too lazy to read them.



Falconpunch said:


> What?


_In days of old, when men were bold and women weren't invented, they screwed the holes in telephone poles, and were very well contented.
_:V


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 16, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> So Zrcalo is finally deciding to date one of her taxidermied animals?



..um..
maybe.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 16, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> ..um..
> maybe.



Who gives who a good "stuffing"?


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 16, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Who gives who a good "stuffing"?



we take turns.
it's a pretty mutual relationship.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 16, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> I have nothing to say to the recent posts, as I am too lazy to read them.


 
They're really not worth going back for anyway.


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 16, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> So Zrcalo is finally deciding to date one of her taxidermied animals?



Hey, Jashwa? What is your avatar from? As in the whole picture.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 16, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> Hey, Jashwa? What is your avatar from? As in the whole picture.


There is no whole picture.  Someone commissioned it from Fuzzlepup for me.

He's not having sex, don't get excited. Visit R&R, there's a whole thread about it.


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 16, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> _n days of old, when men were bold and women weren't invented, they screwed the holes in telephone poles, and were very well contented.
> _:V


HAHA! I have never heard that one before! XD


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 16, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> ..um..
> maybe.


This surprises nobody, I imagine.



RandyDarkshade said:


> Who gives who a good "stuffing"?


Randy, I am going to have to ask you to stop making puns for the good of all mankind.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 16, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Randy, I am going to have to ask you to stop making puns for the good of all mankind.


That was actually the least pathetic one.


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 16, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> There is no whole picture.  Someone commissioned it from Fuzzlepup for me.
> 
> He's not having sex, don't get excited. Visit R&R, there's a whole thread about it.



Ok, thanks. Yeah, that's what I thought, actually.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 16, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> this has turned into a really naughty thread!



I was about to observe that this thread has become the new "moods" thread. :\


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 16, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> This surprises nobody, I imagine.
> 
> Randy, I am going to have to ask you to stop making puns for the good of all mankind.



But but but.....I like making puns >:[


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 16, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> That was actually the least pathetic one.



I've been meaning to say... I love your new avatar.


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 16, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> But but but.....I like making puns >:[


He's pun-ishing you.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 16, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> I was about to observe that this thread has become the new "moods" thread. :\


It's sad.  At least they're going to the den to do it and not R&R


Zrcalo said:


> I've been meaning to say... I love your new avatar.


Me too 


Thanks. :3


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 16, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> He's pun-ishing you.



Hey, puns are my thing! >;[


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 16, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> I was about to observe that this thread has become the new "moods" thread. :\


 Hey uh
I'm single
We can always discuss that


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 16, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> It's sad.  At least they're going to the den to do it and not R&R
> 
> Me too
> 
> ...



That is kinda why I asked. I love the avatar as well.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 16, 2010)

My avatar takes over every thread I post in D:


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 16, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Hey uh
> I'm single
> We can always discuss that



Francis is single.
Starting the auction with an opening bid of $0.46.
Any takers?


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 16, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> Francis is single.
> Starting the auction with an opening bid of $0.46.
> Any takers?


 
$0.23

You might get a quarter if you're lucky...


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 16, 2010)

The Walkin Dude said:


> $0.23
> 
> You might get a quarter if you're lucky...


 Adding a dollar on myself so I don't look as pathetic :3c

$1.23


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 16, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> Francis is single.
> Starting the auction with an opening bid of $0.46.
> Any takers?


 
$500 bid


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 16, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> My avatar takes over every thread I post in D:



Yeah, but I don't know if you will hit me with news paper if I say anything. So I am scared to say anything.



The Walkin Dude said:


> $0.23
> 
> You might get a quarter if you're lucky...



$0.47 it is! Any other takers?
I'll bid $0.49. Any higher bids?


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 16, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> $500 bid



whoo... your investment isnt that great...
but you're making yourself look more pathetic than he is.

it's like self sacrifice amirite?

congrats! it looks like you've got a date!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 16, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> Yeah, but I don't know if you will hit me with news paper if I say anything. So I am scared to say anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



$1.00


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 16, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> $500 bid



$500. I think that is a typo, so $5.00.
Do I hear $5.01?


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 16, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> $0.47 it is! Any other takers?
> I'll bid $0.49. Any higher bids?


 
Well, I planned on going as high as $0.50, but $500 is waaay too rich for my blood.

I need that money for commissioning nude pics of my fursona to fap to...


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 16, 2010)

The Walkin Dude said:


> Well, I planned on going as high as $0.50, but $500 is waaay too rich for my blood.
> 
> I need that money for commissioning nude pics of my fursona to fap to...



dude... that's like... fapping to images of yourself...

narcissism anyone?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 16, 2010)

I'll pay you $10 to toss him in front of a train :3


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 16, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> I'll pay you $10 to toss him in front of a train :3



$15 if you tie him to the tracks.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 16, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> I'll pay you $10 to toss him in front of a train :3


 But I'd only be turned on D:


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 16, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> dude... that's like... fapping to images of yourself...
> 
> narcissism anyone?


 
What, you've never spanked it in front of the mirror?


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 16, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> I'll pay you $10 to toss him in front of a train :3


  Sold! To Rigor Sardonicus for $10. Ok, now that that is over, we can continue to talk about how Francis is single.
It's because he likes furries. lol.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 16, 2010)

The Walkin Dude said:


> What, you've never spanked it in front of the mirror?



;; no. why would I? dude, that's just really weird.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 16, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> Sold! To Rigor Sardonicus for $10. Ok, now that that is over, we can continue to talk about how Francis is single.
> It's because he likes furries. lol.


 But wait who sells it I want to keep the bidding going what is this


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 16, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> Yeah, but I don't know if you will hit me with news paper if I say anything. So I am scared to say anything.


Why would I hurt you for complimenting my avatar?


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 16, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> ;; no. why would I? dude, that's just really weird.


 
Weird...or super fucking hot? Apparently you've never seen my awesome pecs...erm...man-boobs....


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 16, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Why would I hurt you for complimenting my avatar?



your avatar is beautiful. 

FUCK YOU.


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 16, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Why would I hurt you for complimenting my avatar?


Idk. People are scary on here sometimes. Easily excitable, I guess.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 16, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> Sold! To Rigor Sardonicus for $10. Ok, now that that is over, we can continue to talk about how Francis is single.
> It's because he likes furries. lol.


But Zrcalo bid $15 to tie him to the tracks. Doesn't that mean she won?


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 16, 2010)

The Walkin Dude said:


> Weird...or super fucking hot? Apparently you've never seen my awesome pecs...erm...man-boobs....



dude, I'm super hot.. but I dont fap to myself... that's like... yourself man... I dunno it's just really weird. it'd be like seeing yourself watching yourself wank.


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 16, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> But Zrcalo bid $15 to tie him to the tracks. Doesn't that mean she won?



Sorry the post was slow. Doing to many things at once. Yes. Zrcalo wins! Gratz, here's your new rat thing.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 16, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> But Zrcalo bid $15 to tie him to the tracks. Doesn't that mean she won?



no. I revoke my bid


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 16, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> Sorry the post was slow. Doing to many things at once. Yes. Zrcalo wins! Gratz, here's your new rat thing.


 First I'm a fucking hyena.
Second ew I'm not going with Zee again.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 16, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> dude, I'm super hot.. but I dont fap to myself... that's like... yourself man... I dunno it's just really weird. it'd be like seeing yourself watching yourself wank.


 
So I guess that's a no to video taping it also, then...


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 16, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> First I'm a fucking hyena.
> Second ew I'm not going with Zee again.


Falcon missed the thread were you found out Zrcalo was a lesbian and she found out you were a faggot.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 16, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Falcon missed the thread were you found out Zrcalo was a lesbian and she found out you were a faggot.


I think I showed him at some point.
And that was fucking epic.

Considering he was being all murrish over the thread and "ew omfg I do not liek you >:c" through IM.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 16, 2010)

The Walkin Dude said:


> So I guess that's a no to video taping it also, then...



dude, whatever works man. 
I'm not gonna tell you how to live.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 16, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> dude, whatever works man.
> I'm not gonna tell you how to live.


 
Your first mistake was to take me seriously in the first place.

Granted, my title probably doesn't help my case...need to change that...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 16, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> dude, whatever works man.
> I'm not gonna tell you how to live.



He should sell the video's.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 16, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> I think I showed him at some point.
> And that was fucking epic.
> 
> Considering he was being all murrish over the thread and "ew omfg I do not liek you >:c" through IM.



lawl.

I still cant believe that happened and I didnt know you were male.

I still cant believe that I wasnt trollin'. 

dude, it sounds like a ploy.

maybe it was a dream.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 16, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> He should sell the video's.


 
That, could be arranged....

What would you pay for a copy?


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 16, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> lawl.
> 
> I still cant believe that happened and I didnt know you were male.
> 
> ...


 Idk I don't remember it very well either.
Really what the fuck.
We both made it so obvious we were male.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 16, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Idk I don't remember it very well either.
> Really what the fuck.
> We both made it so obvious we were male.



>:/ I thought you were female and just being funny!


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 16, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> >:/ I thought you were female and just being funny!


 I really thought you were male :c


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 16, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> I really thought you were male :c



>:/ I am mad and frustrated.


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 16, 2010)

dam if i hadnt missed the bid i coulda won lol


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 16, 2010)

Sexually frustrated.  Those stuffed animals aren't putting out.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 16, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> >:/ I am mad and frustrated.


 Well you'd be a nice boy.
Even on those pics you're pretty much androgynous.
As long as you don't dye your hair. Oh god |:c


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ah.... Easier just to put your sex down and gender in the profile bio lol.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 16, 2010)

YOU SAW PICTURES AND THOUGHT SHE WAS A MAN STILL?


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 16, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> YOU SAW PICTURES AND THOUGHT SHE WAS A MAN STILL?


 Well uh.
That's androgynous.
And I didn't mean it in a bad way, dammit >:c


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 16, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Well you'd be a nice boy.
> Even on those pics you're pretty much androgynous.
> As long as you don't dye your hair. Oh god |:c



>:/ I'm not going to date you until you're 18!


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 16, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> >:/ I'm not going to date you until you're 18!


 Oh uh.
I was thinking you weren't going to date me because you were dating someone else.
And I'm gay.
And also I live two thousand miles away from you.
And uh idk what else.

But besides that it's okay, I never really saw age as an issue.


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 16, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> >:/ I'm not going to date you until you're 18!


I'm 20. lol


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 16, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> I'm 20. lol


 I don't see how this is related.
Unless you were planning to ask me out or something.


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 16, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> I don't see how this is related.
> Unless you were planning to ask me out or something.


If you lack of the vagina, you lack my love.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 16, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> If you lack of the vagina, you lack my love.


 lololol
I was going to fix that anyways :3c


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 16, 2010)

i think he was trying to get in zrcalo's pants


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 16, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> i think he was trying to get in zrcalo's pants


 I guessed as much.
I can still talk him out of it I think.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 16, 2010)

just point him to a list of her fetishes.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 16, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Oh uh.
> I was thinking you weren't going to date me because you were dating someone else.
> And I'm gay.
> And also I live two thousand miles away from you.
> ...




its shorter to write that down.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 16, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> its shorter to write that down.


 At least when I was 22 people told me what was really wrong with me instead of using age as an excuse |:c


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 16, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> i think he was trying to get in zrcalo's pants



who's trying to get in my pants now?


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 16, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> who's trying to get in my pants now?


 Jashwa is.
Very figuratively, since as a girl he'd be trying to get in your skirt :3c


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 16, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> i think he was trying to get in zrcalo's pants


N-No, maybe, only the shirt right now. You have to woo a lady first.



FrancisBlack said:


> I guessed as much.
> I can still talk him out of it I think.


Guessed right.



Jashwa said:


> just point him to a list of her fetishes.


Hmm?


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 16, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> N-No, maybe, only the shirt right now. You have to woo a lady first.
> 
> 
> Guessed right.
> ...



lady?
maybe.


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 16, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> lady?
> maybe.


Nya~? You never dive for the pants first, bad idea, you aim for the face then move slowly down after dinner, maybe a movie, ride in the park, drinks, then you can move one step closer to the goal. Woo her, you see?


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 16, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> Nya~? You never dive for the pants first, bad idea, you aim for the face then move slowly down after dinner, maybe a movie, ride in the park, drinks, then you can move one step closer to the goal. Woo her, you see?



ah yes. .... *cough* .... /her/. 

I think I'll go kill myself now.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm not trying to get in Zrcalo's pants, you don't know what kind of things ahve been down there.


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 16, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> ah yes. .... *cough* .... /her/.
> 
> I think I'll go kill myself now.


Why? I am not after anyone lol. It's just fun messing with peoples' minds. You know, like what Rigor does?


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 16, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I'm not trying to get in Zrcalo's pants, you don't know what kind of things ahve been down there.




strange things. very very strange things.


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 16, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> strange things. very very strange things.


Elaborate, please.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 16, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> Why? I am not after anyone lol. It's just fun messing with peoples' minds. You know, like what Rigor does?



you're kinda missing the point but whatever.

I like rigor.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 16, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> Elaborate, please.



I really dont want to.

there's just something as "going too far"


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 16, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> you're kinda missing the point but whatever.
> 
> I like rigor.


Yes, I am. Elaborate, please.

Yes, Rigor = awesome on a stick with sprinkles of badass.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 16, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> Yes, I am. Elaborate, please.
> 
> Yes, Rigor = awesome on a stick with sprinkles of badass.



no.


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 16, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> no.


Ok. Sorry, I am dense at times.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 16, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> Nya~?


You are not a cat! D:<



Zrcalo said:


> you're kinda missing the point but whatever.
> 
> I like rigor.


Really? 
That's great timing. I drew something for ya :3


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 16, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Really?
> That's great timing. I drew something for ya :3


 
Well in that case, I like you as well...


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 16, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> You are not a cat! D:<


Maybe I am. Maybe I'm a puppycat. ^^


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 16, 2010)

The Walkin Dude said:


> Well in that case, I like you as well...


I don't even _know_ you D:<



Falconpunch said:


> Maybe I am. Maybe I'm a puppycat. ^^


brb, smashing head on desk


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 16, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> brb, smashing head on desk


You know you love me. =D


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 16, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> I don't even _know_ you D:<


 
No one here does.

I'm gonna go cry in a corner now.....


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 16, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> You are not a cat! D:<
> 
> 
> Really?
> That's great timing. I drew something for ya :3



really?

:3 d'aww.

's about time I need some cheering up....


----------



## quayza (Jan 16, 2010)

Meow meow meow meow:3


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 16, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> really?
> 
> :3 d'aww.
> 
> 's about time I need some cheering up....



I was trying to make you laugh. D:
Guess is didn't work.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 16, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> I was trying to make you laugh. D:
> Guess is didn't work.



not really.

ew god and this movie is making me more angry.
this is possibly the worst movie I've ever seen.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 16, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> really?
> 
> :3 d'aww.
> 
> 's about time I need some cheering up....


Do you want the link?


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 16, 2010)

The Walkin Dude said:


> No one here does.
> 
> I'm gonna go cry in a corner now.....


Who are you? Did you say something? ^^


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 16, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Do you want the link?



of couse I do!


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 16, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> Who are you? Did you say something? ^^


 
I am The Walkin Dude: Harbinger of Doom, Scourge of Mankind, drunk and bored on a weeknight, and sayer of most things unimportant.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 16, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> not really.
> 
> ew god and this movie is making me more angry.
> this is possibly the worst movie I've ever seen.


I _told_ you not to watch Twilight, Z...



Zrcalo said:


> of couse I do!


http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3281783
Enjoy :3


----------



## Barak (Jan 16, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> I _told_ you not to watch Twilight, Z...
> 
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3281783
> Enjoy :3




You are better than me >3


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 16, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> I _told_ you not to watch Twilight, Z...
> 
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3281783
> Enjoy :3



XD hahaha! awesome.

it's not twilight. it's some movie called "bounce" 
it's just god awful.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 16, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> XD hahaha! awesome.


I'm glad you think so!


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 16, 2010)

The Walkin Dude said:


> I am The Walkin Dude: Harbinger of Doom, Scourge of Mankind, drunk and bored on a weeknight, and sayer of most things unimportant.


What? Nah, just kidding. I am Falconpunch: is single, the abortionist of preteen babby, a Forward Flaming Feiry Fist of Fury that rights all that is wrong, and the bringer of cup cakes.
 Here to discuss how I lack the mates because I am too busy hitting things. More of my lack of care for sexual intercourse, but relationships are nice.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 16, 2010)

I am Zrcalo: eh fuck taxidermy animals and doesnt afraid of anything


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 16, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> What? Nah, just kidding. I am Falconpunch: is single, the abortionist of preteen babby, a Forward Flaming Feiry Fist of Fury that rights all that is wrong, and the bringer of cup cakes.
> Here to discuss how I lack the mates because I am too busy hitting things. More of my lack of care for sexual intercourse, but relationships are nice.


 
Wait...you have cupcakes? Why was I not informed of this before now?


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 16, 2010)

The Walkin Dude said:


> Wait...you have cupcakes? Why was I not informed of this before now?


You didn't ask.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 16, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> You didn't ask.


 
Well, you got me dead to rights there...

From now on...I deem it necessary that my tubby ass be informed of all cupcakes within a three thread radius..


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 16, 2010)

The Walkin Dude said:


> Well, you got me dead to rights there...
> 
> From now on...I deem it necessary that my tubby ass be informed of all cupcakes within a three thread radius..


Granted.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 16, 2010)

WHO'S A REAL FUR...DEAL WITH IT!!! :V


----------



## J-wolf (Jan 17, 2010)

How many posts has it been since this thread was on topic? I don't think it matters anymore


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 17, 2010)

WHOS A REAL FUR....!!!!! DEAL WITH IT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 17, 2010)

no mate because idk i guess im just boring lol


----------



## Telnac (Jan 17, 2010)

J-wolf said:


> How many posts has it been since this thread was on topic? I don't think it matters anymore


Just what I was wondering.  Every time I come back here, 2 pages of post have been made, and maybe 1-2 of them are on topic.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 17, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> WHOS A REAL FUR....!!!!! DEAL WITH IT!!!!!!!!!



This should be a meme


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 17, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> This should be a meme


That would be scary.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jan 17, 2010)

I do have a mate, He's not a furry but he's knows I am and he just calls me a freak but he's still with me XP


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 17, 2010)

WHOS A REAL FUR....!!!!! DEAL WITH IT!!!!!!!!!

(Am I cool yet?)


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 17, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> WHOS A REAL FUR....!!!!! DEAL WITH IT!!!!!!!!!
> 
> (Am I cool yet?)


WHOS A REAL FUR....!!!!! DEAL WITH IT!!!!!!! 

 Maybe. Did your hair suddenly slick back and sunglasses appear on your face? If so, yes.
It just happened to me.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 17, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> WHOS A REAL FUR....!!!!! DEAL WITH IT!!!!!!!
> 
> Maybe. Did your hair suddenly slick back and sunglasses appear on your face? If so, yes.
> It just happened to me.



wow
i bet you look like a huge douche


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 17, 2010)

J-wolf said:


> How many posts has it been since this thread was on topic? I don't think it matters anymore


 

This whole forum suffers from OffTopicitis


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 17, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> This whole forum suffers from OffTopicitis



Then the meanie Coloured-Named Ones come and lock the fun down.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 17, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Then the meanie Coloured-Named Ones come and lock the fun down.


 

Because they're the anti-fun patrol. Hatin' on fun is orgasmic to them.


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 17, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> wow
> i bet you look like a huge douche


Like a cross between John Lennon/Jesus and a mafia Don. So, yeah.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 17, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Then the meanie Coloured-Named Ones come and lock the fun down.



God, you're fun. No longer will they be called moderators and admins!


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 17, 2010)

WHOS A REAL FUR...!!!DEAL WITH IT!!!

should be used whenever someone complains about fursecution or says anything about coming out as a furry.


----------



## littleblue-fox (Jan 17, 2010)

i do 
He's a domestic house cat and occassionally a border collie 
Though i prefer him as a kitty....a fox and a kitty is a weird combo though XD

He doesn't really RP or draw his fursona though and has never really made a reference of it; he prefers to think of it as an extension to his personality 

Which is great for me as it gives me some artistic freedom when i draw him ^^


----------



## Kiara (Jan 17, 2010)

Disparity said:


> Who here has a mate that is also a furry and how did you meet?


yeahh i have a boyfriend.. hes the one who got me started with this


----------



## Salem Kylar (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm hijacking this thread back onto topic.  

I do have a mate.  Her name is Aralyn, and she's a mutt (mix of a tiger, fox, and wolf) and is absolutly adorable.  We're an IRL couple as well, despite the distance due to college, and today just so happens to be our 11month.  YAY!  Anywho, I love her very much, and can't wait to see her again during spring break.


----------



## FluffMouse (Jan 18, 2010)

Mutt femmes are bestest. :3 *Fist pump*
My mates a big bad demon wolf.


----------



## Lukar (Jan 18, 2010)

Nope. He left me today.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 18, 2010)

Lukar said:


> Nope. He left me today.


 
Aww I'm sorry sweetie


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 18, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> Mutt femmes are bestest. :3 *Fist pump*
> My mates a big bad demon wolf.


...Bad mental image just ownd my mind thank you


----------



## BladeWolf (Jan 18, 2010)

No mate here.  Never had one, even before I became furry ;(


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 18, 2010)

WHOS A REAL FUR....!!!!! DEAL WITH IT!!!!!!!!!


do I look like a douche yet?


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 18, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> WHOS A REAL FUR....!!!!! DEAL WITH IT!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> do I look like a douche yet?


yeah It's become a dead horse already.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 18, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> yeah It's become a dead horse already.


WHOS A REAL FUR...!!! DEAL WITH IT!!!


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 18, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> yeah It's become a dead horse already.



WHOS A REAL FUR....!!!!! DEAL WITH IT!!!!!!!!!
WHOS A REAL FUR....!!!!! DEAL WITH IT!!!!!!!!!
WHOS A REAL FUR....!!!!! DEAL WITH IT!!!!!!!!!
WHOS A REAL FUR....!!!!! DEAL WITH IT!!!!!!!!!

I'm beating a dead horse.

I'm making sure everyone can see...
so they can get guts and stench on them.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 18, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> WHOS A REAL FUR....!!!!! DEAL WITH IT!!!!!!!!!
> WHOS A REAL FUR....!!!!! DEAL WITH IT!!!!!!!!!
> WHOS A REAL FUR....!!!!! DEAL WITH IT!!!!!!!!!
> WHOS A REAL FUR....!!!!! DEAL WITH IT!!!!!!!!!
> ...



don't say that to loud or Harly will come and fuck it.


----------



## Aden (Jan 18, 2010)

Lukar said:


> Nope. He left me today.



To be fair, 



> Age: 14



you have a lot of growing to do yet. 14's a bit early to expect to have a stable committed relationship.

\Not trying to mock you, or anything


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 18, 2010)

Aden said:


> To be fair,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And it was an online relationship.


----------



## Azure (Jan 18, 2010)

Aden said:


> To be fair,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it's OK to ridicule him. He's a retard.


----------



## Lukar (Jan 18, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> No, it's OK to ridicule him. He's a retard.



Yep. 

Jashwa: Heh, never again.

Aden: I know. x3 Though I'm 15, not 14.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 18, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> don't say that to loud or Harly will come and fuck it.



then he'd have a new mate!


----------



## Kolbe (Jan 18, 2010)

No, I'm not dating anyone.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> then he'd have a new mate!


Yeah but I think he's more of a dead fox type of guy.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 19, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> Yeah but I think he's more of a dead fox type of guy.



I know he'd like my tweaker character, but he has AIDS.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 19, 2010)

Phalene said:


> No, I'm not dating anyone.


Oh well I know a certain corgi who would like to solve that problem. :3 

I'm kidding unless you want to :3


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 19, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> Oh well I know a certain corgi who would like to solve that problem. :3
> 
> I'm kidding unless you want to :3



:3 you should totally date ein.


----------



## Kolbe (Jan 19, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> Oh well I know a certain corgi who would like to solve that problem. :3
> 
> I'm kidding unless you want to :3


I'll definitely chat with you, but I'm pretty picky when it comes to dating.


Zrcalo said:


> :3 you should totally date ein.


Lol, he seems okay but why does everyone call him a pedo?


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> :3 you should totally date ein.


Yeah I'm a nice guy. If your under 30 than I don't mind. I'll date you ;3


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 19, 2010)

Phalene said:


> I'll definitely chat with you, but I'm pretty picky when it comes to dating.
> 
> Lol, he seems okay but why does everyone call him a pedo?



it's a long joke really.
he's actually a pretty swell guy that is mature enough to take criticizm and joking.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 19, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> No, it's OK to ridicule him. He's a retard.



FAF life lessons.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 19, 2010)

Phalene said:


> I'll definitely chat with you, but I'm pretty picky when it comes to dating.
> 
> Lol, he seems okay but why does everyone call him a pedo?


Oh that It's simply because I enjoy cub and I have no real standards when it comes to my writing.


----------



## Kolbe (Jan 19, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> Yeah I'm a nice guy. If your under 30 than I don't mind. I'll date you ;3


But you don't have MSN or AIM, that is _such _a turnoff. 


Zrcalo said:


> it's a long joke really.
> he's actually a pretty swell guy that is mature enough to take criticizm and joking.


Ah. I kind of know how that goes, apparently my cousin is a pedo too and was able to take the jokes.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 19, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> FAF life lessons.



if I spend the night at a mental institution would I be considered a retard on FAF?


----------



## Kolbe (Jan 19, 2010)

Btw, cub doesn't bother me. I personally don't care for cub porn, but whatever floats your boat. But I blame Shenzi for getting me into gore. >:c


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 19, 2010)

Phalene said:


> But you don't have MSN or AIM, that is _such _a turnoff.
> 
> Ah. I kind of know how that goes, apparently my cousin is a pedo too and was able to take the jokes.



I can get MSN ;3 and I have AIM


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 19, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> Yeah but I think he's more of a dead fox type of guy.



what the hell. who told you >:C


----------



## Kolbe (Jan 19, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> I can get MSN ;3 and I have AIM


Ah crap I meant YIM. I only have YIM and MSN. If you get either, let me know!


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 19, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> what the hell. who told you >:C


Umm I may have been lurking in your two threads...Please don't be mad.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 19, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> what the hell. who told you >:C



aw hell not me.
I thought you just wanted to chloroform your victims.

then again you do have the hots for my taxidermy fox.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 19, 2010)

Phalene said:


> Ah crap I meant YIM. I only have YIM and MSN. If you get either, let me know!


I have a yahoo but I'm not sure if I have yahoo messenger. :3


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 19, 2010)

Phalene said:


> Lol, he seems okay but why does everyone call him a pedo?


That's my cue:

1. http://i45.tinypic.com/6p2mw0.png
2. http://i49.tinypic.com/2646sly.png
3. http://i49.tinypic.com/bhf1g4.png
4. http://i48.tinypic.com/mmd4r5.png
5. http://i49.tinypic.com/5le0ba.png


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 19, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> That's my cue:
> 
> 1. http://i45.tinypic.com/6p2mw0.png
> 2. http://i49.tinypic.com/2646sly.png
> ...



cant read first one. pic too small


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 19, 2010)

New page I hate these things


----------



## Kolbe (Jan 19, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> That's my cue:
> 
> 1. http://i45.tinypic.com/6p2mw0.png
> 2. http://i49.tinypic.com/2646sly.png
> ...


Uh.


Holy shit.


That's.


There's no words for how creepy that is.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 19, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> That's my cue:
> 
> 1. http://i45.tinypic.com/6p2mw0.png
> 2. http://i49.tinypic.com/2646sly.png
> ...


 
Dammit Jashwa...

Do you keep those links copied somewhere close by for quick insertion into any thread with Ein it it? 










...regardless of the moral obligation to do so...


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> cant read first one. pic too small


You should squint and try harder.  It may be the worst one.


The Walkin Dude said:


> Dammit Jashwa...
> 
> Do you keep those links copied somewhere close by for quick insertion into any thread with Ein it it?


They're just in my inbox.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 19, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> That's my cue:
> 
> 1. http://i45.tinypic.com/6p2mw0.png
> 2. http://i49.tinypic.com/2646sly.png
> ...



You know I think its rather bad that like 15% of the forum is like plotting against me and took time out of there life to make those.


----------



## Kolbe (Jan 19, 2010)

Don't take this personally Ein, but I don't think we'd get along very well.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 19, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> You know I think its rather bad that like 15% of the forum is like plotting against me and took time out of there life to make those.


One guy took those and it didn't take long.  

And no one in the forum is "plotting against you".  You make it sound like we're conspiring and coming up with false evidence.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 19, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> You know I think its rather bad that like 15% of the forum is like plotting against me and took time out of there life to make those.



D: I'm not.
I'm trying to get you a girl man! I seriously am.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 19, 2010)

Phalene said:


> Don't take this personally Ein, but I don't think we'd get along very well.



most of those posts are taken out of context.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 19, 2010)

Phalene said:


> Uh.
> 
> 
> Holy shit.
> ...


Yep I'm creepy I guess but it's simply picking apart my posts. I could do it for half of the people on here but I have a life. :/


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> D: I'm not.
> I'm trying to get you a girl man! I seriously am.


Don't really need one but I know your not in the 15% you just joke with me ;D


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 19, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> Yep I'm creepy I guess but it's simply picking apart my posts. I could do it for half of the people on here but I have a life. :/



mine would be the creepiest of all
seriously it would make me look like a fucked up rapist/murderer from CSI.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 19, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> Umm I may have been lurking in your two threads...Please don't be mad.



lol i couldn't care less dude  everyone knows i'm a creeper



Zrcalo said:


> aw hell not me.
> I thought you just wanted to chloroform your victims.
> 
> then again you do have the hots for my taxidermy fox.



if i ever see that fox out in public...he's gettin' it.


----------



## Kolbe (Jan 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> most of those posts are taken out of context.


You sure? I mean, I'm an open minded individual, but someone who writes porn about a girl they babysit...


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 19, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> They're just in my inbox.


 
Wait...so he sent them to you?


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 19, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> Don't really need one but I know your not in the 15% you just joke with me ;D



yeah bro cuz we dat coo' yo dawg. 

dude yo dawg, yo really are yo dawg, dawg.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 19, 2010)

The Walkin Dude said:


> Wait...so he sent them to you?


Ein didn't, someone else did.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 19, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> lol i couldn't care less dude  everyone knows i'm a creeper
> 
> 
> 
> if i ever see that fox out in public...he's gettin' it.



I should prolly start carrying him around in public again.
didja see his videos?


----------



## OssumPawesome (Jan 19, 2010)

This thread is suddenly worthy of my presence. Hello, Den.

I have arrived to see Ein dig his grave a little more.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 19, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> lol i couldn't care less dude  everyone knows i'm a creeper



You don't seem that creepy to me.
How're you creepy?
Because you like skeletony-people and you talk about fucking dead animals?


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 19, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Ein didn't, someone else did.


 
That makes a lot more sense.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 19, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Ein didn't, someone else did.



pedobear?

_________iâŒ’iâŒ’i ______________
ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€|ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ãƒ½ 
ã€€ã€€ã€€/ã€€ã€€ äººï¼¿_ãƒ½âˆ© 
ã€€ã€€/ã€€ã€€/ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ ãƒ½ã€€ã€€Oh hi Einï¼ 
ã€€/ã€€ã€€/ã€€ã€€â—ã€€ã€€ã€€â— | ãƒŸ
ã€€(ã€€ å½¡ ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€( _â—_)ã€€ ãƒŸ 
ã€€ ï¼¼ã€€ å½¡ã€ã€€ã€€|âˆª|ã€€ã€€ (ã€€ã€€ 
ã€€ã€€ã€€ï¼¼ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ãƒ½ãƒŽã€€ã€€ã€€ï½€ãƒ¼Â´^Â´ï¼¼ 
ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ ï¼¼ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ï¼ï¼¼ã€€ ï¼¼ï½¤ 
ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ ï¼¼ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€/ã€€ã€€ (ã€€ã€€ï¿£ ï¿£) 
ã€€ __--''''''ã€€ã€€ï¼¼ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ |ã€€ã€€_ï¼ˆï¿£ï¿£ï¿£ï¿£) 
````ã€€ã€€__--``` ï¼¼ã€€ã€€ã€€ãƒ½ï¼ã€€ ï¼ï¿£ï¿£ ï¿£
----__-`ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ ã€€ï¼¼ï¼¿ï¼¿ ___ï¼ 

ã€€____________ï¼¿ï¼¿ï¼¿ï¼¿__________________


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 19, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> You don't seem that creepy to me.
> How're you creepy?
> Because you like skeletony-people and you talk about fucking dead animals?



me and harley share alot in common...


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 19, 2010)

Phalene said:


> You sure? I mean, I'm an open minded individual, but someone who writes porn about a girl they babysit...


Ok yeah but I'll tell you why I did it

1: I was getting paid for it
2: My buddy really needed the money
3: Ren is merely her fursona
4: Wasn't my idea to wright it
5: I did a really shitty job on it because I didn't want to do it
6: The economy is sucking ass at the moment so the more money I have the more things I can do with my family/friends and Ren.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 19, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> Ok yeah but I'll tell you why I did it
> 
> 1: I was getting paid for it
> 2: My buddy really needed the money
> ...




not to mention most of the things on this forum shouldnt be taken seriously.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> pedobear?
> 
> _________iâŒ’iâŒ’i ______________
> ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€|ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ãƒ½
> ...


That's awesome!


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 19, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> That's awesome!



:3 thanks! I made him!

took a rough ascii and changed it and edited it heavily.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Jan 19, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> Ok yeah but I'll tell you why I did it
> 
> 1: I was getting paid for it
> 2: My buddy really needed the money
> ...



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

You're really bad at rationalizing being a shithead.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 19, 2010)

Exunod said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> You're really bad at rationalizing being a shithead.



why is your avatar a big grey ball with :3

it should be this:







it fit your personality better.


----------



## Kolbe (Jan 19, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> Ok yeah but I'll tell you why I did it
> 
> 1: I was getting paid for it
> 2: My buddy really needed the money
> ...


I still don't know, man. I'll have to think about it, because that's an issue I'd rather not go into.

I'd still like to chat sometime maybe. I'm not completely freaked out and I'm not going to start suddenly pulling crosses out. Everyone deserves a chance.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Jan 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> why is your avatar a big grey ball with :3
> 
> it should be this:
> 
> ...



Everyone gets mad at me when I change it. So I stay as the snake puff.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 19, 2010)

Phalene said:


> I still don't know, man. I'll have to think about it, because that's an issue I'd rather not go into.


While you're friends with him, find out about the "bathtub incident" and tell the rest of us what happened, ok?


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 19, 2010)

Exunod said:


> Everyone gets mad at me when I change it. So I stay as the snake puff.



alright.
it's cute though. did sakket make it?


----------



## OssumPawesome (Jan 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> alright.
> it's cute though. did sakket make it?



No.

www.furaffinity.net/user/cappuccino

She never added them to her gallery though because it was just a silly 10 second sketch she did for a friend and I as a joke.


----------



## Kolbe (Jan 19, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> While you're friends with him, find out about the "bathtub incident" and tell the rest of us what happened, ok?


Even if I knew what it was, I probably wouldn't share it. Unlike most, I don't like dragging people's names through the dirt.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 19, 2010)

Phalene said:


> I still don't know, man. I'll have to think about it, because that's an issue I'd rather not go into.
> 
> I'd still like to chat sometime maybe. I'm not completely freaked out and I'm not going to start suddenly pulling crosses out. Everyone deserves a chance.


ok I'll talk to you around the forums or maybe Ill get MSM


----------



## Lobar (Jan 19, 2010)

I've had relationships, both online and real-life, but I'm single at the moment, and for the most part, haven't been looking.  I've gotten pretty good at being emotionally self-sufficient, but, fuck, I dunno, today seems a little lonelier than most.

And...I'm not sure why I'm even posting this.  I'm pretty slow to warm up emotionally to others, and I can be pretty cold and distant even then.  I'm pretty sure I'll feel better in the morning. :|


----------



## OssumPawesome (Jan 19, 2010)

Phalene said:


> Even if I knew what it was, I probably wouldn't share it. Unlike most, I don't like dragging people's names through the dirt.



Just make sure to console him when he gets upset that the entire forum hates him for being an OBVIOUS pedophile.

I will forgive you for being naive, since you're not on R&R and don't see all the creepy shit he does.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 19, 2010)

Phalene said:


> Even if I knew what it was, I probably wouldn't share it. Unlike most, I don't like dragging people's names through the dirt.


Sure you don't. 

I expect the first report on my desk in a week.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 19, 2010)

You guys really need to get out more...a lot more


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 19, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> You guys really need to get out more...a lot more


Where am I supposed to be getting out to at almost 1 AM on a school night?


----------



## Kolbe (Jan 19, 2010)

Exunod said:


> Just make sure to console him when he gets upset that the entire forum hates him for being an OBVIOUS pedophile.
> 
> I will forgive you for being naive, since you're not on R&R and don't see all the creepy shit he does.


I don't have the heart for R&R, Shenzi told me about it. I don't like insulting people and I like to give everyone a chance.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 19, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Where am I supposed to be getting out to at almost 1 AM on a school night?



ESCAPE TO DREAMLAND.

I BE OFF....

naight.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Jan 19, 2010)

Phalene said:


> I don't have the heart for R&R, Shenzi told me about it. I don't like insulting people and I like to give everyone a chance.



So don't you think you should give R&R a chance? c:



EinTheCorgi said:


> You guys really need to get out more...a lot more



Everyone deserves knowledge. I would be weary of anyone who would censor people just to protect your awful reputation.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 19, 2010)

You have to have a cold heart to survive in R&R. 

Luckily Exu is a snake.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 19, 2010)

Jesus balls....Ein seems like a decent guy, why're some people on here such dickheads?


----------



## Kolbe (Jan 19, 2010)

Exunod said:


> So don't you think you should give R&R a chance? c:


Maybe on a thread like "GAWD I HATE BAD DRIVERS" but definitely not "CHRISTIANS ARE TERRIBLE PEOPLE". If that makes sense.


Jashwa said:


> You have to have a cold heart to survive in R&R.
> 
> Luckily Exu is a snake.


Drat my mammalness.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 19, 2010)

Phalene said:


> Drat my mammalness.


You can make it as long as you don't stay there for too long.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 19, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Jesus balls....Ein seems like a decent guy, why're some people on here such dickheads?



He's a nice guy.
But I'd be lying if I said I didn't see him say some vaguely disturbing things about this Ren kid.


----------



## Kolbe (Jan 19, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You can make it as long as you don't stay there for too long.


Even with a title that says "I give free hugs!"?


----------



## Lobar (Jan 19, 2010)

...and my one serious business post is swallowed up in all the pedo bullshit.

Ein, do you have to ruin absolutely everything?


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 19, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> He's a nice guy.
> But I'd be lying if I said I didn't see him say some vaguely disturbing things about this Ren kid.


Yeah I really suck a wording things


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 19, 2010)

Lobar said:


> ...and my one serious business post is swallowed up in all the pedo bullshit.
> 
> Ein, do you have to ruin absolutely everything?


It's not like I brought it up



Phalene said:


> Even with a title that says "I give free hugs!"?


can I has a hug?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 19, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> He's a nice guy.
> But I'd be lying if I said I didn't see him say some vaguely disturbing things about this Ren kid.


 
Well maybe you're just reading too far into it. If people actually took what I say literally I'd be in jail for a few thousand threats on people's life and well being as well as a few sexual felonies and drug charges. I'd also be a roadkill fucker. [i only fuck dead PEOPLE]


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 19, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Well maybe you're just reading too far into it. If people actually took what I say literally I'd be in jail for a few thousand threats on people's life and well being as well as a few sexual felonies and drug charges. *I'd also be a roadkill fucker. [i only fuck dead PEOPLE*]


 
And how many people have you hit?


----------



## Jelly (Jan 19, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Well maybe you're just reading too far into it. If people actually took what I say literally I'd be in jail for a few thousand threats on people's life and well being as well as a few sexual felonies and drug charges. I'd also be a roadkill fucker. [i only fuck dead PEOPLE]



She's a girl he babysits.
And he's talked about her a fair amount.

Its a little more serious than talking about fucking Zrcalo's taxidermied dogs or whatever and getting mad on the internet.


----------



## Kolbe (Jan 19, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> can I has a hug?


Of course! *hugs*

But I can't do that again since I'm not supposed to RP. =p


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 19, 2010)

even though I have toned it down quite a bit and as I said I seem to have a very strong fatherly instinct so I kinda adopted her so to speak and I'm proud of her shes a good kid.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 19, 2010)

The Walkin Dude said:


> And how many people have you hit?


 
Well, there's a reason I was fired from the morgue. Let's leave it at that.



jellyhurwit said:


> She's a girl he babysits.
> And he's talked about her a fair amount.
> 
> Its a little more serious than talking about fucking Zrcalo's taxidermied dogs or whatever and getting mad on the internet.


 
I just think everybody is taking it too seriously. Even if he might fantasize about it or whatever he isn't acting on it. It hasn't crossed the boundary yet.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 19, 2010)

Phalene said:


> Of course! *hugs*
> 
> But I can't do that again since I'm not supposed to RP. =p


That's what PM's are for ;3


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 19, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Well, there's a reason I was fired from the morgue. Let's leave it at that.


 
See, that's where you went wrong.

You should've just charged people to come in and get their jollies, instead of dipping your hand into the cookie jar yourself.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 19, 2010)

The Walkin Dude said:


> See, that's where you went wrong.
> 
> You should've just charged people to come in and get their jollies, instead of dipping your hand into the cookie jar yourself.


Cookie jar=dead body=lolz


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 19, 2010)

The Walkin Dude said:


> See, that's where you went wrong.
> 
> You should've just charged people to come in and get their jollies, instead of dipping your hand into the cookie jar yourself.


 
Yeah, but it's rather hard to find necrophiliacs around here. Damn conservatives. -mutters-


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 19, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Yeah, but it's rather hard to find necrophiliacs around here. Damn conservatives. -mutters-


 
Wait, what?

Conservatives in Cali?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 19, 2010)

The Walkin Dude said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> Conservatives in Cali?


 
Weird right? But I live in a part of orange county where being gay is still not alright with a lot of the people. it sucks balls, so I do my best to look like a dyke and express my love of the art serial killers create.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 19, 2010)

The Walkin Dude said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> Conservatives in Cali?



Most of the state is conservative.
The Necrophilia Variations was an alright book, kind of overrated.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 19, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Weird right? But I live in a part of orange county where being gay is still not alright with a lot of the people. it sucks balls, so I do my best to look like a dyke and express my love of the art serial killers create.


 
Well in that case, you should totally go to LA.

Plenty of morgues there... plenty of necros too. You could make a killing.

*EDIT* Oh, God...pun definately not intended.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 19, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Weird right? But I live in a part of orange county where being gay is still not alright with a lot of the people. it sucks balls, so I do my best to look like a dyke and express my love of the art serial killers create.


Hmm sounds kinky. Do you wear combat boots?


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 19, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> Most of the state is conservative.
> The Necrophilia Variations was an alright book, kind of overrated.


 
I guess that explains the governator.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 19, 2010)

The Walkin Dude said:


> Well in that case, you should totally go to LA.
> 
> Plenty of morgues there... plenty of necros too. You could make a killing.
> 
> *EDIT* Oh, God...pun definately not intended.


 
*giggle* wow. Actually, the city I live in there's a funeral home across the street from a retirement home. I laugh everytime I pass it.



EinTheCorgi said:


> Hmm sounds kinky. Do you wear combat boots?


 
If I could afford them, I'd buy some. I want my taxidermy coyote more than boots, though


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 19, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> *giggle* wow. Actually, the city I live in there's a funeral home across the street from a retirement home. I laugh everytime I pass it.


 
If I was forced to exist there, I'd hate to have a room with a window...


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 19, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> *giggle* wow. Actually, the city I live in there's a funeral home across the street from a retirement home. I laugh everytime I pass it.
> 
> 
> 
> If I could afford them, I'd buy some. I want my taxidermy coyote more than boots, though


Aww Why did I have to hit hard times I would send you some.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 19, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> Aww Why did I have to hit hard times I would send you some.


 
Haha, that's sweet of you. My hightop vans shall do though. They just need to be coated in a fine layer of the blood of my enemies


----------



## Kingman (Jan 19, 2010)

Ummm....getting back on topic...I don't have a mate, but I'd love to at least try having a relationship with a female furry.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 19, 2010)

Kingman said:


> Ummm....getting back on topic...I don't have a mate, but I'd love to at least try having a relationship with a female furry.


yeah good luck with that :/


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 19, 2010)

I don't have a mate.

I could probably date or e date someone out of a group of a few, but I'm not too desperate, so I'm going to try to wait for someone in real life that I really like instead of settling for a long distance relationship or a sub par rl relationship.


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 19, 2010)

If she farts one more time while I'm down there, I won't have one for long.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks for sharing that, the internet totally needed to know.


----------



## Leon (Jan 19, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> If she farts one more time while I'm down there, I won't have one for long.


Sigged.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 19, 2010)

What,
But Phalene you're 18, I think Ein missed a few numbers on your age D:

Oh
Ein
Ein
Dammit
I'm 29 so it's okay we can still date.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 19, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I could probably date or e date someone out of a group of a few, but I'm not too desperate, so I'm going to try to wait for someone in real life that I really like instead of settling for a long distance relationship or a sub par rl relationship.



Wise words


----------



## Tausuimarakushi (Jan 19, 2010)

My awnser? NOOOOOOO!
I'm single still, why would you invade in peoples love life?


----------



## Tausuimarakushi (Jan 19, 2010)

Well, I'm not desperate for any relationship. Online or offline. I'll just wait, but seriously no need to get into peoples love life


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 19, 2010)

What.


----------



## Amoranis (Jan 19, 2010)

yes. i am confused as well.

Whut?!


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 19, 2010)

I have a girlfriend out of the city

I know I like her, I think she is pretty


----------



## Koonus (Jan 19, 2010)

I has my wolfie! he's my lil cub-cub!
*hugs/squeezes cub-cub doll*


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 19, 2010)

Koonus said:


> I has my wolfie! he's my lil cub-cub!
> *hugs/squeezes cub-cub doll*



Your mate is a doll?!?!?! wtf?


----------



## Koonus (Jan 19, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Your mate is a doll?!?!?! wtf?


 

no he's not a doll... i'm at work right now and he is not with me... *the doll is for temporary replacement*

i'm actually going to be going back home soon too...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 19, 2010)

Koonus said:


> no he's not a doll... i'm at work right now and he is not with me... *the doll is for temporary replacement*
> 
> i'm actually going to be going back home soon too...



Ooooh I see lol. I have only been awake for......not even an hour yet. My mind hasn't quite woken up yet.


----------



## Koonus (Jan 19, 2010)

no worries! it's about 4 am over here right now and i'm almost off of work.


----------



## RetroCorn (Jan 19, 2010)

I have a mate, and yes, he is a fur. We've been together for 5 months now. ^_^

I call him my boyfriend/mate/baby, mate and boyfriend mean the same to me, it's just another way to say it. I call him my mate around furries, boyfriend around people who don't know what a furry is and I call him baby when it's just us. =3

And yes, I am in fact gay.

-------------------

Why does everyone hate Ein? And why does every one have to contribute to so much bullshit drama? Honestly, he seems like a decent guy who's posts were taken FAR out of context. Not to mention the fact that ragging on him does absolutely NOTHING. So can we all start treating each other with a bit of respect from now on? Although that might be too much to ask of some people.

I also think it's somewhat funny that a lot has been said about sexing dead people and yet no one has freaked about that yet... Just saying...

Everyone has their quirks and about half of the fandom could probably be arrested for one thing or another, think about it.

-------------------

And after that wall of text rant, I'm going to throw in a bit of on topic information: I'm currently in an online relationship and I'm probably going to have to wait several years to meet him face-to-face.

So, I pose a question. Has anyone on here been in a successful online relationship? Where you date the person online for several years and then live happily ever after once you meet? I'm just curious, not asking if mine will work. I believe very firmly that this will not fail as we are both very determined to get together in real life one day.


----------



## Kiara (Jan 19, 2010)

MathiasLupen said:


> I kinda do.  She's interested in the fandom, just not that much.... Yet. X3


hey u got me on it didnt u :-D


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 19, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> What,
> But Phalene you're 18, I think Ein missed a few numbers on your age D:
> 
> Oh
> ...


Umm yes is there something you want?


----------



## Kingman (Jan 19, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> yeah good luck with that :/


 
Thanks need all the luck I can get.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 19, 2010)

Kingman said:


> Thanks need all the luck I can get.


Umm...your welcome.


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 19, 2010)

Its fun being at work reading about ein being confused.


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Jan 19, 2010)

No I do not have a mate


----------



## Jelly (Jan 19, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I don't have a mate.
> 
> I could probably date or e date someone out of a group of a few, but I'm not too desperate, so I'm going to try to wait for someone in real life that I really like instead of settling for a long distance relationship or a sub par rl relationship.



good on you


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 19, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> Umm yes is there something you want?


 Your soul? <w<


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 19, 2010)

As if anyone cares, I like someone, but I think I need to work on becoming more interesting and/or distracting than television, computers, and shiny things put together to get her. Postcount +1


----------



## Suzaba (Jan 19, 2010)

PriestRevan said:


> I *have* a *boyfriend.*



What he said. We met because we were both in the same band (music).


----------



## Jelly (Jan 19, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> As if anyone cares, I like someone, but I think I need to work on becoming more interesting and/or distracting than television, computers, and shiny things put together to get her. Postcount +1



well changing yourself is the first step to being likeable, yes yes :nodnods:

how will you go about doing this


----------



## Tara (Jan 19, 2010)

Another fur without a mate here. It's all good though, I'd rather wait for a good one then date every single guy that comes my way. It's a personal preference, haha.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 19, 2010)

Suzaba said:


> What he said. We met because we were both in the same band (music).


Why'd you quote someone from like October?


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 19, 2010)

Tara said:


> Another fur without a mate here. It's all good though, I'd rather wait for a good one then date every single guy that comes my way. It's a personal preference, haha.


Trust me, it's well-worth the wait.

Also I love your sig. Malcolm. 

EDIT: Wait, no, I messed the quote up. I'm not used to the movie version which I was thinking of.


----------



## Kelsh (Jan 19, 2010)

Yeah, for two years. After I graduate, we're supposed to get engaged but you never know what holds for the future.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 19, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Why'd you quote someone from like October?


I bet it's because he doesn't want to call himself gay or say that he has a boy friend. :/


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 19, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> I bet it's because he doesn't want to call himself gay or say that he has a boy friend. :/


He did in the post, though.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 19, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Why'd you quote someone from like October?



Because he quoted the best post by the best person, that's why. :3


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 19, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> He did in the post, though.


Some people are gay but just can't say it them self.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 19, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> Some people are gay but just can't say it them self.



Well, he's clearly not one of them. :V


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 19, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> Because he quoted the best post by the best person, that's why. :3


I hear that guy's dating some complete whore :V


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 19, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I hear that guy's dating some complete whore :V



Pretty much.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 19, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> Pretty much.


I hear his boyfriend should make me a sandwich, too.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 19, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I hear his boyfriend should make me a sandwich, too.



I hear that his boyfriend is going to fist rape you.


----------



## Kelsh (Jan 19, 2010)

-amused entirely-


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 19, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> I hear that his boyfriend is going to fist rape you.


Can it just be a penis instead? ;;


Kelsh said:


> -amused entirely-


I'm glad you take pleasure in my pain.  You sadistic person.


----------



## Kelsh (Jan 19, 2010)

I live off of your pain.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 19, 2010)

Every one enjoys your pain.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh Kelsh I love your sig lol.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 20, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> well changing yourself is the first step to being likeable, yes yes :nodnods:
> 
> how will you go about doing this


I have no idea. Currently my plan revolves around getting her to dream about me and being as adorable as possible.

I gotta say, this cutesy thing is a lot harder than it sounded D:


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 20, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> I have no idea. Currently my plan revolves around getting her to dream about me and being as adorable as possible.
> 
> I gotta say, this cutesy thing is a lot harder than it sounded D:


If I recall right, you weren't bad at it before.  Just keep tryin'.


----------



## IggyB (Jan 20, 2010)

Hmm, quite interesting the conversation I found when I opened this thread lol.

Anyway, I'm single


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> If I recall right, you weren't bad at it before.  Just keep tryin'.


No, it's not that I _can't_, it's just tiring and slightly unfamiliar. I mean, I got so used to being mean that it became second nature, you know?


----------



## Jelly (Jan 20, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> I have no idea. Currently my plan revolves around getting her to dream about me and being as adorable as possible.
> 
> I gotta say, this cutesy thing is a lot harder than it sounded D:



you could just see if your natural personality catches her eye
and if not realize it wasnt meant to be and look for love someplace else

or be full of shit and treat yourself like meat
its all gravy

oh the things we do for kissy face
or wahtever


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 20, 2010)

you could do what I did.
hug your best friend and see what happens.

edit: god that sounds sappy.

THEN RAPE THEM.

there. that's better.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 20, 2010)

I hug my best friend but he calls me a fag afterwards :c.

He's straight :c


----------



## MathiasLupen (Jan 20, 2010)

Kiara said:


> hey u got me on it didnt u :-D



That's right I dids only cuz I'm influential like that X3


----------



## Koonus (Jan 20, 2010)

lulz omg you guys are the most interesting bunch i've talked to in ages... other than my roomates of course... but how often do people get to live with a bunch of nerds, gamers, /b/tards, weirdo, schizo, freako, peoples like me?

i love my frenz...


----------



## Lambzie (Jan 20, 2010)

Koonus said:


> lulz omg you guys are the most interesting bunch i've talked to in ages... other than my roomates of course... but how often do people get to live with a bunch of nerds, gamers, /b/tards, weirdo, schizo, freako, peoples like me?
> 
> i love my frenz...


welcom to the forum this is normal might i add


----------



## Koonus (Jan 20, 2010)

Lambzie said:


> welcom to the forum this is normal might i add


 

thankies veryz muches!!! ^^

i'm glad to be here

omg i may be a raccoon, but i just looked up pictures of the raccoon family... *Procyonid*, and i found out that not only are procyonids related to canids, but also to bears!

oh and i saw a pic that made me cream myself...
they are the most adorable lil things in the world!
they're called Ring-tails and OMFG ahjksahdfkljsajd!!! >.>

they're ADORABLE!!!


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Can it just be a penis instead? ;;
> 
> I'm glad you take pleasure in my pain.  You sadistic person.



Fist only.  No exceptions.



Jashwa said:


> I hug my best friend but he calls me a fag afterwards :c.
> 
> He's straight :c



But then he goes home and jerks off in the dark. . .


----------



## Koonus (Jan 20, 2010)

try start with the "cone"... that'll throw him off long enuff for the fist. ;P


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 20, 2010)

Koonus said:


> try start with the "cone"... that'll throw him off long enuff for the fist. ;P



. . .







?


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 20, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> But then he goes home and jerks off in the dark. . .


Don't give me false hope, David D:


----------



## Koonus (Jan 20, 2010)

roflmao, omg i laughed so hard i think i tore something!

:lol:


----------



## Suzaba (Jan 20, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did VLC Media Player just take over our forums?


----------



## Koonus (Jan 20, 2010)

Suzaba said:


> Did VLC Media Player just take over our forums?


 
lmfao omg i can't wait to show my cub! he'll laugh so hard


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 20, 2010)

Suzaba said:


> Did VLC Media Player just take over our forums?



That

That's a traffic cone, dude

You told me to start with the cone? Remember that?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 20, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> That
> 
> That's a traffic cone, dude
> 
> You told me to start with the cone? Remember that?



The icon for VLC player is a traffic cone....just like that one.

He could of meant an ice cream cone.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 20, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> The icon for VLC player is a traffic cone....just like that one.
> 
> He could of meant an ice cream cone.



I know what the icon for VLC player is, but why would you think "Oh, that's the icon for VLC player" before you would think "Dear god he's going to put that traffic cone into someone's anus"?


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 20, 2010)

Randy, he meant "The Cone" as in the sex toy. 

And for the record: No.  That's not getting anywhere near me.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Randy, he meant "The Cone" as in the sex toy.
> 
> And for the record: No.  That's not getting anywhere near me.



Sex toy or anal torture device? >.> or ATD for short.


----------



## Dass (Jan 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Randy, he meant "The Cone" as in the sex toy.



GAH!
WHY?!

(I've seen worse)
(Completely redundant NSFW tag)


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Randy, he meant "The Cone" as in the sex toy.
> 
> And for the record: No.  That's not getting anywhere near me.


Good god, that thing gets wide fast.
Keep it the hell away from me.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 20, 2010)

Dass said:


> GAH!
> WHY?!
> 
> (I've seen worse)
> (Completely redundant NSFW tag)



I think my ass just shrunk. There is no way anyone has a big enough asshole or vag to fit that.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm not clicking any of those links.... I don't want to hurt my sanity. (Also, first post from my new desktop)


----------



## Suzaba (Jan 20, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> I know what the icon for VLC player is, but why would you think "Oh, that's the icon for VLC player" before you would think "Dear god he's going to put that traffic cone into someone's anus"?



Because... I'm innocent? ;_;


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 20, 2010)

Suzaba said:


> Because... I'm innocent? ;_;



YOU ARE POSTING ON FUR AFFINITY @_@


----------



## Isen (Jan 20, 2010)

Daivd, we are not all as terrible as you yet.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 20, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> you could just see if your natural personality catches her eye
> and if not realize it wasnt meant to be and look for love someplace else


I've always been terrible about that latter part. And, unfortunately, I don't really have a "natural" personality per se. It'll change entirely depending on my mood, who I'm talking to, and their mood.

It would probably help if the damn crushiness hadn't appeared instantly. I rarely end up instantly liking people, and the last one it happened for was Shenzi, so...oy.

Oh, yeah, and it's more an issue of distraction, from what I was told.



> or be full of shit and treat yourself like meat
> its all gravy


...is that an endorsement of cannibalism? 



> oh the things we do for kissy face
> or wahtever


Yeah, seriously...



Zrcalo said:


> you could do what I did.
> hug your best friend and see what happens.


Gah, no! I still have a thing for her as it is Dx
uh
uh
uh
I mean
not all of us have taxidermied foxes for best friends :V


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 20, 2010)

Isen said:


> Daivd, we are not all as terrible as you yet.



I find that hard to believe seeing as I am meeting them on the internet.


----------



## Kiara (Jan 20, 2010)

MathiasLupen said:


> That's right I dids only cuz I'm influential like that X3


  lol u wish...


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 20, 2010)

we are all corrupted, the moment you walked through the doorway to the internet


----------



## blackmagic1234 (Jan 20, 2010)

Yep I have a mate X3 A b/f actually *giggles*


----------



## Aden (Jan 20, 2010)

blackmagic1234 said:


> Yep I have a mate X3 A b/f actually *giggles*



XD teehee XDDDDDXDX lolol ^_^ *giggle*


----------



## JerJer (Jan 20, 2010)

Aden said:


> XD teehee XDDDDDXDX lolol ^_^ *giggle*



-takes whiskey from Aden- teehee~


----------



## Aden (Jan 20, 2010)

JerJer said:


> -takes whiskey from Aden- teehee~



FUCK YOU THAT COST A LOT


----------



## JerJer (Jan 20, 2010)

Aden said:


> FUCK YOU THAT COST A LOT



SO DOES YOUR MOTHER


----------



## Aden (Jan 20, 2010)

JerJer said:


> SO DOES YOUR MOTHER



THAT'S BECAUSE SHE AIN'T SKANKY LIKE YOURS


----------



## JerJer (Jan 20, 2010)

Aden said:


> THAT'S BECAUSE SHE AIN'T SKANKY LIKE YOURS



SHE AIN'T LANKY LIKE YOURS! >:C 

Oh wait.. Umm...


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 20, 2010)

JerJer said:


> SHE AIN'T LANKY LIKE YOURS! >:C
> 
> Oh wait.. Umm...



indeed...


----------



## Koonus (Jan 21, 2010)

wow... just wow... lmfao

ya and the cone... as in a hand shaped cone... however VLC works fine instead. >.>


----------



## Sono_hito (Jan 21, 2010)

Engaged and planning the wedding. And as cliche' as it is, i met her on MySpace, and we had our first date on SL. It was kinda amusing having to explain my non-human avatar on my first date. In the end i guess it worked out for me ^_^.


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 21, 2010)

Sono_hito said:


> Engaged and planning the wedding. And as cliche' as it is, i met her on MySpace, and we had our first date on SL. It was kinda amusing having to explain my non-human avatar on my first date. In the end i guess it worked out for me ^_^.


That's funny and cute. Glad it worked out for ya.


----------



## Gray The Odd (Jan 21, 2010)

Yep, I has a mate: Koonus Dementum. I met him online over a game called atlantica, we were together for about a year before I was finally able to see him. I moved all the way from california to hawaii to be with him.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey guys I have this totally not imaginary mate that I met on the internet and dated on second life so I know they're the gender they say they are and even though we've only been in contact for a couple of months and have never met in person I'm going to move thousands of miles away from everyone I've ever known cause we're in love and are life mates and we're gonna get married and it totally won't end up like this :3 .

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=60271


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 21, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Hey guys I have this totally not imaginary mate that I met on the internet and dated on second life so I know they're the gender they say they are and even though we've only been in contact for a couple of months and have never met in person I'm going to move thousands of miles away from everyone I've ever known cause we're in love and are life mates and we're gonna get married and it totally won't end up like this :3 .
> 
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=60271


It's your optimism I love the most.


----------



## Lady_Lapin (Jan 21, 2010)

I can't believe this thread is still going! But yeah.. I think I might has a mate now


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 21, 2010)

still no mate  *cries and runs away*


----------



## quayza (Jan 21, 2010)

None here but searching.


----------



## Akwin (Jan 21, 2010)

No I never have D:
 but I know I will someday


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 21, 2010)

Akwin said:


> No I never have D:
> but I know I will someday



nevarr?


----------



## Sono_hito (Jan 21, 2010)

Akwin said:


> No I never have D:
> but I know I will someday


 I know its horribly horribly cliche' for the fandom...try picking up people on SL. You never know until you try!


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 21, 2010)

Sono_hito said:


> I know its horribly horribly cliche' for the fandom...try picking up people on SL. You never know until you try!



but deffinitely don't forget about FL, there's ALWAYS a chance there lol


----------



## Sono_hito (Jan 21, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> but deffinitely don't forget about FL, there's ALWAYS a chance there lol


 I live in utah and am not mormon. My local dating prospects where all but non-existant unless i wanted to re-join said cult.(long story) Ill admit that situations like this cant be the excuse for everyone though.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 21, 2010)

Sono_hito said:


> I live in utah and am not mormon. My local dating prospects where all but non-existant unless i wanted to re-join said cult.(long story) Ill admit that situations like this cant be the excuse for everyone though.



that is a sad story lol

but yeah, some people might not have good 'fish' in their area, which is why you might vert to SL, but i also tried traveling, or going to cons, those both worked for a tad


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 21, 2010)

lol Utah

I lived there for a while

raised hell, I might add 8)


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 21, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> lol Utah
> 
> I lived there for a while
> 
> raised hell, I might add 8)



i wondered why you're name was etched in every sidewalk and wall


----------



## Sono_hito (Jan 22, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> lol Utah
> 
> I lived there for a while
> 
> raised hell, I might add 8)


 Dude, any good pubs in SLC you can recomend? I cant find anythig but teen-ish wannabe clubs and greasy spoon hole-in-the-wall places.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 22, 2010)

aw damn, I have a girl hitting on me here.
at the same time I'm trying to date someone else.

.... 

maybe it's not a bad deal..


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 22, 2010)

Dammit, Z, your avatar is making me sympathy-dance!


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 22, 2010)

Sono_hito said:


> Dude, any good pubs in SLC you can recomend? I cant find anythig but teen-ish wannabe clubs and greasy spoon hole-in-the-wall places.



Sorry, I lived in a different city. :b


----------



## Lobar (Jan 22, 2010)

Zrcalo now has the best avatar after mine on the forums.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 22, 2010)

Why do has this topic's title make me cringe every time I see it? (;


----------



## Sono_hito (Jan 22, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Why do has this topic's title make me cringe every time I see it? (;


 Due to the LOLCATS implications i would think


----------



## Glitch (Jan 22, 2010)

Single.
Broke up with my girlfriend before I had to move cross-country.

Adjusting to this new school and getting closer to people, so hopefully not single for long.


----------



## Glitch (Jan 22, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Zrcalo now has the best avatar after mine on the forums.



Agreed.  
That cheered me up after a pretty shitty morning.

Can I get a TGIF?


----------



## Jaga (Jan 22, 2010)

yes, i have a quite lovley mate ^w^....hes a ring tailed lemur named Dread...we met at the mall 4 years ago...have been good friends...and now are together


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 22, 2010)

Glitch said:


> Agreed.
> That cheered me up after a pretty shitty morning.
> 
> Can I get a TGIF?



i'll have to get back to you on that, i'm still working, and it's getting hectic, our platoon sgt seems to want to always wait 'till friday to dump all his shit on us, dammit


----------



## lowkey (Jan 22, 2010)

Busted apart a 5 yr relationship last year. Just finished the year of mourning. Free at last!


----------



## Sono_hito (Jan 22, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> i'll have to get back to you on that, i'm still working, and it's getting hectic, our platoon sgt seems to want to always wait 'till friday to dump all his shit on us, dammit


 I work for microsoft technical team....long story short due to multiple dogfooding(beta) stuff breaking today. Shits hitting the fan...ugh....remind me to smack some of the dev guys when i get back from fixing networking and intranet fail....


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 22, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Zrcalo now has the best avatar after mine on the forums.



why thankie.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 22, 2010)

Goddammit, Lobar--you sped yours up, didn't you?! D:<


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 22, 2010)

Sono_hito said:


> I work for microsoft technical team....long story short due to multiple dogfooding(beta) stuff breaking today. Shits hitting the fan...ugh....remind me to smack some of the dev guys when i get back from fixing networking and intranet fail....



lol sounds tough, but i'm going to a country, no base, half the unit is leaving the army before we deploy so we will be understrength with inexperienced privates, no base, close quarters, and a RETARD for a leader.... chances to live are 34672-1 *nods at C-3PO*


----------



## Sono_hito (Jan 22, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol sounds tough, but i'm going to a country, no base, half the unit is leaving the army before we deploy so we will be understrength with inexperienced privates, no base, close quarters, and a RETARD for a leader.... chances to live are 34672-1 *nods at C-3PO*


 Nevar tell me the odds!

http://i47.tinypic.com/2ily1ld.jpg


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 22, 2010)

Sono_hito said:


> Nevar tell me the odds!
> 
> http://i47.tinypic.com/2ily1ld.jpg



lol


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 22, 2010)

Sono_hito said:


> Nevar tell me the odds!
> 
> http://i47.tinypic.com/2ily1ld.jpg




lol @ "bad medical care"


----------



## nolifirecat (Jan 22, 2010)

I have a mate. <3 We were close for years, then a couple, now a furry couple. She's a fennec/papillion. Either/or, not a mix.... Gawd, that'd be some ridiculous ears.


----------



## dootsy (Jan 22, 2010)

I have an Internet boyfriend lol. But he's not a furry and would probably be very disappointed in me if he found out I touch my thingy to pictures of animal people with rainbow skin and draw pictures of him as a dragon.


----------



## BladeWolf (Jan 23, 2010)

how hard is it for a single male furry to meet a single female furry?  Never had luck meeting regular girls, so I figured I would try my hand at furry girls lol.  There's got to be some out there, just gotta know where to look.  I've checked pounced website, but no straight girls around my age ;(


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 23, 2010)

I have a mate now, I guess?


----------



## Bando (Jan 23, 2010)

Ehh... I'm going to have to say I don't have a mate. Romantic relationships seem weird to me.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 23, 2010)

Why do people refer to their girl/boyfriend as a "mate"? Just type god damned boy/girlfriend!


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Jan 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why do people refer to their girl/boyfriend as a "mate"? Just type god damned boy/girlfriend!



its a furry thing


----------



## Bando (Jan 23, 2010)

It makes me think you're all Australian... :V


----------



## Mentova (Jan 23, 2010)

I don't care if its a furry thing to make you sound more like an animal, it's annoying and you're actually human.


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Jan 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't care if its a furry thing to make you sound more like an animal, it's annoying and you're actually human.



most furries use it O=

and how long is this thread going to go on for? -_-


----------



## Mentova (Jan 23, 2010)

MeadowTheDragon said:


> most furries use it O=
> 
> and how long is this thread going to go on for? -_-


Only the weird ones. All the ones I know don't use it.


----------



## Lobar (Jan 23, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Goddammit, Lobar--you sped yours up, didn't you?! D:<



It's always been sped up.  Unless you've been using IE or some other browser that refuses to acknowledge GIF speeds >10FPS until now or something.


----------



## Bando (Jan 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Only the weird ones. All the ones I know don't use it.



Hooray for us relatively normal people!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 23, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Hooray for us relatively normal people!


HELL YEAH! HIGH FIVE!


----------



## Bando (Jan 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> HELL YEAH! HIGH FIVE!



*most epic high five to fist bump combo EVAH*


----------



## Proud Assburger (Jan 23, 2010)

There unfortunately aren't any 3D girls out there who can match up to the beauty of Konakona-chan from Lucky Star. 3D girls are usually quite promiscuous too, I'm only interested in pure virgins. If her hymen is broken, I'm not interested.


----------



## Bando (Jan 23, 2010)

Proud Assburger said:


> There unfortunately aren't any 3D girls out there who can match up to the beauty of Konakona-chan from Lucky Star. 3D girls are usually quite promiscuous too, I'm only interested in pure virgins. If her hymen is broken, I'm not interested.



cool story, bro!


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 23, 2010)

Fail troll is fail.


----------



## Koonus (Jan 23, 2010)

idk what it is, but when my cub makes his lil squeals and yiff sounds it just makes me lose it... on top of it being just uber adorable... >.>


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 23, 2010)

Still not yet, but getting closer :3



Lobar said:


> It's always been sped up.  Unless you've been using IE or some other browser that refuses to acknowledge GIF speeds >10FPS until now or something.


Nope, Firefox. Dunno, it just seemed faster the other day. Maybe it's because mine's slow?


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 23, 2010)

Okami29 said:


> how hard is it for a single male furry to meet a single female furry? Never had luck meeting regular girls, so I figured I would try my hand at furry girls lol. There's got to be some out there, just gotta know where to look. I've checked pounced website, but no straight girls around my age ;(


Are you 13 or something.



Heckler & Koch said:


> Why do people refer to their girl/boyfriend as a "mate"? Just type god damned boy/girlfriend!


Always thought that actually worked outside of the fandom.
Ohwell.



The Drunken Ace said:


> Fail troll is fail.


Not really, he's pretty cool.



Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Still not yet, but getting closer :3


Are you hitting on Shenzi's cousin? :V
Also unblock me, I didn't mean it ;___;


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 23, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Are you hitting on Shenzi's cousin? :V
> Also unblock me, I didn't mean it ;___;


No! That'd be weird! D:
Also no because you're weird :V


----------



## Koonus (Jan 23, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> No! That'd be weird! D:
> Also no because you're weird :V



why is he weird?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 23, 2010)

Koonus said:


> why is he weird?


What's it to you? :V


----------



## mcwolfe (Jan 23, 2010)

Sadly not v_v (as stated in another topic: finding a gay person who's into furries is just too damn difficult to find here >_>)


----------



## Koonus (Jan 23, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> What's it to you? :V



curiosity.

curiosity is way over half of my day-to-day motivation... that and i tend to get along quite smashingly with my weirdo brethren.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 23, 2010)

mcwolfe said:


> Sadly not v_v (as stated in another topic: finding a gay person who's into furries is just too damn difficult to find here >_>)


Has it ever occurred to you to try dating people who aren't necessarily into furries?



Koonus said:


> curiosity.
> 
> curiosity is way over half of my day-to-day motivation... that and i tend to get along quite smashingly with my weirdo brethren.


I'll tell you this, then: Mind your own damn business.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 23, 2010)

mcwolfe said:


> Sadly not v_v (as stated in another topic: finding a gay person who's into furries is just too damn difficult to find here >_>)



That is your own fault for looking for a gay male furry within the fandom. Try looking Beyond the fandom, beyond the world of furrydom there is a really scary place called REALITY.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 23, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Has it ever occurred to you to try dating people who aren't necessarily into furries?



this reminds me of another thing that irks me about the fandom. *Goes off to that thread now*

Why the hell do so many furries complain about not having a mate when they are searching only within the fandom itself for a mate?


----------



## Razrien (Jan 23, 2010)

Sure is pounced.org in here.


----------



## mcwolfe (Jan 23, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> That is your own fault for looking for a gay male furry within the fandom. Try looking Beyond the fandom, beyond the world of furrydom there is a really scary place called REALITY.



I know, but it would make some thing easier and there aren't any cute gays here either (and no I'm not going to ask a straight one out)


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Jan 23, 2010)

i want to see this thread get 100 pages o=


----------



## Lobar (Jan 23, 2010)

mcwolfe said:


> I know, but it would make some thing easier and there aren't any cute gays here either (and no I'm not going to ask a straight one out)



Is the jizz-soaked avatar *really* necessary? :x


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 23, 2010)

mcwolfe said:


> I know, but it would make some thing easier and there aren't any cute gays here either (and no I'm not going to ask a straight one out)


I'm curious--have you ever heard of bisexuality?



Lobar said:


> Is the jizz-soaked avatar *really* necessary? :x


I guess now we know _he_ likes bukkake.


----------



## RemnantWolfe (Jan 23, 2010)

I want to randomely chime in here... 

I'm a furry... my girlfriend (if we were married, I'd probably use the term 'mate', as a personal preference) is not a furry. When it comes to love or passion (Which is so complicated -_-), if a person loves you, they love you for who you are. She loves me as a furry even though its not something she is herself. That's how its awesome :3

Kind of in retrospect, don't be afraid to look outside the box beyond those who have already declared themselves a furry ^^


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 23, 2010)

RemnantWolfe said:


> I want to randomely chime in here...
> 
> I'm a furry... my girlfriend (if we were married, I'd probably use the term 'mate', as a personal preference) is not a furry. When it comes to love or passion (Which is so complicated -_-), if a person loves you, they love you for who you are. She loves me as a furry even though its not something she is herself. That's how its awesome :3
> 
> Kind of in retrospect, don't be afraid to look outside the box beyond those who have already declared themselves a furry ^^


While you're mostly right, why do so many people think being furry "is" something? Christ on a cracker, I might as well say the last two people I was in any sort of relationship with loved me as a Linux user even though they weren't Linux users themselves. Do you see how ridiculous it sounds yet, people? >.>;


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 23, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> While you're mostly right, why do so many people think being furry "is" something? Christ on a cracker, I might as well say the last two people I was in any sort of relationship with loved me as a Linux user even though they weren't Linux users themselves. Do you see how ridiculous it sounds yet, people? >.>;


 It gives you an excuse to hook up awkwardly with people who share your centers of interest, instead of asking out random people on the street :V


----------



## RemnantWolfe (Jan 23, 2010)

Being a furry IS something depending on the person. Yes, I am definitely human and such, but its something that I found is very much a part of me, if that makes sense. Even so, a lot of people on the outside think being a furry is a sin and evil and they make it something themselves. I guess it being a 'something' is how I've come to view it =P


----------



## TheCandyMONSTaR (Jan 24, 2010)

I met my mate in a class we had together two years ago. We'd been close friends for a while, and slowly started to care for each other romantically. It just so happened that he got into furry over the summer, and I found it through him. :3


----------



## Mentova (Jan 24, 2010)

GOD DAMNIT STOP CALLING IT A MATE YOU'RE NOT AN ANIMAL!


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> GOD DAMNIT STOP CALLING IT A MATE YOU'RE NOT AN ANIMAL!


 I really don't see the big deal, seriously.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> GOD DAMNIT STOP CALLING IT A MATE *YOU'RE NOT AN ANIMAL!*



Actually you are wrong Mr Koch, humans are mammals, mammals are animals, humans are animals.


----------



## Koonus (Jan 24, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Actually you are wrong Mr Koch, humans are mammals, mammals are animals, humans are animals.


 

darkshade couldn't be more correct there, tbh.


----------



## Aden (Jan 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> GOD DAMNIT STOP CALLING IT A MATE YOU'RE NOT AN ANIMAL!



Baawww


----------



## mcwolfe (Jan 24, 2010)

After all we're all 



Spoiler



homo sapiens


 -dun dun duuuuuuuuun-


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 24, 2010)

And so it turned out that the OP was the greatest troll of all time


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 24, 2010)

-highfives self- My boyfriend is spectacular. Because it's long distance and whatnot I can go to 2nd base with whoever I want :] He has the same boundaries, though I told him he could fuck who he wants he just needed to let me know after.

(The "whoever" in this situation are strictly women, as it'd feel like cheating if I were with a guy while dating him) -enjoys that she isn't on a short leash=


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 24, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> -highfives self- My boyfriend is spectacular. Because it's long distance and whatnot I can go to 2nd base with whoever I want :] He has the same boundaries, though I told him he could fuck who he wants he just needed to let me know after.
> 
> (The "whoever" in this situation are strictly women, as it'd feel like cheating if I were with a guy while dating him) -enjoys that she isn't on a short leash=



damn K, sounds like a sweet deal, jealous


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 24, 2010)

It's an awesome arrangement. Can't wait til he visits :3


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 24, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> It's an awesome arrangement. Can't wait til he visits :3



lol you are a hero, this place was filling up with too many lonely guyz and galz like me and that one over there crying in the corner *points off in the distance* and now you haz found someone, you are dwindling our ranks! yay


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 24, 2010)

-curtsies-


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 24, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> -curtsies-



lol


----------



## Mentova (Jan 24, 2010)

yiff


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> yiff



what would you do if someone did end up trying to yiff with you?


----------



## Koonus (Jan 24, 2010)

Aden said:


> Baawww


 


mcwolfe said:


> After all we're all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


David M. Awesome said:


> And so it turned out that the OP was the greatest troll of all time


 

LMFAO!

omg i love yiffing with my bf! he makes the cutest lil sounds and yelps...

omg... i just remembered... i'm going to give him a full back massage tonight and he's gonna take a viagra.

i'ma be ruined... ;_;

i'm terrified... O-o

(and for the slow ones: yes... he IS hung.)


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 24, 2010)

Koonus said:


> LMFAO!
> 
> omg i love yiffing with my bf! he makes the cutest lil sounds and yelps...
> 
> ...




wat.
a furry with a real boyfriend? is this real?
are you male?


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> wat.
> a furry with a real boyfriend? is this real?
> are you male?



A TRICK! LIES I TELL YE!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> what would you do if someone did end up trying to yiff with you?


I'[d have hawt yiffy cyb0rz obviously.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> wat.
> a furry with a real boyfriend? is this real?
> are you male?


It says male right there.  I mean, who would lie about something like that :V


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> It says male right there.  I mean, who would lie about something like that :V



aw shit. stop teasing my gender misconceptions about people I date.


----------



## footfoe (Jan 25, 2010)

:cry:  whyed you have to bring that up?  I try to get a girl friend, but for some reason AALLL girls think i'm creepy for no reason.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

footfoe said:


> :cry:  whyed you have to bring that up?  I try to get a girl friend, but for some reason AALLL girls think i'm creepy for no reason.



FUCK YOU CATBOY.

you keep meowin' thats why.


----------



## footfoe (Jan 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> FUCK YOU CATBOY.
> 
> you keep meowin' thats why.


OOOOOOHHHH!!!! SO THATS WHY!!!  dumbass you think i actually meow in public?


----------



## footfoe (Jan 25, 2010)

Koonus said:


> LMFAO!
> 
> omg i love yiffing with my bf! he makes the cutest lil sounds and yelps...
> 
> ...


you make me question my sexuality, and that confuses and angers me.  GRAAA i'm angry


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

footfoe said:


> OOOOOOHHHH!!!! SO THATS WHY!!!  dumbass you think i actually meow in public?



YES.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> FUCK YOU CATBOY.
> 
> you keep meowin' thats why.





footfoe said:


> OOOOOOHHHH!!!! SO THATS WHY!!!  dumbass you think i actually meow in public?



I meow in front of my friends and they all think it's adorable :3c


----------



## footfoe (Jan 25, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I meow in front of my friends and they all think it's adorable :3c


i would kill to be you.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 25, 2010)

I mew at people....they get confused.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 25, 2010)

footfoe said:


> i would kill to be you.


Most people would


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I meow in front of my friends and they all think it's adorable :3c



I'd smack you and proceed to rape.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I'd smack you and proceed to rape.


Zrcalo, you are a lesbian and you are half my weight.  You don't want to rape me and you couldn't.


----------



## footfoe (Jan 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I'd smack you and proceed to rape.


actually i'd do that too, but gentler


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Zrcalo, you are a lesbian and you are half my weight.  You don't want to rape me and you couldn't.



I'd beat you with a metal rod. 

then rape you with it. 

when you were sleeping.

keep one eye open.

at all times.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 25, 2010)

Zrcalo's a lesbian?
8D hey bby


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I'd beat you with a metal rod.
> 
> then rape you with it.
> 
> ...


Good thing my door is always locked, then, huh?


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 25, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I mew at people....they get confused.


 If a woman mew'd at me I would reply most positively.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 25, 2010)

They reply by giggling and we continue what we were doing. Or a girl hops on my lap.


----------



## footfoe (Jan 25, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Good thing my door is always locked, then, huh?


i want to hear this legendary cat sound.  the sound, that would compel some one to rape and murder you


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2010)

I had a mate until I killed them and buried them in my back yard.


----------



## footfoe (Jan 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I had a mate until I killed them and buried them in my back yard.


i had a wet dream about that once meow


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I had a mate until I killed them and buried them in my back yard.


 
Weird....same place I put my mother.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Weird....same place I put my mother.


Maybe it was your mother then?


----------



## lowkey (Jan 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Maybe it was your mother then?



that makes you a motherfucker.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2010)

lowkey said:


> that makes you a motherfucker.


I'm proud to be a mother fucker >=(


----------



## lowkey (Jan 25, 2010)

as well you should.
did you yiff footfoe?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2010)

lowkey said:


> as well you should.
> did you yiff footfoe?


We talked in PMs and he wants to meet up IRL for sex. I haven't told him I'm straight yet. :V


----------



## lowkey (Jan 25, 2010)

killer!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2010)

lowkey said:


> killer!


I figured I could teach him a valuable lesson about keeping your dick in your pants when talking to people you don't know over the internet... Either I give him this embarrassment or he gets lured into a trap be a creepy pervert. Plus it's damn funny.


----------



## Revy (Jan 25, 2010)

I like it when he shoves it in me from behind and bits my ear and the pounds me as hard as he can.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2010)

Revy said:


> I like it when he shoves it in me from behind and bits my ear and the pounds me as hard as he can.


Thanks for that valuable information that I totally needed to know.


----------



## Revy (Jan 25, 2010)

the more you *need* to know.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2010)

Revy said:


> the more you *need* to know.


Ok then. Tell us more. Also why is your facebook pic a little girl?


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 25, 2010)

Revy said:


> I like it when he shoves it in me from behind and bits my ear and the pounds me as hard as he can.



You mean bites right, also why the ear? Seems difficult and impractical :V .


----------



## Revy (Jan 25, 2010)

because he is like a foot taller so its not as impractical as you would think.

and ya bites :V


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 25, 2010)

Revy said:


> because he is like a foot taller so its not as impractical as you would think.
> 
> and ya bites :V



I suppose. I mean anal sex in general is difficult and impractical so in for a penny, in for a pound I guess :V .


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2010)

I still wanna know why his facebook is in his sig and why his profile pic is a little girl.


----------



## TeachingKitten (Jan 25, 2010)

I am very happily mated to the man of my dreams. We met because his psycho bitch of an ex used to go to school with me. We recently got into furry together because two of our good friends are a furry couple and they commented one day on how we were already pretty close to being furs since we always called each other "puppy" and "kitty" and made cute noises and nuzzled each other all the time. So we took the plunge together!


----------



## Telnac (Jan 25, 2010)

lowkey said:


> that makes you a motherfucker.


Hey, at my age it's hard to find a woman and *not* be a mother fucker when you hook up!


----------



## lowkey (Jan 25, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Hey, at my age it's hard to find a woman and *not* be a mother fucker when you hook up!



yeah thats the problem, or the solution; cougars are hot! shit. I'm as old as a cougar too. damn!


----------



## Kitt3n. (Jan 25, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> If a woman mew'd at me I would reply most positively.




......Mew?  xD


----------



## lowkey (Jan 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I figured I could teach him a valuable lesson about keeping your dick in your pants when talking to people you don't know over the internet... Either I give him this embarrassment or he gets lured into a trap be a creepy pervert. Plus it's damn funny.



that thread got real creepy real fast. good work!  predators....


----------



## Revy (Jan 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I still wanna know why his facebook is in his sig and why his profile pic is a little girl.


 you dont *need* to know everything.

y do u care roflammo


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Jan 25, 2010)

I do not haz a mate and haven't for a little over a year running, no offense but having a mate sounds like it would be good but my expectations are too high and I don't really feel like lowering them, because that would signify defeat mate, and there ain't no defeat till ya can't walk.
P.S. I'm proud of myself ----^ <-----now I'm not stupid Egomaniac =o


----------



## Kitt3n. (Jan 25, 2010)

Revy said:


> you dont *need* to know everything.
> 
> y do u care roflammo




Because it's. . .unusual?  xD;;;


----------



## Revy (Jan 25, 2010)

how is a little girl suspicious?

could be my daughter for all u know XDXDXDXD get it???XDXDXD


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 25, 2010)

Revy said:


> how is a little girl suspicious?
> 
> could be my daughter for all u know XDXDXDXD get it???XDXDXD


Still creepy.

How the hell is this thread still alive? I saw it die a  few days back. lol


----------



## Revy (Jan 25, 2010)

its my fucking sister, of course all furrys have one track minds.

loliconpedophilia


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2010)

lowkey said:


> that thread got real creepy real fast. good work!  predators....


How is trolling a guy trying to get some ass over an internet forum making me a predator or creepy? Also about the guy and his facebook, I was just curious.


----------



## Kitt3n. (Jan 25, 2010)

Revy said:


> how is a little girl suspicious?
> 
> could be my daughter for all u know XDXDXDXD get it???XDXDXD



I said not "suspicious" actually; I said "unusual" therefore you are putting words into your own mouth.  xP


----------



## Revy (Jan 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> How is trolling a guy trying to get some ass over an internet forum making me a predator or creepy? Also about the guy and his facebook, I was just curious.


 If you're trolling me you're sadly mistaken'd.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2010)

Revy said:


> If you're trolling me you're sadly mistaken'd.


No not you. In another thread I jokingly asked a dude to yiff and he took it seriously. After he noticed I was in MD and he was in northern VA he seriously wanted to meet up and have sex...  I was talking to him about it, but haven't told him I'm straight yet.


----------



## Kitt3n. (Jan 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No not you. In another thread I jokingly asked a dude to yiff and he took it seriously. After he noticed I was in MD and he was in northern VA he seriously wanted to meet up and have sex...  I was talking to him about it, but haven't told him I'm straight yet.




That's awful. But definitely also mildly amusing at the least.  ^_^"


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 25, 2010)

Revy said:


> If you're trolling me you're sadly mistaken'd.


I can never tell if he is trying to or not, but it's just his "thing." Not a big deal imho.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> How is trolling a guy trying to get some ass over an internet forum making me a predator or creepy? Also about the guy and his facebook, I was just curious.


I wasn't referring to you. I think you played it out well. but there is a strange thing that happens when it becomes real, theres a tone that is created that you can feel, even though it's just words typed on the screen... thats the creepy part. I guess it's not creepy, so much as it is unexpected, so that makes it creepy light.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> I can never tell if he is trying to or not, but it's just his "thing." Not a big deal imho.


I drift in and out. Sometimes I'm posting serious, other times I'm fucking with people. :V


----------



## Aden (Jan 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> wat.
> a furry with a real boyfriend? is this real?



Sup


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 25, 2010)

Aden said:


> Sup



^


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Zrcalo's a lesbian?
> 8D hey bby


aaay babe.


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No not you. In another thread I jokingly asked a dude to yiff and he took it seriously. After he noticed I was in MD and he was in northern VA he seriously wanted to meet up and have sex...  I was talking to him about it, but haven't told him I'm straight yet.


lol I guess I missed that thread. But why flirt with guys in the first place?


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 25, 2010)

why is this thread still ALIVE!!! 0_0


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> why is this thread still ALIVE!!! 0_0



LETS MAKE IT UP TO 100 PAGES!


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

speaking of mate, mine just popped over before their class and we cuddled whilst listening to the velvet underground.


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> the velvet underground.



<3


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> <3



yessss...

this needs to be posted:
http://yourfaceisanadvert.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/jeff-and-akbar11.jpg


----------



## lowkey (Jan 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> speaking of mate, mine just popped over before their class and we cuddled whilst listening to the velvet underground.





Zrcalo said:


> yessss...
> 
> F yeah. I totally approve.
> 
> ...



that was a necessary post. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Icen (Jan 25, 2010)

I *have* a boyfriend.

He is not a furry. (Thank god.)

But he's a giant nerd and a huuuuuuuge Trekkie. <333333333


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

lowkey said:


> that was a necessary post. thanks for sharing.



I love that comic....


----------



## Jaxinc (Jan 26, 2010)

I have two, gf and bf, both are furry.
Poly ftw.


----------



## Amoranis (Jan 26, 2010)

poly... nieeeece ^^


----------



## Isen (Jan 26, 2010)

Amoranis said:


> poly... nieeeece


I know this is supposed to be "niiiiiice" or something, but I still read it at "niece".


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 26, 2010)

worst thing about long distance relationships: nobody's there when you really need kisses and cuddles :/ -lonely-


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 26, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> worst thing about long distance relationships: nobody's there when you really need kisses and cuddles :/ -lonely-


Yeah, that sucks.


----------



## footfoe (Jan 26, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> worst thing about long distance relationships: nobody's there when you really need kisses and cuddles :/ -lonely-


no the worst thing is when your mate mysteriously disappears when ever you are conscious.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 26, 2010)

I gave up my ex for lent last year. it was the best thing I ever did!
and I'm not even catholic.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 26, 2010)

Jaxinc said:


> I have two, gf and bf, both are furry.
> Poly ftw.


I dated a poly woman for about a month.  I didn't find it all that satisfying.


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 26, 2010)

footfoe said:


> no the worst thing is when your mate mysteriously disappears when ever you are conscious.


guilty


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 26, 2010)

footfoe said:


> no the worst thing is when your mate mysteriously disappears when ever you are conscious.


 
Your boytoy obviously isn't as dedicated as mine is.


----------



## RetroCorn (Jan 26, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> worst thing about long distance relationships: nobody's there when you really need kisses and cuddles :/ -lonely-



Yes indeed. =/

Thankfully, I have a very fluffy pillow that has his name on it. <3

Nowhere close to the real thing, but it's still comforting.


----------



## Sono_hito (Jan 26, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> Yes indeed. =/
> 
> Thankfully, I have a very fluffy pillow that has his name on it. <3
> 
> Nowhere close to the real thing, but it's still comforting.


 Add a fleshlight and a heating pad to the mix, it can cover alot of ground. hehe. (seriously though, those fleshlights fucking rawk)


----------



## RetroCorn (Jan 26, 2010)

Sono_hito said:


> Add a fleshlight and a heating pad to the mix, it can cover alot of ground. hehe. (seriously though, those fleshlights fucking rawk)



Fleshlight? -nevermind- I'm happy just snuggling it at the moment. =P

And yeah, a heating pad would be nice. xD

Although I'd still rather have my snuggly mate with me. <3


----------



## Sono_hito (Jan 26, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> Fleshlight? -nevermind- I'm happy just snuggling it at the moment. =P
> 
> And yeah, a heating pad would be nice. xD
> 
> Although I'd still rather have my snuggly mate with me. <3


 Yeah, fleshlight.com. Highly recomended. About as close to the real thing as you can get.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 26, 2010)

That kind of talk is the last thing that this thread needs.


----------



## Sono_hito (Jan 26, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> That kind of talk is the last thing that this thread needs.


"Do you have a mate?" transistioning to "surrogate mate replacements". I dunno, relatively on-topic.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 26, 2010)

Sono_hito said:


> "Do you have a mate?" transistioning to "surrogate mate replacements". I dunno, relatively on-topic.



I don't care if it's on topic or not, no one wants to hear about your masturbation habits.


----------



## Sono_hito (Jan 26, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> I don't care if it's on topic or not, no one wants to hear about your masturbation habits.


HAHA, all i did was recomend a toy. Hardly a comment on my habits or anything insinuating of vulgar activities. Besides. Whats the big deal? Its actualy an extreme minority of people that dont masturbate anyhow. In my head something so common is about as embarrassing as admiting that you actualy go poop and recomending a nice TP.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 26, 2010)

Sono_hito said:


> HAHA, all i did was recomend a toy. Hardly a comment on my habits or anything insinuating of vulgar activities. Besides. Whats the big deal? Its actualy an extreme minority of people that dont masturbate anyhow. In my head something so common is about as embarrassing as admiting that you actualy go poop and recomending a nice TP.


 
Charmin is pretty awesome


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 26, 2010)

Sono_hito said:


> HAHA, all i did was recomend a toy. Hardly a comment on my habits or anything insinuating of vulgar activities. Besides. Whats the big deal? Its actualy an extreme minority of people that dont masturbate anyhow. In my head something so common is about as embarrassing as admiting that you actualy go poop and recomending a nice TP.



I have an easier time with the mental image of someone pooping than I do of furries masturbating.

Seriously.  Ugh.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 26, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> I have an easier time with the mental image of someone pooping than I do of furries masturbating.
> 
> Seriously. Ugh.


 
At least he suggested a fleshlight and not something from Bad Dragon


----------



## Mentova (Jan 26, 2010)

Sono_hito said:


> HAHA, all i did was recomend a toy. Hardly a comment on my habits or anything insinuating of vulgar activities. Besides. Whats the big deal? Its actualy an extreme minority of people that dont masturbate anyhow. In my head something so common is about as embarrassing as admiting that you actualy go poop and recomending a nice TP.


It's a social taboo to not discuss things like masturbation in public. Nobody wants to hear about how you jack off with a fake vagina. Oh wait furries are supposed to be super accepting and open about sex. Nevermind...


----------



## Dass (Jan 26, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> At least he suggested a fleshlight and not something from Bad Dragon



.....

Not sure if I want to know why that's good.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 26, 2010)

Dass said:


> .....
> 
> Not sure if I want to know why that's good.


Bad Dragon is a disgusting website that sells furry themed sex toys.


----------



## Sono_hito (Jan 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's a social taboo to not discuss things like masturbation in public. Nobody wants to hear about how you jack off with a fake vagina. Oh wait furries are supposed to be super accepting and open about sex. Nevermind...


 I grew up in a household in which the bra section of the sears catalouge was considered "extreme pornography". Nearly all of my friends are quite open to discussing most everything. I honestly think that most of the qualms people have about sex are merely fears instated by their religion or upbringing.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 26, 2010)

Sono_hito said:


> I grew up in a household in which the bra section of the sears catalouge was considered "extreme pornography". Nearly all of my friends are quite open to discussing most everything. I honestly think that most of the qualms people have about sex are merely fears instated by their religion or upbringing.


I was not brought up by a religious family and we make dirty jokes all the time to each other. I'm sorry but some people just don't want to know that you blow your load in a fake vag every night.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 26, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> At least he suggested a fleshlight and not something from Bad Dragon



oh god dammit

you're right, but god fucking dammit



Heckler & Koch said:


> It's a social taboo to not discuss things like masturbation in public. Nobody wants to hear about how you jack off with a fake vagina. Oh wait furries are supposed to be super accepting and open about sex. Nevermind...



Read:  Perverted aspies.


----------



## Sono_hito (Jan 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I was not brought up by a religious family and we make dirty jokes all the time to each other. I'm sorry but some people just don't want to know that you blow your load in a fake vag every night.


 I guess i just have some very open friends/social group. *shrug*


----------



## Dass (Jan 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Bad Dragon is a disgusting website that sells furry themed sex toys.



I know I'm going to regret this in five seconds...

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!! MEIN AUGEN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 26, 2010)

Sono_hito said:


> I guess i just have some very open friends/social group. *shrug*


Or your group of friends are a bunch of perverts, like the rest of the furry fandom.


----------



## Lobar (Jan 26, 2010)

So, um, I've privately confessed my feelings for someone here.  And things seem to be going pretty well so far. :3


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 26, 2010)

Lobar said:


> So, um, I've privately confessed my feelings for someone here.  And things seem to be going pretty well so far. :3


Was it Randy? :3


----------



## Kolbe (Jan 26, 2010)

Lobar said:


> So, um, I've privately confessed my feelings for someone here.  And things seem to be going pretty well so far. :3


Aw! Good luck, mate!

I mean mate in the Australian way. =3


----------



## Lobar (Jan 26, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Was it Randy? :3



Wha?  Why would you think it would be Randy?


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 26, 2010)

Lobar said:


> So, um, I've privately confessed my feelings for someone here.  And things seem to be going pretty well so far. :3


You can't just fucking leave us hanging like that.  We need a name dammit.  You don't see the rest of us taunting people like that.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 26, 2010)

It was me.


----------



## footfoe (Jan 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Bad Dragon is a disgusting website that sells furry themed sex toys.


sounds awesome


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 26, 2010)

footfoe said:


> sounds awesome


I think you read that wrong.  I'll translate:

Bad Dragon is a website that sells dragon and dog dildos, and apparently some that even come with white stuff to emulate jizz or something.


I saw a weird video of them using a dragon one like a fountain.  I do not get why someone would want that.

Then again, I don't understand a lot of things about bestiality.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 26, 2010)

My sister was going to get me their "drippy dragon' (the cumming one) as a gag gift for my birthday until she saw the price. I was looking forward to spraying people with it...


----------



## Lobar (Jan 26, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You can't just fucking leave us hanging like that.  We need a name dammit.  You don't see the rest of us taunting people like that.



But I'm enjoying being a cryptic asshole.  'Sides, I need to work on my dick cred to hang with you and the poofsnake.


----------



## footfoe (Jan 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> My sister was going to get me their "drippy dragon' (the cumming one) as a gag gift for my birthday until she saw the price. I was looking forward to spraying people with it...


dude thats a little creepy


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 26, 2010)

Lobar said:


> But I'm enjoying being a cryptic asshole.  'Sides, I need to work on my dick cred to hang with you and the poofsnake.


But that's not going to get you any street cred.

Needs moar ad hominems and straight up insults.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 26, 2010)

footfoe said:


> dude thats a little creepy


Not really, my sister and I both have spent enough time on the internet where we would both find that hilarious. Fuckin' internet desensitizing you to shit like that...


----------



## Lobar (Jan 26, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> But that's not going to get you any street cred.
> 
> Needs moar ad hominems and straight up insults.



I don't think I can really drop a name right now.  This is a very recent development and I can't even say we've decided we're an item yet, and it would be unfair to put that sort of pressure on the situation.  I just wanted to say that I expressed my feelings to someone, that things are looking good _so far_, and that I'm feeling happier than I have in a while.


----------



## footfoe (Jan 26, 2010)

yeah i went to bad dragon and it IS messed up


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 27, 2010)

I like the one that is shaped like a tentacle with suction cups and shit

oh murr


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 27, 2010)

Lobar said:


> But I'm enjoying being a cryptic asshole.  'Sides, I need to work on my dick cred to hang with you and the poofsnake.



Not necessary.


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Jan 27, 2010)

Hope it works out for you Lobar and also we need to get this page count(you knew this was coming I just wanted to post it first) to OVER 100! 











Oh we should also get i-OVER 9000!


----------



## Telnac (Jan 27, 2010)

So... anyone know any hot 30something women from Arizona (furry or not) who'd like to hook up with a dude in time for Singles' Awareness Day?

Bah, who am I kidding?  I'm asking furries if they know any hot women.  Regardless of the age of the woman, I think I know the answer.   What *was* I thinking?


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 27, 2010)

Telnac said:


> So... anyone know any hot 30something women from Arizona (furry or not) who'd like to hook up with a dude in time for Singles' Awareness Day?
> 
> Bah, who am I kidding?  I'm asking furries if they know any hot women.  Regardless of the age of the woman, I think I know the answer.   What *was* I thinking?



All of the women I know are twenty-something

Will that do it for you? 8)


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 27, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> All of the women I know are twenty-something
> 
> Will that do it for you? 8)


You're assuming they like older dudes.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 27, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> All of the women I know are twenty-something
> 
> Will that do it for you? 8)


If they're up for going out with a mid-30something, sure.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 27, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You're assuming they like older dudes.



They like penis



Telnac said:


> If they're up for going out with a mid-30something, sure.



I'll see if I can set something up 8)


----------



## Telnac (Jan 27, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> I'll see if I can set something up 8)


Sweet


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh balls. Auditioned for a male role in a musical today as a joke. My boy giggled uncontrollably but I am genuinly nervous. -dun't wanna kees whoever gets the female lead if she even gets the part-


----------



## Koonus (Jan 27, 2010)

*shows cone*

>.>


----------



## Telnac (Jan 27, 2010)

Koonus said:


> *shows cone*
> 
> >.>


Cone...?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 27, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Cone...?


I'm not sure what it means either. It's obviously trying to communicate though; must be some sort of moon language.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 27, 2010)

?


----------



## Telnac (Jan 27, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> <image>
> ?


*lol*  Why use 4 characters to ask a question when an image several K in size can do the same?


----------



## Aden (Jan 27, 2010)

Telnac said:


> *lol*  Why use 4 characters to ask a question when an image several K in size can do the same?



_File Size: 114 KB (116703 bytes)_

I think our sooper advanced 2010 internets can handle it, bro


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 27, 2010)

The implication is that Koonus puts that thing in his butt.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 27, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> The implication is that Koonus puts that thing in his butt.


Is his real name Kirk Johnson by any chance? (google it! :V)


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Is his real name Kirk Johnson by any chance? (google it! :V)



The boxer?

oh no wait it's goatse


----------



## Mentova (Jan 27, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> The boxer?
> 
> oh no wait it's goatse


You and I both know that the only ass that can take a traffic cone is goatse.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 27, 2010)

I was up all night looking for a mate on fchan, but it seems to me that everyone there is into furry porn.

maybe I should start looking into *shows coning*


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 27, 2010)

this thread scares the shit out of me! WHY do i keep coming back!?


----------



## Sono_hito (Jan 27, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> this thread scares the shit out of me! WHY do i keep coming back!?


The trainwreck nature of it all


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 27, 2010)

Sono_hito said:


> The trainwreck nature of it all


 
It's got Amtrak written all over it


----------



## Jimfoxx (Jan 27, 2010)

no i don't have a mate will do just about anything for one though (I'm lonely)


----------



## Mentova (Jan 27, 2010)

Jimfoxx said:


> no i don't have a mate will do just about anything for one though (I'm lonely)


Would you kill a man? Give up being a furfag? Bomb a government building?


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Jimmy u wanna b friends? ^-^


----------



## Amoranis (Jan 27, 2010)

lol. that was fast rofl


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Jan 27, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> They like penis
> 
> 
> 
> I'll see if I can set something up 8)



Digital pimp hard at work... oh wait, nao where did dat come from?


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 27, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Digital pimp hard at work... oh wait, nao where did dat come from?


He's not a digital pimp, he's a real pimp.  He's pimping real girls to telnac irl.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm still wondering what coning means.


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 27, 2010)

Careful Jashwa, curiosity, cat, coning. Can't be good for ya.


----------



## Isen (Jan 28, 2010)

I am not seeing anyone.

I am actually in a pretty awesome lose/lose situation.  Really tempted to throw a massive bitch fit about it.


----------



## ironpaw (Jan 28, 2010)

single and on the look out


----------



## Telnac (Jan 28, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> He's not a digital pimp, he's a real pimp.  He's pimping real girls to telnac irl.


Bah, if he's a pimp he's not a good one.  I could find an irl pimp just down the street and pay irl money to get some irl crack whore to give me an irl STD... all by the crack of dawn, dammit! 

More likely, the women he knows have fled in terror at the thought of meeting a furry from the Intertubes, much less one who wrote a "get well soon" card for Ronald Reagan in 1981 after the assassination attempt.


----------



## Raineyangel81 (Jan 28, 2010)

nope.  I broke up with him about 2 weeks ago


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 28, 2010)

Raineyangel81 said:


> nope.  I broke up with him about 2 weeks ago



Get an avi, it will make you feel better :3


----------



## alliha (Jan 28, 2010)

ironpaw said:


> single and on the look out


Same here


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow, I missed this thread.

I can't believe I missed this thread o.o;


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 28, 2010)

why/where'dd you get banned?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 28, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> why/where'dd you get banned?


It's a long story. Suffice it to say that Renton Whitetail never got past the stage of cognitive development where people still think "you're adopted" is a huge insult. That or he's fucking Ty Vulpine. Or both.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 28, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Bah, if he's a pimp he's not a good one.  I could find an irl pimp just down the street and pay irl money to get some irl crack whore to give me an irl STD... all by the crack of dawn, dammit!
> 
> More likely, the women he knows have fled in terror at the thought of meeting a furry from the Intertubes, much less one who wrote a "get well soon" card for Ronald Reagan in 1981 after the assassination attempt.



I am trying to find an irlgirl that is not going to give you irlAIDS and steal your irlwallet while you're irlasleep ok it is a little harder


----------



## Raineyangel81 (Jan 28, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> Get an avi, it will make you feel better :3



I saw your avi picture at the fc art show...didn't I?


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 28, 2010)

Raineyangel81 said:


> I saw your avi picture at the fc art show...didn't I?



Kacey drew it.

http://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/kacey/

I'm sure she'd be totally stoked about a child molester using it as his avatar too :V .


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 28, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Kacey drew it.
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/kacey/
> 
> I'm sure she'd be totally stoked about a child molester using it as his avatar too :V .



I love kacey's work.


----------



## Lobar (Jan 28, 2010)

So things came to an end today, but on good terms.  Moral of the story: it's always better to take the plunge and ask.  Even if it doesn't work out in the end, it can still be much better than nothing.


----------



## Daberu (Jan 28, 2010)

Nope. Not yet...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 28, 2010)

Daberu said:


> Nope. Not yet...



You will one day.


----------



## Raineyangel81 (Jan 28, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I love kacey's work.


Thought I recognized it, just couldn't remember who did it.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 28, 2010)

hopefully soon~


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 28, 2010)

So, like, Shenz and I got back together the other night. W00t?


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 28, 2010)

God you're a fucking ninja.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 28, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> God you're a fucking ninja.


In that case, you can expect me to lean out of your closet tonight and go "Peek-a-boo~"


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 28, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> In that case, you can expect me to lean out of your closet tonight and go "Peek-a-boo~"


D: ....... :V ....... :3


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 28, 2010)

I have an overwhelming feeling that I will be doing something stupid this weekend with a male who i have yet to pick.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Jan 28, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I have an overwhelming feeling that I will be doing something stupid this weekend with a male who i have yet to pick.




skeeerrry....


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 28, 2010)

I make bad decisions ahead of time, so I have a way of getting around the consequences.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 28, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> D: ....... :V ....... :3


^"."~<3



KylieIsACannibal said:


> I make bad decisions ahead of time, so I have a way of getting around the consequences.


I really like this quote. Sigging it is not enough, sadly.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 28, 2010)

-curtsies- Can't say i've ever had a quote of mine sigged before. I feel....honoured.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 28, 2010)

Wait did I reply in this thread already?
Oh well, no I do not have a mate.
You can email me at cann*gunshot*
We interrupt this program to annoy you and make things generally irritating.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 29, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> I am trying to find an irlgirl that is not going to give you irlAIDS and steal your irlwallet while you're irlasleep ok it is a little harder


*lol*  I know; I'm so picky.


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Jan 29, 2010)

This thread is awesome I wish I could've been friends with this thread but it's too big for me


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 29, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> -curtsies- Can't say i've ever had a quote of mine sigged before. I feel....honoured.


Well, it made me smile, so I had to do something...
It was like Oscar Wilde Lite for a second there.



Kyle Necronomicon said:


> This thread is awesome I wish I could've been friends with this thread but it's too big for me


Are you on drugs?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 29, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Well, it made me smile, so I had to do something...
> It was like Oscar Wilde Lite for a second there.
> 
> 
> Are you on drugs?



I could have sworn you got banned ....which surprised me.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 29, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I could of sworn you got banned ....which surprised me.


I already explained that in an earlier post >.>;


----------



## Aden (Jan 29, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I could of sworn you got banned ....which surprised me.





RandyDarkshade said:


> could of



:|


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 29, 2010)

Aden said:


> :|


Dammit Aden I was perfectly happy until you pointed that out.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 29, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> I already explained that in an earlier post >.>;



Didn't see it, I went back and read it, anyway welcome back.



Aden said:


> :|





Shenzebo said:


> Dammit Aden I was perfectly happy until you pointed that out.



My grammatical error has been rectified. I sometimes type how I would say it irl.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 29, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> My grammatical error has been rectified. I sometimes type how I would say it irl.


Don't worry, I say it that way irl too. I'm just OCD online. x3


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 29, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Don't worry, I say it that way irl too. I'm just OCD online. x3


That's actually the correct pronunciation, just not the correct spelling.

Remember, our language is a rich tapestry woven from the tongues of the Romans, the Angles, the Klaxons, the Celts, the 76'ers, and many other ancient peoples, all of whom had severe drinking problems.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 29, 2010)

Did someone say drinking problems?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 29, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> That's actually the correct pronunciation, just not the correct spelling.
> 
> Remember, our language is a rich tapestry woven from the tongues of the Romans, the Angles, the Klaxons, the Celts, the 76'ers, and many other ancient peoples, all of whom had severe drinking problems.



Klaxons? I never heard of those, I know of the Saxons, but not Klaxons.



The Drunken Ace said:


> Did someone say drinking problems?



If someone hands you a beer will you be happy?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 29, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Klaxons? I never heard of those, I know of the Saxons, but not Klaxons.


Change your title back, Randy.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 29, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Change your title back, Randy.



I only know what I was taught in history at school.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 29, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Did someone say drinking problems?


*hands him vodka mixed with mountain dew* 
For those of you who drink you should try that atleast once in your life.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 29, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I only know what I was taught in history at school.


And you don't know what a joke is, so the order stands.


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Jan 29, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Well, it made me smile, so I had to do something...
> It was like Oscar Wilde Lite for a second there.
> 
> 
> Are you on drugs?



No, never done drugs never will same with drinking I think it might be because I get crazy off of life woooooooh*thump*


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 29, 2010)

Kyle Necronomicon said:


> No, never done drugs never will same with drinking I think it might be because I get crazy off of life woooooooh*thump*


Well, honey, whatever you're smoking, it certainly ain't tobacco.


----------



## blackedsoul (Jan 29, 2010)

Nah, I dont


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 30, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Well, it made me smile, so I had to do something...
> It was like Oscar Wilde Lite for a second there.
> 
> 
> Are you on drugs?


 
Well I'm glad you liked it :]


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Jan 30, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Well, honey, whatever you're smoking, it certainly ain't tobacco.



I don't do drugs told ya I get high off perception it's way easier and I transport it with me everywhere, also I can't be arrested for tripping off of life. I believe all philosophers have what I have because otherwise they would have seen how shitty the world was and done something about it rather then sitting around making up "perfect" systems.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 30, 2010)

Kyle Necronomicon said:


> I don't do drugs told ya I get high off perception it's way easier and I transport it with me everywhere, also I can't be arrested for tripping off of life. I believe all philosophers have what I have because otherwise they would have seen how shitty the world was and done something about it rather then sitting around making up "perfect" systems.


The difference between you and philosophers is that philosophers can form coherent sentences.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 30, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> The difference between you and philosophers is that philosophers can form coherent sentences.



This is why I haven't put my title back. Kyle isn't the brightest bulb in the box.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Jan 30, 2010)

Kyle Necronomicon said:


> I don't do drugs told ya I get high off perception it's way easier and I transport it with me everywhere, also I can't be arrested for tripping off of life. I believe all philosophers have what I have because otherwise they would have seen how shitty the world was and done something about it rather then sitting around making up "perfect" systems.



what


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 30, 2010)

Went on a few dates with this crazy lass I'm not going to call her ever again. I can't date an atheist or do any of the shit shes into...my dick hole is not a vagina and dosn't need things inserted into it...damn female furs are strange 0.o


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 30, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> Went on a few dates with this crazy lass I'm not going to call her ever again. I can't date an atheist or do any of the shit shes into...my dick hole is not a vagina and dosn't need things inserted into it...damn female furs are strange 0.o



Try searching for a mate who ISN"T a furry.

Also what is wrong with an atheist?


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 30, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Try searching for a mate who ISN"T a furry.
> 
> Also what is wrong with an atheist?



Ive gone out with non furs this one happened to be one and the atheist thing is I can't be with someone who thinks that all the time effort and emotion I put into the relationship is all for not.


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 30, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> Went on a few dates with this crazy lass I'm not going to call her ever again. I can't date an atheist or do any of the shit shes into...*my dick hole is not a vagina and dosn't need things inserted into it...damn female furs are strange 0.o*





RandyDarkshade said:


> what is wrong with an atheist?


I agree with him Randy. If a girl tried to do THAT to me,
She better have one hell of a damn good religious reason for it.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 30, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> I agree with him Randy. If a girl tried to do THAT to me,
> She better have one hell of a damn good religious reason for it.



That is more of a fetish thing, not an atheist thing.



EinTheCorgi said:


> Ive gone out with non furs this one happened to be one and the atheist thing is I can't be with someone who thinks that all the time effort and emotion I put into the relationship is all for not.



Aye if that is what she thinks of relationships then I think she will be single till she dies.


----------



## krystle (Jan 30, 2010)

yes, so neener neener neener!


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 30, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> That is more of a fetish thing, not an atheist thing.


You ahhh, do know I was joking there, right?


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 30, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Aye if that is what she thinks of relationships then I think she will be single till she dies.



Oh well I got another lass I need to call this ones a real goddess. green eyes, glasses, reddish brown hair, cute as a puppy dog and hell yeah shes dominant!
Known her for 9 years now we're old childhood friends and ive finally mustered up the nuts to ask her out.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 30, 2010)

krystle said:


> yes, so neener neener neener!



What is neener?
Also, I have not mative!
Though I stay beside the computer doing shifts between pwning on CODMW2 and talking shit here - this is my mate for.... not life - centuary!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 30, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> You ahhh, do know I was joking there, right?



No I didn't. My joke sensors and sarcasm detectors are on the blink due to being in a shitty mood.



EinTheCorgi said:


> Oh well I got another lass I need to call this ones a real goddess. green eyes, glasses, reddish brown hair, cute as a puppy dog and hell yeah shes dominant!
> Known her for 9 years now we're old childhood friends and ive finally mustered up the nuts to ask her out.



Good on you, you have more bollocks than I have.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 30, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> No I didn't. My joke sensors and sarcasm detectors are on the blink due to being in a shitty mood.
> 
> 
> 
> Good on you, you have more bollocks than I have.



Now I just have to hope she at least gives me a chance. :/


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 30, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> Now I just have to hope she at least gives me a chance. :/


 Well at least if you were childhood friends there's no chance she's ten :V


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 30, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Well at least if you were childhood friends there's no chance she's ten :V


shes 16 bro


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 30, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> No I didn't. My joke sensors and sarcasm detectors are on the blink due to being in a shitty mood.


Seems like you've been having a lot of those recently. Cheer up!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 30, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> Seems like you've been having a lot of those recently. Cheer up!



Eh, RL shit as always. I'll survive.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 30, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> shes 16 bro


 That makes you a pretty young pedophile :V


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 30, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> That makes you a pretty young pedophile :V


I'm 18 :V


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Jan 30, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> The difference between you and philosophers is that philosophers can form coherent sentences.



I can form coherent sentences just fine. It's simply that i truly feel if I'm on the interkittens that I do not feel such a need. So I do believe that I may be able to form coherent sentences. Oh and you just gave me the image of a philosopher such as John Locke, going on the internet and saying "Lol A/S/L?" XD


----------



## Gight (Jan 30, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> I'm 18 :V


You're 19.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 30, 2010)

Kyle Necronomicon said:


> I can form coherent sentences just fine. It's simply that i truly feel if I'm on the interkittens that I do not feel such a need. So I do believe that I may be able to form coherent sentences. Oh and you just gave me the image of a philosopher such as John Locke, going on the internet and saying "Lol A/S/L?" XD


*Please die.*


----------



## Gight (Jan 30, 2010)

94 pages?
Wow.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 30, 2010)

Gight said:


> You're 19.


I am?


----------



## Aurali (Jan 30, 2010)

Gight said:


> 94 pages?
> Wow.



I've seen (and started >.>) bigger.


----------



## Gight (Jan 30, 2010)

Aurali said:


> I've seen (and started >.>) bigger.


Where?
You started a bigger one?
I don't believe you.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 30, 2010)

Gight said:


> Where?
> You started a bigger one?
> I don't believe you.


Good man. She's a compulsive liar.


----------



## Gight (Jan 30, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Good man. She's a compulsive liar.



Good to know.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 30, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Good man. She's a compulsive liar.


She needs a spankin for lying :3


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 30, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> She needs a spankin for lying :3


If by "a spankin" you mean "lynched" and "lying" you mean "existing", I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 30, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> If by "a spankin" you mean "lynched" and "lying" you mean "existing", I agree wholeheartedly.



no just spankin or maybe...clitoral fisting?


----------



## krystle (Jan 30, 2010)

my interest has been piqued!!


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 30, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> clitoral fisting?


----------



## Telnac (Jan 30, 2010)

krystle said:


> my interest has been piqued!!


*LOL*  The chum's in the water.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 30, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> no just spankin or maybe...clitoral fisting?


How exactly would one go about fisting the clitoris? It is not even an orifice...

Besides that she has a dick, not a vagina :V


----------



## Lobar (Jan 30, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> Ive gone out with non furs this one happened to be one and the atheist thing is I can't be with someone who thinks that all the time effort and emotion I put into the relationship is all for not.



Wow and here I thought I couldn't hate you any more than I already did.

Next you'll be telling me you're a Scientologist.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 30, 2010)

By the way, Ein, you're thinking of asexuals, not atheists :V


----------



## Mentova (Jan 30, 2010)

So who else wants to join the "dying alone because women are fucking crazy" club?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 30, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So who else wants to join the "dying alone because women are fucking crazy" club?


It's precisely because one's crazy that I'm not dying alone. So, no can do :3


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 30, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Besides that she has a dick, not a vagina :V


Dick fisting!!! as it already has a hole!


----------



## Lobar (Jan 30, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So who else wants to join the "dying alone because women are fucking crazy" club?



That's when you start getting into men. :v

...except men are crazy too :<


----------



## Mentova (Jan 30, 2010)

Lobar said:


> That's when you start getting into men. :v
> 
> ...except men are crazy too :<


But I don't like penis...


----------



## Seriman (Jan 30, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But I don't like penis...


Yet you probably play with yours every 3 hours... Correction: You don't like other people's penises.


----------



## Lobar (Jan 30, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But I don't like penis...



So be a top only.  Men's orifices are the same as their female counterparts, they just happen to be missing one. :v


----------



## Mentova (Jan 30, 2010)

Lobar said:


> So be a top only.  Men's orifices are the same as their female counterparts, they just happen to be missing one. :v


But I like that hole! and boobs! D=


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 30, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Dick fisting!!! as it already has a hole!


Actually, I support this idea, since it would cause her dick to split apart bloodily and painfully.


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Jan 30, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> *Please die.*



Don't worry I will.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 30, 2010)

Kyle Necronomicon said:


> Don't worry I will.


She meant sooner rather than later.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 30, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> She meant sooner rather than later.


Why is your avatar about to mongle some cocks


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 30, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why is your avatar about to mongle some cocks


Why is _your_ avatar about to mongle some cocks


----------



## Mentova (Jan 30, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Why is _your_ avatar about to mongle some cocks


touche...


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Jan 30, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> She meant sooner rather than later.



Well I would but that would be boring.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 30, 2010)

Kyle Necronomicon said:


> Well I would but that would be boring.


Not if you dove into a wood chipper~


----------



## Mentova (Jan 30, 2010)

Let's yiff in a wood chipper


----------



## Seriman (Jan 30, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Let's yiff in a wood chipper


I'll bring the band-aids...


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 30, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I'll bring the band-aids...


I'll bring the salt water :V


----------



## Mentova (Jan 30, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I'll bring the salt water :V


I like the way you think man...


----------

